# سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

فى موضوع إجابة مبسطة على سؤال كيفية تصميم الدوائر 
وضحت ما هو المطلوب لكى نبدا وكيف ترسم البوردة موضحة بحافظ للشاشة ، وهنا سابدأ فى شرح الوحدات المطلوبة للبناء 
لكى تصمم دائرة ما يجب أن تعرف أدواتك وقد قابلت طلبة يبحثون عن مقاومات 14.750 أوم .هكذا كانت نتيجة المعادلة وطبعا هذه القيمة لا تصنع كما أن هناك علاقة بين الدقة والقيمة أى أن هذه القيمة يجب أن تكون بدقة أوم لكل عشرة ألاف ، لذلك رأيت أن أبدأ بالمقاومات والمكثفات من الزاوية التى لا تدرس عادة فى الجامعات – لن نذكر قانون أوم ولكن ما تجده وما لا تبحث عنه فى السوق

المقاومات
المقاومة هى جسم يحتوى مادة مقاومة للتيار الكهربى ، لها طرفين على الأقل وقد يكون لها حتى 16 طرف
حسب المادة المصنوع منها المقاومة يختلف أداؤها واستخدامها 
تعرف المقاومة بقيمتها ، القدرة بالوات ، الدقة % ، النوع أو خامة التصنيع ، الشكل وسنتناول كل صفة على حده
الشكل : هناك عدة أشكال 
2طرف : كل المقاومات ذات القيمة الثابتة يكون لها طرفين ، إما سلكين أو أطراف لحام مباشرة على البوردة أو عروتين لحام وفى القدرات الكبيرة مسامير رباط .
بعض المقاومات تحتوى فيوز بداخلها
المقاومات ذات القدرات اكبر من 3 وات تتغير فى شكلها حيث توضع داخل واقى خزفى أو تلف عليه من الخارج كما تزود المقاومات 25وات أو أكثر أحيانا بمبرد برونزى معدنى
3طرف عادة تكون مقاومة متغيرة أو مجزئ جهد والطرف الثالث هو المنزلق ( المتغير ) ومنها 4 طرف حيث يكون الطرف الرابع يمثل نسبة ثابتة بالإضافة للمتغير 
الأطراف الأكثر تكون مجموعة من المقاومات Resistor Pack داخل جسم واحد بعضها تحتوى 4 أو 6 أو 8 مقاومات لها طرف مشترك وشكلها كالمشط وبعضها مجرد مجموعة غير متصلة تشبه الدائرة المتكاملة IC وتكون المقاومات متجاورة
القدرة
تكون بالقيم 1/8 ،1/4 ،1/2 ،1 ،3 ،5 ،7 ،10 ،15 الخ وذلك للمقاومات ذات اسلاك التوصيل
المقاومات الأصغر للحام بدون أطراف وعلى السطح Surface Mount فتبدأ من 1/16 إلى 1 وات
الدقة :
فى السابق كانت تصنع بدقة 20% ولكن الآن حتى مقاومات 10% أصبحت نادرة الوجود وأغلبها 5%
توجد مقاومات بدقة2% و 1% ولكنها أقل تواجدا واعلى سعرا و يمكنك طلب 0.5% أو أفضل
القيمة 
توجد المقاومات بقيم قياسية على أساس دقة 10% ولا نتوقع أن نجد ما نريد ولكن يمكنك تجميع القيم الوسطى . هذه القيم ستذكر من 10 إلى 99 أما الباقى مضاعفات هذه القيم ×10 أو ÷ 10 وهكذا
10 11 12 13 14 15 16.5 18 20 22 24 27 30 33 36 39 43 47 51 56 61 68 75 82 91
بقى أن نتكلم عن مادة التصنيع
هناك مقاومات ذات معامل حرارى سلبى أى تتناقص بارتفاع درجة الحرارة (أساسها كربونى) وأخرى ذات معامل حرارى موجب أى تتزايد بارتفاع درجة الحرارة (أساسها معدنى) وتحاول الدراسات أن تقلل هذه المعاملات لقيم لا تذكر كما أن بعضها يصنع خصيصا لإظهار هذه الخاصية وجعلها أكثر انتظاما لاستخدامها كحساسات للحرارة مثل BT100 وهى ذات معامل حرارى موجب وهناك أنواع ذات معامل حرارى سالب تصنع من أشباه الموصلات
المقاومات الكربونية
وتصنع من مركب كربونى بشكل اسطوانى وهى تناسب القيم الكبيرة وهى أيضا مصدر للضوضاء والشوشرة لذلك لا تناسب مراحل التكبير الأولية
مقاومات الفيلم الكربونى
تصنع بطلاء قالب سيراميك بمخلوط كربونى وبعد الجفاف يمكن نحت مسار لولبى للحصول على القيم الأعلى ، نفس المحاسن والعيوب كالسابق
مقاومات الفيلم المعدنى
وتصنع بتبخير وتكثيف المعدن المطلوب على القالب السيراميك وهى أفضلهم من ناحية الخواص واقل ضوضاء لذلك تستخدم فى مراحل التكبير الأولية
مقاومات السلك الملفوف
ذات دقة عالية وضوضاء قليلة وقدرات (وات) كبيرة ولكن يعيبها أنها لا تناسب الترددات المرتفعة لتشابه شكلها مع الملفات فهى تتصرف كملف عند بعض الترددات ثم يحدث لها رنين عند زيادة التردد ثم تنقلب لمكثف عند الترددات الأعلى تماما كدائرة رنين التوازى وعند الشراء يذكر هذا التردد Self Resonating frequency فى الخواص 
مقاومات الفيلم الكربونى تعانى بشكل أقل من هذه الظاهرة وأفضلهم مقاومات الفيلم المعدنى
فى حالة الدوائر التى تتحاشى هذه الخواص كدوائر التردد العالى جدا ، ينص صراحة على مقاومات خالية الحث non inductive resistor وهى تصنع خصيصا بهذه الصفة
هذا الموقع به معلومات كثيرة عن المقاومات

بعد مراجعة هذه السلسلة و التنقيح وإضافة صور توضيحية و مواضيع أخرى، وضعتها فى 3 ملفات بامتداد pdf و جارى رفعها تباعا 
هذا اولها من البداية و حتى الثنائيات
مشاهدة المرفق CircuitDesign Basics.pdf
الجزء الثانى الترانزيستور

الجزء الثالث الدوائر المتكاملة
مشاهدة المرفق Linear Ics.pdf​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2006)

المكثفات:
تنقسم المكثفات لقسمين رئيسيين هما مكثفات التطبيقات الصناعية و مكثفات الدوائر الإلكترونية

مكثفات التطبيقات الصناعية
وهى المستخدمة مع الآلات والموتورات كبادئ إدارة أو مساعد بدء تشغيل للموتورات وتحسين معمل القدرة للمكونات كمصابيح الفلوريسنت أو للموقع ككل وتكون عادة بقيم 1 ميكروفاراد فأكبر 
تشترك هذه المكثفات بأنها تتعرض لجهود مترددة عالية 220 أو اعلى وتصل إلى اكثر من ألف فولت أحيانا كثيرة و أيضا يمر فيها تيار كبير بدء من 0.01 أمبير إلى بضع مئات فى حالات تحسين معامل القدرة

لذلك تكون كلها [mark=FFFF66]عديمة القطبية[/mark] ، تتحمل جهود عالية ، صلبة ميكانيكيا ، ذات كفاءة عالية لتقليل الحرارة الناتجة ، جيدة التهوية ومعدلات نقل الحرارة من الداخل حتى لا تصل لدرجات تتلف معها أثناء التشغيل

مثلا لتحسين معامل القدرة لمصباح الفلوريسنت العادى تستخدم مكثف 2-4 ميكرو
أما لتحسين معامل القدرة Power Factor لموقع ما كمصنع أو ما شابه فلا يوجد مكثف يتحمل هذا القدر من التيار الذى قد يصل عدة مئات من الأمبير ، لذلك تستخدم بعض أنواع الموتورات التى عندما تعمل بدون حمل تظهر كحمل سعوى (مكثف) على الخط ، فباختيار طاقة الموتور المناسبة للأمبير المتوقع ثم تعديل الحمل (عادة يكون بمثابة فرملة على الموتور) يمكن ضبط قيمة السعة المطلوبة

قديما كانت تصنع المادة العازلة من ورق مشرب بالزيت وكانت تسمى مكثفات ورقية أما الآن فهناك عدة أنواع أفضل. 

مكثفات الدوائر الإلكترونية
تتباين مكثفات الدوائر الإلكترونية فى خواصها وقيمها إذ تتراوح ما بين 3 بيكو فاراد إلى عدة فاراد حسب الاستخدام وكذا الجهد من 6 فولت إلى عدة آلاف وهو موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مكثفات الدوائر الإلكترونية

تتباين مكثفات الدوائر الإلكترونية فى خواصها وقيمها إذ تتراوح ما بين 3 بيكو فاراد إلى عدة فاراد حسب الاستخدام وكذا الجهد من 6 فولت إلى عدة آلاف والحجم من ملليمتر واحد لحجم اكبر من قبضة اليد و يحتاج حزام معدنى ومسامير للتثبيت

تعرف المكثفات بقيمتها ، الجهد بالفولت ، الدقة % ، أقصى تردد أو الرنين الحر، النوع أو خامة التصنيع ، درجة الحرارة ، الشكل

القيمة
تبنى قيم المكثفات على أساس 20% فتجد القيم التالية ومضاعفاتها
10 ، 12 ، 15 ،18 ، 22 ، 27 ، 33 ، ،39 ، 47 ، 56 ، 68 ، 82 ، 100 
أما المكثفات المتغيرة فتكون
مكثفات الضبط الدقيق إما من 4 إلى 40 بيكو فاراد أو من 10 إلى 70 بيكو فاراد
مكثفات التنغيم عادة أكثر من واحد على محور ميكانيكى واحد وتكون من 10 إلى 360 بيكو فاراد
مكثفات التنغيم الإلكترونية وهى دايود يوصل عكسيا للعمل كمكثف متغير من 4 على 70 بيكو فاراد حسب الجهد العكسى الواقع عليه

الجهد بالفولت
للجهد الذى تتحمله المكثفات قيم محددة وهى غالبا
3.3 فولت ، 6.3 ، 12 ، 25 ، 35 ، 50 ، 100 ، 200 ، 400 ، 600 ، 800 ، 1000 ، 1200 ، 1500 ، 2000 ، 3000 ، 4000 ، 6000 فولت
ونظرا لاختلاف المعايير الأوروبية واليابانية والأمريكية فقد تجد أحيانا قيم متوسطة ، يمكن عادة استخدام الجهد الأعلى مباشرة
الجهد السابق ذكره هو جهد مستمر فقط ما لم يذكر صراحة غير ذلك ويميز بعلامة =
المكثفات التى تستخدم مع التيار المتردد يذكر عليها صراحة قيمة الجهد المتردد وعادة يقصد بها 50/60 ذ/ث 

الدقة %
الدقة يعتمد معناها على نوع المكثف 
كل المكثفات الغير كيماوية تكون الدقة هى + / - نفس القيمة مثلا + / - 10%
كل المكثفات الكيماوية تكون الدقة هى الحد الأدنى أما الحد الأعلى فقد يختلف كثيرا بين الأنواع فمثلا مكثف 20% يعنى أنه لن يقل عن 20% من القيمة المدونة ولكن قد يكون أعلى 20 % أو أكثر وذلك لأنها تتغير خواصها بالاستخدام كما سيلى .

أقصى تردد أو الرنين الحر
المكثفات تصنع من شريطين من المعدن (الألمونيوم غالبا) وبينهما شريط عازل ثم تلف مجموعة الشرائط حول نفسها مما يجعلها تشبه الملف ، من هنا يتكون ما يشبه دائرة رنين ذاتية تجعل له رنين حر ، بعد هذا التردد يصبح المكثف فعليا ملف ذو حث معلوم ، لذا لا يمكن استخدام المكثف قرب هذا التردد
شكل وأبعاد المكثف هى العوامل الرئيسية فى تحديد هذا التردد 

النوع أو خامة التصنيع
قليلا ما يؤثر المعدن فى خواص المكثف ولكن المادة العازلة لها التأثير الأكبر ، تنقسم إلى نوعين رئيسيين المكثفات الكيماوية و المكثفات غير الكيماوية 
المكثفات الكيماوية
النوع الالكتروليتى :تحتوى محلول كيماوى يرسب أكسيد الألمونيوم كمادة عازلة وهو يتكون نتيجة الجهد الواقع عليه ، ولذلك عند عدم استخدامه لفترة قد تتآكل هذه الطبقة وتسبب تغيرا فى قيمته ولكنها تعود عند الاستخدام
هذا النوع يستخدم كمرشح لإمكانية الحصول على قيم كبيرة تصل لقرابة فاراد ولكن لا يصلح للزمن أو التوقيت أو ضبط التردد لعدم ثبات قيمته وكونه وحيد القطبية أى أن عكس الجهد عليه يجعله موصل للتيار و يحدث قصر وسخونة ثم انفجار ، ومعظم دوائر التوقيت تعرض المكثفات لعكس القطبية.
لا تصلح للترددات أعلى من عدة كيلو ذ/ث لكونه شريط طويل ملفوف من الألمونيوم
نوع تانتالوم : يحتوى أكسيد التانتالوم بدلا من الألمونيوم وهو لا يحتوى محلول لذلك يسمى Solid Tantalum وهو انسب للترددات الأعلى التى تصل إلى 1 مليون ذ/ث
لاحظ هنا أن ما يناسب التردد العالى لا يناسب التردد المنخفض والعكس بالعكس ، لهذا عند تصميم دوائر ذات تردد عالى لا بد من جمع هذه المكثفات معا مثلا 0.1 مع آخر 100 مايكرو فلا تظن أن الأكبر قيمة يغنى عن الأصغر قيمة فكل منها يعمل عند تردد حيث يفشل الآخر

المكثفات غير الكيماوية
تتميز بعدم القطبية وتبات القيمة و إمكانية الحصول على دقة عالية ، لذلك يستخدم فى التوقيت و ضبط التردد
أشهر الأنواع هى
بوليستر : تستخدم مادة البوليستر كعازل يعطى إمكانية الحصول على جهد أعلى ، سهولة التوافر ، رخص التكلفة ، مستقر مع تغير درجة الحرارة نسبة الدقة من 5 إلى 10 %
بولى بروبيلين : أدق من السابق حيث يمكن أن يصل إلى 1% وانسب للترددات الأعلى
بوليستيرين : لا يناسب الترددات العالية لكونه ملفوف – يناسب المرشحات والتوقيت
بوليستيرين ذو فيلم المعدنى : معروف باسم مايلار والاختلاف أن المعدن يكون فيلم رقيق على العازل مما يجعل له خواص فريدة منها عند حدوث قصر بداخله فالشرارة تأكل المعدن والعازل تاركة المكثف أقل قليلا فى قيمته دون حدوث قصر لعدم تكون كربون من الاحتراق وعدم توافر معدن بغزارة تؤدى لالتحام الطبقات مكونا قصر مستديم
ذات جودة عالية ، عالى الثبات ، يتحمل الحرارة ، جيد بصورة عامة
ايبوكسى : يمكن الحصول على قيم كبيرة ولكن لا يناسب الترددات العالية
سيراميك : وهى انسب الأنواع كمرشحات التردد العالى ، تتأثر بالحرارة لذلك لا تستخدم فى الرنين لتحديد التردد وتصنع بعدة أشكال و توجد فى كل الدوائر المنطقية لتنقية خطوط التغذية وتوزع على البوردة تقريبا بجوار كل 1-3 دائرة متكاملة 
IC
سيراميك متعدد الطبقات : مناسب للترددات المرتفعة و أكثر ثباتا ولكن لا يناسب الترددات العالية 10 ميجا فأكثر ، ويستخدم لترشيح الترددات وليس فى توليدها 
ميكا – فضة :انسب الأنواع للترددات العالية كدوائر رنين الخ عالى الثبات ، اعلى سعرا ولكنه يساوى التكلفة 

درجة الحرارة 
هو المدى الذى يمكن للمكثف أن يعمل فيه دون أن تتغير خواصه أو يتعرض للتلف من قيم تحت الصفر المئوى إلى +35 أو +45 .. حتى + 125
جدير بالذكر أنها ليست فقط درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط فقط ولكنها تشمل الحرارة المتولدة داخله
عندما يتعرض المكثف للجهد المتردد فإن الكترونات المادة العازلة تغير مدارها حول النواة من مدار دائرى لمدار بيضاوى يتابع القيم اللحظية للجهد متسببة فى مرور تيار تسريب صغير لكنة مؤثر فى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكثف الداخلية وهذا ما يؤثر فى أداؤه لذلك هناك بعض المكثفات تفشل عند تعرضها لهذه الظروف و تلاحظ بان تعمل عند البدء وبع فترة قصيرة تتغير النتائج نتيجة لتغير قيمة المكثف. 

الشكل
الشكل كما سيق الذكر له تأثير مباشر على التردد وأيضا إمكانية أن يحل مكثف محل آخر إذ بعضها أطرافه من جهة واحدة وأخرى من جهتين - المكثفات الأكبر حجما تكون أكثر عرضة للتداخلات وتأثير المراحل على بعضها من المكثفات الصغيرة فمثلا المكثفات التى يستخدم فى الدوائر للتثبيت السطحى ٍSurface Mount لا يناسبها الاستبدال بأخرى اكبر حجما 

فيما يلى بعض المواقع التى تقدم معلومات إضافية عن المكثفات
http://www.radio-electronics.com/info/data/capacitor/capacitor_types.php
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/caps/caps.html

الملفات موضوع الحلقة القادمة و ما هى العوامل المؤثرة خلاف الحث عند اختيار ملف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو من الإخوة ابداء الرأى وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الملفات
تنقسم إلى ملفات قدرة عالية وملفات للدوائر الإلكترونية
ملفات القدرة العالية أو الصناعية 
تكون عادة لفات من سلك نحاسى مناسب القطر على قلب من شرائح الحديد السليكون كالمحولات ولكن تختلف عنها فى وجود فجوة لمنع تشبع الحديد حتى لا يفقد قيمة الحث
أحيانا توصل مع الموتورات أو مع المحولات التى تحول حمل معين من 3 فاز إلى مصدر تيار فاز واحد وغالبا مع وحدات توحيد التيار المتردد باستخدام الثايريستور .
يمكنك التفريق بين المحول والملف بسهولة بالنظر إلى جانب الحديد الذى يتكون من مقطعى E , I ففى المحولات تتبادل المقاطع حتى لا تتكون فجوة أما فى الملف فيكون كل مقطع مجمع على حدة ثم يوضع الملف فى بكرة توضع حول الجزء الأوسط من حرف E ثم توضع المجموعة الأخرى وتوضع بينهما غالبا قطعة من الفيبر سمكها يحدد عرض الفجوة وتربط بشنبر يمسك القطع معا 
يحدد الملف هنا بقيمة الحث بالهنرى و أقصى تيار مستمر يمكن أن يحتمله الملف وكذا أقصى تيار يتحمله السلك (متردد+مستمر) . وجدير بالذكر أن أقصى تيار مستمر يذكر حين يخشى أن يسبب هذا التيار تشبع الحديد فتقل قيمة الحث كثيرا . ونظرا لأن هذا التشبع لا يحدث دوما ولكن فقط عند قمم التيار المتردد حين يضاف المجال الناشئ من نصف الذبذبة مع المجال الناشئ من التيار المستمر مسببا تشبع ، فيحدث ذلك تشويها فى شكل الموجة مسببا توليد توافقيات وحدوث زن فى الملف

ملفات الدوائر الإلكترونية 
تستخدم الملفات عادة فى احد تطبيقات ثلاث
دوائر رنين - ملف خانق - ملف حمل ورغم اختلاف المسميات إلا أن الهدف واحد هو اختيار تردد أو مجموعة ترددات إما للمرور أو للمنع 

تعرف الملفات بقيمتها ، الدقة % ، النوع أو خامة التصنيع ، مقاومة التوالى أو معامل الجودة ، التيار بالأمبير ، الرنين الحر ، الشكل

القيمة
هى قيمة الملف بالهنرى ، مللى هنرى أو مايكرو هنرى وتعتمد أساسا على أبعاد الملف وعدد لفاته ومادة القلب 
القيم نفسها الموجودة للمكثفات موجودة للملفات أى على أساس 20% 

الدقة
غالبا توجد 10% ، 5% و أحيانا قليلة 2% أو 1%

النوع أو خامة التصنيع
يقصد بها نوع القلب والذى يحدد لحد بعيد نطاق الترددات المناسب للملف
القلب الهوائى حيث يلف الملف على مشكل من الفيبر أو البلاستيك ويترك قلبه خاليا ، يناسب كافة الترددات لكن قيمة تكون صغيرة لصعوبة التشكيل ، كثرة اللفات تزيد من السعة المتولدة بين اللفات وبعضها ، مسببة الرنين عند ترددات منخفضة
هذا النوع حساس للسعة الشاردة والالتقاط من المجالات القريبة
القلب الحديدى وتصنع من قلب من رقائق الحديد السليكون مما يسبب ارتفاع الحث بنسبة كبيرة ، التيارات الدوامية فى الحديد تسبب فقدا عاليا عند ترددات حوالى 1000 ذ/ث فما فوق لذلك يناسب الترددات المنخفضة فقط
قلب برادة الحديد تمزج برادة الحديد بمادة عازلة ولاصقة كالسيراميك أو الإيبوكسى لتقليل التيارات الدامية ويناسب هذا النوع ترددات أعلى حتى عدة ميجا هرتز حسب مواصفات المادة 
قلب فرايت ويصنع من خامات أو مركبات حديدية لها مواصفات متنوعة تناسب ترددات من فوق سمعية لبعض انواع تستخدم فى دوائر الميكروويف

مقاومة التوالى أو معامل الجودة
السلك المصنوع منه الملف له مقاومة اومية ، هذه المقاومة تسبب فقدا فى التيار ومن ثم تقلل جودة الملف ويتسع نطاق الترددات التى تمر من دائرة الرنين المصنوع منها هذا الملف
Q=wL\r
حيث Q هى معامل الجودة ، w = 2 × ط × التردد ، L = الحث بالهنرى ، r مقاومة السلك بالأوم
BW= fo \ Q
حيث هو نطاق الترددات ، fo هو تردد الرنين

التيار بالأمبير
هو أقصى تيار مستمر يمكنه المرور نتيجة قطر السلك المستخدم والذى قد يكون 0.1 مم أو أقل وأيضا حتى لا يحدث تشبع لمادة القلب
هذه الخاصية هامة جدا إذا كان الملف سيوصل بين ترانزيستور و مصدر التيار مباشرة

الرنين الحر
هو نتيجة الحث الناتج من اللفات والقلب مع السعة الناتجة من تجاور اللفات مشكلا دائرة رنين توازى تجعل الملف يحدث رنين عند تردد معين و بعده قد يكون له قيمة سعوية بدلا من حث 

الشكل
يحدد ملائمة الملف لاستخدام معين كالأطراف أو كونه مكعب صغير لدوائر التثبيت السطحى أو ملفوف على قلب دائرى أو غيرة 

*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil*

*وفى الرابط التالى موقع لحساب الملفات ذات الطبقة الواحدة و المتعددة الطبقات*
*http://www.captain.at/electronics/coils/*


الموحدات الثنائية موضوع الحلقة القادمة


----------



## وليد زيدان (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*العناصر الالكترونية*

شكرا لك اخ ماجد على هذه الدروس بالتعرف على العناصر الالكرتونية
واتمنى ان اجد كتاب اوشرح بخصوص 

القياسات الكهربائية --الهنري --الاوم--الواط --كيلو واط ---امبير --الفولت ---الخ
لاني بحثت ولم اجدها في موضوع واحد اي اني اود معرفة مضاعفات هذة القياسات 
واين يوجد كل نوع من هذه القياسات كهرباء مقاومات جهد تيار -----الخ


ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى وليد
ارجو ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك و ارجو التوضيح إن لم اكن

لا توجد حدود صارمة فى التطبيقات وكما يقال لكل قاعدة شواذ ولكن يمكن وضع خطوط عريضة حول القيم واستخداماتها
الأوم
مللى اوم بوجد فى توصيلات البوردات - الوصلات يحسب ولا يقاس 
0.01 الى 1 فى دوائر مراقبة التيار وقياسه 
1 الى 50 كيلو فى الدوائر اجزاء الربط والتكبير وتحديد الزمن و المرشحات
50كيلو الى 1 ميجا دوائر تحديد الزمن و الإنحياز و المرشحات
1 ميجا الى 10 ميجا دوائر تحديد الزمن و المرشحات 
10 الى 100 ميجا دوائر قياس الجهد العالى جدا
اعلى من ذلك تؤثر الرطوبة ومقاومة الهواء فى دقتة
تقاس بالأوميتر وهو جهاز يضع جهد ثابت ويقيس التيار كدليل على المفاومة (احهزة الملف المتحرك) أو يفرض تيار ثابت ويقيس الجهد ( الأجهزة الرقمية)

الهنرى
1ميكرو الى 1 مللى فى دوائر الرنين و دوائر الترشيح والفصل 
1 مللى الى 1 هنرى غالبا دوائر عزل وحماية فى التيار العمومى لذلك يمر فيها تيار اكبر
اكبر من ذلك كمعاوقة حثية أو عزل فى مسار التيار العمومى وقد يمر فيها تيار مستمر ايضا وغالبا ذات قلب حديدى وبها فجوات لمنع تشبع الحديد

الفاراد
1 بيكو الى 100 بيكو وتسمى ايضا "باف" " pf " مكثفات تنغيم وضبط تردد فى الترددات العالية والعالية جدا
100 بيكو الى 10 نانو استخدامات متعددة فى دوائر الرنين - المرشحات - توقيت - الربط - فك الربط الخ
10 نانو الى 1 ميكرو دوائر التوقيت - الربط - فك الربط
1 ميكرو الى 10 ميكرو دوائر الربط - فك الربط و هناك انواع تستخدم مع التيار المتردد كبادئ ادارة للموتورات أو تحسين معامل القدرة لمصبيح الفلوريسنت
10 ميكرو الى 0.1 فاراد فى دوائر التغذية للتنعيم وفك الربط
حتى 3 فاراد تخزين بعض الطاقة اثناء انقطاع التيار لفترة وجيزة 
تقاس الملفات والمكثفات إما باستخدام تردد محدد فيكون التيار المار دلييل الحث أو السعة أو استخدامها فى قنطرة توازن لقياس المعاوقة أو ادخالها فى دائرة رنين مع عناصر محددة والتردد الحر دليل المعاوقة المجهولة

الفولت
من صفر الى مللى فولت فى الحساسات و الدوائر المتكاملة الـ IC's 
من مللى فولت الى فولت فى مراحل التكبير وبعض الحساسات
من فولت الى 100 فولت فى وحدات التغذية ، مراحل تكبير القدرة - التيار العمومى
100 فما فوق وحدات التغذية ، محطات توليد الطاقة ، شاشات التليفزيون والحاسب الأنبوبية

الأمبير
من صفر الى مللى امبير فى الحساسات ومراحل التكبير و الدوائر المتكاملة الـ IC's 
من مللى امبير الى أمبير فى مراح التكبير
امبير - 10 أمبير مراحل التغذية و تكبير القدرة
اكبر من ذلك دوائر لتغذية الكهربية

الوات
الميكرو وات فى الحساسات و الدوائر المتكاملة الـ IC's 
المللى وات فى دوائر التكبير المختلفة
الوات فمل فوق فى مراحل تكبير القدرة ودوائر التغذية


----------



## وليد زيدان (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*الاخ الكريم ماجد عباس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل الخير ويديمك ويسعدك بالدنيا والاخرة 
وانا اسف جدا لاني اتعبتك معي وكنت اظن انك ستعطيني لنك لموقع او لكتاب يعني جواب بدون غلبة لكن الظاهر اني غلبتك وانا اسف واشكرك على كل حال 
وبسم الله ماشاء الله نشاطك في الموقع بائن ومميز وسريع في الرد والاجوبة
حفظك الله ورعاك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى وليد زيدان
هذه الدعوات اقيم من كل ما تظن انه تعب ، على العكس يا اخى انا يسعدنى ان افيد الآخرين 
الا تشمل الزكاة العقل والعلم والفكر؟ ، إذن وجب على كل فرد ان يعطى منها من يريد
انا الذى يجب علية ان اشكرك ان اعطيتنى هذه الفرصة


----------



## abhadi8 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## aalaa (30 أكتوبر 2006)

والله انت مبدع!!!!....


----------



## المعلم الناجح (13 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنت وباركالله فيك


----------



## شريف عبدالله (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا م/ ماجد
لو سمحت انا محتاج الى مساعده منك
هى
ممكن تذكر لنا جميع او معظم مكونات الالكترونيات والقوانين التى نستطيع بها التحكم فيها
وشكرا جزيلا 
اتمنى الرد


----------



## شريف عبدالله (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا
م/ ماجد
على المجهود والله انى اطلب خدمه وهى ان تذكر لنا جميع او معظم مكونات الالكترونيه والقوانين التى نستطيع التحكم بها من خلالها
وشكرا جزيلا
ارجو الاهتمام:2:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ شريف
هذا هو الهدف من سلسلة المقالات هذه ولكنى توقفت حين لم اجد استجابة من السادة الزوار
اما الآن فان شاء الله سأكمل
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## bebo13 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الشكر على الاسلوب الرائع لتناول الموضوع وطلب صغير ممكن التوسع في الموضوع لشمل الدوائر المتكانلو وجزاك الله خير عنا:75:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى bebo13
اشكرك جدا ورجاء اخبارى ما تقصد بالمتكانلو حتى استطيع ان اضعه فى الموضوعات المستقبلة
واكرر شكرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الثنائيات Diodes
تتكون من قطعتين من أشباه الموصلات أحدهما به إلكترونات حرة وبسمى مجازا سالب والآخر يسمى مجازا موجب – الرابط التالى به شرح وافى للتركيب
http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~jcgl/Scots_Guide/info/comp/passive/diode/diode.htm
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/diode.htm

بتغيير المادة المصنع منها كل جزء ونسبة الشوائب يتغير أداء الموحد لذلك لدينا حوالى 13 نوع مختلف منها
الموحد العادى ويستخدم لأغراض توحيد اتجاه التيار
ثنائى الزينر ويستخدم لأغراض الحصول على جهد ثابت
الثنائى المعكوس Backward diode ويستخدم لأغراض التوحيد 
الثنائى الباعث للضوء LED وهو ثلاث أنواع
* بألوانه المختلفة ويستخدم لأغراض البيان وشاشات العرض الكبيرة وبعض شاشات الحاسب المحمول والشاشات الرقيقة
* باعث الأشعة تحت الحمراء ويستخدم لأغراض الاتصال والتحكم والمراقبة والعزل الكهربى
* مولد الليزر ويستخدم لأغراض الاتصال والتحكم والمراقبة للمدى البعيد
ثنائى كاشف عن الضوء ولكل نوع من الثلاث السابقة مستقبل خاص به
ثنائى مولد الجهد من الضوء وهو أساس البطاريات الشمسية
ثنائى ذو السعة المتغيرة ويستخدم لأغراض اختيار المحطات والقنوات فى أجهزة الاستقبال
ثنائى شوتكى وهو يحتوى على الذهب بدلا من النوع الموجب ويستخدم لأغراض الترددات العالية جدا
ثنائى ذو المقاومة السالبة ويستخدم لأغراض توليد الترددات فى نطاق الميكروويف
ثنائى ذو الطبقة الخام PIN Diode ويستخدم كمقاومة متغيرة أو سويتش لترددات الميكروويف
ثنائى القدح Trigger Diode ويستخدم كبادئ تشغيل لبعض المذبذبات و دوائر التحكم
ثنائى الممر Tunnel Diode ويستخدم كسويتش فى نطاق الميكروويف
ثنائى الحماية Transient voltage suppression (TVS) diodes وهى تحمى الأجهزة من التداخلات فى خطوط التيار الكهربى وهى أشبه بالزينر

سنبدأ إن شاء الله فى المرة القادمة الحديث عن كل نوع واستخدامه ودوائره


----------



## bebo13 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا الkeyboard علق معايا اقصد الدوائر المتكاملة ic وما ارغبه هو توضيح للمبتدئين امثالي عرض لانواع المتكاملات وكيفية تحديد امكانية استخدام نوع ما منها في احدي التطبيقات وكل الشكر على المرور الكريم والاهتمام :11:


----------



## كونى عائشة (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود عظيم يقدم افاده للمبتدئين وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

bebo13 قال:


> عفوا الkeyboard علق معايا اقصد الدوائر المتكاملة ic وما ارغبه هو توضيح للمبتدئين امثالي عرض لانواع المتكاملات وكيفية تحديد امكانية استخدام نوع ما منها في احدي التطبيقات وكل الشكر على المرور الكريم والاهتمام :11:


هذا جزء من المخطط ان شاء الله
بعد الثنائيات ستكون الثلاثيات (ترانزيستور بانواعها - الثايريستور -الخ) ثم الدوائر المتكانلة بعد ذلك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اميرة87 قال:


> مجهود عظيم يقدم افاده للمبتدئين وجزاك الله خير


اشكرك يا اختى وارجو دائما التوجيه حتى تقترب السلسلة من الإفادة الكاملة بقدر المستطاع


----------



## bebo13 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

كل الشكر على الاهتمام وان شاء الله نتابع السلسلة كلها وتكون ممتعة ومفيدة كما عهدنا سابقها وجزاك الله خيرا عنا اخ maged


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا بداخل الدايود
أولا سأقول دائما "الدايود" إشارة لأنه ثنائى القطبية و أقول "موحدات" فى تطبيقات توحيد التيار لأن استخدامات الثنائيات لا يسهل حصرها
كما هو مبين بالروابط فى المقال السابق وربما يعرف الكثيرين انه يتركب من مادتين P , N وعند وضعهم متجاورتين ينشأ ما يسمى بجهد الفجوة 0.6 فولت ، لكن هناك نقاط قد لا تبدو واضحة ويتساءل عنها الكثير هل الجزء P موجب أم متعادل وهكذا 
المادة الرباعية المصنوع منها أشباه الموصلات هى متعادلة كهربيا أى عدد البروتونات الموجبة يساوى عدد الإلكترونات السالبة وهو نفس الحال بالنسبة لمواد الشوائب الخماسية أو الثلاثية فقط أن المدار الخارجى إما يحتوى 3 أو 4 أو 5 إلكترونات فى المواد الثلاثية أو الرباعية أو الخماسية.
المادة الرباعية تحتوى أربع إلكترونات كل منها يرتبط بالذرة المجاورة مكونا المدار المكتمل بثمانى إلكترونات ، لهذا فهى مستقرة بهذا الحال ولا تريد أى تغيير
عند وضع الشوائب الخماسية فى المادة الرباعية نخلق حالة عدم استقرار ، الاتزان الكهربى يسبب عدم استقرار كيمائى والعكس حيث
ترتبط أربع إلكترونات بأربع ذرات من المادة الرباعية (نسبة الشوائب ضئيلة جدا) ويظل الخامس بدون ارتباط ويصبح زائدا على الارتباط الكيمائى فان ترك مكانة اختل الاتزان الكهربى لذا هو حر يجرى حيث شاء لعدم ارتباطه كيمائيا ولكن يجب أن يأتى غيرة حتى لا يختل الاتزان الكهربى.
نفس الحال مع الشوائب الثلاثية تسبب وجود فجوة - أى - مكان يستطيع إلكترون أن يستقر فيه تحقيقا للاتزان الكيمائى ولكنه سيخل بالاتزان الكهربى فيمكنه أن ينتقل أيضا
عند وضع المادتين معا تتجه الإلكترونات الحرة فى مادة N نحو الفجوات فى المادة P 
ترك الإلكترونات مكانها يسبب كما قلنا ظهور جهد موجب لأن هناك بروتون فى الذرة الخماسية لم يجد الإلكترون الذى كان معه وهذه الإلكترونات تملأ الفجوات مسببة ظهور جهد سالب
فرق الجهد هذا يسبب ظهور جهد الحاجز Barrier Potential والذى يتوقف عند قيمة هى خاصية للمادة الرباعية ونسبة الشوائب الموجودة - - لذا من الواجب التشديد هنا على أنها ليست قانون أزلى اسمه 0.6 فولت :81: 
لتأكيد ما أقول استخدم آفو رقمى لآن دقته عالية وقيس به موحدات 1N4001 ذات 50 فولت والموحدات 1N4007 ذات 1000 فولت ستجد الأخيرة أعلى
أيضا يمكنك معرفة نوع الدايود من الجهد ولون الإضاءة أيضا
السيليكون العادى حوالى 0.6 إلى 0.65
الجيرمانيوم من 0.4 إلى 0.5
موحدات الجهد العالى تصل إلى 0.79
موحدات شوتكى السريعة 0.3 
موحدات الأمبير العالى قد تصل إلى 0.9 فولت وعند التشغيل ترتفع ربما اعلى من 2 فولت نتيجة المقاومة الأومية لمادة السيليكون 
LED من 1.4 إلى 1.9 حسب اللون كما أن أشعة تحت الحمراء المرسل غير المستقبل
القيم السابقة عند درجة حرارة الغرفة وتهبط كثيرا بارتفاع درجة الحرارة

كما أود أن أوضح نقطة هامة جدا 
العملية الصناعية تسمى باتش Batch والموحدات المصنوعة فى باتش ما تكون متقاربة ولكن تختلف فى قيمة الجهد عن باتش آخر لاختلاف نقاء الخامات المستخدمة ونسبة الشوائب التى مهما كانت الدقة - لا بد من وجود نسبة سماح – هذه النقطة ستؤثر على الاستخدام كما سيتبين فى الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله
لذلك فى بعض التطبيقات التى تتطلب تماثل فى خصائص الدايودات تستخدم مجموعة داخل دائرة متكاملة لضمان تقارب الخامة ونسبة الشوائب وأيضا عدم وجود فرق فى درجات الحرارة

المرة القادمة سنتحدث عن توصيل الدايودات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الدرس الثامن - توصيل الدايودات*

توصيل الدايودات
فى هذا المنتدى العديد من المشاركات تشرح توصيل تقويم نصف موجة و موجة كاملة بمحول أو قنطرة لذا لن أضيع الوقت فى التكرار .
إن شئت دائرة اكثر من 1000 فولت ماذا تفعل؟
لا توجد موحدات اعلى من 1000 فولت - لذا عند شراءك موحد يقال انه 5000 فولت ، فاعلم انه خمسة موحدات على التوالى كل منها مثل 1N4007 بقيمة 1000 فولت
وما أهميه هذا ؟ 
لن أقول مقارنة سعر واحد 5000 (غالبا مرتفع) بسعر 5×1000 ولكن لو حاولت القياس لمعرفة أطرافه إن كانت العلامة غير واضحة ، فغالبا لن تستطيع لأن معظم أجهزة القياس حتى التى تستخدم بطارية 9 فولت ، تستخدم مرجع 2 فولت للقياس وبالتالى 5×0.6=3 فولت فلن تعرف إن كان سليما أو أحدهم تالف
إذن التوصيل على التوالى مستخدم بكثرة ، ماذا عن التوصيل على التوازى
هل نستطيع أن نوصل خمسة موحدات 3 أمبير لنحصل على 15 أمبير ؟
هل تذكر المقالة السابقة والحديث عن الجهد 0.6 فولت؟
ماذا يحدث عندما يكون أحدهما 0.65 والآخر 0.59
سنطبق قانون كيرشوف وقانون أوم سنجد أن التيار سيتناسب مع هذا الجهد
تجربة صغيرة؟؟؟
احضر خمسة LED من لون واحد ووصلهم على التوازى واستخدم مقاومة تكفى ليمر 10 مللى أمبير مثلا 12 فولت من شاحن أو خلافه و مقاومة 1 كيلو
راقب إضاءة الدايودات – هل هى متساوية ؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا لأن التيار بها غير متساوى
لو وصلت كل واحد على حدة ستكون الإضاءة متماثلة
الآن ضع مقاومة أخرى على التوازى مع المقاومة الأولى بنفس القيمة 
هل زادت الإضاءة بنفس القيمة ؟
الخطورة ليست فى الإضاءة ولكن فى أن الأكثر إضاءة اقلهم فى جهد الحاجز و به تيار اكبر وبالتالى يولد حرارة اكثر – هذه الحرارة تقلل هذا الجهد اكثر فيزيد التيار به اكثر وهكذا حتى يدمر الدايود نفسه فى ظاهرة تعرف بالاحتواء Current Hogging

لذا لا يمكن أن توصل الدايودات أو الترانزستورات العادية على التوازى – لآبد من وجود مقاومة منفصلة لكل واحد - تذكر هذا عندما نتحدث عن الترانزيستور
اعلم انك ستقول أننى وصلت 10 موحدات واحد أمبير ولم يحدث شئ رغم مرور 10 أمبير فى الحمل ......

طبعا وأنا شخصيا عملتها لكن تذكر أن هذه الموحدات توصل عادة بترانسفورمر قدرته صغيرة أى غير قادر على أن يمد بتيار يكفى لحدوث هذا خاصة عند بدء التشغيل 
ولكن لا توصل 3 موحدات (دايود أو ثايريستور) 200 أمبير للحصول على 600 أمبير فالخسارة كبيرة – لا تحاول
نفس الموضوع فى الترانزستورات لا تحاول ذلك للحصول على قدرة اكبر

المرة القادمة بإذن الله سنتحدث عن حسابات دوائر التقويم ومخاطر لحظة بدء التشغيل


----------



## abdou_moh_ahm (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اله كل الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

تنقسم دوائر التقويم إلى نوعين رئيسيين تقويم نصف الموجة وتقويم الموجة الكاملة وينطبق ذلك على فاز واحد و 3 فاز أيضا
هذه هى ألتوصيلات الأساسية لهذه الدوائر والتعليق عليها
أولا تقويم نصف الموجة
فى هذه الروابط شرح بالرسوم المتحركة كيفية عمل الدائرة
http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~jcgl/Scots_Guide/info/comp/passive/diode/diode.htm
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/diode.htm
ولكن هدفنا هو تصميم هذه الدوائر
لنأخذ مثال ابسط الدوائر وما يسرى عليها ينطبق على الباقى – فقط نأخذ فى الاعتبار اختلاف الزمن
الدائرة التالية هى موحد نصف موجة .





رغم بساطتها إلا أنها تستخدم الآن فى أغلب وحدات الشاحن و الأجهزة الإلكترونية
الخط الأسود يمثل جهد المصدر وهو متردد ونتيجة الموحد يحجب نصف الذبذبة السالب
الخط الأخضر يمثل الجهد على المكثف نتيجة الشحن والتفريغ
الجزء الأحمر يمثل اللحظات التى يقوم فبها الموحد بشحن المكثف
والرسم يوضح حالة الاستقرار حيث يقوم المصدر بشحن المكثف حين يعلو جهد المصدر عن جهد المكثف وبعد القمة يقل جهد المصدر عن جهد المكثف وبالتالى يكون الموحد مقفلا ويمد المكثف الحمل بالتيار طوال الفترة حتى يعلو جهد المصدر مرة أخرى
على الدائرة سنجد تيار الموحد الذاهب للمكثف والحمل وبعد المكثف نجد تيار الحمل فقط
من الرسم يتضح أن تيار الموحد اعلى بكثير من تيار الحمل لذلك عندما تنوى أن تغذى بتيار قدرة أمبير واحد يجب أن تستخدم موحد يتحمل تيار ضعف هذه القيمة على الأقل أو تلجأ لموحد موجة كاملة – لاحظ انك ستستخدم موحدين كل منها واحد أمبير أيضا
سوف تسأل كيف هذا وأين يذهب التيار – الخ من الأسئلة
لو نظرت لشكل الموجة المرسوم بالأسود ستجد أنها مجموعة من النبضات وهو شكل له مكافئ مستمر ومجموعة من الترددات التوافقية- هذه الترددات تمثل التيار الذى يمر من المصدر عبر الموحد إلى المكثف
ما قيمة هذا الجزء المتغير – لأننا نهتم بالمستمر فقط ؟
حسنا ما هو المكثف ؟ هو وحدة تشحن الكهرباء ثم تفرغها
إذن تعريف قيمة المكثف أو سعته هى كمية الكهرباء الموجودة به دون ارتفاع يذكر فى الفولت – كما نقول ما سعة خزان نرد كمية السائل لكى يرتفع مثلا كذا سم ففى المكثف كمية الكهرباء لكل واحد فولت . 
إذن سعة المكثف = Q \V = حيث Q كمية الإلكترونات التى دخلت المكثف وتساوى التيار×الزمن = I.T وبالتعويض سعة المكثف = I.T \V
من قانون أوم نستبدل R بقيمتها الفولت على المقاومة ينتج أن الزمن = المقاومة فى السعة
لدينا الآن قانونين هامين 
من الأول نرى أن الفولت = التيار × الزمن ÷ سعة المكثف وهو الفولت المتغير فى خرج الدائرة
كلما زاد المكثف قل الفولت وكلما زاد التيار زاد الفولت المتغير
وكثيرا ما ننسى ذلك ولا نأخذ فى الاعتبار هل وحدة التغذية كافية آم أنها لا تؤدى المطلوب 
لا تقل سوف أضع مثبت جهد مثل 7805 تضيع هذا التأثير - اقرأ جيدا خواص 7805 ستجد ان الفولت الداخل إليها يجب أن يزيد عن الخارج باثنين فولت على الأقل فى كل الأوقات حتى تؤدى وظيفتها وعند زيادة التيار إذا لم تراعى قيمة المكثف سيظهر هذا التغيير فى الخرج ويؤثر على التشغيل
يجب ألا ننسى ما هو الزمن - الزمن هو الفترة ما بين الفترات التى يشحن فيها المكثف وعليه ستكون فى حال نصف الموجة فاز واحد = 1÷50 من الثانية
فى حال الموجة الكاملة فاز واحد = 1÷100 من الثانية
فى حال نصف الموجة ثلاثة فاز = 1÷50 ÷ 3 = 1 ÷ 150 من الثانية
فى حال الموجة الكاملة ثلاثة فاز = 1÷100 ÷6 = 1÷ 600 من الثانية
أيضا يجب آلا ننسى أن فى حال 3 فاز الجهد لا يصل أبدا للصفر لتقاطع الأنصاف الثلاثة للمصدر وفى حال الموجة الكاملة 3 فاز فعادة يكون الجهد المتغير صغيرا جدا لنفس السبب ويستخدم المكثف للتخلص أساسا من التداخلات على خطوط الكهرباء
المرة القادمة سنذكر نصيب كل موحد من تيار الحمل وأخطار لحظة البدء


----------



## محمد محمود مصطفى (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ياأخ ماجد عباس وكان لى إقتراح وهو إن كان هناك إمكانية تحويل كل مجموعة من هذة المحاضرات القيمة إلى ملف pdf لتعم الفائدة وأيضا أكون شاكر جدا لك إذا أبلغتنى كيف أحصل على الكتب التى تساعدنى فى التصميم الإلكترونى بوجة عام ولا أريد مشاريع للتقليد ولكن أرد ملكة وفلسفة التصميم. وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخى محمد محمود ولكن ليس لدى وسيل التحويل ويمكننى ان اضعها فى صورة Doc


----------



## ghareebi (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا على هذه المعلومات 0000000000


----------



## magdy77 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اله كل الخير


----------



## mohammadjaser (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا ً موضوع يستحق المطالعة علية ، ,اشكرك جدا ً على هذا العلم الغزير 
ونتوقع دائما ً منك الافضل


----------



## الكترونجي (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم وبراك الله فيك 

ونحن بانتظارك لتتابع ما بدأت

بالنسبة لوضع الدروس على صيغة pdf تستطيع القيام بهذا عن طريق برنامج pdf factory
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/pdfFactory-Pro.shtml
حمل البرنامج من الرابط بعد ذلك افتح الـ word وضع فيه ما تريد ثم اضغط طباعة ctrl+p ثم قم باختيار pdf factory في خانة الطابعة والباقي واضح تعرفه بنفسك 

ومجددا جزاك الله عنا كل خير
بانتظار المزيد منك ان شاء الله
والسلام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخى العزيز وساقوم بذلك ان شاء الله
واكرر شكرى


----------



## abdalkader (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة لكي تعم الفائدة

لدي كتب بسيكة في الدوائر الالكترونية لكن لا اعرف كيف اضعها في المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع التقديـــــــر....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

إذا كانت الكتب فى صورة الكترونية *.PDF - Doc -Txt فيمكنك رفعها بسهولة عن طربط النقر على زرار الذهاب للنمط المتقدم اسفل الصفحة وهناك ستجد زرار أخر او رابط اسمه ادارة المرفقات عند الضغط علية ستفتح لك نافذة يمكنك تحديد الملفات المطلوب رفعها من حاسبك - يفضل ضغطها قبل الرفع - و ستلاحظ فيها اقصى حجم مسموح لكل امتداد
اما ان كانت مطبوعة فهذه مشكلة لأن اما تعيد كتابتها او كتابة ملخصها او مسحها بماسحة ضوئية وجمع الملفات فى صورة مضغوطة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2007)

*دوائر تقويم التيار*

الصورة المرفقة تحتوى معظم دوائر التوحيد المعروفة وكذا بيانات هامة جدا عن كل واحدة من حيث قيمة التيار المار فى كل موحد نسبة لتيار الحمل
لتسهيل الحسابات عمم تيار الحمل ليكون الوحدة وعلى ذلك إن شئت أن تبنى وحدة تغذية لحمل 7 أمبير مثلا كل ما عليك عملة هو ضرب القيم المذكورة فى 7 لتحديد الحد الأدنى ، فإن لم تجد مكونات بهذه القيم ، اختار القيم الأعلى مباشرة.
عند تصميم وحدة التغذية ، ستبدأ باختيار الموحدات وعليك إنزال ملف البيانات الخاص بها خاصة إن كنت تتعامل مع تيارات اعلى من خمسة أمبير ، ثم قارن لتعرف ما إذا كانت مناسبة وإلا – خذ الموحد الأعلى قيمة
ماذا عن الفولت ، القصة لم تتغير ، اختار أقصى جهد عكسى أعلى من الجهد المستخدم – لاحظ أنه قد يصل لأكثر من ثلاثة أضعاف جهد الحمل فلو وحدت 24 فولت مثلا سيكون الجهد على الموحد طبقا لأول دائرة (وجه واحد موجة كاملة) هو 3.14 مضروبا فى 24 أى 75 فولت وعلية لا يجب استخدام الموحد 1n4001 ذو 50 فولت
قبل ترك هذه النقطة وجب ذكر نقطة هامة
ستجد فى هذه الدائرة أن توحيد وجه واحد موجة كاملة يسبب مرور تيار حمل مسار لأقصى تيار يمر بالموحد ، وعلى النقيض من ذلك ، أثبتنا المرة السابقة أن أقصى تيار يمر بالموحد أعلى بكثير من تيار الحمل ، هل لاحظت ذلك؟ وهل عرفت السبب؟ إنه وجود المكثف مباشرة بعد الموحد فهو الذى يسبب الظاهرة التى شرحت المرة السابقة و جدير بالذكر أيضا أن إضافة ملف بينهما يسبب تخفيف هذه الظاهرة إلى حد كبير حيث أن الملف يبنى مجالا مغناطيسا أثناء مرور التيار مما يقلل من قيمته ثم يستمر فى إمداد الحمل فترة انخفاض جهد الدخل مما يجعل معدل مرور التيار داخل الموحد احسن توزيعا
هنا لا يجب أن ننسى أمرا ، فى حالة تقويم 3 وجه ، قد لا نحتاج مكثف لتنعيم الجهد كما فى حالة التقويم وجه واحد لكن نحتاج مكثفات للتخلص من التداخلات التى قد ترد عبر خطوط نقل القدرة

الآن لحظة توصيل التيار – ماذا يحدث؟
المكثفات فارغة (لاحظ صيغة الجمع لأنها تشمل كافة المكثفات الموزعة على الدائرة أو الدوائر) لذلك يكون التيار أقصى ما يمكن ولكن – كم أمبير
الإجابة لا أحد يعلم لأنها تعتمد على لحظة التوصيل – هل تقع أول الموجة حيث يعبر الجهد المتردد خط الصفر أم عند القمة حيث يساوى الجهد 1.414 قيمة العملية للجهد – فمثلا عند 220 فولت متردد تتراوح ما بين صفر و 311 فولت و لذلك قد يكون التيار اللحظى عند لحظة البدء أعلى بكثير جدا من التيار المعتاد أثناء التشغيل العادى – فمثلا مكثف 100 ميكروفاراد قد يتسبب فى مرور تيار يكفى لتدمير موحد 10 أمبير
لحسن الحظ ، معظم الدوائر التى تستخدم المحولات لا تعانى من هذه الظاهرة والسبب أن مقاومة أسلاك الملفات إضافة لحث الملفات يعوق حدوثها ولكن فى العديد من وحدات التغذية للتليفزيونات والأجهزة الإلكترونية ووحدات التغذية الجديدة تعتمد على توحيد التيار العمومى 220 فولت مباشرة تم استخدام دائرة مذبذب بتردد حوالى 100 كيلو هيرتز ومحول من نوع الفرايت صغير الحجم خفيف الوزن ، لذلك تجد دوما ما بين دخول التيار والموحدات مقاومة صغيرة تتراوح ما بين أوم واحد وجزء من مائة – إن اخترقت لا يستبدلها بقصر أو قطعة سلك
وأيضا ، قد تظن أن 3 فاز تهون الأمور كثيرا كما فعلت فى مكثفات التنعيم ونسبة التيار القصوى لتيار الحمل ، ولكن مهلا - تيار الحمل يوزع على كافة الموحدات بالتساوى وذلك لطول المدة ولكن لحظة التوصيل من حظ الموحد الذى تصادف وكان بحال التوصيل مما يجعل الأمر أسوأ وليس أحسن
المرة القادمة نتحدث إن شاء الله عن مثبتات الجهد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2007)

الصورة المرفقة تحتوى معظم دوائر التوحيد المعروفة وكذا بيانات هامة جدا عن كل واحدة من حيث قيمة التيار المار فى كل موحد نسبة لتيار الحمل
لتسهيل الحسابات عمم تيار الحمل ليكون الوحدة وعلى ذلك إن شئت أن تبنى وحدة تغذية لحمل 7 أمبير مثلا كل ما عليك عملة هو ضرب القيم المذكورة فى 7 لتحديد الحد الأدنى ، فإن لم تجد مكونات بهذه القيم ، اختار القيم الأعلى مباشرة.
عند تصميم وحدة التغذية ، ستبدأ باختيار الموحدات وعليك إنزال ملف البيانات الخاص بها خاصة إن كنت تتعامل مع تيارات اعلى من خمسة أمبير ، ثم قارن لتعرف ما إذا كانت مناسبة وإلا – خذ الموحد الأعلى قيمة
ماذا عن الفولت ، القصة لم تتغير ، اختار أقصى جهد عكسى أعلى من الجهد المستخدم – لاحظ أنه قد يصل لأكثر من ثلاثة أضعاف جهد الحمل فلو وحدت 24 فولت مثلا سيكون الجهد على الموحد طبقا لأول دائرة (وجه واحد موجة كاملة) هو 3.14 مضروبا فى 24 أى 75 فولت وعلية لا يجب استخدام الموحد 1n4001 ذو 50 فولت
قبل ترك هذه النقطة وجب ذكر نقطة هامة
ستجد فى هذه الدائرة أن توحيد وجه واحد موجة كاملة يسبب مرور تيار حمل مسار لأقصى تيار يمر بالموحد ، وعلى النقيض من ذلك ، أثبتنا المرة السابقة أن أقصى تيار يمر بالموحد أعلى بكثير من تيار الحمل ، هل لاحظت ذلك؟ وهل عرفت السبب؟ إنه وجود المكثف مباشرة بعد الموحد فهو الذى يسبب الظاهرة التى شرحت المرة السابقة و جدير بالذكر أيضا أن إضافة ملف بينهما يسبب تخفيف هذه الظاهرة إلى حد كبير حيث أن الملف يبنى مجالا مغناطيسا أثناء مرور التيار مما يقلل من قيمته ثم يستمر فى إمداد الحمل فترة انخفاض جهد الدخل مما يجعل معدل مرور التيار داخل الموحد احسن توزيعا
هنا لا يجب أن ننسى أمرا ، فى حالة تقويم 3 وجه ، قد لا نحتاج مكثف لتنعيم الجهد كما فى حالة التقويم وجه واحد لكن نحتاج مكثفات للتخلص من التداخلات التى قد ترد عبر خطوط نقل القدرة

الآن لحظة توصيل التيار – ماذا يحدث؟
المكثفات فارغة (لاحظ صيغة الجمع لأنها تشمل كافة المكثفات الموزعة على الدائرة أو الدوائر) لذلك يكون التيار أقصى ما يمكن ولكن – كم أمبير
الإجابة لا أحد يعلم لأنها تعتمد على لحظة التوصيل – هل تقع أول الموجة حيث يعبر الجهد المتردد خط الصفر أم عند القمة حيث يساوى الجهد 1.414 قيمة العملية للجهد – فمثلا عند 220 فولت متردد تتراوح ما بين صفر و 311 فولت و لذلك قد يكون التيار اللحظى عند لحظة البدء أعلى بكثير جدا من التيار المعتاد أثناء التشغيل العادى – فمثلا مكثف 100 ميكروفاراد قد يتسبب فى مرور تيار يكفى لتدمير موحد 10 أمبير
لحسن الحظ ، معظم الدوائر التى تستخدم المحولات لا تعانى من هذه الظاهرة والسبب أن مقاومة أسلاك الملفات إضافة لحث الملفات يعوق حدوثها ولكن فى العديد من وحدات التغذية للتليفزيونات والأجهزة الإلكترونية ووحدات التغذية الجديدة تعتمد على توحيد التيار العمومى 220 فولت مباشرة تم استخدام دائرة مذبذب بتردد حوالى 100 كيلو هيرتز ومحول من نوع الفرايت صغير الحجم خفيف الوزن ، لذلك تجد دوما ما بين دخول التيار والموحدات مقاومة صغيرة تتراوح ما بين أوم واحد وجزء من مائة – إن اخترقت لا يستبدلها بقصر أو قطعة سلك
وأيضا ، قد تظن أن 3 فاز تهون الأمور كثيرا كما فعلت فى مكثفات التنعيم ونسبة التيار القصوى لتيار الحمل ، ولكن مهلا - تيار الحمل يوزع على كافة الموحدات بالتساوى وذلك لطول المدة ولكن لحظة التوصيل من حظ الموحد الذى تصادف وكان بحال التوصيل مما يجعل الأمر أسوأ وليس أحسن
المرة القادمة نتحدث إن شاء الله عن مثبتات الجهد


----------



## كونى عائشة (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
السلسلة رائعة على فكرة أنا درست هذه المكونات الالكترونية فى الكلية بالتفصيل ولكن وجدتها هنا أحسن.
جزاك الله خير ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
على فكرة المواقع مفيدة جدا


----------



## مهندس زلازل (24 يناير 2007)

حقيقة مقالات ممتازة
وأسال الله أن يجزيك الف خير
لكن ياريت يمكن جمعها في ملف واحد (أكروبات) ورفعها للمنتدى وذلك مع الحفاظ على حقوق الطبع والنسخ
والله يوفقك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يناير 2007)

اشكركم جدا على هذه التعليقات الجميلة المشجعة وأرجو استمرار التواصل وابداء الرأى


----------



## amg (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بحر الاسلام (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بصراحه مقالات رائعه ومفيده جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يناير 2007)

مثبتات الجهد Voltage Regulators
هناك العديد من أنواع مثبتات الجهد وكلها تعمل بمبدأ واحد
تؤخذ عينة من جهد الخروج المطلوب تثبيته ويقارن بجهد مرجعى (ثابت لا يتغير) والفارق يسمى الخطأ – يكبر هذا الخطأ لزيادة الدقة ويغذى لأداة لنسميها الحاكم لتحكمها فى مجرى التيار المغذى للحمل لتصحيح هذا الخطأ.

الحاكم قد يكون ترانزيستور واحد أو أكثر أو FET/MOSFET واحد أو أكثر أو ثايريستور أو ترياك أو الصمام الأيونى القديم أو حتى دائرة متكاملة – فقط عليها التحكم
كيفية تنفيذ التحكم يعطى الدائرة اسمها فإن كان التحكم تدريجيا أو خطيا سمى مثبت جهد خطى – أما إن كان كالمفتاح إما مغلق أو مفتوح سمى كذلك أى Switching Regulator
إن كان الحاكم على التوالى مع الحمل سمى مثبت جهد توالى وإن كان على التوازى سمى مثبت توازى
السؤال الطبيعى الآن أيهما أفضل الخطى أم الآخر – رجاء لا تسأل – فكل منها له حسناته ومساوئه ومنها عليك أن تقرر أيها أنسب لتطبيقاتك و احتياجاتك
المثبتات الخطية لها حسنات كثيرة مثل 
خلوها من الضجيج Noise – سرعة الاستجابة – سهولة الصيانة – لا تبعث موجات لا سلكية و تداخلات حولها
ولها عيوب مثل
انخفاض الكفاءة – توليد كثير من الحرارة – ثقل الوزن عند احتوائها على محولات أو ملفات خانقة لاستخدامها ملفات ذات قلب من الحديد السيليكونى ذو مقطع كبير لانخفاض التردد
المثبتات ذات السويتش لها حسنات كثيرة مثل
توليد كمية اقل من الحرارة - ارتفاع الكفاءة – خفة الوزن حيث تستخدم قلوب من الفرايت وهو سبائك خفيفة الوزن فضلا عن صغر المقطع لارتفاع التردد 
ولها عيوب مثل
ارتفاع فى نسبة الضجيج الناتج من عملية القطع والتوصيل المتتابع – التيار الخارج من الحاكم فى صورة نبضات ذات تيار عالى نسبيا وهى ذات مركبات توافقية عديدة تتسبب فى ظهور موجات لاسلكية وتداخلات تؤثر على الأجهزة المحيطة ما لم تتخذ الاحتياطات الكافية لإخمادها 
وربما ارتفاع التكلفة أيضا
إذن ماذا نختار؟ 
حينما تكون الضوضاء فى المقام الأول نستخدم الأنواع الخطية وعندما تكون الكفاءة أو الوزن فى المقام الأول نستخدم النوع الآخر
هناك من يقول أن النوع الثانى يفوق الأنواع الخطية التى ستنتهى قريبا
عفوا – حينما تكون هناك بوردات كثيرة تركب على بوردة أم Mother Board – أو على مقربة من جهاز مشغل مثل الحساسات التى تستشعر ظاهرة ما و ترد على لوحة التحكم بالنتيجة ، فمن التقليد المفضل أن تكون هناك مثبت على كل وحدة وهذا يعطى مرونة تشغيل كبيرة فمثلا
مجموعة المثبتات الخطية مثل LM7805 وحتى , LM7824 تمكنك من استخدام الجهد الصناعى التقليدى 24فولت دون الحاجة لتوفير 5 فولت لحساس و 9 فولت لآخر و 12 لثالث الخ بوضع المثبت المناسب داخل كل منها
كما أن هذا الأسلوب يوفر لك الحماية الكاملة من تأثير وحدة على أخرى من خلال الضوضاء من خلال خطوط التغذية والتخلص من تأثير خطوط نقل القدرة 220/380 فولت على خطوط نقل المعلومات أو البيانات وهى الظاهرة المعروفة بالتقاط الطنين Hum Pickup (منذ أيام أجهزة الراديو والاتصالات ذات الصمامات الأيونية) وهى انتقال جزء من تردد التيار الناقل للقدرة أو ضعف هذا التردد (الضعف ناتج من التقويم موجة كاملة والذى ينتج 2×تردد المنبع)
لذلك فوضع هذه المثبتات الخطية على كل بوردة / كارت بما تحويه من أنواع الحماية المتنوعة مثل حماية ضد زيادة التيار – ارتفاع درجة الحرارة – قصر الدوائر – تغيير الأحمال والأهم على الإطلاق المعروفة باسم التلف الآمن Fail Safe ، يجعلها خيارا رخيصا جدا يصعب التخلص منه – ولا تحتاج سوى 2 فولت فقط على الأقل أعلى من الجهد المطلوب
و ظاهرة التلف الآمن تعنى عند تلف القطعة لا تسبب دمار لأخرى فمثلا عند تلف LM7805 فهى تقطع التغذية عن الخرج ويصبح صفر فولت عكس الوحدات التى تصنع بالطريقة التقليدية ، فعند تلف الحاكم ، فغالبا ما يصبح قصر – أى حدوث قصر بين المجمع والباعث جاعلا جهد الخروج مساوى لجهد الدخول معرضا باقى الدوائر للتلف
مثلا استخدام LM7805 للحصول على 5 فولت لتغذية دوائر رقمية من نوع TTL التى تتلف لو ارتفع الجهد لأعلى من 6 فولت. عند تلف المثبت LM7805 يصبح الجهد صفرا مما يحميها من التلف ، أما إن استخدمنا أى وسيلة أخرى سيرتفع لأكثر من 9 فولت مما يسبب تلفا فوريا لكل الدائرة
قبل أن نترك الموضوع لا ننسى توضيح نقطة وهى ما قلناه فى مقدمة المقال وهو - يقارن بجهد مرجعى (ثابت لا يتغير)
من أين نأتى بجهد ثابت لا يتغير والدائرة كلها وظيفتها توليد جهد ثابت لا يتغير؟
الإجابة ببساطة ثنائى زينر Zener Diode – ولذا نرى أن دقة مثبت الجهد تعتمد كليا على أداء هذا الثنائى – أى أن دقه أداؤه أهم بكثير من قيمته
كل دائرة مهما كان نظرية عملها تحتوى وسيلة للضبط أى تحديد قيمة الخرج فلو شئت الحصول على 12 فولت ، تصمم الدائرة للحصول على من 9 إلى 15 فولت مثلا و مفتاح (مقاومة متغيرة) للضبط على ما تريد – لماذا؟
لنعد لأول مقال عن المقاومات وما ذكرناه عن الدقة إما 10% أو 5% أو 2% وهو ما يجعلك غير قادر على التنبؤ بالقيمة الدقيقة التى سينتهى إليها تنفيذ الدائرة كما أن إنتاج 10 وحدات متكررة منها سيعطى 10 نتائج مختلفة كل فى نطاق الدقة التى تستخدمها فى مكوناتها - وكلما زادت الدقة زادت التكلفة وزاد احتمال عدم توفر القيمة الخاصة التى تريدها ضمن القيم القياسية التى تنتجها المصانع مما يضطرك لتصنيع ما تريد فى صفقة خاصة تجعل ثمن القطعة يتضاعف لعدد يتوقف على كم ألف قطعة تريد – لذا الحل السابق أقل كلفة بكثير
لماذا إذن أداء الزينر أهم من قيمته – ببساطة لأن الخطأ فى قيمته يمكن تعويضها بالمفتاح السابق وهو خطأ مماثل للخطأ فى باقى المكونات والمحدد لدقتها ولكن هناك عامل آخر أغفلنا الحديث عنه حتى الآن وهو الأداء والسبب أن ترك المقاومات على الرف أو فى حالة تشغيل لا تتأثر كثير مع مرور الزمن ولكن بعض المكثفات و كل منتجات أشباه الموصلات تتأثر مع مرور الوقت تأثرا بالحرارة الناجمة عن التشغيل أو خلافه من الظروف وهذا التغيير يقدر بجزء من المليون Part Per Million PPM 
لنعد لثنائى الزينر المذكور ، نجد أن أداؤه قد يكون غير كافى إذ أن جهده غير ثابت إذ يتغير بقدر ضئيل مع تغير التيار المار فيه وأيضا يتأثر بدرجة الحرارة - هذا يؤثر على قيمة الخطأ الذى ذكرناه والذى يكبر أيضا ويسبب تغيير قيمة الخرج وعدم ثباتها
الحل – هناك العديد من مرجعيات الجهد Voltage Reference والتى تتكون من دائرة متكاملة داخل عبوة بلاستيكية سوداء فى حجم الترانزستورات الصغيرة العادية المسماة TO92 وتوفر أداء أفضل من الثنائى العادى بكثير فضلا عن عدم تأثره بتغيير درجة الحرارة المحيطة مثل LM103,LM113,LM129
وبعضها قابل للضبط مثل LM136 والبعض الآخر ذو قيم خاصة جدا مثل 2.5 فولت أو 1.235 أو غيرة
قبل أن تتساءل لماذا بعد ما سبق ذكره عن دقة المقاومات وخلافه وما يبدو من عدم أهمية قيمة ثنائى الزينر – أقول ما ذكر كان فقط لمثبتات الجهد ولكن هناك تطبيقات أخرى تهم فيها القيمة نفس أهمية الأداء مثل دوائر التحويل من القيم الخطية للرقمية Analog to Digital Converter والعكس حيث استخدام مثل هذه الثنائيات ذات الدقة العالية يغنى عن عملية الضبط والمعايرة فيما بعد
نود أن نقوم بتصميم واحدة من كل نوع ولكن ذلك يتطلب معرفة الترانزيستور وعمله كمكبر أولا
ولفهم الترانزيستور يجب أن نستكمل الثنائيات فى غير دوائر التوحيد ، لذلك هذا ما سنبدأ به إن شاء الله المرة القادمة


----------



## apoziad (28 يناير 2007)

*أبو ذياد*

:77: 1000
1000:77: 
1000:77: 
1000:77: 
شكر يا اخى فى الله ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك و ارجوك فى الاستمرار
اخوك سعيد ابو شادي
009656893516


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

انت رائع جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

اسف، نسيت ان اقول لك انني قرأت الموضوع او بالاحرى قلبت صفحاته على عجالة وفهمت ان هناك شخص رائع يبذل مجهودا خارقا لايصال المعلومة الى الناس
لكنني اعدك انني سأعود واقرأه كلمة كلمة واناقشك في كل صغيرة وكبيرة امعانا في اثراء الموضوع واستخراج او تفجير ينابيع جديدة من علمك
بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## walid66 (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم:
ماذا تقصد بالعبارة: " بعض المقاومات تحتوى فيوز بداخلها" من المشاركة رقم 1 في الموضوع
ايضا ذكرت : "القدرة تكون بالقيم 1/8 ،1/4 ،1/2 ،1 ،3 ،5 ،7 ،10 ،15 الخ " الا يوجد مقاومات بقدرة 2 وات؟
ايضا ذكرت: "، ومعظم دوائر التوقيت تعرض المكثفات لعكس القطبية." انا دائما استخدم مكثفات كيميائية مع دوائر التوقيت للحصول على مدة اطول، فهل لك اخي ان تفسر لي لماذا لا ينفجر؟ 
وشكراً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 فبراير 2007)

آخى
أشكرك جدا على هذا الحوار و أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 



walid66 قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> ماذا تقصد بالعبارة: " بعض المقاومات تحتوى فيوز بداخلها" من المشاركة رقم 1 في الموضوع


المقاومات عادة كربونية أو فيلم معدنى
الكربونية - تسخن و تبدأ فى التفحم و أحيانا تظن أنها احترقت ولكن تظل تحافظ على قيمتها - طبعا الأفضل تغييرها لكن ليس هذا موضوع المناقشة
هذا يعنى أن التيار زاد عن الحد المقنن لها ولم يتدخل أحد
بدلا من وضع فيوز لحماية الدائرة من هذا الوضع ، يوضع الفيوز كجزء من المقاومة
فى القدرات الصغيرة تكون جزء منها وهذا أسلوب غير مفضل لاحتياج تغييره لعملية صيانة – فك ولحام - و هدفه تقليل المساحة 
فى القدرات الكبيرة يكون الفيوز عبارة عن سلك سوسته وملحوم بالقصدير ، عند زيادة التيار - ترتفع درجة الحرارة فينصهر القصدير و ينفصل السلك فينقطع التيار دون أثار ضارة
بعد إزالة العطل يمكنك إعادة اللحام لاستمرار العمل والحماية







> ايضا ذكرت : "القدرة تكون بالقيم 1/8 ،1/4 ،1/2 ،1 ،3 ،5 ،7 ،10 ،15 الخ " الا يوجد مقاومات بقدرة 2 وات؟


آخى 
ما اذكره عن القيم يمثل الغالبية وليس الفرض والسبب أن هناك العديد من المنتجين الذين يلتزمون بالقياس المحلي دون العالمي ولذلك ستجد ما ذكرت ولكن ما لم اذكره فمن المحتمل أيضا وجوده وهناك فعلا مقاومات 2 وات ولكن ليست بنفس القيم أى أن 3 وات ستجد منها تنوعات أكثر


> ايضا ذكرت: "، ومعظم دوائر التوقيت تعرض المكثفات لعكس القطبية." انا دائما استخدم مكثفات كيميائية مع دوائر التوقيت للحصول على مدة اطول، فهل لك اخي ان تفسر لي لماذا لا ينفجر؟
> وشكراً


[/QUOTE]

آخى
معك حق فعندما تستخدم LM555 أو بعض دوائر التوقيت فهى دوما تحفظ أحد أطراف المكثف متصلا بالأرضى وهنا لا تكون هناك فرصة لعكس القطبية ولكن هناك بعض الدوائر الأخرى مثل CD4047 فتنص صفحة المواصفات صراحة على أن المكثف يجب أن يكون عديم القطبية لهذا السبب كما أن معظم دوائر المذبذبات تتعرض فيها المكثفات لجهد متردد فتنعكس عليه القطبية

فى انتظار مشاركتك التالية تمنياتى لك بالخير كله


----------



## walid66 (6 فبراير 2007)

اخي ماجد احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا
لي تعقيب بسيط


> معك حق فعندما تستخدم Lm555 أو بعض دوائر التوقيت فهى دوما تحفظ أحد أطراف المكثف متصلا بالأرضى وهنا لا تكون هناك فرصة لعكس القطبية ولكن هناك بعض الدوائر الأخرى مثل Cd4047 فتنص صفحة المواصفات صراحة على أن المكثف يجب أن يكون عديم القطبية لهذا السبب كما أن معظم دوائر المذبذبات تتعرض فيها المكثفات لجهد متردد فتنعكس عليه القطبية


نعم رايت دوائر تستخدم مكثفين كيميائيين متصلين على التوالي معا بحيث يتصل طرفيهما الموجبين معا او السالبين معا ويبقى طرفين حرين متماثلي القطبية ويصبح لدينا مكثف كبير السعة عديم القطبية
بمعنى لو عايز 5 مايكروفاراد بوصل عدد 2 مكثف 10 ميكرو توالي وسالبيهما مها فيبقى طرفين موجبين اوصلهما في الدائرة.
الان فهمت قصدك بارك الله فيك
كمان انتظر مزيد من الاسئلة 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## nqur3an (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ، معلومات مفيدة جدا على الصعيد العملي


----------



## ابراهيم الباش (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً أخي ماجد.
هل من الممكن اسناد الفقرات إلى صورة واحدة على الأقل؟حتى تعم الفائدة على الطلاب المبتدئين أيضاً (كما في شرحك للمقاومات الكربونية) ,إن لم يك الأمر عسيراً عليك,فالواضح بأك بذلت وقتاً وجهداً في شرحك.لكن كما نعلم الله مابضيع تعب مؤمن.
لكا كل الشكر.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2007)

اخى
اشكرك جدا على هذه الملحوظة وأرجو أن تحدد لى ما تريد من الصور حتى اكمل ما اقدم من عمل - ومعذرة لأنى احيانا أظن ان شئ ما لا داعى لعرضه فتكون فكرة غير ملائمة لمن أكتب لهم فالكمال لله وحدة لذلك ارجو ان اتلقى العديد من هذه الآراء حتى تكون الفائدة اشمل
واكرر شكرى لكل من كتب شكرا أو رأيا أو أى كلمة


----------



## ابراهيم الباش (10 فبراير 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> اخى
> اشكرك جدا على هذه الملحوظة وأرجو أن تحدد لى ما تريد من الصور حتى اكمل ما اقدم من عمل - ومعذرة لأنى احيانا أظن ان شئ ما لا داعى لعرضه فتكون فكرة غير ملائمة لمن أكتب لهم فالكمال لله وحدة لذلك ارجو ان اتلقى العديد من هذه الآراء حتى تكون الفائدة اشمل
> واكرر شكرى لكل من كتب شكرا أو رأيا أو أى كلمة



مثلاً بجانب فقرة المكثفات(كيمياءية وغير كيميائية)والعوازل :سيراميك متعدد الطبقات.فالصور تسهل الفهم الأسرع لبعض النقاط وتجعل القراءة ممتعة أكثر.:63:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك يا أخى وساحاول ان اجعل فى الباقى دوما بعض الصور


----------



## رامى مشعل (12 فبراير 2007)

*العناصر التى تتحمل حرارة عالية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو تكرمتم 

أريد معلومات عن العناصر الإلكترونية التى تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2007)

اخى
هناك بعض الأبحاث للوصول لمكونات تتحمل درجات حرارة اعلى من المكونات الحالية وتمكنت بعض الشركات من الوصول حتى 225 درجة مئوية وتسمى HTMOS
http://www.ssec.honeywell.com/hightemp/
هذا الرابط به بعض المعلومات


----------



## aalaa (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليك اخي الكريم ماجد..
اولا لك كل الشكر والتقدير على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة للغاية..
اخى...هل يمكن ان تعطينا معلومات عنultra sonic sensors؟
وجزيت كل الخير.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2007)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى علاء
بمجرد تجهيز بعض الصور ساكتب عنها
وشكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 فبراير 2007)

*Ultrasonic transiducers*

اخى
تتكون من بللورة من خامة الكوارتز وهى تتميز بخاصية تسمى Piezoelectric حيث التأثير بضغط ما عليها يتسبب فى ظهور فرق جهد على المحور العمودى على اتجاه الضغط
تقطع هذه البللورة بطريقة خاصة حتى تحدد التردد الذى تتجاوب معه وهى اشبه بالبللورات المستخدمة فى المذبذبات الإلكترونية و اغلبها يعمل على ترددات 30-40 نيلو هيرتز




هذا الر ابط
http://parsonicscorp.com
لديهم وحدات تعمل على ترددات تصل الى 4،5 ميجا تتيح قياس مسافات صغيرة
تستخدم لقياس المسافات و البحث تحت الماء وهناك وحدات ذات طاقة كهربية كبيرة تقوم بعمليات الطلاء حيث ان الذبذبات تمحو الصدأ وخلافه من المواد
اجهزة الاستشعار مثل الحماية ضد السرقة او اكتشاف الحركة تعمل بهذه الحساسات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2007)

الثنائيات العادية كما قلنا تتكون من جزأين P-N وينشأ بينهما جهد الحاجز وجدير أن نتذكر أن الثنائى يكون غير موصل عادة ما لم يطبق جهد يتغلب على هذا الحاجز . بمجرد تطبيق هذا الجهد تبدأ الإلكترونات والفجوات فى الحركة حتى يبدأ فى التوصيل وهذا يستغرق زمنا ،
أيضا عند انقطاع التيار ،نحتاج لزمن حتى يتم الإتحاد بين الفجوات والإلكترونات حتى نعود لوضعنا الأصلى – عدم التوصيل
هذا الزمن يحدد متى تستطيع عكس القطبية حتى يقوم بالتقويم بصورة صحيحة ولهذا يجب ألا ننسى أن تناسب سرعة الموحد زمن الموجة ليقوم بالتوحيد المطلوب فالموحدات الصالحة للتيار العمومى 50- 60 ذ/ث لا يصلح مع تردد شاشة التلفيزيون 15625 ذ/ث الخ لكن الثنائى السريع يصلح لكل التطبيقات البطيئة - فقط ثمنه أغلى

الآن كفى تقويم ولنبحث هل هناك ما يقال فى مجرد توصيل الثنائى فى وضع التوصيل مثلا بطارية ومقاومة كما بالرسم؟





قلنا أن الثنائى عادة غير موصل – إذن ماذا يكون ؟
طرفان موصلان وبينهما عازل – التعريف التقليدى للمكثف وهو فعلا ما يكون إلا أنه صغير 10 - 70- بيكو فاراد والطريف أنه بزيادة الجهد عكسيا تزداد المسافة بينهما بزيادة عرض الفجوة مسببة أن تتناقص قيمة المكثف وهو مناسب لتطبيقات السعة المتغيرة كتغيير التردد فى المذبذبات مثل توليف القنوات فى التليفزيون وغيره

الآن لو الجهد أمامى اكبر من 0،6 فولت سيجعل الثنائى موصلا أى ينقل ترددات أو تيار مستمر أو أى تيار كهربى مستمر أو متردد طالما كانت قيمته صغيرة بالنسبة للجهد الأمامى ولا تسبب للثنائى أن يخرج من وضعية التوصيل الأمامى ، وإن عكس الجهد الأمامى يصبح الثنائى مغلقا ولا يمر من خلاله شيئا إلا بقدر ما تسمح تلك السعة الصغيرة بالمرور أى أننا حصلنا على مفتاح Switch يسمح لنا بتمرير وإيقاف إشارة فى مسار معين – وهذا يصلح أيضا للترددات العالية 

ماذا لو قمنا بتغيير قيمة المقاومة- هل هناك فرق؟





مثاليا لا فرق ولكن عمليا الثنائى له دائرة مكافئة مركبة ولو نظرنا للمنحنى الممثل للجهد / التيار الخاص بأى موحد سنجد أنه بعد 0.6 فولت يصبح منحنى قريب من خط مستقيم و يمكن التعبير عنة بالعلاقة
R=0.025\I
أى أن الثنائى فى وضع التوصيل يكافئ مقاومة يمكن تغيير قيمتها
لو كان التيار 1 مللى أمبير كان يكافئ 25 أوم
لو زاد التيار إلى 10 مللى كان يكافئ 2.5 أوم 
ولو قلت إلى 100 مايكرو أمبير كان يكافئ 250 أوم
وهكذا يمكنك استخدامه كمقاومة متغيرة

هل يمكن ذلك عمليا ؟ وهل يستخدم فى الدوائر؟
أى نكون الدائرة كما بالرسم حيث R1 تغير التيار المار فى الموحد وبالتالى مقاومته فيتغير نسبة الجهد الخارج من المصدر V1 إلى الخرج Vout
يمكن إذا كانت المقاومة الصغيرة للثنائى لا تسبب مشكلة وهى غير مناسبة لتطبيقات الصوت والصورة لكن قد تناسب ترددات اعلى وخصوصا عند مستوى الإشارة الصغيرة
إذن ما فائدة هذا النقاش إن كانت فوائدة محدودة؟
الإجابة بسيطة وهامة جدا
الترانزيستور به وصلة القاعدة – باعث عبارة عن ثنائى فى هذا الوصف – ومقاومته هذه هى عماد حسابات التكبير كما سنرى فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## محسن عارف (19 فبراير 2007)

شاكر لك المعلومات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2007)

ربما يريد البعض إثباتا لما ذكر سابقا لذا وضعت هنا صورة صفحتى الكتاب الذى يشرح هذه العلاقة
رجاء ملاحظة أن هناك فارق بين مقاومة التيار المستمر ومقاومة التيار المتغير – قد سبق أن تعرضنا لحالة مشابهة فى الملفات حيث مقاومة التيار المستمر هى مقاومة السلك الأومية أما مقاومة التيار المتردد تعتمد على الحث والتردد 
فى الثنائيات وحسب المعادلة بالشرح تتغير بعلاقة آسية مع قيمة التيار المار أما مقاومة التيار المتردد فهى عبارة عن ميل المماس لمنحنى علاقة الجهد بالتيار وتنتح بتفاضل العلاقة السابقة و ينتج منها العلاقة السابقة وهى علاقة خطية
وأرحب بأى سؤال فى هذه الجزئية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2007)

نبدأ الآن بشرح الترانزيستور
كلنا نعلم أن الترانزيستور يتكون من ثلاث مناطق إما PNP أو NPN أى هناك ثلاث مناطق – معظم الكتب تتبنى الرسم التالى فى شرح تركيبة




وهو إلى حد كبير صحيح خصوصا بالنسبة لأوائل النماذج التى صنعت منه – لذلك لا بأس من تبنيه فى الشرح
نلاحظ أن هناك منطقتان متماثلتان و أخرى مختلفة فى المنتصف مما يشكل ثنائيان متصلان عكس بعضهما فلو وصلنا الترانزيستور كما بالرسم




المفروض أن لا يمر تيار فى المقاومة R2 نتيجة لوجود وصلة معكوسة بين الطرفين C ,B ولكن ماذا يحدث حقيقة هنا ؟
نتيجة لوجود البطارية 6 فولت ، سيمر تيار خلال المقاومة R1 و إذا افترضنا مسار الإلكترونات فقط للسهولة وهى تسير خارج البطارية من الطرف E داخل الوصلة إلى الطرف B ثم المقاومة R1 إلى البطارية
كم قيمته ؟ قانون أوم هو الحكم أى بفرض الجهد على الوصلة 0.7 فولت كما سيق القول سيكون
6 – 0.7 = 5.3 فولت
5.3 / 10ك = 0.53 مللى أمبير 
هل حقا يدخل الطرف E تيار قدرة 0.53 مللى ويخرج من الطرف B نفس التيار 0.53 مللى أمبير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولماذا قلنا هذا الطرف C وذاك E وماذا لو قلبنا الوضع؟؟؟؟
المنطقة الوسطى حسب الرسم هى من النوع P أى أن هناك العديد من الفجوات المتوافرة والجاهزة للاتحاد مع الإلكترونات القادمة من الطرف E – لذلك فهناك احتمالان فقط لا ثالث لهما
الجزء الأوسط يكون سميكا فيسمح لكل الإلكترونات بالاتحاد وعندها يتساوى تيار E ، B ولا يمر أى تيار إلى C 
أما إن كان عرض الجزء الأوسط رقيقا جدا – فلن يكون هناك متسع لاتحاد كل الإلكترونات مع الفجوات لتخرج من B بل العديد أو الأغلب حسب رقة هذا الجزء سيعبر المنطقة باندفاعه ويستقر فى المنطقة C ومنها يجمع إلى البطارية 12 فولت خلال R2
وهنا سنجد أن تيار E قد ازداد بنسبة كبيرة هى نسبة هذه الإلكترونات التى استطاعت العبور دون الاتحاد ولكنه يأتى من البطارية الأخرى 12 فولت ونظرا لكونه ناتج من البطارية 6 فولت أساسا و نتيجة لرقة الجزء الأوسط سنجد أنه ثابت القيمة لا يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت أو المقاومة R2
لتحسين هذا الأداء نجعل الباعث E صغيرا حجما و الطرف B يحيط به أما المجمع C أكبرهم ويكون الأسلوب المتبع مع الدوائر المتكاملة افضل كما بالرسم




الجزء الخارجى المسمى Substrate أو الأساس لا يلزم فى الترانزستورات المنفردة ولكنه يعزل الوحدات عن بعضها فى الدوائر المتكاملة 
مما سبق نرى أن المسألة تعتمد على أبعاد المنطقة الوسطى ونسبة الشوائب التى يحتويها وجدير بالذكر أن البعض يمثل الترانزيستور بثنائيين كما بالرسم




وعندها لا يكون هناك مبرر لكى يترك التيار المسار السهل فى الطرف B ويسير للطرف C

بقى أن نذكر أن نسبة التيار المار فى المجمع للتيار المار فى القاعدة B تسمى معامل تكبير التيار ويرمز لها Hfe
أو بيتا ونسبت تيار المجمع إلى الباعث تسمى ألفا
حسب تكوين النسب السابقة قد تتراوح بيتا من 4 على 800 أو أكثر للترانزيستور المنفرد ولكن بين نفس الرقم تكون نسبة الاختلاف تصل من 20-إلى 30% وهو رقم كبير لذلك عند طلب الدقة والتماثل يجب اختيار الوحدات المتقاربة بالقياس - أو افضل من ذلك اللجوء للدوائر المتكاملة حيث تصل الدقة إلى 1%
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنعرف دوائر التكبير


----------



## A7MAD_AMIN (2 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DBAAS (5 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير شرح ممتاز ومميز ورائع ونادر القبيل بين المنتديات نسال الله لك التوفيق في حياتك 
وننعم بعطائك الزاخر وكرمك المميز وفقك الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2007)

اشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقة فهى فخر لى وخير تشجيع للمواصلة


----------



## azizfa (6 مارس 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## aalaa (6 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخي ماجد..
ومشكور على الرابط فلقد افادني كثيرا
ولك الشكر مره اخرى:63: :63:


----------



## وليد1314 (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك أخى العزيز على مجهودك القيم ولكن هذه أساسيات الكهرباء وليس بها أى فكرة عن تصميم الدوائر.
أخوك وليد أتمنى أن نكون على أتصال


----------



## الفيفي111 (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع​ 
ولكني أبحث عن مبادئ تنفيذ تصاميم اللوحات الألكترونيه0000000000ولك جزيل الشكر0

 أرجو التكرم بالرد


----------



## a.z (8 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2007)

وليد1314 قال:


> شكرا لك أخى العزيز على مجهودك القيم ولكن هذه أساسيات الكهرباء وليس بها أى فكرة عن تصميم الدوائر.
> أخوك وليد أتمنى أن نكون على أتصال


التصميم مبنى على الأساسيات وفى الموحدات عند اكتمال الأساسيات وضعت صفحة كاملة تستطيع حساب التيار فى كل موحد مثلا لو تريد تيار مستمر لموتور 100 امبير هل تستخدم 3 فاز ام فاز واحد و كم امبير يمر فى كل موحد الخ
الآن اكملت اساسيات الترانزيستور وذكرت ان المرة القادمة سندرس التكبير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2007)

الفيفي111 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> ولكني أبحث عن مبادئ تنفيذ تصاميم اللوحات الألكترونيه0000000000ولك جزيل الشكر0
> أرجو التكرم بالرد


اخى هذا موضوع آخر كبير وارجو ان اتمكن من تقديم سلسلة اخرى عنه


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2007)

الآن سنبدأ فى تفاصيل الدوائر 
للترانزيستور ثلاث أطراف ولكل من الدخول والخروج طرفان فقط ، إذن لابد من أن يكون أحد أطراف الترانزيستور مشتركا بين الدخول والخروج ولذلك سيكون لدينا ثلاث دوائر فقط
قبل أن تعترض فلنتفق على مبدأ بسيط وهو أن النوعان PNP, NPN فى الواقع نوع واحد فقط أحدهما يحتاج أن يوصل بالبطارية عكس الآخر – فيما عدا ذلك لننسى الاختلافات ونوحد المبدأ والدوائر.
يمكن أن نأخذ الباعث مشترك فيكون لدين باعث مشترك CE وبالمثل يمكن أن نأخذ القاعدة مشتركة فيكون لدينا قاعدة مشتركة
لو نظرنا فى الرسم التالى سنلاحظ مدى التطابق بين الدائرتين – فالدخول بين القاعدة والباعث BE والخرج من المجمع C أما الخلاف فقط أن الخرج إما منسوبا للباعث E أو القاعدة B وهذا يجعل الفارق طفيفا جدا ولكن هام جدا – وسنتناوله بالتفصيل إن شاء الله بعد دراسة موضوع التغذية العكسية




الآن لنحسب مقدار الكسب Gain المتوقع من هذه الدائرة..
أولا كيف تقوم بالتكبير؟ ببساطة المصدر الذى يولد الإشارة ein سيسبب مرور تيار صغير فى دائرة القاعدة ونظرا لأن تيار المجمع = Hfe من المرات وهى مثلا = 100 إذن تيار المجمع مائه مرة من تيار القاعدة وبمروره فى R2 سيعطى خرجا مكبرا
كيف ؟ الأرقام خير برهان 
الإشارة ein ستسبب مرور تيار حسب قانون أوم ولكن أين المقاومة هنا؟؟؟؟
لو تذكرنا فى المواضيع السابقة أن قلنا أن الثنائى له مقاومة تتناسب مع قيمة التيار المار به = 0.025 ÷ التيار
هذا الثنائى الآن هو المكون من القاعدة- الباعث BE - ألم نقل أن تلك المقاومة هامة؟؟ 
فقط سنضيف إليه تعديلا صغيرا للمقدار الثابت للتعويض عن تأثير وصلة ثنائى المجمع- قاعدة فبدلا من 0.025 ستكون 0.032 و سنسميها Rbe
قبل أن يختلط الأمر علينا يجب أن نعطى كل ذى حق حقه فهناك تيار مستمر ناتج من البطارية والمقاومة R1 ولمن يريد الدقة نطرح منه 0.6 فولت لثنائى الوصلة BE فيكون = 6- 0.6 مقسوما على 12ك = 0.45 مللى أمبير
وهناك تيار متردد ناتج من المنبع ein سيسبب مرور تيار فقط خلال الوصلة BE لأن مقاومتها أصغر كثيرا من المقاومة R1
هل تريد أن نحسبه ؟ - حسنا - مقاومة القاعدة باعث = 0.034 ÷ 0.00467= 71.11 أوم
لنكتب الآن المعادلة لنرى كيف تسير الأمور
الكسب = الخرج ÷ الدخل Gain=Eo/Ein
الخرج = تيار المجمع × مقاومة الخرج Eo=Ic*R2
الدخول = تيار الباعث فى مقاومة الوصلة Ein=Ie * Rbe
بما أن تيار الباعث تقريبا يساوى تيار المجمع Ic ~= IE
إذن بالقسمة
الكسب Gain = Eo/Ein = Ic*R2 ÷ Ie * Rbe و نشطب المتساوى Ic ~= IE نحصل على
الكسب Gain = R2 ÷ Rbe 
مفاجئة ؟ أين صفات الترانزيستور – أين Hfe أين – 
هل الكسب يساوى فقط نسبة مقاومتين؟ ولا علاقة له بالترانزيستور؟؟ على استحياء – نعم بنسبة خطأ لا تتجاوز 20% ولكن هل تكون دقة تصنيع الترانزيستور افضل من 20% - بالطبع لا
الآن قد تقبلها منى ولكن تعترض أن المقاومة Rbe ليست محسوسة أى لا أجدها بالدائرة لأحسب – أريد بمجرد النظر أن اقدر مدى الكسب لهذه الدائرة !!
حسنا معك حق – لنستبدل Rbe بقيمتها = 0.032 ÷ Ie
الكسب Gain = R2 ÷ Rbe = 30 * R2 * Ie
Ie يسهل حسابه لأنه = قيمة البطارية BT1 مقسوما على المقاومة R1
ستعترض لأن الدوائر العملية تحتوى مصدر واحد والدوائر تحتوى بطاريتين ! 
لو جعلناهما بنفس القيمة يمكن استخدام واحدة فقط ويسهل علينا هذا تصميم الدائرة وهو موضوع المرة القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مارس 2007)

الآن باستخدام المعادلة السابقة سنبدأ بتصميم الدوائر – ولنبدأ بدائرة الترانزيستور فى اكثر الصور شيوعا وهى الباعث المشترك أو CE 
هل المكثف الأول C1 هو حيث يجب أن نبدأ؟
نريد أن نعمل دائرة ذات تكبير قيمته 45 مرة
يمكننا أن نختار تقريبا أى ترانزيستور مثل BC546,BC337,BC338,BC339 وآلاف غيرها – مسألة محيرة
من المعادلة نقول 45=30*Ie *R4





هنا وجب علينا أن نختار التيار ثم نحسب المقاومة أو نختار المقاومة ونحسب التيار ونغير اختيار الترانزيستور ونقضى نصف يوم فى هذه الحيرة حتى نصل للقيمة المطلوبة
لنحسم أمورنا يجب أن نأخذ فى اعتبارنا قيمة الجهد بعد التكبير بمعنى
هل سنكبر 45 مرة فيصبح جهد الدخول الذى قيمته 1 مللى فولت قيمته 45 مللى فولت
أم سنكبر 45 مرة فيصبح جهد الدخول الذى قيمته 200 مللى فولت قيمته 9 فولت
سنكبر 45 مرة فيصبح جهد الدخول الذى قيمته 1 فولت 45 فولت
وهذا يقودنا للاختيار الصحيح – نبدأ من الحمل المطلوب تغذيته أى Rld وهى المرسومة داخل مربع لنتذكر أنها ليست فى الواقع مقاومة ولكن قد تكون أى جهاز أو أداة نريد أن نغذيها بهذا الخرج – سماعة أو موتور أو ما تريد
فليكن هنا حملا قيمته 40 أوم ويجب أن يكون التيار 50 مللى أمبير
من قانون أوم 40*50=2000مللى فولت أى 2 فولت – هذه القيم بوحدات ج م ت (RMS) ويجب أن نعرف القيم القصوى بضربها فى 1.414 أى جذر 2 فتصبح 2.8 فولت موجب ثم سالب أى ستكون تقريبا 5.7 فولت
إذن بطارية 6 فولت لن تكون مناسبة ويجب أن نبدأ من 9 فولت
التيار 50 مللى إذن يجب أن يكون التيار الساكن (بدون إشارة) أعلى من ذلك حتى يمكنه أن يزيد 50 مللى ثم يعود ثم ينقص 50 مللى ثم يعود وتتكرر هذه الذبذبات دون أن يتعدى المدى الممكن له أن يعمل فيه – فلا يوجد ترانزيستور منتظم الأداء على كل المدى ويجب تجنب الطرفين العلوى والسفلى
لذا يجب أن نختار ترانزيستور يتحمل 200 مللى أمبير على الأقل ويفضل ألا يزيد عن خمسة أضعاف هذه القيمة حتى لا يكون إهدارا بلا طائل – هذا يحد خياراتنا إلى BC338,BC337 والواقع هما واحد فقط الأول يتحمل حتى 60 فولت بينما الثانى حتى 40 فولت فقط – ولا فرق فى الاختيار بينهما و يتحمل تيار حتى 800مللى أمبير
أول شئ سنقابله هو C3 وهو الذى يمنع مركبة التيار المستمر والجهد المستمر من المرور و يبقى المتردد فقط 
كيف نحسبه؟
هناك قاعدة تقول أن المدى الترددى الذى يكبره الترانزيستور يقاس بالنقط التى تقل فيها طاقة الخرج للنصف
(اتفاق على الصيغة)





بما أن الطاقة تتناسب مع مربع الجهد إذن الطاقة تنقص للنصف عند نزول الخرج لقيمة جذر هذا النصف=0.707
ماذا يسبب هذا النقصان؟ هو ازدياد إعاقة المكثف بنقصان التردد وبالتالى سيحرم Rld بالتدريج من جهد الخرج
وهذا ما سيحدد التردد الأقل والمسمى Fl (Low Frequency)
إعاقة المكثف معروفة = 1 ÷ 2*ط*ت*س
ولتساوى قيمة مقاومة الحمل إذن نجد
التردد الأدنى = 1 ÷ (2*ط* Rld* C3 )
هذا يحسب لنا أقل قيمة للمكثف ويمكن أن نزيد عنها حتى الضعف أو ثلاثة أضعاف ولكن لا داعى للإسراف بدعوى الزيادة أفضل فلو تذكرنا ما قلناه سابقا عن المكثفات فكلما زادت قيمته اصبح إعاقة للترددات العالية لكونه شريط ملفوف كالملف – فضلا عن ارتفاع السعر فالاقتصاد من سمات التصميم الجيد
فلو كان أقل تردد مطلوب عبوره هو 20ذ/ث إذن
20=1÷(2*3.14*40* C3) هنا المكثف بالفاراد ونضرب فى مليون للقياس بالميكرو
C3= 199 ميكرو فاراد – إذن أقرب قيمة ستكون 200 ميكروفاراد
الفولت يكفى جهد البطارية أو أقرب أعلى قيمة سنختار 16فولت
الآن نحسب R4
الخطأ الذى يقع فيه الكثير هو اعتبار أن R4 جزء مستقل والحقيقة أن كل مكون يمر فيه جزء من التيار يدخل فى الحساب من هنا سنجد أن تيار المجمع ينقسم بين R4 و Rld لذا فهما على التوازى وكلاهما تؤثر فى معادلة الكسب وقيمة R4 و Rld سنسميها Requ أى المقاومة المكافئة وتحسب بالطريقة التقليدية لمقاومتين على التوازى 
إذن الكسب 45=30*Ie * Requ
حتى نجعل كل الخرج يذهب للحمل ولا تأخذ من شيئا نجعلها 10 أضعاف أو أكبر أى نختار
R4 =10* Rld =400 أوم – حسنا لا توجد مقاومة 400 أوم فنختار 420أوم 
إذن الكسب 45=30*Ie * 40
Ie=45÷1200= 0.0375 أمبير أى 37.5 مللى أمبير وهو لحسن الحظ أقل من القيمة التى سبق افتراضها (50مللى) 
من هنا سنجد أن مراجعة القيم المستمرة ذات جدوى فنجد بدون إشارة
جهد المجمع C = جهد البطارية – الجهد على المقاومة R4 - لاحظ هنا تيار مستمر فقط
جهد المجمع C =9- 0.0375×420=9- 15.75 وهذا لا يصلح وأمامنا حلين
إما نستخدم بطارية 18 فولت على الأقل لتكون أكبر من 15.75 أو نقلل قيمة المقاومة R4 – لذلك نقلل المقاومة إلى 220أوم
جهد المجمع C =9- 0.0375×220=9- 8.25 
والبطارية إلى 12 فولت حتى تكون افضل قليلا لأن القيمة 9 فولت قريبة من 8.25
نكتفى بهذه الجرعة الآن وسنكمل باقى المكونات المرة القادمة


----------



## hossain mohamed (24 مارس 2007)

أخى مهندس / مـــاجد
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

خيركـــــم من تعلــــم العلم وعلمـــــه

صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## أحمد كبها (27 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2007)

الآن بعد أن حددنا مقاومة المجمع وتياره علينا أن نضبط جهد وتيار القاعدة لتناسب ذلك
نعلم أن معامل التكبير لهذا الترانزيستور "بيتا" =100 ويمكننا أن نقسم تيار المجمع على 100 لنحصل على تيار القاعدة حسب الدائرة اليسرى

37.5 مللى ÷ 100 = 0.375 مللى
و بما أن جهد القاعدة – باعث VBE = 0.6 فولت
إذن المقاومة من قانون أوم =الجهد ÷ التيار = (12-0.6) ÷ 0.375 كيلو أوم
R1= 11.4 ÷ 0.375 = 30.4 كيلو أوم ويمكننا استخدام 30ك
إلا أن القيمة 100 تتغير من ترانزيستور لآخر بنسبة تفاوت 20% فضلا عن أن الحرارة تؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا على أداء الترانزيستور وعلى قيمة جهد القاعدة الذى دوما افترضناه 0.6فولت بلا نقاش – لديك أدنى شك؟ - إذن
احضر أى ثنائى لديك و أفضل استخدام 1N4148 الزجاجى الصغير لسهولة تسخينه
وصل طرفية بآفو رقمى باستخدام زوج من وصلات فم التمساح لتستمر القراءة فترة التجربة – سجل القراءة 
الآن قرب لهب ولاعة أو أى مصدر حرارى لا يصدر عنه كربون مثل الثقاب – راقب القراءة
مجرد اقتراب اللهب ستهبط القراءة حتى 0.1 فولت وأقل – ابعد اللهب ستعود القراءة تدريجيا لسابق قيمتها
لذلك من الأفضل أن نثبت نقطة القاعدة عند قيمة ثابتة لا تتأثر بتيار القاعدة كما بالرسم الأيمن
لكى لا يتأثر جهد القاعدة يجب أن يكون التيار المار فى المقاومتين R1,R2 اكبر بكثير من تيار القاعدة فيكون وجودة من عدمه ليس ذو تأثير – يكفى عشرة أضعاف أى 3.75 مللى أمبير فيكون مجموعها = 12 فولت ÷ 3.75 مللى = 3.2كيلو أوم
الآن لدينا مشكلة كيف نحقق الاستقرار عند زيادة التيار نتيجة اختلال الأداء خصوصا مع ارتفاع الحرارة؟ – كم سيكون جهد القاعدة وكيف يمكن أن يكون اكبر من 0.6فولت؟
لو وضعنا المقاومة R3 فإن تيار المجمع سيمر فيها أيضا رافعا جهد الباعث لما يساوى Ic*R3 فإن زاد التيار لأى سبب ستزداد هذه القيمة و تقلل من الفارق بينها وبين القاعدة والمفروض أن يكون 0.6 وهذا بالتالى يسبب انخفاض توصيل الترانزيستور ويقلل من تيار المجمع Ic – حققنا إذن الاستقرار
لنبدأ بالحساب إذن
نبدأ بالنسبة التى نريد ولتكن مثلا 10% من الجهد أو أقل 
إذن 1.2 فولت تبدو جيدة
1.2=37.5 مللى أمبير * R3
R3=32 ونستخدم 33أوم لعدم وجود 32

ولكن هذا يسبب لنا مشكله أخرى وهى أننا سنفقد جزء من الخرج على هذه المقاومة أيضا لنفس المفهوم ونفس التحليل الخاص بالاستقرار - وإن شئت الدقة فى التعبير العلمى سنفقد جزء من التكبير الكلى وهو ما سنعرفه لاحقا باسم التغذية العكسية أو الرجعية أو المرتدة – ما الحل إذن ؟
لحسن الحظ أن الاستقرار مطلوب للتيار المستمر والجهد المستمر والتكبير مطلوب للجهد المتردد
إذن لو وضعنا مكثف حول هذه المقاومة لتصبح إعاقته للجهد المتردد مهملة سنحل المشكلة ولذا نستخدم نفس العلاقة السابقة فى حساب C3 
إعاقة المكثف معروفة = R3 ÷ 10 = 1 ÷ 2*ط*ت*س
فلو كان أقل تردد مطلوب عبوره هو 20ذ/ث إذن
3.3=1÷ (2*3.14*20* C3 )
C3 =1÷ ( 2*3.14*20*3.3) = 1÷ 414.48= 0.00241فاراد
C3 = 2400 ميكرو فاراد نستخدم القيمة 2200 ميكرو أو 3300 ميكرو
الآن نحسب كل من R2 ، R1
نعلم أن جهد المجمع قد افترضناه 1.2 فولت والقاعدة تزيد عنه 0.6 أى 1.8 فولت والتيار المار فى R2=03.75 مللى أمبير
إذن R2= 1.8 ÷ 3.75 مللى أمبير= 0.48 كيلو أوم أى 480 أوم ونستخدم 470 أوم لعدم وجود 480
و سبق أن قلنا أن مجموعها = 3.2 كيلو
إذن R1= 3.2 – 0.47 = 2.73كيلو أوم ونستخدم بالطبع 2.7 كيلو أوم
بقى أن نحسب قيمة C1 ونحدد اتجاهه أيضا ولذلك سيحتاج أن نتحدث قليلا عنه لذلك سيكون موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله

حقا تصميم دائرة ترانزيستور واحد تحتاج لبعض الجهد ولكن استخدام الدوائر المتكاملة أسهل كثيرا
لماذا إذن نجهد أنفسنا هنا؟
أولا : الترانزيستور أنسب للقدرات العالية
ثانيا : نحتاج لفهمه كى نتجنب الأخطاء التى نقع فيها عند التصميم بالدوائر المتكاملة فلو لم نعلم مما تتركب وكيف تعمل سنقع فى أخطاء ولا نعلم كيف نجعلها تؤدى ما نريد


----------



## انور الباشاء (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## وليد1314 (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك 
أخوك وليد


----------



## عبدالله حا ج حسين (8 أبريل 2007)

با رك الله فيك أنه مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد أبوالوفا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2007)

الآن نحسب قيمة C1 وهو ليس بجديد – نفس المعادلة ونفس القيم
فلو كان أقل تردد مطلوب عبوره هو 20ذ/ث إذن من نفس العلاقة التى حسبنا بها قيمة C3 نحسب C1 أيضا
التردد الأدنى = 1 ÷ [ 2 * ط * C1 * المقاومة ]
20 = 1 ÷ [ 2 * 3.14 * C1 * المقاومة ]
C1 = 1 ÷ [ 2 * 3.14 * 20 * المقاومة ] هل رأيت المشكلة؟
كم تساوى المقاومة ؟ هل هى R1 فقط ؟ أم على التوازى مع R2 أيضا ؟
كثيرا ما يفضل معامل استقرار اكبر مما تخيرنا ويجعل R2 مقاربة لقيمة R1 وتكون عدة كيلو أوم خاصة عندما تكون الإشارة صغيرة والتيارات قليلة ! طبعا تقول القيمة المكافئة للمقاومتين معا
أصبت ولكن نسينا هنا أمرا هاما
هل تذكر مقاومة الثنائى والتى تساوى = 0.025 ÷ التيار ألم نقل أنها هامة؟؟
إذن مقاومة الدخول للقاعدة = 0.025 ÷ تيار القاعدة = 0.025 ÷ 0.375 مللى أمبير = 0.025 ÷ 0.000375= 66.67 أوم
ولنأخذ هذه القيمة أيضا فى الحسبان
أى 66.67 // 470 // 2700 أوم = 57.12 أوم
الآن نستطيع حساب المكثف
C1 = 1 ÷ [ 2 * 3.14 * 20 * 57.12 ] فاراد 
C1 = 1 ÷ [7174.272 ] = 139.38 ميكروفاراد نستخدم 150 ميكرو

قبل أن نترك هذا المكان يجدر أن نذكر بعض الحقائق التى يمكن استخلاصها
1 – المقاومة فى دخول الدائرة صغيرة وحسبناها 57 أوم
2 – كلما قل التيار المطلوب للحمل و الجهد اللازم قلت التيارات فى كل من المجمع وبالتالى القاعدة مما يمكن من الحصول على مقاومة دخول عالية لذلك لو احتاجنا مرحلة تكبير قبل التى شرحناها ستكون افضل حالا من هذه لأن الخرج المطلوب منها سيغذى دخل هذه وهو بالتأكيد أقل نتيجة التكبير
3 – مهما ظننا أن معاملات التكبير عالية أو الترانزيستور ذو خواص خارقة – فإن انخفاض مقاومات الدخول والخروج سيجعل التكبير محدودا و سيكون من الصعب الحصول على كسب أعلى من 60 - إلى 100 مرة للمرحلة و هذا ما جعل ترانزستورات FET لها دور مميز فى بعض التطبيقات – للحصول على تكبير أعلى فتعدد المراحل أفضل من زيادة تكبير مرحلة واحدة
4 - لحساب المراحل المتعددة نبدأ كما بدأنا و نأخذ المسألة من الآخر رجوعا للأول
الآن هل المكثف C1 فى وضعه الصحيح أم لا ؟ سؤال يستحق التأمل
لو أن هذه الدائرة ستوصل بخرج دائرة أخرى – إذن نتوقع أن خرج الدائرة الأخرى لها جهد مستمر يساوى كما بالرسم VC لذا وجب أن نسأل أنفسنا – لقد حسبنا جهد القاعدة بقيمة 1.8 فولت هل VC أعلى من ذلك ؟ 
إن كان صحيحا إذن بدون إشارة ستصبح قطبية المكثف C1 صحيحة كما بالرسم وإلا وجب عكسه
أما إن كان سيوصل بمصدر إشارة كما بالرسم التالى

وجب عكسه

أكثرنا الكلام عن مقاومة الدخول وقلنا 57 أوم هل هناك أهمية لذلك؟؟
ذكرنا كيف كل مرحلة تؤثر على سابقتها وتقلل من قيمة الكسب و يعالج ببساطة بإضافة مرحلة أخرى ولكن – ماذا لو كانت هذه أول مرحلة و ستكبر مباشرة من مصدر وليكن ميكروفون مثلا
ستكون التيارات والجهود صغيرة و تمكن من مقاومة دخول أكبر – أصبت ولكن لن تتعدى 1000 أوم أى 1 ك !
ما المشكلة إذن !!
لو رجعنا لمواصفات الميكروفونات المعتادة سنجد أن مقاومتها الداخلية [ المحسوبة للجهود المترددة وربما لا تقاس بالآفو ] سنجد أنها تتراوح ما بين 10ك و 50 ك حسب الطراز وستزداد المشكلة لو أردنا التعامل مع مصدر تردد فوق سمعى التراسونيك حيث ربما تصل إلى 100ك

و بالنظر للدائرة المكافئة ستجد أن الجهد المتولد من المصدر سيقسم بنسبة قد تصل إلى جزء من مائة قبل التكبير
لا تقترح إضافة مراحل أخرى فهناك قاعدة للتصميم الجيد أن تؤدى الغرض بأقل عدد ممكن من الأجزاء – فضلا عن قاعدة ثانية أن تتجنب الضوضاء
ضوضاء ؟ !!!! 
نعم – الإلكترونات تسير فى الموصلات تحت جاذبية المجال الكهربى للمصدر فتزداد سرعتها تدريجيا من ذرة لأخرى لحد تصطدم عنده بدلا من الانتقال السلس من ذرة لأخرى فتعود سرعتها للصفر ثم تكرر ذلك – ومع مليارات الإلكترونات المارة تجد مليارات المسارات الغير متماثلة مسببة تولد ترددات لا نهائية تسمى ترددات ضوضاء الاصطدام Shot Noise وهى تتناسب طرديا مع درجة الحرارة و مقاومة العـنصر وهى فى كل ما يمر فيه تيار
القاعدة العامة ابقى دائما إشارتك فوق مستوى الضوضاء فلو امتزجت بما تقوم بتكبيره استحال الخلاص منه – الوقاية وليس العلاج.
أجل - أجل اعلم ما تقول – الدليل العملى على ذلك احضر جهاز الكاسيت أو راديو أو دى فى دى و قم بتشغيله بدون موسيقى أو اسطوانة بداخلة و يفضل على البطارية لتجنب زن الكهرباء ثم ارفع الصوت لأعلى وضع أو إن كان لديك تليفزيون قديم اختر محطة خالية بدون إرسال ستسمع صوت شششش كرمال تسقط على ورقة – هذه هى الضوضاء المعنية
العلاج – استخدم مرحلة مجمع مشترك CC أو لتكن أول مرحلة ترانزيستور FET 
مرحلة مجمع مشترك CC هى موضوعنا المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

بااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك
اليكم كمان رابط يأخذك الى مناهج فلسطين المهنيه و ستجد الكثير الكثير هناك

http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/grade11_VandT.htm#a1


----------



## الباقري (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لجهودك استاذ (maged Abbas) ارجو ارسال دوائر القدح لل (SCR) مع التقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

اخى
ستجد طلبك فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=8333&d=1157797979


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أبريل 2007)

المرة السابقة وجدنا أن إعاقة الدخول المنخفضة تسبب فقدان نسبة من الإشارة بدأ من جزء من عشرة إلى جزء من مائة ألف فى حالة استخدام كاشف الأشعة تحت الحمراء فى أجهزة التحكم عن بعد و يستحيل استخدامها فى تطبيقات مثل أجهزة اللمس وقياس الرطوبة فى الجو – الحل هو استخدم مرحلة مجمع مشترك CC
الدائرة كما نعلمها كلنا كالآتى






طبيعى أن نستنتج أن الكسب لا يمكن أن يساوى الواحد الصحيح ولا بد من أن يكون أقل من الواحد الصحيح
لماذا ؟
من الأفضل أن نبدأ فى تنمية ما يسمى الحس الهندسى وهو من النظر للموقف نبنى فكرة توضح لنا الطريق الصحيح
كيف ?
إشارة الدخول موجودة على R2 وهو لا يوحى بشىء ، وأيضا على القاعدة – باعث مع R3 على التوالى 
لكن R3 هى الخرج أيضا – والعنصر المؤثر هو القاعدة – باعث 
إذن يجب أن يكون الخرج أقل من الدخل حتى يبقى شئ لوصلة القاعدة باعث تعمل به
ولكن من حسن الحظ أن الكسب هنا يقترب من الواحد الصحيح حتى أننا لا نخسر كثيرا فى مقابل هذه الزيادة الكبيرة فى إعاقة الدخول 
كما سبق أن قلنا عن الضوضاء سنقلل التيار لأكبر حد وهذا سيضرب عصفورين أولهما الضوضاء والثانى أن انخفاض التيار تعنى ازدياد المقاومة – و لحسن الحظ أن هذه الدائرة توضع قبل كل مراحل التكبير و هذا يعنى أن الإشارة صغيرة جدا ولا تحتاج لكثير من القدرة
من هنا نختار ترانزيستور مثل BC546 أو أى رقم يكون تيار المجمع له أقل من ذلك وهناك بعض الأرقام تميز فى كتاب بدائل الترانزيستور بالأحرف LN وهى تعنى Low Noise أى ضوضاء قليلة وهى أرقام مصممة خصيصا للتطبيقات المسماة المكبرات الابتدائية أو Pre Amplifiers تراعى فيها قلة الضوضاء المتولدة عموما
نختار تيار قليل مثل مللى أمبير واحد إلا إذا كانت هناك حاجة فعلية لتيار أكبر من ذلك بسبب المراحل التالية و أقل من الواحد أفضل
بما أن الخرج سيغذى مرحلة تالية إذن يكفى أن يكون جهد الباعث اكبر من قيمة الإشارة بقليل و 2 فولت مثلا تكفى إن كانت الإشارة فى حدود 10 مللى فولت - أعلم أنك ستقول – فى مشاركة سابقة قلت لنبتعد عن القيم المجاورة للصفر و جهد التغذية
نعم عندما كانت الإشارة ستتأرجح معظم المسافة بينهما أما إن كان تأرجحها لا يكاد يلاحظ - فلن يكون لعدم الخطية Non Linearity تأثير محسوس
أما إن كانت الإشارة كبيرة نوعا ما فالأفضل مراعاة تلك القاعدة وهذا ما سنفترضه الآن لأنه أسوأ الأوضاع أى أقل قيم للمقاومات 
سنبدأ بالمكثف كما سبق وهنا سنأخذ مقاومة دخول أول مكبر ونظرا لصغر الإشارة نتوقع أن يقل التيار و ازدياد مقاومة الدخول إلى 1000أوم ومن المعادلة السابقة سنجد المكثف = 159.23 ونستخدم 160 ميكرو
سيكون إذن جهد الباعث نصف جهد التغذية أى 12 ÷ 2 = 6 فولت
التيار الذى اخترناه هو 1مللى إذن مقاومة الباعث تساوى 6 ÷ 1 = 6 كيلو أوم ونستخدم 6.2 كيلو وعليه يصبح جهد القاعدة أعلى بالقيمة 0.6فولت أى 6.8فولت
بما أن معامل التكبير 100 إذن سيكون تيار القاعدة هو 1 ÷ 100 أى 10 ميكرو أمبير
ونختار عشرة أضعاف هذه القيمة لتكون 0.1 مللى أمبير
إذن R1,R2 معا تساوى 12 ÷ 100 = 120 كيلو أوم قارن هذا بالقيمة السابقة 3.2كيلو أوم
لحساب مقاومة الدخول سنقول كما قلنا سابقا 0.025 ÷ 0.00001 وهو بالتأكيد أعلى لكن لن يأخذ ذلك تأثير المقاومة R3 فى الحسبان ونظرا لكونها فى دائرة الباعث سننظر من هناك فنجد أن المقاومة ستكون باحتساب تيار الباعث
0.025 ÷ 0.001 = 25 أوم و تضاف للمقاومة R3 لتصبح 6225 أوم أظن ربما يضحك البعض فهى 6200 على أى حال لكن نأخذ الخطوات لربما فى بعض التطبيقات أو الحالات تكون متقاربة
بما أن التيار فى دائرة الباعث يساوى معامل التكبير × تيار القاعدة = إذن المقاومة تقسم بنفس النسبة
أى أن مقاومة القاعدة = مقاومة الباعث × 100 أى
[مقاومة القاعدة + مقاومة الباعث ] × معامل التكبير أى = 6225 × 100 = 620 كيلو أوم وهو رقم كبير
أما الكسب فيمكن الملاحظة أن الفاقد هو ما يظهر على مقاومة الباعث المساوية 25 أوم نسبة إلى المقاومة الكلية وهى 6225 = 6200÷ 6225 = 0.9956 أى لا فرق كبير 
لاحظ أن هذه الطريقة مناسبة أيضا للأحمال الكبيرة باستخدام ترانزستورات قدرة عالية 
بعد دراسة التغذية العكسية سنغير وضع مقاومة ونصل لمقاومة دخول أعلى بكثير من 600كيلو وبدون استخدام FET
بقى أن نحسب كل من R1,R2 وهى من قانون أوم كما سبق فى المثال السابق
لاحظ أيضا أن المقاومة المحسوبة على التوازى مع R1,R2 وعلى ذلك تنقص للثلث ولكن مازالت كبيرة قرابة 300كيلو مما يجعل المكثف C1 نصف ميكرو فقط و بهذا تخلصنا من النوع الكيماوى و هو الآن بدون قطبية

دائما نتكلم عن التردد المنخفض ونحسب المكثف المطلوب – المنحنى الموضح للترددات كانت به نقطتان التردد الأدنى والتردد الأعلى والذى لم نذكره حتى الآن !!!
لم ننساه - و لكن فقط أجلنا الحديث عنه قليلا وهو موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أبريل 2007)

الترانزيستور له ثلاث أطراف و من المعروف أن أى موصلين وبينهما عازل يكونان مكثف وعلى هذا فهناك ثلاثة مكثفات أحدهما بين القاعدة والباعث والآخر بين القاعدة والمجمع والثالث بين الباعث والمجمع كما بالرسم
أيهما أخطر ؟ حسنا – لا أستطيع القول ، قل لى ما هى دائرتك أقل لك الإجابة ولكن بصورة عامة هى السعة التى تظهر فى خرج الدائرة فهى تقتل الترددات العالية عن طريق تسريبها للأرض 
مهلا – احترس من المفاجآت فبعضها اخطر بظهوره اكبر من قيمته ولهذا سندرس الدوائر الثلاث فقط بعد أن نضع قاعدة صغيرة وقانون صغير ونعرف ما نريد
لو نظرنا للدائرة التالية سنجد أن المكبر (حصيلة دائرة الترانزيستور سواء كانت أى نوع) يمكن تمثيلها بمولد إشارة مساوى لقيمة الخرج المتوقع وله مقاومة داخلية مساوية لمقاومة الخرج للدائرة وهى مجموع المقاومات على التوازى بما فيها مقاومة الترانزيستور أيضا وهى عادة صغيرة نوعا ما – وتوجد ما بين نقطة الخرج و نقطة دخول المرحلة التالية السعة المسماة Cout 

وهى فى الواقع حصيلة 3 مكثفات مختلفة أولها سعة دخول المرحلة التالية و الثانية السعة الشاردة وهى سعة الأسلاك التى تربط المرحلتين والثالثة هى سعة الخرج للمرحلة تحت الدراسة والتى نحسب لها أقصى تردد يمكن تكبيره
الأولى تعطى من خواص الترانزيستور المستخدم فى المرحلة التالية وهى بين طرف دخوله والأرضى فمثلا إن كانت المرحلة التالية باعث مشترك تكون السعة المقصودة بين القاعدة (دخول) والباعث و المسماة Cbe وهى حوالى 10 بيكو فاراد أو اكثر قليلا
الثانية إن احسن تصميم البردة يمكن افتراضها حوالى 50 بيكو فاراد
والثالثة هى سعة خرج المرحلة المعنية 
بتطبيق نفس قاعدة نصف الطاقة التى طبقناها لحساب التردد المنخفض سنستخدم نفس المعادلة باستبدال القيم المناسبة
أى أن التردد 1 ÷ [ 2 * ط * المقاومة * السعة ] والمقاومة هنا هى مقاومة الخرج والسعة هى Cout
فلو كانت إجمالى السعة 500 بيكو فاراد والمقاومة 1000 أوم يكون
التردد = 1 ÷ [ 2 * 3.14 * 1000 * 0.000000000001]
التردد = 318471.34 أى حوالى 300 كيلو ذ/ث
وضحت الآن المشكلة ! – إن أردنا تردد أعلى سنضطر لتقليل قيمة المقاومة مما يضطرنا لتقليل المقاومة المتصلة بالمجمع وبالتالى تقليل التكبير الكلى للمرحلة وأيضا تقليل السعة يقوم بدور مماثل – ولكن كيف ؟
لماذا قفزنا من 50+10 إلى 500 بيكو فاراد
لو نظرنا لدائرة الباعث المشترك سنجد أن سعة المجمع – باعث لن تزيد كثيرا عن أى من مثيلاتها – لماذا زادت كل هذا ؟
تذكر أن الترانزيستور يعمل بالتيار وليس الجهد أى أن التيار المار إلى القاعدة سيقوم بالتكبير فى المجمع و يظهر مضروبا فى معامل التكبير بيتا لذلك لو نظرنا للسعة التى تربط المجمع بالقاعدة فهى تسبب مرور تيار الإشارة من المجمع للقاعدة وهو معكوس فى الوجه أى سيطرح منه ولن يضيف إليه مما يسبب تقليل التيار الفاعل مسببا تقليل الخرج كما لو أن هذه السعة ظهرت مكبرة بقيمة بيتا من المرات فى خرج المرحلة فلو كانت 5 بيكو فاراد ستكافئ فى الخرج 5 × 100 أى 500 بيكو فاراد ! أمر سيئ أليس كذلك ؟
لحسن الحظ هناك أربع حلول لهذه المشكلة 
الأول استخدام ترانزيستور آخر مناسب للترددات الأعلى حيث تكون قيمة هذه السعة أقل كما تكون قيمة بيتا فيه ثابتة لنطاق ترددى أكبر وأوسع
الثانى وضع ملف صغير يقوم مع هذه السعة بتكوين دائرة رنين ترددها أعلى من 300 كيلو أو القيمة المحسوبة للدائرة المعنية لتوسيع النطاق كما فى حالة مكبر المرئيات الفيديو
الثالث استخدام دوائر رنين فقط إذا كان التردد المطلوب مرتفع و محدود كما فى مكبرات التردد العالى
الرابع استخدام دائرة قاعدة مشتركة حيث تدخل الإشارة من الباعث وتخرج من المجمع – هنا لعبة صغيرة قمنا بها حيث أن معامل تكبير التيار من الباعث للمجمع هو ألفا وهو أقل من الواحد الصحيح مما يجعل سعة الخرج قليلة كما فى مكبرات التردد العالى جدا
وفى مواصفات الترانزيستور توجد القيمة Ft التى تحدد اعلى تردد يصلح لاستخدام الترانزيستور و بعد ذلك تصبح بيتا قليلة ولا يصلح الترانزيستور كمكبر
الآن يمكننا أن نصمم مكبر متعدد المراحل كما قلنا بدأ من الحمل رجوعا للمدخل على عدة مراحل – هل لو احتاج الأمر لثلاث أو أربع مراحل نوصلها كلها لمصدر تغذية واحد مثلا 12 فولت ؟ الحسابات تقول نعم ولكن الواقع يقول لا
لماذا ؟ - الأمر فى غاية البساطة أن مصدر التغذية مهما كان جيد التصميم لن يكون مثاليا وستكون له مقاومة وإن كانت صغيرة جدا كما أن الأمر ليس كما نرى ! أرى أمامى وصلة بين نقطتين أى قصر ولكن التيار يراه خط نقل قدرة له طول أى جزء صغير من ملف وله حث ذاتى وهناك سعة شاردة بين كل نقطة وخط الأرضى و الأمر ليس كما توقعنا
الإشارة فى المرحلة الأخيرة ذات تيار كبير وجهد مناسب للحمل وهو ينتقل من هذه المرحلة لدخول المراحل المتقدمة كما بالرسم مسببا أن تكون المكبر غير مستقر وربما يعمل كمذبذب لذلك يجب وضع مقاومة حوالى 10 أوم ثم مكثف للأرضى كما بالرسم والمسمى R decoupling, C decoupling أى مقاومة ومكثف فك الارتباط

إن كنت تعمل عند ترددات أعلى استخدم مكثفات تانتالوم ثم أضف مكثف ذو سعة صغيرة على التوازى مع المكثف المذكور بقيمة 0.1 ميكرو للأسباب التى ذكرناها سابقا عن أداء المكثفات – وقد تحتاج لملف صغير أيضا للترددات الأعلى إن كنت تعمل عندها ولا بد أنك لاحظت خرزة سوداء صغيرة داخل سلك أو طرف ترانزيستور أو مكون آخر – هذه ليست للحسد ولكنها من خامة الفرايت والتى تضيف حث عالى عند الترددات العالية جدا حيث تفشل الوسائل الأخرى – دعها وشأنها لا تنزعها فقد تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن
بقى من خواص الترانزيستور شئ واحد هو الحرارة و كلنا استبدلنا ترانزيستور قدرة بآخر أكبر من هذه الناحية وببساطة يتلف سريعا ثم نتعجب و نبحث عن الأصلى دون أن نمحو علامة الاستفهام – لنجهز الأستيكة (الممحاة) للمرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أبريل 2007)

الإخوة 
لست ادرى ما يحدث ولكن لسبب ما ينقطع الإتصال بالسيرفر فلا يوضع المقال الجديد بأول القائمة و أظن أنة لا يتم اخطار المشاركين بالمشاركة الجديدة
لذا فضلت ان اضيف هذه المشاركة لأخبركم اننى اضفت مشاركتين
و فى انتظار اسئلكتم وتقييمكم وشكرا لإهتمامكم


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (20 أبريل 2007)

ممكن اخى تفيدنى فى موضوع عن 
تحويل الشاره الرقميه الى اشاره تناظريه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامح الامير بكرى (20 أبريل 2007)

ارجو المساعده فى موضوع عن تحويل الشاره الرقميه الى اشاره تناظريه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

اخى
قم بالبحث فى جوجل باللغة التى تريد ستجد ما تريد وهذا رابط يشرح هذه التقنية
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_to_analog_convertor
كما أن هناك بعض الدوائر المتكامله تلك هى وظيفتها وأغلبها يبدا بالأحرف DAC
ادخل موقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
ابحث فيه عن DAC ستجد العديد من القطع مع شرح عملها ودوائرها


----------



## أشرف عفيفى (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياأخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مـاجـد (25 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا يا اخ ماجد على هذه المعلومات والتي هي مكمل مهم لمادة العناصر الالكترونية 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أبريل 2007)

هل حدث مرة أن استبدلت ترانزيستور 80 وات بآخر 100 مثلا ثم لم يستمر كثيرا و عند وضع الأصلى استمر فى العمل دون مشاكل؟
ألم تسأل نفسك لماذا والثانى اعلى قدرة من الأصلى؟
حسنا – لنراجع سويا الكلمات السابقة !! – أعلى قدرة ؟؟؟؟ أين تجد هذه الخاصية فى مواصفات الترانزيستور؟
لا اذكر أن هناك ترانزيستور له هذه الخاصية 
ستقول ولكن الكتب تقول 80 وات الخ
نعم ولكن تحت بند PD وهى تعنى
Power Dissipation وتعنى إشعاع أو تبديد الطاقة وليست طاقته بمعنى ما يستطيع توصيلها للحمل بأمان
أى أن الحرارة إذا تولدت بداخله يستطيع أن يبدد منها 80 وات أو 100
والقدرة ؟ !! معذرة لا ذكر لهذا فى مواصفات الترانزيستور - فقط فولت و أمبير مثلا 140 فولت – 16 أمبير
ستقول هذه هى القدرة !!
مهلا
أولا ما كانت 140 فولت × 16 أمبير = 150وات
ثانيا لو كان هذا العملاق يتحمل 140 فولت × 16 أمبير أى 2240 وات أى 2.3 كيلو وات أو 3 حصان ماذا نريد اكبر من هذا؟؟؟؟
هذا تجاوز فى المعنى تكتبه كل كتب بدائل الترانزيستور و لكى تعلم الحقيقة قم بإنزال صفحة المواصفات الكامل لهذا الرقم و لنختار مثلا الرقم الذى سردنا له تلك القيم وهو
2N3773
و لنحمل صفحة مواصفاته من الرابط
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/11468/ONSEMI/2N3773.html
ستجد أن الترانزيستور يستطيع أن يتحكم فى 140 فولت حتى 16 أمبير والقدرة فقط 150 وات
ما علاقة 140 × 16 والتى تساوى 2240 وات بالرقم 150 وات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
المقصود هنا أن 150 وات هى القدرة التى يستطيع الجسم المعدنى أن يشعها أو يتخلص منها بافتراض القدرة على تثبيته عند حرارة الغرفة 27 درجة مئوية وإذا ارتفعت درجة الجسم نتيجة أن المبرد محدود القدرة – وجب أن نقلل هذا الرقم حسب المنحنيات والرسوم البيانية المعطاة
وكل ما سبق لا يذكر ما الذى يولد الحرارة بداخله
لكى نعرف ما يولد هذه الحرارة يجب أن نأخذ فى الاعتبار عاملين هامين هما
فى صفحة رقم 2 من البيانات ستجد جدولا باسم On Characteristics و ستجد فيه ما يلى
Collector Emitter Saturation Voltage
IC=8Adc,IB=800ma dc VCE=1.4V 
IC=16Adc,IB=3.2 Adc VCE=4V
إذن قيمة معامل التكبير المذكورة بأول صفحة بقيمة 15 هى فقط للإشارة المترددة ذات القيمة الصغيرة ولكن عند عمله كمفتاح – سويتش – تنخفض حسب تيار المجمع وهنا ذكر لها قيمة = 10 عند تيار مجمع 8 أمبير و 5 عند 16 أمبير
كما أن عند 8 أمبير يكون الجهد بين المجمع والباعث ليس 0.2 فولت كما تذكر كل الكتب ولكن 1.4 فولت وترتفع إلى 4 فولت عند 16 أمبير – لماذا؟ تذكر أن الترانزيستور مصنوع من مادة لها مقاومة كأى مادة أخرى مثل النحاس أو الكربون لها مقاومة نوعية و المقاومة الكلية تعتمد على مساحته وعلى نسبة الشوائب
إذن عند 16 أمبير سيولد حرارة = 16×4 = 64 وات نتيجة للمقاومة الأومية للسيليكون هنا
العامل الثانى هو أثناء انتقاله من القطع للتوصيل لن يتحرك فجائيا ولكن التيار سيزداد من صفر إلى 16 أمبير فى زمن صغير بسبب السعه التى سبق شرحها إضافة لسلوك الحمل والذى نادرا ما يكون مثاليا ، مولدا كميه حرارة إضافية وكلما زاد عدد المرات التى ينتقل فيها من القطع للتوصيل أو العكس تزداد كمية الحرارة هذه
أما فى المكبرات الخطية كمكبرات الصوت الخ فالمشكلة أكبر إذ يجب أن نأخذ كفاءة التحويل والتى تتراوح ما بين 25 % إلى 70% حسب نوع الدائرة وهذا موضوع آخر نتناوله فيما بعد

الآن لنرى هل يتحمل الترانزيستور 140 فولت مع 16 أمبير معا ؟ و لماذا لا ؟
لفهم هذه الظاهرة ومعرفة لماذا – يجب أن نعود مرة أخرى لرسم تركيب الترانزيستور كما بالرسم التالى

هنا رسمت مسقط رأسى للترانزيستور و قطاع فيه و لونت الباعث بلون افتح من المجمع ليتناسب مع نسبة الشوائب المضافة إليه حيث أنها أقل فى الباعث عنها فى المجمع
مرة أخرى تمثيل الترانزيستور بموحدين خطأ ولا يبرر هذه الظاهرة لأن السبب فيها أن القاعدة رقيقة جدا
نلاحظ أن الشكل مربع وليس مستديرا فهو الأنسب للتصنيع ونلاحظ أن مسار التيار من الخارج سيتم عن طريق سلك سيوضع فى منتصف قطعة الباعث و لتجنب اختلاف أطوال مسار التيار من نقطة عبر القاعدة للمجمع يعدل شكل سلك التوصيل حتى يشكل مساحة تسمح بمرور تيار الباعث الكبير نحو المجمع
مشكلة القاعدة الرقيقة أنها تكون مقاومة كبيرة لا تسمح بمرور التيار من جانب التوصيل للجانب الآخر و إلى حد ما يمكن التغلب نوعا ما بجعل التوصيل من خلال إطار فوق منطقة القاعدة لكن لن يتغلب هذا على الوصول للأجزاء فى العمق
من الشكل الموضح و أخذا فى الاعتبار أنه للحصول على تيار أكبر يجب أن نزيد المساحة حتى نستطيع تمرير تيار اكبر من الباعث خلال القاعدة إلى المجمع نجد أنة من المستحيل جعل كل المسارات التى سيأخذها التيار خلال رحلته متكافئة – فإن تساوت طولا قد تمر خلال أجزاء مختلفة النقاء و فى نسبة الشوائب وبالتالى المقاومة
مهما كان الاختلاف صغيرا إلا أن قانون الطاقة = مربع التيار × المقاومة غير متسامح وسيولد بالتأكيد حرارة أعلى فى المناطق ذات المقاومة الأقل !
مفاجئة – هذا خطأ والمفروض أن تكون المقاومة الأعلى
مهلا المقاومة الأقل سيمر فيها تيار أعلى و مربع التيار الأعلى سيولد حرارة أكبر كثيرا
النتيجة بقعة ساخنة والمسماة Hot Spot – السخونة تسبب مرور تيار أساسى (الخام بدون شوائب) والمسمى Intrinsic Current اعلى مسببا تقليل المقاومة أكثر و مرور تيار أعلى فتزيد الحرارة وتتكرر الدورة حتى تحترق هذه النقطة مسببة تلف الترانزيستور و نظرا لكون السيليكون ليس مثاليا فى نقل الحرارة لذلك يجب أن تعطى الشريحة الوقت الكافى لتبرد وعلية يجب أن يكون التيار فى صورة نبضات
أما التيار المستمر فستجد أن التيار المسموح به عند 140 فولت هو 0.6 أمبير فقط أما عند 16 أمبير لا يزيد جهد المجمع عن 7 فولت وإلا تستخدم النبضات – فى صفحة 6 من المواصفات ستجد منحنى بيان هذه القيم واسمه
Figure 7. Forward Bias Safe Operating Area
يوضح القيم المختلفة على أساس نبضة ذات دوام Duty Ratio 10% أى توصيل جزء و قطع 9 أمثال
و نلاحظ أن كلما قل زمن التوصيل أمكن الحصول على تيار وجهد أعلى وذلك لأننا لن نترك الفرصة لتتكون هذه البقع الساخنة – وهذا السلوك مبنى على تكوين الترانزيستور و شكله من الداخل و نسب الشوائب الخ
هل هذا يعنى أن فى مجال القدرة خصوصا العالية قد يكون ترانزيستور بديلا لآخر فى تطبيق وغير بديل فى تطبيق آخر؟
وهل بعد اكتشاف أن سلوكه يعتمد على زمن النبضة - مازال هناك شك أن المسألة أكبر من مجرد وات وفولت وأمبير وبيتا؟
الآن نحاول أن نتناول موضوعا هاما جدا وهو أساس التعامل مع الدوائر المتكاملة وهو التغذية الخلفية أو الرجعية Feed Back وهو موضوع الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## islam88 (26 أبريل 2007)

Thank You You You


----------



## م.سعد نجم (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الممتازة
ولى استفسار


Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> مثلا لتحسين معامل القدرة لمصباح الفلوريسنت العادى تستخدم مكثف 2-4 ميكرو
> أما لتحسين معامل القدرة Power Factor لموقع ما كمصنع أو ما شابه فلا يوجد مكثف يتحمل هذا القدر من التيار الذى قد يصل عدة مئات من الأمبير ، لذلك تستخدم بعض أنواع الموتورات التى عندما تعمل بدون حمل تظهر كحمل سعوى (مكثف) على الخط ، فباختيار طاقة الموتور المناسبة للأمبير المتوقع ثم تعديل الحمل (عادة يكون بمثابة فرملة على الموتور) يمكن ضبط قيمة السعة المطلوبة


كيف لا يوجد مكثف يتحمل التيار العالى لموقع؟
اذا مما تتكون لوحة مكثفات تحسين معامل القدرة؟
معذرة:لا افهم كيف يستخدم الموتور كبديل للمكثف؟ارجو التوضيح؟
واعذرنى لتأخرى الشديد,كنت اتمنى ان اتابع معك الموضوع من بداية كتابته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أبريل 2007)

أخى م.سعد
الجزء المقتبس فيه الرد على سؤالك و للتوضيح أكثر أن التيار العالى يسبب تسخين للعازل بخاصية الإستقطاب أى أن الإلكترونات عادة تدور فى مدار دائرى وتجت الجهد الكهربى تدور فى مدار بيضاوى يكون االكترون الإلكترون منجذب اكثر نحو الشحنة الموجبة وعند عكس القطبية تنعكس جهة الإلكترون مسببة نوع من التيار الطفيف جدا يسمى تيار التسريب مسببا تسخين عازل المكثف حتى الغليان ومن ثم الإنفجار
العلاج باستخدام موتور تزامنى ومرفق صوره من فقرة من كتاب عن الموتورات يشرح هذا


----------



## م.سعد نجم (28 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى على هذا التوضيح وعلى صفحة المرجع المرفقة
لكن سبب سؤالى هو ان لدينا فى المصنع لوحة مكثفات فى غرفة الكهرباء
وهى تعمل بنظام مجموعات فربما يكون الأمبير المار فى كل مكثف قليل بالنسبة للأمبير الكلى (مقسم على المجموعات)
بالآضافة الى انها تدخل بطريقة اتوماتيكية بمعنى انه كلما قل معمل القدرة تدخل مجموعة مكثفات جديدة
وكلما زاد معامل القدرة خرجت مجموعة
ولكن لى استفسار...
ما هو اقص تيار تقريبى يمكن ان يتحمله المكثف بدون ان ينفجر؟


----------



## علي88 (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 أبريل 2007)

شكركم جميع
أخى م.سعد
معذرة لعدم الدقة فى التعبير لم أقصد بكلامى أنه لا يمكن تصنيعة ولكن سيكون كبيرا و غير عملى لإحتياجه للتبريد خذ مثلا مكثف 2 ميكرو فاراد
16 فولت مستمر وحتى 250 فولت ستجد احجام صغيرة تصلح للبوردة و لا تزيد عن قطر القلم الرصاص 5-7 مم و لا يزيد طولها عن واحد سم
250 فولت متردد والمستخدم مع موتورات تيار متردد حوالى 2-3 سم قطر و 10 سم طولا
والسبب هو الحاجة للتبريد
اما اقصى تيار فهذه يحددها الصانع


----------



## م.سعد نجم (30 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى على ردك واهتمامك
ولى استفسار..
وجود المكثف فى دوائر التيار المستمر هل يختلف عن وجوده فى دوائر التيار المتردد؟


----------



## km6 (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## km6 (30 أبريل 2007)

ممكن أي واحد يعطيني وظاف المتكاملة رقم Ic: 2262 وذلك للأهمية مع الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 أبريل 2007)

اخى
تحتاج لمعرفة الأحرف التى تسبق الرقم فبالبحث عن الرقم فى
http://www.alldatasheet.com
كانت النتائج التالية وفيها أكثر من وظيفة
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=2262
يمكنك أيضا فحص النتائج و ما توافق اطراف التى لديك تكون هى المطلوبة


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو كثييييييير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 مايو 2007)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> اشكرك يا اخى على ردك واهتمامك
> ولى استفسار..
> وجود المكثف فى دوائر التيار المستمر هل يختلف عن وجوده فى دوائر التيار المتردد؟


أخى معذرة لم أرى سؤالك إلا اليوم
وجود المكثف فى دوائر التيار المستمر غالبا يعنى أنه أساسا معرض لجهد مستمر قد يتغير صعودا وهبوطا ولكن لن تنقلب قطبيته وهو ما يعرف بالجهد المركب إذ يتركب من جزئين مستمر ومتردد و يمكن الإعتماد على المركبة المستمرة فى الحفاظ على استقطاب المكثف الكيماوى والذى يمكن من الحصول على سعة كبيرة فى احجام صغيرة
أما دوائر التيار المتردد فلا يتوقع وجود المركبة المستمرة و بالتالى يجب استخدلم عوازل عالية الثمن للحصول على السعة ذاتها كما أن وجود تيار متردد سيسبب مرور تيار متردد فيه يسبب ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة


----------



## م.سعد نجم (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك الشديد بالإجابة على كل الأسئلة المطروحة
لى سؤال هام جدا لى 
ما هى الإستخدامات الهامة للمكثف؟
اعرف انك ذكرت استخدامه فى تحسين معامل القدرة للمبة فلورسنت وكذلك كبادىء حركة للمواتير الواحد فاز
وهذه هى المكثفات الصناعية كما صنفتها
لكن ارجو حصر استخدامات المكثف فى الدوائر؟
بمعنى اذا وجدت دائرة كهربية او الكترونية بها مكثف , كيف اعرف وظيفة المكثف فى هذه الدائرة؟
اعتذر لكثرة اسئلتى عن المكثف لكنى اود الخروج من موضوعه بعد فهمه قدر المستطاع
بالإضافة الى انك شجعتنى على طرح اسئلتى مهما كانت بسيطة او سازجة
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## never.before (5 مايو 2007)

عندى مشكله (عايز اشغل موتور صغير 2فولت RF=3270اوم
على خرج ic 555 شغالstable osillator )
المشكله ان الموتور بيسحب تيار عالى على ic فبسخنه والic مبيشتغلش كأنه مش موجود 

حاولت اصلحها بانى اضع مقاومه مع الموتور الic اشتغل كويس بس الموتور بطىء جدا يعنى تقريبا واقف

ارجو المساعده فى كيفيه ضبط الدائره فى اسرع وقت

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2007)

أخى
معذرة أعتقد اننى رددت عليك فى مشاركتك الأخرى
اى توضيح آخر رجاء الا تتردد فى طلبه وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مايو 2007)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك الشديد بالإجابة على كل الأسئلة المطروحة
> لى سؤال هام جدا لى
> ما هى الإستخدامات الهامة للمكثف؟
> اعرف انك ذكرت استخدامه فى تحسين معامل القدرة للمبة فلورسنت وكذلك كبادىء حركة للمواتير الواحد فاز
> ...


المكثفات نوعين
الأول فى دوائر التيار المستمر اى التغذية و تهدف لترشيح اشارة الجهد المتردد النتاتج من سحب ترانزيستورات التكبير من ان تؤثر على المراحل الأخرى أو الناجمة عن دائرة التقويد 50-100ذ/ث من الدخول للمراحل الآولية و من ثم التكبير بعد ذلك
النوع الثانى فى مسار الإشارة وتكون اما توقيت اذا كانت الدائرة توقيتية او تشكيل اذا كانت فى دوائر مرشحات حيت تكبر ترددات معينة او تحد من ترددات معينة او جزء من دائرة رنين مع ملف آخر



> بالإضافة الى انك شجعتنى على طرح اسئلتى مهما كانت بسيطة او سازجة
> ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


وما زلت اشجعك فلا حياء فى العلم والطريق الوحيد لكى تعرف ان تسأل أو تقرأ
وفى انتظار باقى اسئلتك وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## صلاح00 (9 مايو 2007)

بالاه عليكم اريد معلومات عن المقاومه الضوئيه والترانسستور الضوئى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2007)

أخى
شكرا لمرورك وارجو ان يكون هذا طلبك
المقاومات الضوئية المعروفة باسم LDR (Light Dependent Resistor) عبارة عن شريط من مادة حساسة للضوء مثل كبريتيد الكادميوم Cadmium Sulfide وهى ذات مقاومة عالية فى الظلام وتنخفض فى الضوء و حسب التركيب يمكن أن تكون بنسبة عالية
توضع المادة على شكل متعرج للحصول على المساحة المطلوبة و المقاومة الكافية
تمتاز :
حساسية كبيرة حيث يمكن الحصول على أبعاد مختلفة تناسب التطبيق
هى مقاومة لذلك لا تأثير للجهد عليها طالما التيار – الطاقة المفقودة بها لا تتعدى المسموح لذا يمكن استخدامها مع التيار العمومى مباشرة – 220فولت متردد
يمكن باختيار الأبعاد المناسبة الحصول على تيار كافى لأداء وظائف عملية مثلا تستخدم فى وسائل التحكم فى الأشياء كالإضاءة أو التشغيل لأجهزة فى الإظلام والتوقف فى الإنارة – نظرا لتغير الضوء البطىء توصل من خلال ترموستات مشابه للمستخدم فى مكواة الملابس
عيبها
البطء فى الاستجابة لذا لا تناسب استخدام الريموت فى التليفزيون مثلا ولكن تناسب التحكم فى إضاءة الصورة طبقا لإضاءة الغرفة 

الفوتو ترانزيستور هو فوتو دايود موصل كقاعدة لترانزيستور يعمل كمكبر و لفهم الترانزيستور يجب أن نفهم الدايود
أى وصلة ثنائية كما نعرف عبارة عن وصلة بين جزأين موجب وسالب و بينهما ينشأ جهد الحاجز
لو تعرضت الوصلة لأى مصدر طاقة خارجى تستطيع بعض الإلكترونات عبور هذه الوصلة مسببة مرور تيار كهربى قليل عبر هذه الوصلة رغم كونها موصلة فى التوصيل العكسى و الذى يمنع عادة مرور التيار
هذا التيار يكون مناظرا للضوء الساقط على الوصلة
يمكن تكبير هذا التيار إذا مر من خلال القاعدة لترانزيستور ليعمل كمكبر لذلك لا تحتاج لتوصيل القاعدة لجهد انحياز فقط الباعث للسالب والمجمع للموجب من خلال الحمل
عند سقوط الضوء على القاعدة مرور هذا التيار فى قاعدة الترانزيستور تسبب مرور تيار فى المجمع – باعث من خلال الحمل
تمتاز :
حساسية عالية باستخدام العدسات وخلافه
سرعة استجابة عالية تصل لعدة كيلو سيكل فى الثانية لذا يمكن استخدامه ككاشف للأشعة فى تطبيقات التحكم عن بعد – ريموت كنترول والعازل الضوئى و حساسات الدوران المعروفة بالتاكو 
توجد وحدات بالغة السرعة تستخدم فى تطبيقات الاتصالات بالليزر مثل الألياف الضوئية تصل لمئات ميجا هيرتز
صغر الحجم حيث لا تتعدى المساحة الفعالة مساحة ثنائى عادى لذا فهو مناسب لتطبيقات الدوائر المتكاملة مثل تطبيقات الفأرة الضوئية الخ
عيبها:
كأى ثنائى عادى لها جهد لا تتعداه من 35 إلى 50 أو 60 فولت يحدث بعدة انهيار للوصلة


----------



## م.سعد نجم (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس على هذه الإجابات وهذا التعاون الممتاز


----------



## eng_mohand (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك زجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح00 (14 مايو 2007)

والله لا اعلم كيف اوفيك حقك من كثرة هذه المعلومات فلك الف مليون شكر وتقدير ولكن لى سؤال اخر ارجو الاجابه فى اسرع وقت ممكن وهو 0
اريد ان اتعرف على كارتات النسيج الايطالى ماكينه رقم c401 s
او الكارته المسؤله عن ماتورالحمه اوعدسه الماتور الكمره كما يقولون ولك جزيل الشكر0


----------



## م.سعد نجم (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس ماجد
ارجو معرفة الفرق بين الكوندنسر والمكثف؟
ولك الف شكر


----------



## محجوب سيد (15 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2007)

صلاح00 قال:


> والله لا اعلم كيف اوفيك حقك من كثرة هذه المعلومات فلك الف مليون شكر وتقدير ولكن لى سؤال اخر ارجو الاجابه فى اسرع وقت ممكن وهو 0
> اريد ان اتعرف على كارتات النسيج الايطالى ماكينه رقم c401 s
> او الكارته المسؤله عن ماتورالحمه اوعدسه الماتور الكمره كما يقولون ولك جزيل الشكر0


أخى معذرة فليس لدى خبرة فى هذا المجال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2007)

م.سعد نجم قال:


> السلام عليكم يا مهندس ماجد
> ارجو معرفة الفرق بين الكوندنسر والمكثف؟
> ولك الف شكر


الامر واحد فقط اسم مكثف هو بالعربية والآخر بالأنجليزية


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (15 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elmalwany (16 مايو 2007)

مقالات رائعة العلم رائع جزاكم اللة كل خير وزادكم من فيض علمة دمتم لنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2007)

هل لو امتزجت نسبة لتكن قيمتها B من خرج مكبر ما ذو كسب قيمته A بإشارة الدخول لهذا المكبر سيكون هذا شئ جيد أم سيئ ؟
الجواب غير محدد لأنه يعتمد أساسا على ما تريد وما تحصل عليه – و لتحديد الأمور نلجأ لقليل من الحساب البسيط فنعلم كيف تسير الأمور
من الرسم المرفق نفترض المكبر الذى كسبه A قد أخذنا نسبة قدرها B و أضفناها لإشارة المنبع Es
استخدمنا هنا كلمة أضفناها لكى تشمل الجمع إن كان لحظيا الجهدين متماثلين و الطرح إن كانا مختلفين 

Efb + Es = Ein
Efb=B * Eout
Ein=Es+Efb
الكسب بدون تغذية عكسية Feed Back سنسميه A و الكسب مع التغذية العكسية Feed Back سنسميه Afb

الكسب بدون تغذية عكسية A= Eout ÷ Ein
و الكسب مع التغذية العكسية Afb = Eout ÷ Es
بالتعويض عن Es بقيمتها = Ein - Efb سنجد
Afb = Eout ÷ [ Ein – Efb ] = Eout ÷ [ Ein – B * Eout ] 
بقسمة البسط والمقام على Ein نجد
Afb = Eout/ Ein ÷ [ Ein/ Ein - B * Eout/ Ein ]
Eout/ Ein = A إذن
Afb = A ÷ [1 - A * B ] و تعنى أن الكسب بالتغذية = الكسب بدون تغذية مقسوما على واحد ناقص حاصل ضرب الكسب بدون تغذية مضروبا فى نسبة التغذية B و الجزء بين القوسين يسمى معامل التغذية العكسية
هذا المعامل بالغ الأهمية لأنه يحدد تصرف المكبر
بقى أن نؤكد على أن B يمكن أن تأخذ أى شكل من مجرد مجزئ جهد بسيط من مقاومتين إلى أى دائرة معقدة تشمل ما تتخيله أو لا تتخيله من أجهزة و مكونات فبعض الأنظمة تدخل فيها موتورات أو حساسات أو ما تريد 
هنا أيضا يجب ألا يفوتنا ذكر نقطة هامة جدا هى ما الفرق بين A و القيمة – Aالسالبة وهو ما ينطبق على B موجبة أو سالبة أيضا ؟ 
الجهد هنا متردد أى يتراوح لحظيا بين الموجب والسالب إذن لا معنى لكونها تعنى كسبا موجبا ولكن القصد هنا أنه لحظيا يكون فى نفس الطور أو الوجه أى عند تزايد قيمة الدخل تتزايد قيمة الخرج معها والعكس بالعكس
ولكن القيمة تحدد كم يكون فإن كان الكسب أكثر من الواحد الصحيح كان الخرج أعلى قيمة من الدخل أما إن كان كسرا أقل من الواحد الصحيح كان ذلك يعنى الخرج أقل من الدخل فى القيمة
مما سبق نجد أن حاصل ضرب A* B ذو شأن عظيم فى تحديد الأداء
فإن اختلفا فى الإشارة كان حاصل الضرب سالبا وسميت تغذية خلفية سالبة
وكان [1 - A * B ] = 1+ AB أى اكبر من الواحد الصحيح وكان الخرج مقسوما على رقم أكبر من الواحد و سيكون أقل من الدخل
أى الكسب باستخدام التغذية أقل من الكسب بدون تغذية
ماذا يحدث لو كان حاصل الضرب عدديا أكبر كثيرا من الواحد الصحيح ؟
إذن 1+ ABسيساوى تقريا AB ويمكننا شطب A من البسط والمقام تاركا أن الكسب مع التغذية = مقلوب B 
فإن كانت B مكونة من مقاومتان كان الكسب لا يعتمد على أى من خواص الدائرة الأخرى محققا ثباتا عاليا فى الأداء والاستقرار ضد الحرارة و التغيرات الأخرى
إذن ضحينا ببعض الكسب فى مقابل فائدة كبيرة – هل هناك فوائد أخرى ؟
كنا تحدثنا عن مدى التكبير و التردد الأقل و الأعلى للمكبر و كنا نعانى من أن مدى الترددات محدود
حسنا لو كانت التغذية جعلت من مكبر 100 يتناقص إلى 10 فقط فسنلاحظ أن الخرج سيظل ثابتا حتى الترددات التى سبق حسابها – ولكن بعدها (الترددات الأعلى) ستحاول العوامل المحيطة تقليل الخرج وعند ذلك ستقل نسبة التغذية Efb متسببة فى زيادة الإشارة Ein و تعويض الخرج إذن إن قل الكسب بنسبة معامل التغذية العكسية فإن النطاق الترددى سيزداد بنفس النسبة
أيضا مقاومة الدخول ستزداد بنفس النسبة و مقاومة الخرج ستنخفض بنفس النسبة 
ماذا عن الضوضاء ؟ - الضوضاء التى تولدها مكونات المكبر ستقل أيضا بنفس النسبة - عموما ستتحسن كل خواص المكبر بنفس النسبة

و تذكر هذه الحالة حيث الكسب يساوى مقلوب نسبة التغذية العكسية أى مقلوب نسبة المقاومات فهى معادلة الكسب للمكبرات باستخدام الدوائر المتكاملة التى سندرسها قريبا
ماذا لو تشابهت الإشارتان إذن حاصل ضرب A* B سيكون موجبا وتسمى تغذية خلفية موجبة و يكون 
إذا كان A* B أقل من الواحد الصحيح يكون1 - A * B اقل من الواحد الصحيح إذا 
الكسب باستخدام التغذية أكبر من الكسب بدون تغذية – أليس هذا أفضل ؟
حسنا تذكر أن المدى الترددى سيقل بنفس النسبة وكذا مقاومة الدخول ستقل و مقاومة الخروج ستزداد و ستزداد الضوضاء أيضا و خواص المكبر ستسوء بنفس النسبة

ولكن ليست كل الأمور سيئة فلو أخذنا الحالة الخاصة حيث A* B =1
إذن 1- A* B=صفرا والقسمة على صفر تعطى مالا نهاية أى أن الكسب = مالا نهاية
بما أن الخرج = الدخل * الكسب إذن الخرج = الدخل × مالا نهاية ولو كان الدخل = صفرا
تذكر أن صفرا × مالا نهاية يعطى قيمة غير محددة أى ربما أى قيمة 
إذن يكون هناك خرج بدون دخل وهى حالة المذبذب Oscillator و أى مذبذب يجب أن تنطبق عليه هذه الحالة
وجود تغذية عكسية موجبة و الشرط A* B=1 أو أكبر قليلا حتى نضمن البدء الذاتى لا يهم الاسم الذى نطلقه عليه بعد ذلك كولبتز أو هارتلى أو مقاومة ومكثف سمه ما شئت
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتكلم عن كيفية الربط بين المراحل ربطا يتيح تكبير الجهد المستمر وهو الخطوة الأولى لمكبر العمليات Operational Amplifier و مرحبا بالدوائر المتكاملة


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## م.سعد نجم (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة وظيفة المكثف فى تشغيل الموتور احادى الوجه !!!
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## ادور (4 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر اتمني التقدم والمزيد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يونيو 2007)

اخى
لاحظ وجود ملفين فى هذه الموتورات
عزم الموتور وهو المسبب للدوران يتناسب مع المجال الناتج من الأول × المجال الناتج من الثانى × جا(س) اى ظل الزاوية بين هذين المجالين
عند توصيل الملفين س=صفر و جا(صفر)= صفر وعليه العزم = صفر
عند الدوران ، المجال الناتج يسبب فرق وجه لذلك اذا بدأ سيستمر فى الدوران
لذا وجب وضع هذا المكثف لوليد فرق الوجه المطلوب لبدء الدوران


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووورررررررررر


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله و بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد 



Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتكلم عن كيفية الربط بين المراحل ربطا يتيح تكبير الجهد المستمر وهو الخطوة الأولى لمكبر العمليات Operational Amplifier و مرحبا بالدوائر المتكاملة



فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة و اتمنى ان يتم استخدام المزيد من الصور و عرضها فى الشرح و ليس كمرفق لان ذلك يضمن استيعاب اسرع و افضل 

شكراً لك​


----------



## ادور (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2007)

رحال حول العالم قال:


> ما شاء الله و بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد
> 
> 
> 
> فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة


عذرة لتأخيرى ولكن فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


> و اتمنى ان يتم استخدام المزيد من الصور و عرضها فى الشرح و ليس كمرفق لان ذلك يضمن استيعاب اسرع و افضل
> 
> شكراً لك


والله كنت افعل هذا ولكن مؤخرا الرابط الذى كنت استخدمه لادراج الصور بهذه الطريقة اختفى ولا اعلم كيف ادرج الصور فى الشرح ولو تفيدنى فى هذا اكون من الشاكرين


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (18 يوليو 2007)

the tops is veryb great than for you work


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو محمد الحديدي (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## naser_zedan (7 أغسطس 2007)

thanks ya man


----------



## ghanem2007 (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جدا يا اخوان :77::77::76:


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزة عبد العزيز علي (14 أغسطس 2007)

م.ماجد لك خير الجزاء من الله على هذا البزل والعطاء.بس لوممكن تضيف معلومات عن الsensors بجميع أنواعها وكيفية توصيلها في الدوائر 
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع...


----------



## كيلان عرفان (16 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الموقع هو الموقع المثالي للمهتدسين


----------



## كيلان عرفان (16 أغسطس 2007)

اوكي شكرا للجميع
تحياتي لكم

كيلان من العراق-كركوك


----------



## محمدالديب (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أغسطس 2007)

عزة عبد العزيز علي قال:


> م.ماجد لك خير الجزاء من الله على هذا البزل والعطاء.بس لوممكن تضيف معلومات عن الsensors بجميع أنواعها وكيفية توصيلها في الدوائر
> وشكرا


 
م/عزة
اشكر لك اهتمامك و ان شاء الله سأبذل ما استطيع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اعتذر للإخوة الأعزاء عن تأخيرى فى اكمال السلسلة و ساواصل هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله


----------



## شادى نصر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمةوربنا يبارك فيك.


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااا لمجهودك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

المكبر التفاضلى
المكبر التفاضلى من أهم المكبرات لدراسة الدوائر المتكاملة المعروفة باسم مكبر العمليات Operational Amplifiers فإن فهمتها لن تجد صعوبة فى التعامل مع المكبرات وإلا ستجد دوما تصرفات غير متوقعة للمكبرات لن تعرف لها سببا – حسنا – عن شئت فهو انك لم تستوعب المكبرات جيدا 





كمل فى شكل 1 سنجد انه مكون من 2 ترانزيستور ومقاومات ، ليس لآيها أفضلية أو تميز فلو وضعت مرآة فى المنتصف سترى التماثل
لكى نضع تمايز يحدد لنا أيها نتحدث عنه ، سنجد أن الترقيم لا يقودنا لشىء ، لذلك فلنفترض أرقاما من أجل الحوار و نرى لاحقا كيف نكون التمييز
نفترض لسهولة الحساب أن مصدرى التيار المستمر VEE,Vcc متساويان عدديا و اختلاف التسمية لتمييز اختلاف القطبية حيث أحدهما موجب والآخر سالب

نتحدث أولا عن حالة السكون حيث الأمور كما بالرسم فقط
نجد مقاومات المجمع متساويتان و مقاومة الباعث مشتركة ، ونجد أيضا أن التماثل يقود لتساوى تيارى المجمع و مجموعها يمر فى مقاومة الباعث المشتركة ، و من ثم جهد المجمع متساوى لكلاهما.
هل تريد حسابها ؟ قانون أوم طريقنا دوما
جهد القاعدتين يساوى صفر بسبب المقاومتان Rb1,Rb2 و عليه جهد الباعث هو سالب 0.6 فولت
تيار المقاومة المشتركة R سيكون فرق الجهد مقسوما على المقاومة (Vee-0.6)/R
هذا التيار ينقسم لنصفين متساويين نصف لكل ترانزيستور وهو يمر عبره و لنسميه Ic1 خلال المقاومة Rc1 والآخر نسميه Ic2 يمر عبر المقاومة Rc2 ومن قانون أوم أيضا جهد المجمع على نفس الأساس يكون (Vcc-Ic*Rc) ولا يهم وضع رقم 1 أو 2 فما يصير على هذا يتكرر على ذاك
نلاحظ هنا الاتزان العجيب لهذه الدائرة وهو ناتج من التماثل ، فلو زاد التيار لأى سبب كان فى أحد الترانزيستورين يزيد التيار فى المقاومة المجمعة R ويزيد الجهد عليها فيقل انحياز قاعدة الثانى ويقل التيار به بنفس القيمة تقريبا و من ثم زيادة تيار المجمع للأول هى نقصان تيار المجمع للثانى والعكس و نفس الشرح لجهد المجمع أى أن زيادة جهد الأول هى نقص جهد الثانى
مهلا أعلم انك تقول لو أن التيار فى المقاومة المجمعة R لو كان ثابتا لا يتغير لن يشعر الترانزيستور الثانى بشىء ولن تتغير جهوده

حقا أصبت ولكنى قلت "تقريبا" وهذا الفارق الطفيف يقل كلما زاد معامل الكسب بيتا و أيضا كلما زادت قيمة المقاومة المجمعة R – فقط تذكر هذه الجملة

لو أدخلنا إشارة متغيرة لقاعدة الترانزيستور Q1 و لفهم الأحداث نتحدث عنها لحظيا كأنها آلاف اللحظات (النقاط) حيث نستطيع اعتبار أن الجهد لا يكاد يتغير ، فعندها نجد الحوار السابق سارى هنا و يمكننا أن نتذكر عبارة زيادة جهد الأول هى نقصان جهد الثانى والعكس – أى أن الإشارة تخرج من الاثنين ولكن بوجه معاكس وهذا ما يميزه فإشارة Q1 تخرج من مجمع Q1 بوجه معاكس و من مجمع Q2 بوجه مساوى - وأيضا فإشارة Q2 تخرج من مجمع Q2 بوجه معاكس و من مجمع Q1 بوجه مساوى 

الظاهرة السابقة (خرجين متعاكسين) جعلهم يسمون أطراف الدخول الطرف الموجب والسالب – مهلا فالتسمية خادعة غلا يوجد هنا موجب أو سالب ولكن المقصود أن هذا الطرف نسبة للطرف الذى نأخذ منه الخرج يعطى خرجا غير معكوس (و يسمى لذلك موجبا) أما الآخر فيعطى خرجا معكوس (موجبه سالبا وسالبه موجبا ويسمى لذلك سالبا) والسبب أن عكس الوجه دوما يعبر عنه حسابيا بالإشارة السالبة كما ذكرنا فى التغذية العكسية سابقا

الكسب؟ كما حسبنا سابقا لو حسبنا تيار المجمع – الباعث ومنه مقاومة الباعث كما سبق 25 مللى فولت مقسوما على التيار مللى أمبير فقط المقاومة مضاعفة سيكون الكسب التقريبى مقاومة المجمع RC مقسومة على ضعف هذه المقاومة
لأهمية هذا الموضوع سنركز على النقاط الهامة
· لكى تعمل الدائرة لابد من مرور تيار فى القاعدة لكل ترانزيستور
· تيار القاعدة سيكون داخلا للقاعدة للأنواع س م س NPN وخارجا من القاعدة للأنواع م س م PNP 
· الكسب يزيد بزيادة كل من مقاومة المجمع و مقاومة الباعث المشتركة
· أحد الأطراف يعطى خرجا "موجبا" بينما الآخر يعطى خرجا مساويا "سالبا"

لكون هذه الدائرة مدخل كل دوائر مكبرات العمليات سنرى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله كيف نحسنها وفى انتظار أى استفسارات


----------



## الاورشلى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك اللة فيكم


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتذر عن التاخير و سابدا قريبا فى الاستمرار


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المقالات وان شاء الله نتابعك في التكملة...


----------



## labseeker (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كما علمنا سنجد أن المكبر التفاضلى عبارة عن تابع باعث Emitter Follower يليه مكبر ذو قاعدة مشتركة.
بالنسبة للأول ، فزيادة مقاومة الباعث RE1 تزيد مقاومة الدخول مما يحسن من خواص المكبر كما أنه يزيد من الكسب و يقربه من الواحد الصحيح . أما مقاومة المجمع فلا تؤثر كثيرا على أداؤه .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=22295&stc=1&d=1195977300

بالنسبة لمكبر القاعدة المشتركة فالمقاومة RE1 هى جزء من المكبر السابق أو Emitter Follower وبذلك لا تؤثر كثيرا على أداؤه و إنما مقاومة المجمع هى التى تزيد من كسبه – يمكن الرجوع للمقالات السابقة لمعرفة الكسب.
لهذا نرى أن من الأفضل زيادة كل من المقومات RE1 و RC1 و RC2 - إذن ما المشكلة؟
تيار المجمع / الباعث يمر فيها وبالتالى حسب قانون أوم إما نزيد الجهد المستخدم لوحدتى التغذية VCC,VEE
أو نقلل التيار
الحل الأخير يبدو أفضل إلا أن التيار لن يقل كثيرا مثلا 1 مللى ثم 0.1 مللى و ماذا بعد !!
لو أعدنا النظر فى الدائرة سنجد الحل إذا عرفنا ماذا نريد
ما نريد هو مقاومة كبيرة جدا لتكبير الإشارة (أى الجهد المتغير) و مقاومة صغيرة جدا للتيار المستمر حتى لا نحتاج لجهد عالى - أليست هذه صفات مصدر التيار الثابت Constant Current Source الذى يعطيك تيار ما ويرفض تغييره ؟ حسنا هذا هو الحل ولكن كيف نكون مصدر تيار ثابت ؟
حسنا – لو نظرنا للترانزيستور العادى سنجد أن تيار المجمع / الباعث = مقدار (ثابت) = حاصل ضرب تيار القاعدة فى معامل التكبير B
أي لو ثبتنا تيار القاعدة سنحصل على تيار ثابت يقاوم التغيير وهو ما نحتاجه وتصبح الدائرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=22296&stc=1&d=1195977300
الآن قمنا بحل مشكلة و أضفنا أخرى – حلت مشكلة المقاومة الكبيرة الصغيرة و اضطررنا لإضافة مصدر تغذية ثالث لقاعدة الترانزيستور Q3 ناهيك عن صعوبة حساب وضبط قيمة التيار !!!
هناك دائرة درسناها فى تطبيقات قانون أوم لعلكم تذكرونها وهى أربع مقاومات على أضلاع مربع تسمى قنطرة هويتستون ، عندما تتناسب قيمها لا يمر تيار عبر القطر لتساوى فرق الجهد
ماذا لو استبدلنا فرعين منها بموحدين متماثلين ؟ سيبقى القانون ساريا فقط سيكون أحد الموحدين هو موحد القاعدة/باعث للترانزيستور Q3 والآخر أقرب ما يكون مثل 1N914, 1N4148 الخ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=22297&stc=1&d=1195977300
بما أنهما من نفس الخامة (سيليكون) سيكون الجهد تقريبا واحد 0.6 فولت وتيار القاعدة صغير جدا بالنسبة لتيار الباعث و من توازى القنطرة نجد أن تيار الموحد مساوى (إلى حد كبير) تيار الباعث
أهم ما فى هذه الدائرة – حتى وإن اختلف التيار قليلا إلا أن التيار يظل ثابتا مهما تغيرت الظروف و أخطرها درجة الحرارة – حيث لو تغيرت سيتغير الموحد بنفس قدر الوصلة قاعدة/باعث و تظل التيارات ثابتة إلى حد بعيد جدا.
إن شئت تقليل الفروق بين الموحد والترانزيستور يمكن إضافة مقاومتين صغيرتين على التوالى
CurAmp2.gif
وهذا هو الحل الأمثل كمكبر دخول لمكبر العمليات مثل LM741 ومثيلاته
قبل أن نترك المجال يجب ألا ننسى أن ما قيل على مقاومة الباعث RE1 ينطبق على مقاومتى المجمع RC1,RC2 ومن ثم سنستخدم نفس الدائرة كمثبت تيار بدلا من كل مقاومة و هذا ما يجعل شكل مكبر العمليات يبدو معقدا ولكن فى الحقيقة هو بالبساطة التى ذكرناها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

معذرة غير مسموح باكثر من 3 صور وهذه هى الرابعة


----------



## عمارات (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك لانك جسدت السهل الممتنع ولا يسعنى هنا الا ان اضع حديث الرسول (ص) الذى ذكره اخ فى مشاركة سابقة : خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه. واكرر شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكركم من صميم قلبى


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يا اخ ماجد عباس محمد شكلك مليان معلومات
الله يزيدك من فضله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

أكرمك الله يا أخى محمد أبو قتادة و أرجو أن أكون فى خدمة كل رواد المنتدى


----------



## محمد ابواسماعيل (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور/اخونا المهندس الكبير 000ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

تحدثنا فى المرة السابقة عن المكبر التفاضلى و تحسينه بما يسمى "الذيل الطويل" Long tail Differential amplifier باستخدام ترانزيستور يعمل كمصدر تيار ثابت بدلا من مقاومة الباعث Emitter و أيضا زيادة الكسب بتبنى نفس الفكرة بدلا من مقاومة المجمع Collector ويهمنا هنا أن نلقى الضوء على الحقائق التى يجب أن نتذكرها حين نتحدث عن مكبر العمليات
الحوار التالى يفترض إشارة الدخول (الجهد المطلوب تكبيره) يكون تقليديا أى متماثل حول الصفر أى اعلى قيمه موجبة مساوية لأعلى قيمة سالبة
أولا : من الدوائر السابقة نجد الحاجة إلى مصدر تغذية موجب وآخر سالب - ليس من الضرورى أن يكونا متساويين حيث كل منها يؤثر فى جزء ولكن من الأفضل و الأسهل عمليا أن يكونا متساويين و أن تنسب القاعدة للأرضى ( صفر فولت) حتى يسهل ربطها بالدوائر الأخرى
ثانيا : تساوى جهدى المصدرين يحقق فائدة كبيرة وهى التكبير لنصفى الإشارة يمكن أن يصل لقيم متماثلة 
مثلا لو كانت إشارة دخول = +/- 0.1 فولت و سنكبر 100 مرة سيكون الخرج +/- 10 فولت لذا وجب أن تكون مصادر التغذية اعلى قليلا من هذه القيمة أما لو كان واحد 10 فولت وآخر 5 فولت لن نستطيع أن نحصل على خرج اعلى من جهد المصدر مسببا "قص" الخرج Clipping – ولكن هناك دوائر هذا دورها بالضبط – لهذا ليس هنا تصميما خطأ وآخر صواب ولكن هل يؤدى الغرض أم لا ؟
و بالمثل لو كان واحد 10 فولت والآخر 20 سيكون هناك جهد غير مستغل
ثالثا : يمكن أن نستخدم مصدر تغذية واحد و هنا ستكون القاعدة منسوبة لنصف الجهد للسبب المذكور سابقا
رابعا : القاعدة يجب أن تجد مسار للأرضى أو لنصف الجهد (كما فى بند ثالثا) هذا المسار سيمر منه تيار القاعدة(تيار مستمر) ، إذا انقطع هذا المصدر توقف المكبر عن العمل لدخول الترانزيستور مرحلة القطع Cut Off فمثلا
لو احتجنا للربط بمكثف لعزل مركبة الجهد المستمر من مرحلة سابقة ، لا بد من توفير هذا المسار من خلال مقاومة أخرى
خامسا : فى حال الربط بدون مكثف ، يجب أن يسمح مصدر الإشارة بمرور تيار القاعدة خلاله أو نوفر مسارا آخر لتيار القاعدة (هناك بعض المصادر لا تمرر التيار المستمر مثل الكريستال) و يراعى هنا نوع الترانزيستور المستخدم حيث لو كان س م س NPN سيكون التيار داخل إلى القاعدة أى المصدر يسمح بخروج التيار منه وإن كان م س م PNP سيكون التيار خارجا من القاعدة .
طبعا فى حال عدم تماثل الإشارة حول الصفر يمكنك أن تتغاضى عن بعض القيود مادام الغرض يتحقق والغاية تبرر الوسيلة هنا ليس عيبا.
بقى أن نذكر أن الجهد على القاعدتين معا يمكن أن يزاد أو ينقص و بملاحظة أن القاعدة الأولى ستنتج جهدا معكوسا على المجمع لنفس الترانزيستور الأول و بنفس القيمة ولكن فى نفس الاتجاه على مجمع الترانزيستور الثانى أى باستخدام المثال السابق سينقص جهد المجمع الأول 10 فولت فى حين الثانى يزيد 10 فولت





و لأن نفس الجهد مطبق على الترانزيستور الثانى سيتولد جهد معاكس على الترنزيستورين فيلاشى كل منها الآخر ولهذا يسمى النظام المتماثل أو المتشابه أو المشترك Common Mode
نظرا لأن الترنزيستورين ليسا متطابقين تماما مهما حاولنا ولأن الكسب لكل منها لن يصل للحد الكافى وأيضا كما قلنا فى أول مقاله لن تتساوى قيم المقاومات و سيبقى هناك نسبة سماح فلن يكون الخارج متطابق تماما و سيبقى هناك نسبة من الجهد المشترك على القاعدتين ستجد طريقها للخرج لهذا تسمى هذه النسبة نسبه رفض الجهد المشترك Common Mode Rejection Ratio (CMRR) وهى أحد القيم الهامة فى الدوائر المتكاملة ، ويمكن تحسينها بإضافة أكثر من مرحلة إما على التتابع أو بنظام دارلنجتون Darlington أو بهما معا.
أيضا تحدثنا عن جهود التغذية يجب أن تتساوى لكن لو ارتفع جهد المنبع الموجب مثلا - سنجد أن الترانزيستور مصدر تيار ثابت أى لن يتأثر جهد المجمع C نهائيا. لهذا لن نحتاج لمصدر تغذية مثبت الجهد وغالى التكلفة. ولكن للأسباب المذكورة أيضا لن يتصرف الترانزيستور بالمثالية المتوقعة و الأسوأ لن يتصرف الاثنان بتطابق مما ينتج قليلا من الفارق عن المثالية وهذه النسبة أيضا تسمى نسبة رفض التغذية (اختصارا لرفض تأثير تغير جهد التغذية) Supply Rejection Ratio وهى أيضا من القيم الهامة للدوائر المتكاملة
هل ذكرنا الكسب فى الدوائر المتكاملة؟ عجبا ، ليس له هذه الأهمية حيث أن أقلها كسبا له قيمة أعلى مما نحتاج وذلك ببساطة لتعدد المراحل داخل الوحدة لزيادة جودة الأداء العام 
هل نبدأ فى الدوائر المتكاملة الآن ونحن مستعدون أم نذكر كلمة أو اثنتين عن تصنيع الدوائر ذاتها فقد تكشف لنا بعض القيود و نعرف إجابات "لماذا" قبل أن نسأل؟
وإلى اللقاء إن شاء الله فى المرة القادمة


----------



## احمد2339 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

أخ ما جد شكرا لك

لكن اريد ان اتعلم كيف اعمل بورد أضع عليه تجربتي
في الحقيقة سألت كثير من المهندسين على ذلك ولم اتلقى منهم أي دعم


----------



## ahmed wires (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اللى يعرف حاجة عنlatches و registers ياريت يقولى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

احمد2339 قال:


> أخ ما جد شكرا لك
> لكن اريد ان اتعلم كيف اعمل بورد أضع عليه تجربتي
> في الحقيقة سألت كثير من المهندسين على ذلك ولم اتلقى منهم أي دعم


اخى
هناك نوعين يمكن التحدث عنهم من كلامك
إن كان الهدف تضع تجربة فالأفضل استخدام البوردات المخرمة المسماه Bread Board حيث يمكن وضع المكونات بدون لحام ما يجعل التجربة والتعديل ممكنا
بعد الإنتهاء و الإستقرار على الدائرة يمكن عمل بوردة تقليدية و لحام المكونات عليها
الأخيرة كنت كتبت مجموعة مقالات تتناول هذا الموضوع ولكن للأسف محيت بالتقادم - فإن كانت تهم الزملاء أستطيع وضعها مرة أخرى مثبتة حتى لا تمحى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ahmed wires قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اللى يعرف حاجة عنlatches و registers ياريت يقولى


أخى ابحث فى جوجل عنها ستجد ما تريد
عادة الأختلاف بينها لا يذكر إذا ما تحدثنا عن قطع منفصلة مثل 74xx , 40xx وهى عبارة عن مجموعة من الـ Flip Flop عادة 4 او 8 ولها مجموعة inputs , Outputs و يتم تحميل الداتا فيها بواسطة clock بعضها لة Clear و البعض لة Enable
داخل الميكرو بروسيسور أو الميكرو كونتروللر الأمر مختلف حيث الـ latches هو ما تحفظ به البيانات مؤقتا ولا تذهب إليه نتائج العمليات الحسابية والمنطقية أما الـ registers فهو يمكن وضع البيانات فيه بصورة مؤقتة و توجه إليه نتائج العمليات داخل الميكرو


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف تصنع الدوائر المتكاملة؟
منذ أيام الصمامات الإلكترونية و الجهود متواصلة للتصغير وتقليل الحجم والوزن و محاولة استخدام جهد تشغيل أقل مما أدى لإنتاج صمامات فى قطر القلم الرصاص و لكن كان على وشك الولادة طفل صغير يعمل بنظرية تحويل المقاومة أى Transfer Resistor و اختصر اسمه إلى الترانزيستور – كان أصغر جدا ويعمل على جهود أقل
كان الهدف طبعا العمل على ترددات أعلى و التسليح و توجيه الصواريخ و استخدام الأجهزة المحمولة على الطائرات وفى الصواريخ
و كان من ضمن هذه الجهود ما كان يسمى الدوائر المتكاملة وهى تجميع المقاومات والمكثفات اللازمة للتشغيل فى عبوة صغيرة مغمورة بالإبوكسى (مادة غير قابلة للفك أو الصهر أو الإذابة و مقاومة للحرارة أكثر من الدوائر التى بداخلها) لتحسين الأداء و عدم توضيح أسرار الدوائر الخ وكانت فعالة
كانت تشمل المقاومات و الملفات و المكثفات الصغيرة لأن الكبيرة قليلا ما تضاف حتى لا يكون الحجم ضخما.
مع دخول الترانزيستور وكانت من الجيرمانيوم دخلت الثنائيات أيضا و أمكن تصغير حجم المكثفات لانخفاض الجهود المستخدمة و تحسن التكنولوجيا باكتشاف البلاستيك و الراتنجات كمواد عازلة.
بالطبع عند استخدام السيليكون والذى تخلص من عيوب الجيرمانيوم الأساسية فى حساسيته المفرطة لتغير الحرارة و قله اعتماديته Reliability أصبح من الممكن شموله فى الدوائر المتكاملة و هنا نرى التسمية من كون الدائرة الناتجة متكاملة جاهزة للأداء.
بعد ذلك أدت الأبحاث لإنتاج الترانزيستور السيليكون بصورة أقل كلفة للتغيير الكلى فى شكل إنتاجه - فبعد أن كان بلورة رأسية من ثلاث طبقات تحول لبلورة أفقية من ثلاث طبقات كثلاث علب داخل بعضها






طبعا الرسم يبالغ فى سمك القاعدة B للتوضيح و يجب أن تكون رقيقة جدا كما ذكرنا فى مرات سابقة وإلا لن يعمل الترانزيستور
أدى هذا الأسلوب لطفرة كبيرة فى صناعة الترانزيستور فأمكن لأول مرة عمل قرص من السيليكون النقى الرقيق و استخدام أسلوب التصوير الضوئى – كما فى صناعة البوردات - لتخليق مئات ثم آلاف من الوحدات على نفس الشريحة بعملية صناعية واحدة تستخدم الغازات الساخنة "لتشريب" السيليكون بالشوائب السالبة ثم الموجبة ثم السالبة أو العكس ثم تقطيع الترانزستورات و تعبئة كل واحد سليم فى صورته النهائية أما ما به عيب فى الصناعة يترك - كما أمكن اختباره قبل القص والتقطيع
ثم نشأت الفكرة لماذا نقطع الترانزستورات – بل نتركها و نجمع عليها باقى الدوائر – حسنا لا بأس ولكن هذا الحل مكلف
إذن لماذا لا نستخدم خامة السيليكون ذاتها لتكوين المقاومات المطلوبة – حل لا بأس به ولكن السيليكون النقى المستخدم أغلى بكثير من الكربون الذى تصنع منه المقاومات و الأهم من ذلك أن السيليكون لا تستطيع أن تنتج منه مقاومات ذات قيم دقيقة مما يجعل الدوائر قليلة الإعتماديه Reliability
الحل ؟
ما هى المشكلة لنقترح الحل!
المشكلة أن تحديد نسبة الشوائب التى تغير السيليكون من خام إلى "س أو م P Type or N Type" ما كانت يوما ما دقيقة و قيمة التوصيل (تحوله إلى مادة اكثر توصيلا) لا يمكن التوقع بنتائجها بدقة فالترانزيستور يعتمد على الخلاف بين الشوائب و النسب بينها أكثر بكثير من القيمة المطلقة لأى منها على عكس قيمة المقاومة الأومية تعتمد أساسا على القيمة المطلقة لهذه الشوائب! فضلا عن أن التكرارية لن تحقق القيم ذاتها – هناك دوما تفاوت!! والأسوأ ، تغير درجة الحرارة له علاقة كبيرة مع قيمة المقاومة!!!
حسنا – الأمور ليست بهذا السوء
لو أعدنا النظر لدوائر الترانزيستور سنجد شيئا هاما جدا – لا يهم قيمة المقاومات التى تحدد جهد القاعدة مثلا، طالما الجهد عليها ثابتا فلو استخدمنا مجزئ جهد 10ك إلى 100ك لن يؤثر على الأداء كونه 12ك إلى 120ك أو 14ك إلى 140ك المهم أن تظل النسبة واحد إلى عشرة و أيضا لا تتغير إلى النصف أو الضعف
كما أن الكسب نسبة بين مقاومة المجمع إلى مقاومة الباعث
وهذا هو الحل - فقيمة المقاومة المصنعة من نفس خامة قرص السيليكون تعتمد على شكلها لأن العمق ثابت ورقيق جدا ، أى لو ثبتنا العرض يكون الطول دالة فى القيمة – كلما زاد الطول زادت المقاومة بنفس النسبة و على أى الأحوال القيمة تحولت إلى مساحة وهى يمكن تصنيعها بدقة عالية – وبذلك أصبح من الممكن أن نصنع مقاومتان نسبتهما إلى بعضهما دقيقة إلى 1% لكن قيمة كل منها قد تتغير 20% أو أكثر قليلا
أول مشكله قد حلت والآن ماذا عن التكلفة؟
حقا إنها عائق لا بأس به فالمقاومة التى تصل 100ك يمكن عمل بذات السيليكون المستخدم فيها الكثير من الترانزستورات – ما الحل؟
الحلقة قبل الماضية تحدثنا عن الترانزيستور كمصدر تيار ثابت و كيف باستخدام مقاومة أصغر مع ثنائى يمكننا الحصول على مقاومة كبيرة و فعلا تكلفة هذه الدائرة أقل بكثير من إهدار كمية السيليكون للحصول على المقاومة المكافئة – وجب هنا أن نغير نمط النظر للكلفة، فكلفة عمل ترانزيستور واحد هى كلفة عمل عشرة آلاف هى كلفة تصنيع هذا القرص الواحد من السيليكون بكاملة حيث يخضع كله لذات العمليات مرة واحدة.
فإن استفدنا من السيليكون كمساحة لتصنيع دوائر أكثر أصبح العائد أكبر فالثمن هنا للسيليكون وليس ما تشكل عليه و لو استطعت أن تكسر دائرة متكاملة لفحص ما بداخلها مثل 741 ستجد مساحة السيليكون بالكاد ملليمتر مربع واحد و للقطعة 747 المحتوية أربع دوائر تجدها أكبر قليلا وثمنها مقارب للأولى والسبب أن استهلاك السيليكون لتخليق أطراف توصيل يكاد يكون أكبر من المكبر ذاته فى القطع الصغيرة مثل المكبرات.
المكثفات ؟ هى حقا مشكله سنتحدث عنها المرة القادمة إن شاء الله أما الملفات فمما سبق نرى أنها مشكلة لا حل لها و علينا أن ندور حولها ونتجنبها.
وإلى اللقاء إن شاء الله


----------



## البرنس خالد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزا الله والداك عنك كل خير 
على ماقدمته الينا وشكرا جزيلا
ارجوا الاضافه فيا ترونه مناسبا


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ياشباب ا بغى مساعدة منكم في شرح لمكبر العمليات من أ إلى ي وبالعربي
عشان عندي بحث عنه بالكلية

والله يجزيكم ألف خير ويبعد عنكم كل مكروه


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ..
..
أخي محمود .. قلة من الناس من إذا تكلم كلام نظري 
فهم .. فقد أعطيت أسلوب رائع في الشرح
..
سأستمر معك بمتابعة السلسلة فقد استفدت 
منها الكثير ..
..
واصل فنحن معك .. وحاول أن تتدعم الموضوع 
بصور أكثر ..
..
أتمنى أن يخرج على شكل كتاب .. وإن لم يمكن يخرج 
على شكل ملف ( word )
..
وهذه تحية لك بطول قامتك يالغالي
..
انتبه .. فغلاك زاد بعد قراءة سلسلتك
..
ابنكم الجاد​


----------



## بدر الدجى (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2008)

المكثفات:
كما نعلم من المقالات الأول أن المكثف ببساطة عبارة عن لوحين موصلين بينهما عازل ، و تكون قيمته متناسبة مع مساحة الألواح و مقسومة على المسافة أى أن المسافة لو نقصت للنصف زادت السعة للضعف.
إذن كيف نستطيع أن نركب هذا المكثف ، نعلم أن لدينا السيليكون كأحد الألواح – كيف سنضع العازل و اللوح الثانى ؟
الحل بسيط وهو كما نصنع الوصلات العادية
إذن كيف نصنع الوصلات العادية – كيف نقوم بتوصيل الترانزستورات والمقاومات العديدة الموجودة لنكون الدائرة الإلكترونية التى نريد ؟
يجب أن نغطى المجموعة بمادة عازلة نضع فوقها الوصلات – لكى نخرج من حفرة نقع فى بئر
كيف نضع طبقة عازلة بالقوة الكافية لوضع مادة موصلة و ما هى المادة الموصلة و كيف نوصلها مع ترانزستورات بمساحات مجهرية لا ترى بالعين ولا بمجهر بسيط ؟
إذن يجب وضع الموصل كما نشكل الترانزستورات ، لذا سيكون بخار الألومنيوم هو الحل لكي يكثف مكونا رقيقة من الألومنيوم تغطى السيليكون ثم بنفس عملية التصوير والنحت نبقى ما نريد و نزيل ما يزيد.
حسنا حلت مشكلة و أغلقت الأبواب أمام الأخرى – أى مادة عازلة تلك التى تتحمل بخار الألومنيوم ولو لفترة وجيزة جدا تكفى لهذه العملية ؟
لا أفضل من أكسيد السيليكون ( ثانى أكسيد السيليكون) والذى نجده بكثرة على الشواطئ – الرمل تقريبا لا يؤثر فيه شئ
بمجرد تمرير أكسجين نشط ساخن على سطح الشريحة – تتغطى الأجزاء المكشوفة بطبقة رقيقة من أكسيد السيليكون تتيح باقى العمليات المذكورة .
بنفس هذه الطريقة نستطيع عمل مكثف بتشكيل عازل من أكسيد السيليكون و نطلى فوقه طبقة من الألومنيوم وهو أفضل من الثنائى المعكوس و الذى يعمل أيضا كمكثف لأنه لا قطبية له فيتيح التعامل مع الجهود المترددة فضلا على أن قيمته لا تتأثر بتغير الجهد الواقع عليه كما فى حال الدايود ( الثنائى) ، المشكلة فى المساحة المطلوبة للحصول على قيم معلومة لذا تكون قاصرة على قيم حتى 50 بيكو فاراد ولا تستخدم إلا للضرورة.


الملفات :
تعتمد أساسا على عدة لفات وهذا ما لم يتيسر حتى الآن و لذلك تستبدل دوائره بأخر تؤدى نفس الوظائف لذلك فقط القطع المسماة Hybrid أى الهجين تحتوى على ملفات و تكون قطع منفصلة مجمعة على الشريحة.
هذا كتاب يشرح بالتفصيل كيفية تصنيع هذه القطع لمن يهمه التفصيل و هنا نكتفى بالإمكانيات و ما يمكننا عمله ولا يمكننا عمله
http://books.google.com/books?id=aB...3wO5y&sig=_Wu-OnZQWay7mL-1UNBGvBExan0#PPP1,M1


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2008)

مكبر العمليات :
ما معنى مكبر عمليات و لماذا عمليات – مكبر فقط أو مكبر عالى الكسب هل هذا اسم غير مستحب ، و أى عمليات تلك التى يقوم بها ؟
المسألة لها تاريخ و للطرافة أيضا لها علاقة بالحاسب الآلى – أقدم مما نتصور .
منذ قديم الأزل يحاول الإنسان صنع آلة حاسبة و ربما أقدم آلة عرفت هى آلة الخرز الصينية و لكن كلها كانت آلات بسيطة و تعمل يدويا و غير قابلة للبرمجة ولكن حاجة الإنسان لآلة حاسبة سريعة - قديمة قدم الحضارة .
أول آلة ميكانيكية كانت من اختراع الفرنسى باسكال و تعتمد على التروس و الروافع و كانت سريعة بالنسبة للحساب اليدوى و كانت تصلح فقط للأربع عمليات الأساسية – الجمع والطرح والضرب و القسمة فكلها مشتقات لعملية واحدة هى الجمع و التى يمثلها حركة ترس (مسنن ) فى اتجاه واحد و الطرح هى حركته عكسيا
و لترجمة العمليات بمفهوم الجمع نجد أن :
الطرح : 9-7 = ؟ يمكن صياغتها أجمع كم على 7 لأصل إلى 9
الضرب : 3 × 5 = 3 مجموعة على نفسها خمسة مرات
القسمة : 6 ÷ 2 = أجمع 2 على نفسها كم مرة لأحصل على 6
مع تطور الصناعة زادت الحاجة للحسابات الآلية و أصبح لا مفر من إدخال حساب المثلثات و جداول اللوغاريتمات فى العمليات الحسابية فالحياة ليست كلها جمع وطرح وضرب و قسمة و عمليات التوجيه عن بعد و استخدام الآليات (الروبوت والمسمى خطأ إنسان آلى - فهى آلة قابلة للبرمجة ولا علاقة لها بالإنسانية) – حتم استخدام تلك الدوال الحسابية .
بدأت الأشكال المسماة كآمة وهو شكل ميكانيكى أشبه بقرص ولكنه ليس دائريا بل يتغير نصف قطرة مع الزاوية ليعطى القيمة المطلوبة مع الزاوية مثل تلك القطع التى تتحكم فى صمامات البنزين والعادم فى موتورات السيارات ولكنها قاصرة وابعد ما تكون عن السرعة و تحقيق الدقة والمدى .
أدى اختراع الصمام الإلكترونى لطفرة فى عالم الحاسبات – كل ما سبق سمى حاسبات أيضا حتى ولم تكن تلعب Games ولا تدخل ألشات – و كانت الصمامات (تقوم بعمل الترانزيستور الآن) بالتكبير و التكبير ببساطة هو عملية الضرب فعند تكبير جهد 5 مرات فقد ضربته فى 5 
القسمة: يؤديها مجزئ الجهد فعند حصولك على ربع الجهد فهى القسمة على 4 
الجمع : كان يقتضى إضافة مجموعة الجهود على مدخل الدائرة من خلال مقاومات و التى تؤثر بعضها على بعض مقللة قيمة كل منها مما يضطرنا للتعويض بمكبر
الطرح : كما هو الحال فى الترانزيستور فالمرحلة الواحدة تعكس الإشارة و بإضافتها فإنها تطرح بدل أن تجمع
الوحيدة التى لا تستخدم صمام هى القسمة و لكن لعزلها عن ما يليها أو ما يسبقها يفضل استخدام دائرة مماثلة لما شرحناها باسم تابع الباعث Emitter Follower و من هنا أصبح لدينا العمليات الأربع الأساسية
بتشكيل جزء داخل الصمام من السهل جعل تصرفه لوغاريتمى تماما كما فى الترانزيستور و فى الواقع يبذل المصممون جهدا لجعل أى وسيلة تتصرف خطيا وهكذا تحقق اللوغاريتمى
ماذا عن حساب المثلثات
يمكن تركيب شبكة مقاومات لتقريب العلاقات المثلثية بنسبة خطأ مقبولة خاصة و أن أى جهد متردد هو فى الواقع علاقة جيب زاوية Sine Wave و بترحيلة 90 درجة نحصل على جيب التمام Cosine Wave و الظل يأتى بالقسمة
أخذا فى الاعتبار حجم الصمامات الكبير و كمية الحرارة و حاجتها لمصدر تغذية قوى و قاعدة (شاسيه) كبير للتثبيت كان يصنع مكبر للجمع وآخر للطرح و ثالث للضرب و هكذا و من هنا سمى مكبر العمليات لأته يقوم بالعمليات الحسابية
وهكذا نشأ أول حاسب وكان قابل للبرمجة بتركيب الوحدات وكان خطيا أو تمثيليا أى أن الإشارة تعالج داخله تماثليا وفى الزمن الفعلى Real Time حيث كانت الذاكرة – حين ذاك - معضلة
و نشأت الوحدات القابلة للبرمجة بسهوله عن طريق وضع كل الوحدات فى رآك (دولاب معدنى قياسى تصفف داخله الوحدات) و يتم التوصيل بواسطة مقابس Plugs مثل بدالات الهاتف القديمة كما أمكن "تخزين" أو تبنى إن شئت القول ، عدة برامج والاختيار بينها بمجموعة من الريلاى
مواصفات مكبر العمليات ؟
كسب عالى كافى لتعويض أى فقد فى العملية المطلوبة
معاوقة دخول عالية جدا حتى لا تؤثر على ما قبلها
معاوقة خروج صغيرة جدا حتى لا تؤثر على ما يليها
المرة القادمة بإذن الله سنرى كيف تحقق هذا باستخدام الترانزستورات


----------



## ياسينكو (10 مارس 2008)

_thanx ......alot ....go ahead always_


----------



## احمدعباس79 (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2008)

مكبر العمليات – و أشهرها 741
كما سبق أن شرحنا يتكون من مكبر تفاضلى Long Tail Differential Amplifier للحصول على أكبر كسب و لزيادة التكبير نريد مقاومة مجمع كبيرة – وكما ذكرنا هناك مشاكل جمة فى المقاومات الكبيرة و استخلصنا أن استخدام ترانزيستور و مقاومة صغيرة و موحد ثنائى أن نحصل على مصدر تيار ثابت
استخدمت كل هذه الأشياء معا للحصول على مكبر ذو كسب عالى ثم تليه مرحلة تكبير أخرى و مرحلة خروج كما سبق الشرح.
كانت مشاكل هذه الوحدات أن زيادة جهد الدخول عن قيمة البطارية المستخدمة فى التغذية يضع جهدا زائدا على الترانزستورات و مع وجود الشريحة التى تصنع منها القطعة كطبقة رابعة تنقلب الترانزستورات إلى ثايريستور و يتوقف المكبر عن العمل إن لم يتلف كليا فى ظاهرة تسمى Latch Up و بعد التطوير و تجنب هذه الظروف المؤسفة نتج المكبر المعروف بالرقم 741 والذى لقى نجاحا كبيرا ونظرا لثباته و كفاءة أداؤه سمى قياسيا أو Industrial Standard بمعنى أن يرجع إليه عند مقارنة الآخرين أو الأحدث منه.
لنرى الآن مم يتركب هذا المكبر – الدائرة من وضع شركة ناشيونال National أحد المنتجين له

لقد قمت بتلوين بعض الأجزاء حتى تبدو الوظائف واضحة
مرحلة الخرج هى من طراز مزدوج أى 2 ترانزيستور تسمى الدفع والجذب Push Pull والسبب أن أحدها س م س والآخر عكسه وهما Q14 , Q20 و بافتراض توحيد جهد القاعدة لهما فإن زيادة جهد القاعدة المشتركة يزيد تيار أحدهما Q14 لزيادة جهد القاعدة الباعث بينما يقل الآخر Q20 لانخفاض جهد القاعدة الباعث نظرا لكونهما معكوسين أى أن أحدهما "يدفع" التيار للحمل بينما الآخر "يجذبه" وهذه التركيبة تعطى خرجا أفضل من حيث القدرة و قلة التشويه
لكن لو وصلنا فعلا القاعدتين سيكون كلا الترانزيستورين فى وضع عدم التوصيل لذا يجب أن نمد على الأقل بالقيمة 0.6 فولت اللازمة لفتح كلا الترانزيستورين!!
هناك أيضا المقاومتان R9,R10 يجب أن نعمل لهما حساب – أولا يجب أن نعرف فائدتهما
عند حدوث قصر فى نقطة الخرج رقم 6 المسماة Output فبدلا من أن يكون الترانزيستور Q14 أو Q20 فى حالة توصيل و يمر تيار كبير يسبب تلفه ، تتدخل هاتان المقاومتان للحد من هذا التأثير – كما أن لدينا ثلاث دوائر باللون الأخضر هدفها حماية الوحدة من التلف و سنتكلم عن إحداها الآن وهى Q15 والباقى فى حينه
عند زيادة التيار الخارج عن 20 مللى أمبير يبدأ الجهد على R9 يصل لحد أن يبدأ الترانزيستور Q15 فى التوصيل ساحبا التيار من قاعدة الترانزيستور Q14 مقللا من توصيله حاميا له من التلف
بعد معرفة أن هناك جهدا مستمرا يجب أن يكون بين القاعدتين نجد أن الترانزيستور Q16 والمقاومتين R7,R8 يوفران الجهد المطلوب للحفاظ على جهد التوصيل للترانزيستورين Q14 , Q20 نلاحظ أيضا أنه باللون الأخضر أى هو الدائرة الثانية من دوائر الحماية
كيف يعمل؟
بسيطة الترانزيستور Q16 يجب أن يكون غير موصل و عليه فالمقاومتان يحددان الجهد المطلوب
لماذا وضع الترانزيستور إذن
بسيطة – إن بدأ التوصيل فهذا معناه أن التيار زاد عما يجب وهنا يتدخل الترانزيستور لتقليل توصيل الترانزيستورين Q14 , Q20 أيضا و لكن ماذا يسبب زيادة التيار – عادة لن تكون الإشارة المراد تكبيرها ولكن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة لأى سبب – إما درجة حرارة الجو أو استمرار سحب تيار من الخرج أكثر مما هو مسموح به

لدينا ثلاث دوائر أخرى باللون الأزرق كل منها عبارة عن مصدر تيار ثابت من ترانزيستور و دايود و مقاومة
من سبق كلامنا عن الترانزيستور و كيفية تصنيعه فى الدوائر المتكاملة سنجد أن من الصعب عمل دايود منفردا لاحتياجه لإطار عازل حوله سيكون بمثابة مجمع لترانزيستور لذا من الأسهل أن نصنع ترانزيستور أو هو ذا المتاح ثم نضع قصرا بين المجمع والقاعدة لنبقى على الموحد المكون من القاعدة والباعث
لاحظ أيضا أن لو أردنا عما مصدرين تيار ثابت لا مانع من وضع الموحدين على التوالى لتوفير المساحة والجهد
أرجو لمن لا يتذكر أن يراجع الدائرة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/22298d1195977832-curamp2.gif
المكبر التفاضلى هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/22295d1195977300-difamp1.gif
و الشرح هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-11.html
حتى لا يكون الشرح طويلا مملا ربما يكون من المناسب أن نقسمه إلى مرتين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2008)

اعتذر يوجد مشكلة ولم استطيع رفع الصورة


----------



## بطيخةحمرى (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
البطيخة الحمرى تتكلم :أنا أمي(لا أفقة شئ) في الألكترونيات ماذاعلي أن أتعلم في الألكترونيات وفي أي مواقع أجدها الرجاء زودوني بالروابط وجزاجم الله عني كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مارس 2008)

هنا شرح لكل المواضيع تقريبا بالإنجليزية
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
و هنا بالعربية
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2008)

تمكنت من رفع الصورة المصاحبة لشرح مكبر العمليات 741


----------



## ع الباسط (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ ماجد عباس محمد فلقد ساعدتني بهذه المعلومات القيمة على انجاو تقريري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أبريل 2008)

تمنياتى أخى عبد الباسط لك بالتوفيق و ارجو الا تبخل على بأى استفسارات حتى استطيع تقديم ما به لفائدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

741 جزء 2
بعد أن راجعنا المكبر التفاضلى و مصدر التيار الثابت ، فلو نظرنا للدوائر باللون الأزرق سنجد 3 مصادر تيار ثابت
Q8,Q11,Q12 هى الثنائيات الثلاثة بالطريقة السابق ذكرها ترانزيستور و قصر بين المجمع والقاعدة
الثنائيان Q11,Q12 متصلان على التوالى من خلال المقاومة R5 مما يجعل التيار فيهما واحد
بما أن التيار فى الترانزيستور مساوى للتيار فى الثنائى إذن بالتبعية يجب أن يكون التيار فى Q13 مساويا للتيار فى Q10 
أيضا بما أن التيار فى Q10 مار أيضا فى Q8 إذن لا بد أن يكونا متساويين
أى أن تيار Q8 مساويا لتيار Q10 مساويا لتيار Q13 
نلاحظ أن Q9 يكون مع Q8 مصدر تيار ثابت أى تيار كل منها مساوى لتيار الآخر
إذن تيار Q8 مساويا لتيار Q13 .
هكذا لدينا ثلاث مصادر تيار متساوية تحت كل الظروف مثل تغير درجات الحرارة ، تغير جهد التغذية الخ
هذا ما تكلمنا عنه سابقا أثناء التصنيع حين قلنا أن تحقيق النسب أدق بكثير من تحقيق قيمة محددة حيث هنا لدينا ثلاث مصادر متساوية التيار و تتابع بعضها Good Tracking
تكلمنا المرة السابقة عن الترانزستورات ,Q20 Q14,Q15,Q16 – الآن Q13 دخل فى اللعبة و اصبح معروفا
ولكن أين المكبر الذى يغذى أو يقود مرحلة الخرج هذه ؟
المكبر هو زوج من الترانزستورات بنظام المسمى دارلنجتون حيث المجمع مشترك و تيار باعث الأول يكون تيار القاعدة للثانى وهما هنا Q18 ، Q17 - طبعا لا بد من استخدام مقاومة للمجمع – و المقاومة الأكبر تعطى كسبا أكبر و تسبب نقصا فى الجهد أعلى – وكما سبق الحل هو مصدر تيار ثابت أو Q13 و الآن عرفنا وظيفته و فيما يستخدم .
لتحقيق ثبات أفضل للمكبر دارلنجتون ، يفضل استخدام مقاومة باعث لكل ترانزيستور هما R11,R12
أيضا لو زاد التيار فى هذا المكبر خاصة Q18 لأن تياره يكبر بواسطة Q17 و أيضا بسبب الحرارة فحتى لا يزيد تيار Q18 عن المسموح فإن َQ22 يتدخل – ببساطة التيار يسبب ارتفاع الجهد على R11 ثم يبدأ الترانزيستور فى التوصيل ساحبا التيار من قاعدة Q18
وصلنا الآن لأن مدخل المراحل الأخيرة من المكبر هى قاعدة Q18 ، أليست كأى ترانزيستور تحتاج جهد وتيار للقاعدة ليعمل؟ نعرف أنه من الرسم سيأخذ ما يريد من المكبر التفاضلى والذى يشكل مرحلة الدخول !

هيييييه مهلا هنا - هذا ليس مكبر تفاضلى والقصة مختلفة تماما

معذرة لنعود للوراء خطوة واحدة فقط !!
ذكرنا سابقا أن الترانزيستورين Q9، Q10 يمر فيهما نفس التيار وهذا يعنى أن الجهد على كل منهما مساوى للآخر أى أن النقطة التى تربط المجمع مع الآخر و المعطاة لونا بنفسجيا تساوى نصف المسافة بين خطى التغذية أى نصف المسافة بين +15فولت و –15 فولت أى بالضبط صفر فولت – وهذه لهذا تسمى الأرضى الافتراضى أو Virtual Ground حيث تتصرف كما لو كانت متصلة بالأرضى (نقطة الصفر أو التعادل) دون أن تكون متصلة فعليا به وهى ثابتة مهما تغير جهدى التغذية معا 
وجب التنويه للحاجة إليها
قلنا أيضا عن Q8 أن التيار أيضا مساويا لهما – هذا التيار ينقسم لقسمين متساويين فى Q1,Q2 وهما المكبرين التفاضليين فقط هنا لعبة صغيرة
نريد زيادة مقاومة الدخول – قلنا سابقا نستخدم تابع مهبطى Emitter Follower وهذا بالضبط دور Q1,Q2 فنحن نأخذ الخرج من المهبط
إذن لا كسب ؟!! – نعم ولكن مقاومة دخول عالية ونحقق الكسب فى مرحلة أخرى و للحفاظ على كونها مكبر تفاضلى نجعل كل مرحله متصلة بأخرى للتكبير
انظر إلى Q3,Q4 ستجد أن كل منها يأخذ دخوله من الباعث Emitter و يعطى الخرج من المجمع Collector و نقطة القاعدة مثبته عند جهد = صفر أى أرضى (الأرضى الافتراضى)
أليس هذا مكبر ذو قاعدة مشتركة ؟ Common Base Amplifier و الذى يحقق كسبا عاليا و يناسب الترددات العالية أيضا ؟ - لقد ضربنا ثلاث عصافير بحجر وهما الكسب العالى التردد العالى و أخيرا التخلص من مقاومات الانحياز اللازمة للتشغيل باعتمادنا على خرج تابع مهبط Emitter Follower 
إذن بدمج تابع مهبط Emitter Follower مع مكبر ذو قاعدة عامة Common Base Amplifier أضفنا للعصافير الثلاثة مقاومة الدخول العالية .
أعلم أنك ستقول مقاومة المجمع Collector لكل من Q3,Q4 هى ترانزيستور آخر و هى Q5,Q6 و لكن Q5,Q6 ليسا مصدر تيار ثابت ولا يوجد معها دايود
حقا كل هذا صحيح فالترانزيستور Q7 لا يمثل دايود بأى حال !!
لنتتبع الإشارة منذ دخولها من العالم الخارجى على الطرف رقم 3 والمسمى NON-INVERTING INPUT
لنأخذ مثلا لحظه ازدياد الجهد (والانخفاض بنفس التتابع) 
زيادة الجهد تزيد التيار فى تابع المهبط Q1 فيزداد أيضا جهد الباعث وهذا يزيد جهد الباعث للترانزيستور Q3 أيضا بحكم أنه ذو قاعدة مشتركة Q3 فيزداد تيار المجمع Collector له – هذا يسبب ازدياد تيار القاعدة للترانزيستور Q7 وهو تابع مهبط Emitter Follower و من ثم تيار المهبط فيغذيها لكل من قاعدتى Q5,Q6 لتكبر مرة أخرى على المجمعين Q5,Q6
بقى أن نذكر الطرفين 1،5 المسميان Offset Null فى حالة أن نستخدم الوحدة فى كسب عالى و نتيجة لاستحالة التطابق التام بين كل المكونات التى نقول أنها متساوية قد نتوقع أن يكون الخرج صفرا بدون دخول ولا يحدث ذلك فنستخدم هذان الطرفان لتحقيق التعويض اللازم 
الآن قد فهمنا كل ما بداخل المكبر 741 هل كنا بحاجة لكل هذا العناء لكى نستخدمه؟؟!! – سبق أن نفذنا العديد من الدوائر بدون كل هذا الصداع !!
حقا لكن ما كنا نعرف عندما لا تعمل الدائرة ماذا كان السبب!!
يجب أن نستخلص بعض النقاط الهامة التى يوضح الأخطاء الشائعة
أولا : دخول المكبر هو زوج من الترانزيستور إما س م س أو م س م NPN or PNP هنا كانا NPN و فى LM324 من النوع الآخر و القاعدة دوما غير متصلة بشىء ما لم يذكر غير ذلك صراحة
هذا يعنى أنه لا بد من وجود مسار للتيار المستمر لتوفير تيار القاعدة حتى تعمل ترانزستورات الدخول وهو إما مباشرة أو من خلال مقاومة إما للأرضى (صفر فولت) أو أحد مصادر التغذية أو الخرج فالخرج يوفر هذا التيار أيضا
ثانيا : يجب أن نعلم من ورقة المواصفات Data Sheet هل هذا التيار خارج من الطرف أم داخلا إليه وهو فى حال ترانزستورات NPN يجب أن يدخل إليها و PNP يخرج منها
ما الفرق فالمقاومة التى توصل لا يعنيها اتجاه التيار
حقا لكن إن استخدمت مصدرا يعطى تيار أو يأخذ تيار يجب أن تعرف كيف توصله مثلا لو أردت أن تكبر تيار من ثنائى ضوئى سيكون توصيله مع 741 عكس توصيله مع 324 وغيره من التطبيقات الكثير
ثالثا : التيارات فى الداخل تعتمد مباشرة على قيمة مصادر التغذية فمصادر التيار الثابت ثنائى و مقاومة لذلك احرص على هذه المعلومة – اقرأ ورقة المواصفات Data Sheet جيدا و ما لم يذكر صراحة أن الوحدة تقبل تغذية متعددة من كذا إلى كذا فالأفضل ألا تستخدم إلا الجهد المرجح المذكور وهو غالبا +/- 15 فولت و الذى يمكن النزول به إلى +/- 10 فولت و قد تعمل عند +/-5فولت لكن لن تكون بنفس الكفاءة فضلا عن إن استبدلت الوحدة بأخرى بنفس الرقم لأى سبب قد لا تعمل ولا تقل عندها السابقة عملت!! فهذا شأنها وقد ولت
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن خصائصه و معنى كل قيمة منها و كيف نستغلها أو نتجنب مشاكلها


----------



## لمح البصر (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

جهد كبير و عظيم
جزيل الشكر عن هذه الدروس الدسمه بالمعلومات القيمه

-----------------------------------
اللهم ارحم ابى و امى و اغفر لهم
و ارحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين و اغفر لهم


----------



## منار يازجي (27 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## منار يازجي (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الله الوهاب (9 مايو 2008)

عن جد مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسينكو (12 مايو 2008)

_anks alot... mr. majethd_


----------



## ياسينكو (12 مايو 2008)

_thankx alot my freind majed_


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (17 مايو 2008)

أخى العزيز ماجد
تحياتى ودعواتى بالتوفيق . أرجوك لا تتوقف لأن الزملاء فـى حاجه للكثير .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2008)

أرجو لتسهيل متابعة الشرح أن نقوم بتحميل صفحة المواصفات للمكبر LM741 من الموقع 
http://www.alldatasheet.com
أرجو أن تختار National حتى يتطابق الشرح مع ما لديك – فضلا عن أنها تحتوى بعض الدوائر المفيدة 
الصفحة الأولى بها شرح مختصر لها والدائرة التى قمنا بدراستها المرتين السابقتين
أول الصفحة الثانية ستجد جملة
Absolute Maximum Ratings (Note 1)
Supply Voltage : +/- 22V
لو قرأت الملحوظة المرفقة (Note 1) ستعنى أن هذه القيم هى أعلى ما تتحمله القطعة و يجب أن تجد فى مكان ما جملة
Recommended Operating Conditions
Supply Voltage : +/-15V 
وهو يعنى أن هذا هو الجهد المقترح استخدامه – و مادام مقترح من المنتج إذن فهو أسلوب مهذب لكلمة الواجب استخدامه
قبل أن تبحث وتقول أين هى – معذرة ربما سقطت من هذه القطعة لشهرتها الواسعة و كونها أصبحت مقياسا صناعيا Industrial Standard – بمعنى انك ستجد مقولة مثل "هذا الرقم يعتبر ذو معاوقة دخول 10 مرات مثل 741 " 
قبل أن نترك هذه النقطة يجب ألا ننسى نقطة هامة وهى أن جهد التغذية له قيمة واحدة فقط ( لا تنسى أن الجهد الموجب مساوى للسالب ) وهذا يعنى أنه لا يصح أن تستخدم جهدا أقل من ذلك فعند استخدامك لجهد أقل من +/-10فولت ستبدأ خصائصه فى التغير و عند جهد أقل ستجد قطعة تعمل فى دائرة ما و أن استبدلتها ربما لا تعمل الأخرى – لا تقل أنها تالفة
إن شئت استخدام جهد أقل مثل بطارية 9 فولت – هناك أرقام أخرى تبدأ من 3 فولت و ستجد القيمة 
Supply Voltage : Min +/-1.5 : Max +/-15V
مثل المكبر LM324 مثلا
***
مما سبق علمنا أن كل مدخل من مدخلى مكبر العمليات الشهير LM741 هو ترانزيستور NPN س م س . وبالتحديد طرف القاعدة – لذا لو عدنا قليلا للوراء نجد أن التيار يجب أن يدخل إلى قاعدة الترانزيستور NPN حتى يعمل الترانزيستور ، و هذا يفرض علينا شيئا وهو تيار القاعدة – حسنا لنسمه كذلك.
ماذا لو شئنا تغيير ترانزيستور الدخول لتحسين الأداء هل سنغير الاسم أيضا و يصير لدينا اسم لكل نوع لتسهيل الضياع بين الأسماء ؟ لماذا لا نسمه تيار انحياز الدخول ؟ فتيار القاعدة يصطلح على تسميته تيار الانحياز فهو أما " يحيد " الترانزيستور نحو التوصيل أو القطع أو التشبع فليكن تيار انحياز الدخول Input Bias Current و مهما تغير نوع ترانزيستور الدخول سيظل يحتاج لتيار انحياز – هذا أفضل
إذن لو قرأنا الجدول فى نهاية الصفحة الثانية سنجد قيمته هى من 80 إلى 500 نانو أمبير
هيه مهلا - من أين آتيت بهذا الكلام ؟ هناك خانات عديدة ولا معنى لكل هذا !!!
أخى – المسألة بسيطة : الجدول مقسم لثلاث أقسام كل قسم لفصيلة من فصائل المكبر وهى
LM741A/LM741E
LM741
LM741C
الأولى أفضلها و التيار أقل ثم الثانية ثم الثالثة
و سنجد أن كل جزء من الثلاث و لكل خاصية للمكبر لها ثلاث قيم Min Typ Max
وهى تعنى Minimum أى الأقل ، Typical أى الفعلية ، و أخيرا Maximum أى العظمى




عذرا قد وضعت بعض الخطوط لزيادة الإيضاح و لونا لكل مدى منها 
و لماذا كل هذا التعقيد ؟ لماذا لا يصنعون الكل على افضل مواصفات مثل LM741A/LM741E ونرتاح من وجع القلب هذا
عند التصنيع – توضع شريحة السيليكون كما سبق الشرح فى الحلقات السابقة ، ثم بالتصوير تخلق المساحات المشكلة لكل ترانزيستور




سنجد أن مهما أخذنا من احتياطات سيظل طول المسافة من المصباح للوسط أقل منها للطرف مما يجعل الصورة فى المنتصف أدق و أضبط من الأطراف لذا الناتج من الجزء الأوسط دوما أعلى جودة من الأطراف و بينهما منطقة "نصف - نصف" ولهذا ستجد دوما ثلاث جداول لثلاث درجات من نفس الرقم لأى قطعة إلكترونية
أما عن القيمة الصغرى و الفعلية و العظمى فغالبا ما تذكر قيمتان منها حسب نوع المواصفة فمثلا تيار انحياز الدخول يفضل أن يكون قليلا لذا تذكر القيمة الفعلية و العظمى له لأن لو زادت عن العظمى سيتضرر أداء دائرتك أما لقيمة مثل مقاومة الدخول Input Resistance ستجد القيمة الأقل و الفعلية و ذلك لأن المكبر المثالى له مقاومة دخول مالا نهاية لذا انخفاض مقاومة الدخول عن حد معين قد يضر بأداء دائرتك لذا يقول الجدول لك أنها فعليا 2 ميجا أوم ولكن لن تقل عن كذا. ولكن هناك من يضع القيم الثلاث مثل Analog Devices .
ما هذا الكلام تقول فعليا كذا ولن تقل عن كذا – آلا تستطيع أن تقول قيمة واحدة؟؟؟
أخى – احضر عشرة دايودات من نفس الرقم و آفو رقمى و قم بقياس مقاومتهم فى وضع التوصيل – لن تجدهم متماثلين – ثم خذ أعلاهم مقاومة و أثناء القياس قم بتسخينه بلهب ولاعة أو عود ثقاب مثلا ستجد أنه انخفض لأقل من أقل واحد منهم – ثم يعود عندما يبرد – هذا هو سبب هذا التغيير
لاحظ أن الجدول به صفان و هناك عمود بعنوان Conditions أى شروط القياس و ستجد قيمة لدرجة 25 مئوى و مدى مناظر لمدى درجات الحرارة – كما أن الأرقام الثلاثة من المكبر تختلف فى مدى درجات الحرارة الممكن استخدامه فيها.
من المهم أن نعرف كيف نستغل المعلومات المدونة بصفحة البيانات
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنكمل البيانات ثم نفكر كيف نحسنها


----------



## alnury (14 يونيو 2008)

برااااافوووو أخوي ماجد 

والله أفدتنا الله يوفقك ويجزاك عنا كل خير

مع جزيـــــــــــــل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــر,,,


----------



## ابو همام المصرى (15 يونيو 2008)

انت انفردت بالوصف الدقيق بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير ونتمنى منك الافضل دائما ومع كامل تحياتى وتقديرى لك


----------



## مهندس افق (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## العامل لأجله (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في جهودك أخي ماجد وجعلك الله عون لإخوانك


----------



## اللكترون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عليك الله يكتب لك الاجر حرف كتبته وكل قارء للمقالات المفيد ه


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير


----------



## محمدحسكل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

1000000 شكر


----------



## محمدحسكل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدحسكل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشششششكور وثابر


----------



## ahmadaboelmaty (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كيف احمل هذة البرنامج على جهازى_ واسم البرنامج بالضبط 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أى برنامج تقصد يا أخى؟ انا لم اتحدث عن برامج


----------



## ajeeljabbar (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## drsh100100 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا 
ارجو بعض المقلات عن الكنتاكتورات والريلهات الكهربية
contactor&relay


----------



## احمد رونى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*مواصفات مكبر العمليات 741*

فى المرة الماضية وجدنا أن المكبر 741 له ثلاث مستويات
LM741A/LM741E
LM741
LM741C
ولكن لو نظرنا للمكبر 324 سنجد أن صحيفة البيانات تحتوى ثلاث أرقام
124،224،324 هذا أسلوب أشمل للتقسيم إلى ثلاث مستويات
124 تنتمى للمستوى الأفضل المسمى العسكرى Military Grade و هو صالح للاستخدام فى نطاق الحرارة من –25 إلى 125 درجة مئوية
الأوسط مثل 224 تنتمى للمستوى الأوسط المسمى الصناعى Industrial Grade و هو صالح للاستخدام فى نطاق الحرارة من صفر إلى مائة درجة مئوية
الأقل مثل 324 تنتمى للمستوى الأقل المسمى التجارى Commercial Grade و هو صالح للاستخدام فى نطاق الحرارة من صفر إلى 70 درجة مئوية
طبعا ينطبق نفس التدرج فى جودة الخواص على الأقسام الثلاث 

نلاحظ أن بعض القيم تحتوى القيمة الفعلية و العظمى و أخرى الفعلية والصغرى – أليس هذا غريبا ؟
كلا بل منطقى جدا فهو يعرض دوما أسوأ الأحوال حتى إذا أخذتها فى حسابك حصلت على أفضل من توقعاتك – كيف؟
إذا كانت الخاصية يفضل أن تكون أعلى ما يمكن ، إذن أسوأ الأوضاع هى أقلها مثل مقاومة الدخول تفضل أن تكون ما لا نهاية لذا يعطيك أقلها احتمالا
و إذا كانت الخاصية يفضل أن تكون صفر أو أقل ما يمكن مثل تيار انحياز الدخول أو اختلاف تيار الدخول المسمى Input Offset Current تكون أسوأ أوضاعها أعلاها لذا يكتب لك أعلاها.
لم ننتهى بعد من الأول حتى نذكر الثانى
لم نقدم جديدا على أية حال فالأول هو التيار الذى تحتاجه قاعدة الترانزيستور لكى تعمل و كما نعلم الكمال لله وحدة هذه التيارات ليست متساوية على مستوى المنتج ولا على مستوى الترانزيستورين داخل نفس القطعة
لذلك نجد لتيار انحياز الدخول قيمة كبرى و قيمة نمطية و هى كل الوحدات المصنعة يجب ألا تتعدى هذه الحدود أما اختلاف تيار الدخول المسمى Input Offset Current فهو الاختلاف بين المدخلين داخل نفس القطعة
و ما هذا الاختلاف ؟
مهما كانت دقة التصنيع لن تصل لحد الكمال، لذا فلابد أن يكون هناك خلاف ولو طفيف؟
وما أهمية هذا الاختلاف الطفيف؟
لا أستطيع أن أحدد إن كان ذو أهمية أو لا ، وحدك فقط الذى يحدد.
كيف؟ المسألة تعود للتصميم الذى تقوم به، فتيار القاعدة لكل من الترانزيستورين يمر فى الدائرة الخارجية و يسبب جهد و فرق التيار يسبب أيضا فرق فى الجهد.
إن كانت الدائرة ستكبره إذن سيسبب مشاكل و يجب أخذ الحيطة لمعادلة الجهد الناتج من تيار القاعدة.
أما فرق التيار فللأسف لا نستطيع تحديد قيمته ولا اتجاهه بمعنى هل هو لصالح هذا الطرف أم ذاك ، ولذلك إن كان هذا الفرق يسبب مشكلة كأن يكون المكبر يكبر جهود مستمرة من حساسات أو خلافه ، يمكن معادلة فرق التيار Input Offset Current بالطرفين 1 - 5 و المسمى كل منهما Offset Null أو "تصفير الفرق" و الدائرة مرسومة فى ذيل الصفحة الأولى من صفحة البيانات
نفس الكلام ينطبق على الجهد حيث نجد Input Offset Voltage وهو لو عملت قصر بين المدخلين، المفروض أن يكون الخرج = صفر أيضا ولكن هذا لا يحدث نتيجة أن هناك ذلك الفرق الطفيف ولكن المكبر ذو كسب عالى جدا و نتيجة هذا التكبير يظهر هذا الخرج، وهو جزء مما يعالج أيضا بالطرفين 1 – 5 السابق ذكرهما.
الآن بقى قبل أن نصمم دوائر نفهم بعض الخواص الهامة لهذا المكبر والتى تميزه عن غيره – ليس بالضرورة للأحسن و لكن لنعرف ماذا نبحث عنه حين نريد تصميم دائرة ما.
الأولى : Input Resistance ونجدها قبل آخر صفحة رقم 2 وهى مقاومة الدخول لهذا المكبر وهى من0.3 ميجا فى LM741 و حتى 1ميجا فى LM741E كأقل قيمة وقد اتفقنا على أن مقاومة الدخول نختار الحد الأدنى لها.
هذه القيمة تحدد ما هى الاستخدامات المناسبة لهذا المكبر فلو لدينا حساس أو مصدر إشارة له معاوقة قريبة من هذه القيمة فبالتأكيد لا يصلح هذا المكبر ، مثل مستقبلات الأشعة تحت الحمراء فى الريموت و مستقبلات الموجات فوق السمعية الخ
الثانية : Input Voltage Range ونجدها فى آخر صفحة رقم 2 وهى المدى المسموح لإشارة الدخول . أيضا +/- 12 فولت وهذا يعننى أنه لو لدينا إشارة مطلوب تكبيرها مرتين من 15 فولت إلى 30 فولت – وجب أن نبحث عن حل آخر.
الثالثة : Large Signal Voltage Gain ونجدها قبل أول صفحة رقم 3 وهى مقدار الكسب للإشارة الكبيرة – ونلاحظ أن القيمة عند جهد التغذية +/- 20 فولت أعلى قليلا من +/- 15 فولت و على أى حال أقل قيمة هى 10 فولت/مللى فولت وهذا أسلوب غريب ولكنه الوسيلة المتبعة لقولهم أنها 10000 مرة وهى ببساطة كل مللى فولت فى الدخل يعطى 10 فولت فى الخرج و بالقسمة ينتج المطلوب. إلا أنها حقيقة ذات فائدة كبيرة لأنها تقول لك أن مللى فولت واحد قد يكفى لجعل الخرج يصل تقريبا لآخر مداه – كن حذرا. لاحظ أنها دوما أقل من جهد التغذية.
الرابعة : Output Voltage Swing ونجدها التالية فى الصفحة رقم 3 وهى المدى الذى يمكن أن يصله خرج هذا المكبر وهو يعتمد على جهد التغذية أيضا ونجد أنه ±15 أو ±10 حسب جهد التغذية وهذا يعنى لو نريد إشارة تصل إلى ±12 فولت يجب أن يكون جهد التغذية ±20 ولو نحتاج أعلى من ±15 يجب أن نبحث عن حل آخر.
الخامسة : Output Short Circuit Current ونجدها التالية فى الصفحة رقم 3 وهى أقى تيار يمرره هذا المكبر ولو وضعت قصر على الخرج و سبق أن ذكرنا أن هناك حماية ضد القصر فلن تتلف وذلك بأن تحد التيار لحدود آمنة – وهو أيضا يعطينا فكرة عن أقصى تيار يمكن استخدامه و من الأفضل دوما ألا ندفع الأمور لأقصى حد لأن التكبير لن يكون مثاليا قرب هذه الحدود.
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنكمل البيانات


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك الصحه والعااااااااااااااااافيه 
آمين:7:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
اشكرك و أشكر كلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## عميقة العينين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو كتير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررا للجميع


----------



## Ahmed Adel (6 نوفمبر 2008)

حياك الله وجزاك خيرا ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكركم يا اخوانى على هذه الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## احمد رونى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يااخى على هذه المحاضرات واتمنى تثبيت هذا الموضوع​


----------



## محمدحسكل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي لكن نريد أمثلة عملية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
كما حدث فى الترانزيستور كان شرح النظرى أولا ثم الدوائر يجب أن يكون كذلك فى الدوائر المتكاملة إن شاء الله


----------



## laith1 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله عليك اخي الحبيب مهندس ماجد .. طرحك للمعلومات وطريقة وصفك لها يعكس الخلفيه الكبيره والاحترافيه في هذا المجال ... لا يسعنا الا ان ندعو لك في ظهر الغيب ولوالديك وجعلك الله الولد الصالح لهما وقرة عين لهم في الدنيا والاخره ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*باقى خواص مكبر العمليات*

تحدثنا المرة السابقة عن خمس صفات للمكبر والآن نكمل و ستبدو أهمية هذه الخواص حين نبدأ فى التصميم إن شاء الله
السادسة : Common-Mode Rejection Ratio ونجدها التالية (الخانة الرابعة) فى الصفحة رقم 3 
المفروض أن المكبر يكبر الفرق بين المدخلين ولهذا لو وصلنا الطرفين معا ، يجب أن يكون الخرج = صفر، إلا أن هذه الحالة المثالية لا تحدث، و ما يحدث هو أن هذه الإشارة المتماثلة تقل قيمتها بدلا من أن تتلاشى نهائيا وهذه قيمة الاضمحلال الذى يحدث . القيمة بالديسبل و نحن نعرف أن
القيمة بالديسبل = 20 لو نسبة الفولت = 10 لو نسبة القدرة إذن
70= 10 لو الخرج إلى الدخل إذن 7 = لو الخرج إلى الدخل
نسبة الخرج إلى الدخل = 10 مرفوعة إلى 7 = 10000000 أى 10 مليون مرة
أى لو وضعنا 10 فولت على الدخول مشتركة سيخرج منها 1 ميكرو فولت وهذا شيء مرغوب فيه بالتأكيد لأن هذا الفولت المشترك يأتى غالبا من مصادر غير مرغوب فيها كالمجالات المحيطة مثلا..
السابعة : Supply Voltage Rejection Ratio ونجدها التالية (الخانة الخامسة) فى الصفحة رقم 3 
نفس ما قيل عن البند السابق و لكن هذه المرة هذا الجهد يوجد على مصدر التغذية أى لو أن +15فولت عليها +/-1فولت كم سيظهر من هذا الفولت فى الخرج، و نفس الوحدات بالديسبل 
الثامنة : Transient Response Time ونجدها التالية (الخانة السادسة) فى الصفحة رقم 3 وتنقسم إلى Rise Time وهو الزمن الذى يصعد فيه الخرج من أقل قيمة لأعلى قيمة باعتبار أن الكسب = 1 و الدخول انتقل لحظيا من أقل قيمة لأعلى قيمة و الكسب = -1 و الخرج تحرك عكسيا، هذا العامل يهم فقط فى حال استخدام المكبر كمقارن وهو يحدد كم مرة يستطيع الاستجابة فى الثانية لعمليات الفتح والقفل.
الجزء الثانى هو Over Shoot وهو نتيجة الانتقال الفجائى من مستوى لآخر يحدث اهتزاز يسبب بعض الذبذبات، أقصى قيمة لأكبر اهتزازة (الأولى) هو هذه القيمة.
التاسعة : Band Width ونجدها التالية (الخانة السابعة) فى الصفحة رقم 3 وهى أعلى تردد يمكن لهذا المكبر أن يكبره وهو هنا من 437 ك ذ/ث كحد أدنى حتى 1.5ميجا و طبعا يجب الاعتماد على الحد الأدنى لأن ليس مضمونا أن كل الوحدات تعمل عند 1.5ميجا
العاشرة : Slew Rate ونجدها التالية (الخانة الثامنة) فى الصفحة رقم 3 وهى معدل استجابة الخرج عند تغيير الدخل تغيرا فجائيا – طبعا ستقول الخاصية الثامنة مماثلة سأقول لك السابقة عندما يعمل كمقارن و نريد للخرج أن ينتقل مرة واحدة من مستوى لآخر لكن هذه عند عمله كمكبر وهى دلالة هل لو حاولنا أن نأخذ من هذا المكبر خرجا = كذا فولت ، ما هو أقصى تردد يستطيع أن يتجاوب معه أو بصورة مقابلة لو أردنا لهذا المكبر أن يكبر تردد كذا كيلو ذ/ث كم فولت يستطيع أن يعطى هذا المكبر قبل أن يحدث تشويه للخرج؟
العلاقة التى تربط معاملات المكبر هى
أقصى فولت فى الخرج = Slew Rate مقسوما على ( 2 × ط × التردد )
لذا كلما أردنا فولت أعلى أو تردد على نبحث عن مكبر ذو قيمة أكبر فى هذه الخاصية.
لمزيد من الشرح و الإثبات حمل هذا الملف
http://www.national.com/ms/LB/LB-19.pdf
بقى خاصتين أحدهما Supply Current وهو سحب التيار من كل من المصدرين و الثانية استهلاك الطاقة وهما عند الاستخدام فى درجات حرارة مرتفعة يجب تخفيض العوامل حتى لا تسخن أكثر مما يجب. 
الآن نفكر كيف نصمم دائرة مكبر باستخدام LM741 و طبعا ما يطبق هنا يطبق على أى رقم آخر بالاستعانة بصفحة الخواص Data Sheet
أول شيء ستقوله – لا أحتاج تصميم دائرة، سأستفيد بكل هذا الكسب وهو 50000 كحد أدنى ولا أريد شيء آخر!
مهلا – هذا الكسب مبنى على أن الخرج سيغطى كل المدى المسموح به لخرج
أجل وهذا ما أريده
مهلا – مرة أخرى! هذا المدى تحكمه خاصية النطاق الترددى Band Width والتى بجوارها ملحوظة رقم 5 أو Note5 وهذه الملحوظة تقول (تجدها أسفل الجدول بصفحة 3) أنه محسوب على أساس 0.35 ÷ Rise Time إذن نعود لهذا المدعو Rise Time نجده عند كسب = 1
هذا ما يسمى معامل الجودة أو Figure of merit و لكى تزيد الكسب عن 1 سيقل هذا النطاق بنفس النسبة لذا فلو أردت نطاق 437ك سيكون الكسب=1 أو 43ك عند كسب = 10 أو 4ك فقط عند كسب = 100 أو 437ذ/ث عند كسب = 1000 و هكذا – وهذه أول مشكلة.
كيف إذن نقلل الكسب ونتحكم فيه
هل تذكر موضوع التغذية الخلفية أو العكسية السالبة؟؟ عل تذكر حين قلنا أن لو كان حاصل ضرب Aβ أكبر كثيرا من 1 عنها سيكون الكسب = 1 ÷ β أى مقلوب نسبة β ؟ هذا هو الحل
بما أن A كبيرة جدا =50000 على الأقل فحاصل ضربها مع أى نسبة β سيكون أكبر كثيرا من 1 لذا يمون الكسب = مقلوب نسبة β
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنصمم بعض الدوائر


----------



## اسامة الوحش (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي ماجد عباس محمدانا قرأت الاساسيات كلها و نفذت تجارب بسيطةلكن احس انو ناقصني الكثير في مجال الالكترونياتماذا تنصحنياخوك اسامة الوحش


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اسامة الوحش قال:


> اخي ماجد عباس محمدانا قرأت الاساسيات كلها و نفذت تجارب بسيطةلكن احس انو ناقصني الكثير في مجال الالكترونياتماذا تنصحنياخوك اسامة الوحش


اخى
حدد ما تريد ، ان كان الصيانة ، استمر فى التعامل مع الدوائر و القياس و تحديد الأعطال
أما إن كان التصميم فيجب أن تحاول تصميم دوائر ثم تنفذها و تحاول أن تحدد أين أخطاء التصميم حتى تتعلم

العمل اساس التعلم فمهما قرأت و لم تطبق، ستنسى
لاحظ أن التصميم يعنى أن تبدأ من الأول و تحسب قيمة كل مقاومة و مكثف لأن البعض يعتبر تنفيذ دائرة جاهزة هو تصميم وهذا خطأ


----------



## اسامة الوحش (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك اخي عباس*

شكراً لاهتمامك بالاجابة عن اسئلة الاعضاء
بالنسبة لي انا حابب اجمع التصميم و الصيانة مع بعض 
و اشاء الله 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
وفقك الله و ارجو ان تتذكر دوما ان الفشل تتعلم منه الاف المرات اكثر من النجاح فالتجربة التى تنجح من اول مرة تعطى دفعة و سرور وتنسى سريعا أما تلك التى تفشل و تعاد مراجعتها مرة و اكثر، تعطى انتصارا كبيرا ولا تنسى بسهولة


----------



## احمد رونى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخ ماجد وارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## العاصفي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع ... واسأل الله ان يجعل ثوابه في ميزان حسناتك .. 
أخي العزيز...ارجو ان ينزل هذا الموضوع مع النقاشات المفيدة التي دارت في هذا المنتدى على شكل كتاب نوع pdf ليسهل على الدارسين اقتنائه ...ولك مني كل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العاصفى
اشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقة و إن شاء الله سأفعل


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة مجهود رائع يا ريت كل الشروح تكون بطريقة بسيطة مثل طريقتك......فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م م ص ع ح (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف ألف مليون شكر

والله أن الأمة تحتاج مثلك ممن يسهلوا المعلومة ويقدموها بطرح راقي في نفس الوقت

أرجوا أن تجمع المقالات وتقدم في ملف واحد ليسهل الإطلاع على المعلومة

أخوك المهندس ماجد


----------



## عمرفيصل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

م م ص ع ح قال:


> ألف ألف مليون شكر
> 
> والله أن الأمة تحتاج مثلك ممن يسهلوا المعلومة ويقدموها بطرح راقي في نفس الوقت
> 
> ...


أشكرك يا أخى المهندس ماجد
و ان شاء الله سأفعل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك يا أخى عمر فيصل


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير **شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير 
haci farid
*


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليكم شباب اه هيك بدنا همة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصميم دائرة مكبر باستخدام 741 LM741 Op-Amp Amplifier*

تصميم دائرة مكبر باستخدام 741 LM741 Op-Amp Amplifier
من الخواص السابقة نجد أن التكبير عالى جدا (200000) و النطاق الترددى قليل جدا ( حوالى 10 ذ/ث).
هذا الوضع قليل الاستخدام لأنه مناسب للجهد المستمر والترددات حتى 10 ذ/ث لذلك سنحاول تقليل الكسب و نزيد النطاق الترددى.
للبدء بالتصميم نحدد أولا النطاق الترددى المطلوب فكما علمنا أن حاصل ضرب النطاق × الكسب = مقدار ثابت ويسمى معامل الجودة Figure Of Merit.
لو الكسب غير كافى إما نختار رقم مكبر آخر ذو معامل جودة أعلى أو نستخدم أكثر من وحدة لكن لو كان النطاق غير كافى – لا حل .
لذلك نبدأ بالنطاق المطلوب. سنفترض أننا نريد مكبر لإشارة صوتية أى نطاق تردد الصوت وهو من 20 إلى 20000 ذ/ث.
من المواصفات نعلم أن المكبر 741 له معامل الجودة = 1 ميجا، إذن للحصول على نطاق 20000 ذ/ث
نقسم 1 ميجا ÷ 20000 = 50
إذن بهذا النطاق نستطيع الحصول على كسب حتى 50 مرة لا أكثر - يمكن أقل إن دعت الحاجة و لا بأس بالنطاق الأوسع لأنه غالبا لا يضر و يمكن تقليله باستخدام مكثفات حسب معادلات النطاق الترددى للمكبرات و التى شرحت فى مقالات سابقة.
الآن علمنا أننا يمكن أن نحصل على كسب قدره 50 مرة لكن هل نكبر 0.2 فولت لتصبح 10 أم 0.2 مللى فولت لتصبح 10 مللى فولت؟
هل تذكر Slew Rate السابق و قلنا أنه 0.5 فولت/ميكرو ثانية وأيضا قلنا أن
الفولت = ج ÷ (2×ط ×التردد) بالتعويض للحصول على الفولت (ج هنا رمز لمعامل الجودة Slew Rate السابق) نجد 

الفولت = 500000 ÷ (2×3.14×20000) لا تنسي أن ميكرو تحول بالقسمة على مليون 
الفولت = 3.98 فولت وهو أقصى خرج يمكن أن يعطيه هذا المكبر فى هذه الظروف
لو أردت المزيد يجب استخدام مكبر آخر له معامل أكبر مثلا لو أردت 12 فولت، سنحتاج لثلاث أضعاف هذا المعامل أى على الأقل 1.5 فولت/ ميكرو ثانية. نستخدم مثلا LM301
الآن علمنا أننا يمكن أن نحصل على كسب =50 على ألا يزيد الخرج عن 4 فولت متردد قيمة عظمى وليست جذر متوسط التربيع وهى تساوى 2.8 فولت ج.م.ت.
طبعا نذكر من موضوع التغذية العكسية أن الكسب = مقلوب نسبة المقاومات لذا نستخدم مثلا 1 أوم مع 50 أوم إلى 1 ميجا مع 50 ميجا – كيف نختار قيمة مناسبة
ننظر للدائرة حتى نستوعب الأمور
الملف المرفق به مجموعة دوائر و كلها تغيرات للمكبر التقليدى لأهداف سيأتى شرحها في المقالات التالية
الآن ننظر لشكل رقم 1

لو نذكر أن مقاومة الدخول للمكبر كانت 0.3 ميجا كحد أدنى و من الطبيعى أن تزيد مع التغذية العكسية لذا لن تؤثر معنا فى التصميم و سيكون العامل المؤثر هنا معاوقة خرج المصدر المولد للإشارة
فمثلا لو ميكروفون ، نقرأ صحيفة خواصه . هل معاوقة خرجه صغيرة أم كبيرة وهذا ما يجعل بعض المكبرات لها مفتاح (سويتش) مكتوب علية LO/HI وهو يعنى تغيير معاوقة الخروج لتكون صغيرة أو كبيرة حسب الحاجة.
دوما يفضل استخدام معاوقة أكبر من معاوقة المنبع على الأقل 10 مرات حتى لا تتسبب معاوقة دخول المكبر فى تقليل الجهد الخارج من المصدر (مجزئ جهد عادى و قانون أوم) وهذا سيجعلها كبيرة القيمة .
مثلا لو كانت معاوقة خرج الميكروفون أو المصدر 10ك سنحتاج مقاومة دخول المكبر 100ك ومعها مقاومة 5ميجا
بالتأكيد 5 ميجا مقاومة كبيرة خاصة وأن الخرج يتكون عليها و تسبب ضوضاء أيضا – لذا ربما فى المراحل الأول، نضطر لتجنب الضوضاء أن نضحى بالكسب قليلا أو نستخدم دائرة تقلل من المعاوقة حتى لا نحتاج مقاومات ذات أوم عالى خاصة للمصادر ذات الخرج الضعيف جدا.
أما إن كانت مقاومة الخرج صغيرة و أقل من جزء من 10 من قيمة معاوقة الدخول فيمكن استخدامها مباشرة.

هيه لكن أنا دوما استخدمها دون اعتبار لهذه النقطة ودوما تعمل بكفاءة!!! لم كل هذا الصداع؟
أخى لم أقل لن تعمل و لكن هناك دوما فرق بين الوضع المثالى و الوضع المتاح و غالبا يمكنك تعويض هذا بمفتاح الكسب (Volume) لكن لو تنوي تصميم مكبر يتعامل مع حساس مثلا أو غيره فربما حقا تؤثر، عندها تذكر ما قلناه هنا و اعرف السبب و حاول علاجه.
من الأفضل أن نذكر هنا كل شيء و استخدم ما تحتاجه أفضل من أن تتعرض لموقف ولا تجد له تفسيرا.
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنتحدث عن مزيد من الدوائر ثم لاحقا نتحدث عن تحسين الخواص.


----------



## lola25 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا ميرسى استفدت كتير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

قلنا فى المرة السابقة أن المكبر سيكون كما بالشكل رقم1 و تكون المقاومة 2 تساوى 50 مثل المقاومة1 و المقاومة 1 يحددها مصدر الإشارة بحيث تكون 10 أمثال المصدر حتى لا نفقد جزء من إشارته.
لنفترض أن المصدر له معاوقة خرج = 1ك أوم فيمكن استخدام المقاومة 1 بقيمة 10ك و مقاومة التغذية 50 مثل المقاومة1 للحصول على كسب 50 فتكون 500ك أوم.
طبعا المكبر يحتاج لتغذية و لهذا نحتاج لجهدين +12فولت و -12فولت (المسمى N12V فى الرسم)
لماذا لا تحتوى هذه الدائرة أى مكثفات؟ كل الدوائر تشمل مكثفين أو أكثر!!!
حسنا! المسألة مرهونة بالاستخدام و ظروف التشغيل و تحديدا تأثير الجهد المستمر على أداء الدائرة ككل والتى فيها هذا المكبر أول مرحلة.
فى بعض التطبيقات مثل مكبر الفيديو و مكبرات الحساسات ذات التغيير البطيء جدا مثل حساسات الحرارة و تتبع ضوء الشمس الخ نحتاج لأن يمتد مدى التكبير حتى الجهد المستمر ولهذا يجب ألا نستخدم مكثفات للربط
أما فى حال أن يكون المصدر يحتوى جهد متغير ولكن عليه جهد مستمر مثل ثنائى استقبال أشعة تحت الحمراء من الريموت كنترول، فيجب استخدام مكثف لعزل الجهد المستمر الكبير (4-5 فولت مثلا) عن الجهد المتردد الصغير جدا كذا مللى فولت.
فيما عدا ذلك فالمسألة اختيارية بحته.
حسنا، أريد الآن أن استغل كل إمكانية التكبير ما دمت لا أريد أن احصل على تردد عالى.
لو تذكرنا الشرح السابق سنجد أن تيار القاعدة لترانزيستورات الدخول لابد له أن يمر، لذا يمر أحدهما فى المقاومة1 بينما الآخر يمر إلى الأرض فورا. مرور التيار فى المقاومة1 يسبب جهد حسب قانون أوم
فولت الدخول= Input Bias Current × المقاومة1
من المواصفات نجد أن Input Bias Current = 30 نانو إلى 800 نانو أمبير وهذا تراوح كبير ولكنه يعتمد على جودة الوحدة المستخدمة (حسب الرقم من الجدول) و المدى الحرارى الذى ستستخدمها فيه (هل جو مكيف مثبت الحرارة أم لا)
سنجد Input Bias Current ينقسم إلى خانتان الأولى عند درجة 25 مئوى و الثانية تغطى المدى الحرارى الكامل و لهذا لو كنت تنوى الاستخدام فى جو مكيف يمكنك اختيار القيمة الأولى الأقل و إلا يجب أن تستخدم القيمة الثانية الأعلى و يجب أن لا ننسى أن هذه القيمة ليست ثابتة بمعنى أنك توصل الجهاز الآن - ستأخذ قيمة كذا و تبقى كما هى ، كلا فكل أشباه الموصلات مربوطة بالحرارة أى أن أى خاصية تبدأ بقيمة و تتغير مع تغير الحرارة ثم تستقر عندما تستقر درجة الحرارة بعد حوالى 20 دقيقة من بدء التشغيل.
أيضا كما سبق الشرح القطعة منها 3 درجات لذا الجدول مقسم لثلاث أعمدة.
إذن هذه مشكلة لا حل لها فلو حسبنا وسيلة التعويض لقطعة، مجرد تغييرها يفسد كل شيء.
كلا هناك لعبة صغيرة تحل غالبية المشكلة وهى أن و لله الحمد الطرفان متماثلان لذلك لو وضعنا مقاومة مكافئة على الطرف الآخر فإن التيار فى كل طرف يكاد يتعادل مع الآخر. وهذا يقودنا للشكل2 و بإضافة المقاومة3 يتعادل التيارين.
ولكن المفروض أنها تساوى 10ك، لماذا استخدمت 8.2ك؟ - لا تنسى أن المقاومتان5،4 على التوازى و يجب أن نأخذهما فى الحساب سويا.
هذا الأسلوب له أثره أيضا فى تحسين الضوضاء الناتجة من تيار الدخول حيث الضوضاء المتولدة من أحدهما تقلل – ولا تلغى- أثر الثانى.
حسنا! هل نستطيع أن نحصل على أعلى كسب؟ - ليس بعد.
بند Input Offset Current وهو كسابقة له مدى و يتراوح ما بين 3 إلى 300 نانو أمبير وهو الفرق بين التيارين السابق ذكرهما أى أن التيارين لم يصلا حد الكفاءة التامة و التماثل المطلق.
وجب هنا أن نذكر احتياطات التصميم وهى
إن كان هذا التأثير هاما (نحن نتكلم عن التكبير بقيم عالية وبالتالى أى اختلاف صغير فى الدخول سيولد خطا كبير فى الخرج أو عدم استقرار) يجب أن نختار القطعة الأفضل مثلا LM741A و ليست LM741C حيث تتراوح القيمة الأولى من 30 إلى 80 فقط و الثانية من 3 إلى 30 ثم نستخدم جو مكيف لتثبيت الحرارة عند 25مئوى، أما إن كان كل هذا لا يكفى و نريد استخدام حلولا أفضل فهناك أرقام أخرى أفضل بكثير.
باستخدام LM741A حيث القيمة Input Offset Current لا تتعدى 30 نانو أمبير فالجهد المتولد 
الفولت = 30 نانو × 8.2ك = 0.000246 فولت أى أن تكبير 10000 مرة يسبب خطأ لا يزيد عن 2.46فولت فى الخرج.
ولكن تكبير 100000 يسبب 24.6فولت وهذا غير مقبول!! (تذكر أن الكسب الكلى لهذا المكبر من 50000 إلى 200000)
هذا أيضا له حل، وهو موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله​


----------



## saddek (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saddek (13 ديسمبر 2008)

نفع الله بك


----------



## ez64 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا
ألف ألف شكر
بالتوفيق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هل حقا يمكن أن نصل بالكسب لأعلى قيمة فى حين الخرج لا يعانى أى انحراف عن الصفر؟
لو عدنا لصفحة الخواص أو البيانات سنجد Input Offset Voltage ينقسم إلى خانتان كالسابق، وهو كما سبق الشرح، فرق جهد ناتج يظهر فى الدخول لو عملنا قصر بينهما وهو ناتج من اختلاف الترانزستورات كمكون من المكونات. وطبعا يعتمد على الطراز و مدى درجات الحرارة. وهو على أقصى تقدير 7 مللى فولت من الجدول.
هيه 7 مللى فولت × 1000 فقط تكفى لكى نتوقف عما نحاول فعله!!!
مهلا هناك شيء لم نتحدث عنه للآن، يقودنا للشكل رقم3 والذى يحتوى على مقاومة ضبط بين طرفى 1،5 و الطرف المتحرك متصل بالجهد الموجب (لاحظ أننى قلت الجهد الموجب ولم أقل +12فولت).
بالرجوع للمواصفات نجد طرفى 1،5 لهما اسم Offset Null أى معادلة الإزاحة، ومن الجدول نجد
Input Offset Voltage Adjustment Range 
و قيمته كحد أدنى +/- 10 مللى فولت و قياسيا +/- 15 مللى فولت، إذن يكفى لمعادلة القيمة القصوى 7 مللى فولت المذكورة و يبقى ما يكفى لمعادلة فرق التيار من المرة السابقة.
إذن شكل 3 يناسب المكبرات ذات المدى للجهد المستمر وخاصة ذات الكسب العالى. هذا بالرغم أن شكل 3 لم نعدل فيه المقاومات لتعطى كسبا عاليا.
لو دخلنا فى التطبيقات سنجد أن مقاومة التغذية العكسية أرقام 2،5،8 فى الدوائر السابقة، تأخذ جزء من الخرج و تضعه على الطرف السالب و مطروحا منه لاختلاف الوجه مما يجعل هذا الطرف بينه و بين الطرف الموجب تقريبا جهد = صفر و ذلك بمعنى أن الطرف السالب يتبع الطرف الموجب وليس العكس. فى الدوائر السابقة ينسب دوما الطرف الموجب للصفر مما يجعل جهد الطرف السالب أيضا يساوى صفرا عمليا ولو حاولت القياس لن تجد شيئا يذكر سواء مستمر أم متردد.
للتذكرة: الجهد ما بين طرفى الدخول = جهد الخرج ÷ الكسب الكلى للمكبر وليس للدائرة كمكبر (200000). 
و بفرض أعلى قيمة للخرج هى 12 فولت، فقيمة التغذية ÷ 200000 = 60 مايكرو فولت 
لهذا السبب لو وصلت المصدر كما فى الدوائر السابقة سيكون عمليا متصل بالأرض عبر المقاومات 1،4،7 فى الدوائر السابقة. وهى تعتبر معاوقة الدخول بالنسبة للدائرة. هذه النقطة تجعل إضافة مصدر آخر ممكن و تحقق نتيجة هامة أن كل مصدر لن يتأثر بوجود الآخرين معه وهذا يقودنا للدائرة شكل 4، قبل أن تسأل فقد ناقشنا كل شيء بحيث نعلم يقينا أن خطوط التغذية موجودة وموصلة لتغذية المكبر و طرفى 5،1 غير متصلة إلا عند اللزوم ولا داعى لتكرارها ثانية. عادة تخفى كل غالبية برامج الرسم خطوط التغذية لتبسيط الرسم فى حين تأخذها فى الاعتبار فى تحليل أخطاء التوصيل والقصر بين الدوائر الخ، لذا يجب تحديدها أثناء الرسم و تحدد ما إذا كنت ترغب فى إظهارها من عدمه.
أنا شخصيا أتبع مبدأ بسيط وهو كتابة قيمة الجهد صراحة ولا أعتمد القيم الافتراضية مثل VCC,VEE,VDD والسبب أنه فى الصيانة قد يكون السبب هو عدم صحة قيمة الجهد و وجودة بالرسم يوفر حسابه أو البحث عنه ويكون مرة واحدة ظاهرا فى كل مكون مثلا لو قطعة بها 4 مكبرات تكفى واحدة و بالمثل فى الدوائر المنطقية.
سبب آخر قد يكون لديك VDD,VCC فى الدائرة وهما بنفس القيمة وهذا يسبب إرباكا كثيرا فلو قمت بتوصيلهما معا سيربك ذلك البرنامج مولدا رسائل خطأ تضطر للتغاضى عنها وهذا خطر حيث قد تتغاضى سهوا عن خطأ آخر معوق للدائرة.
فى شكل 4 لدينا 3 مصادر إشارة V وأرقام 1،2،3 كل منها تكبر إشارته بقيمة مختلفة حسب نسبة المقاومات فمثلا
الأول تكبر إشارته بنسبة 50÷10=5
الثانى 50÷20=2.5
الثالث بنسبة 1
والخرج يساوى حاصل جمع الثلاث إشارات المكبرات.
ولكن هل يمكن عمل دائرة لا تعكس الوجه أى الخرج فى نفس وجه الدخول و مكبرا فى آن؟
نعم فقط لو أدخلنا الإشارة على الطرف الموجب بدلا من السالب و طبعا هنا يجب أن يظل متصلا بالأرض لإيجاد مسار لتيار القاعدة السابق ذكره Input Bias Current ويجب ألا يكون موصلا بها حتى لا يكون قصر على مصدر الإشارة، بمعنى لابد من إدخال مقاومة كما فى الشكل 5
الكسب هنا من قوانين التغذية العكسية السابقة = 1 + نسبة المقاومات = 1 + ( مقاومة14 ÷ مقاومة13)
1+ (500÷10) = 51
هنا يمكن أن نجعل مقاومة الدخول عالية جدا فمثلا هنا المقاومة 1 ميجا و يمكن أن تزيد لو لا يؤثر ذلك على انحياز الخرج كما سبق الشرح فى المرة السابقة، أما إن أردت تحقيق اتزان التيارات كما فى الشكل 2 فيمكنك استخدام 82ك بدلا من 1 ميجا
لاحظ أن شكل5 هو البديل لشكل1 و 6 بديل للشكل2 أى أن كل دائرة ستجد النظير تحتها للدائرة بدون عكس للوجه.
نلاحظ أن شكل4 ليس له نظير فى الدوائر الغير عاكسة للوجه ولو حاولت وضع أكثر من مصدر سيؤثر بعضها على بعض.
ماذا أفعل لو لدى بطارية وأود استخدام مكبر عمليات؟ أى ليس لدى مصدرين للتغذية!!!
هذا موضوع المرة القادمة عن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اعتذر عن خطأ غير مقصود فى الشرح الأخير حيث ذكرت
"الطرف المتحرك متصل بالجهد الموجب (لاحظ أننى قلت الجهد الموجب ولم أقل +12فولت)."
و صحته

الطرف المتحرك متصل بالجهد السالب (لاحظ أننى قلت الجهد السالب ولم أقل -12فولت).
طبعا لو رجعنا للرسم الذى يشرح التركيب الداخلى لها سنجد أنها متصلة بين باعث E للترانزستورين 5،6 بين المقاومتين 1،2 المتصلتين بالجهد السالب.

و أكرر اعتذارى و جل من لا يخطئ


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*استخدام مصدر واحد للتغذية*

استخدام مصدر واحد للتغذية
أحيانا نحتاج التغذية من مصدر واحد مما لا يتيح استخدام +/- فولت، لذا يجب أن نخلق ما يسمى الأرضى الافتراضى Virtual Ground وهو نقطة ما نعتبرها مرجع جديد بخلاف سالب البطارية.
لتحقيق ذلك هناك طريقتان إما مجزئ جهد بمقاومتين متساويتين أو مقاومة و ثنائى زينر بنصف القيمة.
و يوضع عادة إما مكثف واحد أو مكثفين حسب الرسم المرفق.
ولكن هل هناك فرق؟
أولا: بين الزينر و المقاومات 
·	الزينر أغلى من المقاومة
·	من الصعب أن تجد الزينر بالقيمة الدقيقة إن شئت فمثلا الزينر 6 فولت فى الواقع 6.3فولت أما المقاومات فبالقياس تستطيع أن تجد مقاومتان متطابقتان إن شئت أو استخدام مقاومة متغيرة POT كما بالشكل 5 ويلاحظ هنا أن المقاومة المتغيرة مساوية لقيمة الخطأ فى المقاومة الثابتة، أى لو كانت المقاومة11 = 10ك+/- 10% تكون المقاومة المتغيرة POT = 1ك أوم وهكذا.
لماذا أطراف المقاومة المتغيرة POT مرقمة؟ هل لها ضرورة؟
نعم فالطرف 2 هو المنزلق أما الطرف1 هو الطرف الذى يلامس المنزلق عند إدارته أقصى اليسار (فى الاتجاه الذى تتوقع فيه تقليل الظاهرة – و أقول الظاهرة وليس الفولت) و الطرف 2 هو الطرف الذى يلامس المنزلق عند إدارته أقصى اليمين (فى الاتجاه الذى تتوقع فيه زيادة الظاهرة – و أقول الظاهرة وليس الفولت)
ما قصة الظاهرة و الفولت هذه؟
ببساطة، المستخدم يتوقع أن يحرك المفتاح يمين مثلا ليزيد سرعة المروحة ولن يفكر أنك استخدمت طريقة ما بسببها تحرك المفتاح يمين يزداد جهد فيزيد تأخير نبضه تقلل الخرج للمروحة فتقل سرعتها! ببساطة سيقول المفتاح مقلوب الأطراف و ندخل فى حوار طويل ما معنى كلمة مقلوب
·	النقطة الثالثة، هل لاحظت أن الأشكال بالمقاومات مكتوب فيها V,V/2 بينما فى الزينر مكتوب 12فولت،6فولت، هذا لأن الزينر لا تتغير قيمته بتغير قيمة الجهد بينما بالمقاومات ستتبع قيمة V/2 نصف قيمة جهد التغذية V فعند تغير جهد البطارية تظل V/2 نصف قيمتها بينما سيظل الزينر 6 فولت.
لا تظن أن هذا جيد أو رديء ، فكلا الوضعين له استخدامه فمثلا فى المكبر يفضل استخدام المقاومات لتحديد V/2 حتى تكون دوما نصف البطارية عند استهلاكها و هبوط الجهد (البطارية ألمسماه 1.5فولت تبدأ 1.4 و بعد قليل تستقر عند 1.2 فولت حتى نهاية عمرها فتهبط إلى 0.9فولت والقيم أقل للوحدات القابلة للشحن) فلو قلت بطارية 6 فولت فأنت فعلا تتحدث عن 5.6 إلى 4.8 و انتهاء إلى 3.6فولت – لكن فى دائرة لتحديد هل البطارية صالحة أم يجب تغييرها فيجب استخدام زينر للمقارنة 
·	لماذا تضع مكثفات عالية القيمة 10 مايكرو مع المقاومات و 0.1 فقط مع الزينر؟
السبب أن المقاومات لا يمكن وضعها بقيم صغيرة حتى لا تسحب تيار كبير لا داعى له لذا تصبح عرضة لالتقاط جهود من الوسط المحيط وهى متصلة بمدخل تكبير للمكبر، مما يجعل أى جهد عليها يظهر مكبرا فى الخرج. أيضا لو استخدمت زوج من المقاومات لتغذية كل المكبرات المستخدمة فى الدائرة، ستؤثر كل منها على الباقى و المكثفات هنا تلغى هذه التأثيرات أما الزينر فبحكم أنه مثبت للفولت أصلا فهذا التأثير محدود جدا منه إلا أنه هو يعمل كمصدر للضوضاء لهذا المكثفات المستخدمة هنا من الأنواع الأنسب للترددات العالية و قيمتها صغيرة.
ثانيا: بين المقاومات و بعضها
هناك ثلاث دوائر باستخدام المقاومات لا تختلف سوى أين وضع المكثف و هل نستخدم مكثف واحد أم اثنين. الفرق بينهم فقط فى لحظة بدء التشغيل حيث المكثفات فارغة و تبدأ فى الشحن.
ففى شكل1 مثلا، عند البدء سيكون المكثف1 فارغا و يفرض على قيمة V/2 أن تبدأ بصفر و تعلو بالتدريج بثابت زمنى قدره R1//R2*C1 أى 5ك أوم × 10 مايكرو = 50 مللى ثانية. و نظرا لكونه غالبا متصل بالطرف الموجب للمكبر فيبدأ الخرج بالصفر ثم يرتفع تدريجا حتى القيمة V/2 
فى شكل 2 نفس النقاش إلا أنه نتيجة للبدء بجهد مكثف = صفر، سيبدأ الخط V/2 بالقيمة الكاملة للبطارية V ثم يتقص بالتدريج بنفس الثابت الزمنى
أما الشكل4 فالمفروض نظريا ألا يكون هناك خرج لكن نظرا لعدم تساوى قيمة المكثفات ستكون هناك نبضة صغيرة غير محددة الاتجاه و زمنها قصير جدا بثابت زمنى يعتمد على الفرق بينهما.

أما كيف نحسب هذه المقاومات والمكثفات، فالأمر سهل.
احسب كم مكبر سيتم توصيلهم بهذه النقطة – لنفترض مثلا خمسة.
نجمع إجمالى تيار انحياز القاعدة لهم Input Bias Current وليكن 30+30+10+10+20 مجموعة من أرقام مختلفة ليست كلها LM741 = 100 نانو أمبير
حتى لا نجعل هذه التيارات تؤثر على قيمة الجهد نفترض أن التيار فى مجزئ الجهد على الأقل 10 أمثال هذه القيمة فيكون 100×10=1000 نانو أى 1 مايكرو أمبير
لو أن جهد البطارية 12 فولت مثلا يكون مجموع المقاومتين = 12 ÷ 1 = 12 ميجا أوم 
إذن يجب ألا تزيد المقاومات عن 12 ميجا أى 6 ، 6 ميجا طبعا قيمة عالية جدا و نختار أى قيمة أقل سيكون أفضل حتى لا تتداخل مقاومة خامة البوردة والرطوبة الخ ولا اعتراض على استخدام قيمة شهيرة مثل 10ك أو 12 ك كما يجب ألا تكون قليلة جدا حتى لا تستنزف البطارية دون داع.
حساب المكثف بنفس المعادلة السابق استخدامها فى تحديد النطاق الترددى Fl=1/(2 π Req*C)
حيث هو أقل تردد متوقع ظهوره وغالبا يؤخذ تردد المنبع 50ذ/ث
هيه – الجهاز يعمل على بطارية!!!! – أجل ولكن المجال الكهربى و المغناطيسى للتيار العمومى حولك فى كل مكان
Req حاصل المقاومتان على التوازى و يساوى نصف أحداهما لأنهما متساويتان
C المكثف المطلوب استخدامه
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنستخدم المكبرات المخصصة لتغذية البطارية و سنحسب النطاق الترددى


----------



## soham (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*المعلومات قيمة*

الأخ الكريم أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة .أتمنى أن تفيدناببعض المعلومات عن الدوائر المطبوعة وأنواعها والخامات المستخدمة وطريقة التصنيع. 
وشكرا على المجهود الكبير الذى تقدمة فى المنتدى.:56:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

soham قال:


> الأخ الكريم أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة .أتمنى أن تفيدناببعض المعلومات عن الدوائر المطبوعة وأنواعها والخامات المستخدمة وطريقة التصنيع.
> وشكرا على المجهود الكبير الذى تقدمة فى المنتدى.:56:


أخى
بدأت فى هذا الرابط ولكن إن شاء الله ساضع موضوع جديد بهذا الخصوص وشكرا لمرورك وتوجيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29385.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*Lm324-lm358*

LM324-LM358

توجد المكبرات على عدة صور، ناقشنا منها سابقا ثلاث مستويات من الجودة مثل LM741A, LM741, LM741C وطبعا قد تختلف شكل العبوة كما فى صفحة4 تجد هذا الرقم فى أربع أشكال مختلفة يتميز كل منها بإضافة حرف إضافى بعد الاسم السابق.
بعض الأرقام تحتوى عدد مختلف فى نفس العبوة أو عبوة أكبر لكن لا تغيير فى المكبر ذاته مثل الرقم TL081 والذى سنتعرض له لاحقا يحتوى مكبر واحد لكن TL082 تحتوى زوج من TL081 فى نفس العبوة و TL084 تحتوى أربع وحدات TL081 داخل عبوة من 14 طرف والهدف من هذا التوفير فى ثمن المكبر و الدائرة حيث ثمن TL084 ربما لا يزيد كثيرا عن TL081 كما أن التوصيلات ستكون أسهل حيث التغذية مشتركة.
أيضا LM358 تحتوى على مكبرين بينما LM324تحتوى أربع مكبرات من نفس النوع.
جدير بالذكر أن معظم المكبرات الأحادية تتبع نمط أطراف موحد، والأطراف الغير مستخدمة فى بعض الأرقام مثل 1،5 فى LM741 وكذا المزدوجة تتبع نمط آخر موحد والرباعية أيضا.
يمكنكم تنزيل صفحة البيانات Data Sheet من الرابط التالى
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/212589/NSC/LM324.html
وهو للقطعة الرباعية LM324 أما الثانية فيمكن بكتابة رقمها فى نفس الموقع والبحث.
سنلاحظ فى الصفحة الأولى خواص متعددة و ميزات خاصة منها التغذية من 3فولت إلى 30 فولت أو +/-1.5فولت إلى +/- 15 فولت
التيار مناسب لاستخدام البطارية و أيضا يحدد قيمته 700 ميكرو أمبير أى أقل من 1 مللى وهو لا يعتمد على قيمة الجهد
أيضا نقطة هامة وهى عند استخدام مصدر واحد فإن جهد الدخول يشمل الأرضى (صفر فولت) وكذا الخرج يصل للأرضى بصرف النظر عن قيمة التغذية.
كيف حقق هذا؟ المسألة بسيطة – لنذهب لصفحة رقم2 لنرى التركيب من الداخل.
لو نذكر 741 كانت مرحلة الدخول من مكبر تفاضلى Differential Amplifier وكان من ترانزيستورات NPN أو س م س، وهذا يعنى أن الدخل على القاعدة يفصله عن الأرضى كل من الباعث و مقاومته التى غالبا ما تكون ترانزيستور آخر
ما لم يكن الترانزيستور الآخر و وصلة القاعدة / باعث فى حال التوصيل ، لن تعمل مرحلة الدخول و يتوقف المكبر كله
هنا استبدل س م س بآخر م س م PNP (الترانزستورات 1،2،3،4 بطريقة دارلنجتون) و بالتالى فبين الدخول على القاعدة والأرضى تجد وصلة المجمع Collector و بالتالى فالانحياز نحو الأرضى يجعل الترانزيستور فى حال توصيل أكثر و بالاختيار المناسب للمكونات يمكن تجنب التشبع Saturation 
بالنسبة للخرج سنجد أنه يشمل ترانزيستور مباشرة للأرضى أى بدون مقاومة 50أوم كالسابق مما يتيح له فى حال التشبع أن يصل لقيم لا تزيد هن 0.2 فولت و رغم ذلك لا خطورة من حدوث قصر لأن التيار محدود بقيم قصوى لو تعداها سيدخل Q7,Q12 للحد من التيار حسب ما إذا كان القصر على أى من المصدرين (لا ننسى أن الأرضى يعتبر مصدر ) إلا أن التأثير الحرارى يجب تجنبه لذا لا يجب أن يستمر هذا القصر فترات طويلة.
هذا يضع لنا شرط هام فى الاستخدام وهو أن 741 كان يستخدم نوع ترانزيستورات يحتاج تيار انحياز القاعدة داخل إلى القاعدة أما هنا فالعكس أى يخرج من القاعدة و هذا يشكل نقطة هامة إن كان مصدر الإشارة مصدر تيار وليس جهد مثل بعض حساسات الحرارة و LED مستقبل الإشارة تحت الحمراء.
كما نلاحظ أن Input Offset Current أقل بنسبة العشر مما يجعله أفضل.
كل هذه التحسينات جعلت منه مكبر أنسب للعديد من التطبيقات كما فى صفحة البيانات كالمرشحات و مولدات النبضات و تابع الجهد وهو مكبر كسبه =1 و يقابل تابع المهبط Emitter Follower من حيث توفير معاوقة دخول عالية جدا و معاوقة خروج صغيرة جدا.
هذا المكبر يعتبر طفرة و قد استخدمته فى مكبرات صوتية كثيرة و كان أداؤه رائع إلا أن هناك العديد من الأرقام ظهرت بعده و فاقته مثل LM837 وغيره
هناك نقطة يجب أن تراعى فى استخدام كمكبر صوتى وهى أن أى مكبر يعمل فى منطقة من اثنتين إما مكبر إشارة صغيرة و خرجه صغير ليغزى مرحلة تكبير قدرة – أو فى إشارة كبيرة فى أوائل مكبر قدرة أو مثلا مكبر مستخدم فى Graphic Equalizer حيث تزيد سعة الإشارة عن نصف فولت
مرحلة الخرج لهذا المكبر تعمل بنظام A (راجع الشرح السابق) و تدخل فى B عند الإشارة العالية (صفحة8) لذا يجب توصيل مقاومة حوالى 6.8ك أوم بين الخرج والأرضى لتفادى حدوث تشويه Cross Over Distortion
هذا المكبر شائع الاستخدام فى الأوساط الصناعية و دوائر التحكم لقدرته فى معالجة أحمال حتى 20 مللى أمبير فيمكنه أن يتعامل مع Led مباشرة كما أن خرجه متوائم مع معظم عائلات الدوائر المنطقية.
هذا عظيم لكن ما زال تيار الدخول كقيمة عالى ولا يناسب بعض التطبيقات.
هذا موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله​


----------



## حمودي1010 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

والله بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك حقا دورة رائعة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أخى العزيز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2009)

*مكبرات ذات معاوقة دخول عالية*

مكبرات ذات معاوقة دخول عالية
وصلنا بالتقنية المتقدمة لمكبر LM324/LM358 لتيار دخول Input Bias Current قليل جدا بقيمة 45 نانو أمبير وهى قيمة تصلح لكثير من التطبيقات التى لا تناسب LM741 و نتائج أفضل فى كثير من الدوائر الأخرى مثل دائرة التكامل و أمكن استخدامه مع بعض ثنائيات الأشعة تحت الحمراء للاستقبال IR Rx LED و لكن مازالت لا تناسب تطبيقات أخرى تعتبر 45 نانو أمبير عالية مثل مقياس الرطوبة الجوية ، دوائر اللمس والمرشحات ذات معامل جودة عالية Hi-Q Notch Filter وأيضا دوائر التكامل للترددات المنخفضة و دوائر هامة جدا هى دوائر "العينة" وهى Sample And Hold حيث يستخدم مكثف صغير مع مفتاح الكترونى لأخذ عينات من جهد متغير والاحتفاظ بها زمن يكفى للقياس أو تنفيذ عملية ما و شقيقتها دائرة كشف القمة Peak Detector والتى تحتفظ بأعلى قيمة موجبة أو سالبة حسب التصميم.
تاريخيا، لجأ المصممون الأذكياء لوضع زوج من ترانزستورات FET أو MOSFET لتحقيق هذا الهدف.
دخول الترانزيستور يوفر المقاومة العالية جدا المطلوبة و خرجه يمد المكبر باحتياجاته، و من ثم تم دمج التقنيتين معا فى شريحة واحدة ببساطة كما قلت ونتج عنها LF13741 والذى هو زوج من الترانزستورات FET مع مكبر LM741 تقليدى ومن هنا جاء الاسم
يمكن تحميل صفحة البيانات Data Sheet من هنا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/115354/NSC/LF13741.html
فى الصفحة الأولى ستجد تركيبه من الداخل والذى لا يزيد عما ذكر إلا أن زوج الترانزيستور FET له مقاومة حمل لطرف الـمصب Drain عبارة عن مصدر تيار ثابت (راجع هذه الدائرة فى جزء المكبر التفاضلى).
أول ما يلفت النظر هنا هو قائمة الخواص بالجزء الأيسر من الصفحة حيث نجد أن قيمة تيار الدخول انخفضت بنسبة 1 ÷ 1000 عن سابقة أى 50 بيكو أمبير بدلا من 45 نانو أمبير
ثم نجد معاوقة دخول عالية High Input Impendence و قيمتها 5 × 10 (مرفوعة للقوة 11) أى 5 ثم 11 صفرا أو 50 مليون ميجا أوم، وهذا طبعا ينعكس على الاستخدامات وهى مذكورة يمين الصفحة الأولى Applications حيث تجد منها
Smoke Detector وهو كاشف الدخان!!
هيه - هذا ليس إلا تكرار لموضوع ثنائى الأشعة تحت الحمراء والذى قيل فى LM358
مهلا، القضية مختلفة، فتلك ليست إلا وسيلة قليلة الكلفة ولا تستخدم احترافيا كثيرا وهى عرضة للتأثر بالأتربة و كل ملوثات الجو التى تحجب الضوء حتى البخار الكثيف
ما نعنيه هنا هو النوع الذى يكشف عن جزيئات الكربون الناتج من الاحتراق و تحتوى غرفة (بحجم حبة الحمص ) بها قليل من مادة مشعة ضعيفة (آمنة) و فيها قطب توصيل. الهواء يجعل معاوقة هذه الغرفة عالية جدا (لاحظ لا شيء اسمه مفتوح إلا فى الفراغ خارج الكوكب) و عند مرور ذرات الكربون داخل هذه الغرفة يتأين الهواء قليلا مسببا مرور تيار ضعيف لا يكتشف إلا بهذه التقنية من المكبرات.
طبعا هذه المحاولة كانت قفزة للأمام وكما يذكر فى ألوصف العام أول الصفحة الأولى General Description، نجد سهولة الاستخدام و تقديم شيء معلوم لدى الكل و يمكن ببساطة استخدامه فى التصميم دون مشاكل، بل يمكن أيضا رفع 741 من الدائرة ووضع 13741 دون تعديلات و للحصول على أداء أفضل.
ولكن لابد من وجود مشاكل مثل البطء لأن كلما زاد عدد الترانزستورات فى المكبر قل أداؤه (لانخفاض الكسب الكلى) و زادت سرعته (لانخفاض السعات الشاردة المكونة من أجزاء الترانزيستور – راجع الترانزيستور سابقا) ما لم تستخدم تقنية جديدة ترفع الأداء بوجه عام.
لذا نجد فى الوصف العام أنه للحصول على سرعة أعلى و ضوضاء أقل استخدم المكبرات LF155, LF156, LF157
كيف إذن ولم تكن 155،156 قد صنعت بعد أن يذكر استخدم كذا وكذا لنتائج أفضل؟!!!
أخى – هذا دليل على أن هذه الخواص قد تم تنقيحها لاحقا ليعلم من لم يرى دعاية 155 الخ أن هناك شيء أفضل بدلا من أن يبحث و ربما يقوده بحثه لشركة منافسة. 
فى آخر صفحة الخواص تجد الدوائر التى ذكرت فى جزء التطبيقات.
من الأمثلة المتطورة لمكبرات FET المجموعة TL080,TL081,TL082,TL084 كما أن هناك الشقيقات TL070,TL071,TL072,TL074 والمطابقة لها مع ضوضاء أقل لاستخدامات الإشارة الضعيفة. يمكنك الحصول على صفحة البيانات من الرابط
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/96497/NSC/TL081.html

طبعا قد سبق التوضيح أن الفارق هو كم مكبر داخل القطعة الواحدة.
سنجد أن الخواص تكاد تماثل 13741 إلا فى خاصية معدل السرعة Slew Rate حيث نجد هنا أنه 13 فولت / ميكرو ثانية مما يتيح الحصول على نطاق ترددى كبير مع قيمة خرج أعلى (راجع الموضوع فى شرح مكبر العمليات) ولذلك تجد فى آخر الصفحات دوائر تكبير صوتية عالية الجودة ( أفضل استخدام TL07x لأنها أقل فى الضوضاء.

فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنتحدث عن كيفية استخدام القطعة الرباعية المكبرات.​


----------



## miyaeg_youssef (5 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا
والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يناير 2009)

المكونات ذات المكبرات الرباعية LM747,LM358,TL084
هناك العديد من الأرقام تحتوى على 4 مكبرات، لماذا
الإجابة الوحيدة هى الاقتصاد- أى قلة عدد الوحدات حيث واحدة تقوم بعمل أربع وحدات ، مساحة بوردة أقل فواحدة تشغل حجم أقل من أربع وحدات، أسهل فى الرسم فلا توصيل لخطوط التغذية لثلاث من الأربع مكبرات، و أخيرا وليس آخرا سهولة الصيانة ، حدث عطل لديك قطعة واحدة للتغيير و قطعة واحدة للشراء و قطعة واحدة للتخزين.
إذن هل لو كنت فى حاجة لأربع مراحل تكبير متتالية، استخدم واحدة منها؟ - لا تعجب حين تكون الإجابة لا.
لو نظرنا لتوصيل المكبرات على التتابع كما بالرسم التالى ستجد أن هناك سعة شاردة بين كل مخرج و مدخل مكبر آخر وهو بلا شك يزيد كلما قلت المسافات و بلا شك لا أفضل من وجودهم على نفس الشريحة حيث لا تزيد المسافة عن ملليمتر واحد وهو بلا شك يعرض الدائرة للاهتزاز (تتحول لمذبذب)







و كما ذكرنا سابقا فى مراحل المكبر فى الترانزستورات، سيكون هناك تداخل من خلال خطوط التغذية، لذا لو أردت كسب أكثر من 1000 مرة، يفضل أن تكون قطعتين.
يمكنك استخدام القطع الأربع كمرحلة تكبير لأربع مصادر مثلا ما لم تريد عزلا عاليا بين المصادر.
أكثر من قطعة يمكنك منع التداخلات التى قد تحدث من خلال مصدر التغذية بواسطة مكثفات محلية عالية الجودة بقيمة 0.1ميكرو فاراد
هل نستخدم قواعد أم لا؟




هناك جدل حول استخدام هذه القواعد، حيث استخدامها يسهل الصيانة حيث لا يتطلب تغييرها فك لحام و إعادته كما أن فى حالة الأزمات يمكن تغييرها واحدة تلو الأخرى لحين انتهاء العطل، و أحيانا يكون تغيير كافة القطع IC's فى كارت صناعى أقل كلفة من تكلفة الوردية التى ستتعطل بتوقف هذه الماكينة.
إذن لماذا لا نستخدمها دوما؟
هناك سببان أولهما أن فى الدوائر التى تتعامل مع الترددات العالية، هذه القواعد تضيف للسعة الشاردة وحث الأسلاك مما يسبب اضطراب أداء الدائرة، وفى هذا المجال صنعت قواعد ذات ارتفاع منخفض.
السبب الثانى فى حال تكبير جهود صغيرة جدا (1 مللى فولت أو أقل) ما لم يكون الاتصال جيد جدا بين أطراف المكبر وخانات القاعدة فسيؤدى ذلك لفقد الكسب و التعطل المؤقت أى تعمل ربما أيام وتتوقف فجأة و بدون سبب ظاهر قد تعود للعمل حسب جودة الاتصال، وفى هذا المجال أيضا صنعت قواعد و IC's أيضا مطلية بالفضة أو الذهب لتحقيق جودة الاتصال و لتجنب التأثر بالعوامل الجوية
هل يمكن أن نزيد كسب المكبر عن القيمة المذكورة فى صفحة البيانات؟
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله مزيد من التطبيقات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يناير 2009)

المقارنات Comparators 

كما ذكرنا أن المكبر له كسب عالى جدا لكن نطاقه الترددى قليل، و من خواص المكبر 741 نذكر أن معامل التغير فى الخرج Slew Rate كان نصف فولت لكل ميكرو ثانية. هذا يعنى أننا لو أردنا التحرك من صفر إلى 12 فولت بدائرة مثيلة لشكل 6، سيتطلب ذلك 12 ÷ 0.5 = 24 ميكرو ثانية، وهو 0.02 مللى ثانية وهو مناسب لريلاى أو لمبة بيان لكن لو التعامل مع دائرة الكترونية فالزمن طويل جدا. فقط تخيل ميكروكنترولر يعمل على تردد 20 ميجا و أبطأ طراز يأخذ أقل من ميكرو ثانية لقراءة مدخل يتحرك بسرعة 24 ميكرو أو لنقول 10 ميكرو (لخمسة فولت)، بالتأكيد ما لم ينتظر، سيخطئ القراءة. كما أنه غير مناسب لكل من العائلات الرقمية المعروفة TTL,CMOS كما سنتطرق لذلك إن شاء الله لاحقا.
لهذا نحتاج لزيادة السرعة، ولو رجعنا لشرح التغذية العكسية الموجبة Positive Feedback سنجد الحل.
شكل 7 يوضح استخدام التغذية الخلفية الموجبة لزيادة السرعة فى المكبرات.
فمثلا بمجرد أن يزيد جهد الطرف الموجب ( الغير عاكس للوجه) و المسمى Non Inverting Input عن الطرف الآخر والذى أحيانا يوضع عليه الجهد المرجعى Reference Voltage يميل الخرج للارتفاع فى الاتجاه الموجب والذى بدوره من خلال المقاومة 6 يضع نسبة من هذا الزيادة قدرها = م7 ÷ (م7+ م6) على نفس الطرف مسرعا بذلك الانتقال من الجهد الأول (جهد التغذية السالبة) لجهد التغذية الموجبة.
هذه النسبة تسمى Hysteresis وهى فجوة أرجحيه حيث تضاف لقيمة جهد الطرف الموجب طالما الخرج +ف و تطرح منه طالما الخرج = صفر أو – ف. و من ثم تجد أن الدخل لا يستقر عندها أبدا لآن الخرج من خلال التغذية الخلفية الموجبة سيرجحها إما على حدها الأعلى أو الأدنى.
فمثلا لسهولة الحساب نفترض مصدر تغذية واحد بقيمة 10 فولت و باستخدام القيم فى الرسم ستكون النسبة كما بالرسم التالى بعد توضيح مصادر الإشارة والتغذية 





10÷110 = 0.09 و بضربها فى 10 فولت تصير 0.9 فولت
هناك قيمة للجهد من المصدر و المتصل بأطراف الدائرة مباشرة وهناك أيضا جهد على طرف المكبر /المقارن رقم 5 والذى يساوى مجموع الإشارة من المصدر + التغذية العكسية الموجبة
مجرد أن يزيد جهد المصدر Vs عن جهد المرجع Vref وهو جهد الزينر هنا ولو حتى ثبت جهد المصدر على زيادة طفيفة قدرها ميكرو فولت واحد أو أقل، سيكبر هذا الميكرو فولت بالقيمة الكلية وهى كما ذكرنا 100000 فتصبح فى الخرج 0.1 فولت ، وهذا بدوره يعيد للدخل تلك النسبة أى 9 مللى فولت (بدلا من 1 ميكرو) والتى بدورها تكبر 100000 ولن تصل بالطبع 900 فولت و ستقف عند أعلى قيمة وهى 10 فولت و يقفز جهد طرف 5 من قيمة Vref + 1ميكرو فولت أو أقل من ميكرو إلى Vref + 0.9فولت كما سبق الحساب.
يجب أن نذكر هنا أن المقرنات تصلح للاستخدام بمصدر واحد أو مصدرين للتغذية حسب حاجة الدائرة.
هذه الظاهرة مطلوبة أحيانا ومرغوبة أحيانا و غير مرغوبة فى قليل من الحالات.
هى مطلوبة فى التعامل مع كافة أنواع المفاتيح ذات تلامسات ميكانيكية والسبب أن التوصيل والقطع لا يتم مرة واحدة ولكن الاهتزاز الميكانيكى يجعل منها عملية متكررة وبدلا من الحصول على نقلة واحدة تكون عدة تذبذبات حول القيمة الوسطى وهذا يعطى عدة نبضات بدلا من واحدة كما بالرسم





و يسمى هذا الأثر De-bounceأى إلغاء الارتداد و يمكن التحكم فيه بتغيير النسب فكلما زادت المقاومة 7 زاد المدى الذى تظهر فيه هذه الظاهرة من ناتج المعادلة السابق شرحها فلو أصبحت 50 بدلا من 10 سيكون المدى
50/150=الثلث أى 3.333فولت بدلا من 0.9 وطبعا العكس بالنسبة للمقاومة 6 فلو جعلناها 15 بدلا من 100 ستكون النسبة 10/25=0.4 أى 4 فولت وهكذا.
تكون هذه الظاهرة مرغوبة حين نتحسس جهدا متغيرا بطيئا و لكن لا نستطيع أن نضيف هذا الجهد لأنه يمثل خطأ فى القياس لذا نحاول أن نقرب النقيضين فنضيف جهدا قليلا جدا منها و ربما نضع قيمة قليلة جدا للمقاومة 7 مع قيمة كبيرة للمقاومة 6 حتى يكون الخطأ فى الحدود المسموح بها.
وهناك حالات قليلة تكون غير مسموح بها وهنا يتطلب الأمر استخدام مقارنات فائقة السرعة و ذلك لسبب جوهرى وهو لو عدنا لموضوع التغذية الخلفية الموجبة نجد أنها شرط أساسى لعمل مهتز Oscillator وهذه التغذية قد تتحقق من خلال السعة الشاردة بين الدخول والخروج مما يجعل المقارن (و أى مكبر عالى الكسب أيضا) عرضة للاهتزاز Oscillation لهذا لو لم يكن الانتقال سريعا سيأخذ فرصة لتوليد ذبذبة أو أكثر قبل إتمام الانتقال.
لاحظنا استخدام LM358/LM324 ولم نستخدم LM741 وذلك حقيقة لسببين،
1-	يمكن استخدامها مع مصدر تغذية من 3 فولت إلى 30 فولت وهو مناسب للتطبيقات الصناعية حيث غالبا ما يستخدم 24 فولت كتغذية عامة.
2-	خرج 741 لا يصل للتغذية الموجبة والسالبة فلو استخدمناه مع صفر/ 15 فولت مثلا سيتراوح الخرج بين +2 فولت إلى 13 فولت وهذا قد لا يناسب كثير من التطبيقات التى تريد صفر فولت

المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتكلم عن القطع المخصصة للعمل كمقارن


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يناير 2009)

المقارنات جزء2

ماذا نريد بعد ما وصلنا إليه باستخدام LM359/LM324 كمقارن؟ جهد تغذية من 3 إلى 30 فولت مع استهلاك قليل للطاقة أى مناسب لاستخدام البطارية ، خرج يتراوح ما بين صفر إلى قرابة جهد التغذية، سرعة مناسبة.
حسنا لنتبنى بنية هذه القطعة لبناء المقارن المطلوب، ولكن ماذا نضيف أو نحذف منه؟
فى الرابط التالى نجد المقارن LM393 وهو مزدوج أى يوجد زوج داخل العبوة
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/172044/ONSEMI/LM393.html
و مثيله أيضا LM139/293/393 وهو رباعى
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11669/ONSEMI/LM339.html

فى أول صفحة نجد تركيبة الداخلى ولزيادة الإيضاح قمت بتلوين الأجزاء المختلفة كما فعلت فى مكبر العمليات 741 وهذه للتوضيح





فنجد Q3 موصل كثنائى ليكون مع Q4 مصدر تيار ثابت و يثبت تيار باقى مصادر التيار الثابت الباقية والتى تعمل كحمل كبير جدا من جهة الجهد المتردد فى حين يسمح بمرور تيار مناسب (ارجع للشرح السابق فى مكبر العمليات)
التكبير الأساسى كما فى مكبر العمليات بمكبر تفاضلى من نوع دارلنجتون وسبق شرحه مكون من Q8,Q9 – Q10,Q12 و مقاومة حمل المكبر مكونة من مصدر تيار ثابت Q11 مع الثنائى المجاور يؤخذ الخرج من هذه النقطة إلى َQ15 وهو مرحلة تكبير حملها Q14 المثبت تياره كما قلنا. 
نلاحظ هنا قلة عدد المراحل عن مكبر العمليات لتحقيق سرعة أعلى قليلا و الملاحظة الثانية والهامة هى مرحلة الخرج عبارة عن ترانزيستور بدون مقاومة مجمع أو حمل وتسمى Open Collector المجمع المفتوح.

كيف يعمل؟ لا يظهر له خرج!!
إذن لماذا وضع هكذا وكيف نحقق منه خرج؟

ماذا لو أردنا توصيل زوج من المقارنات مثلا لتحقيق حالة مثل درجة الحرارة أعلى من 10 مع درجة رطوبة أعلى من 50%؟
سنوصل زوج من المقارنات الأول يكون له خرج عندما تكون الحرارة أعلى و الآخر عندما تكون الرطوبة أعلى.
ماذا إذن لو كانت الحرارة أعلى والرطوبة أقل؟ سيكون الأول له خرج = 10 فولت مثلا والأخر = صفر.
لو جمعنا الخرجين سيكون الترانزيستور العلوى فى المقارن الأول موصل والسفلى مفتوح بينما فى الثانى العكس تماما مما يوفر مسار كهربا رائعا بين المصدر الكهربى والأرض من خلال الترانزيستور العلوى- الخرج- الترانزيستور السفلى و ينتهى الأمر بتدمير الاثنين....





توصيل مجمع مفتوح هنا سيحمى الجميع ولكنه سيحتاج لمقاومة تتصل بالطرف الموجب و حقيقة الحماية نشأت من عدم وجود ترانزستورات متصلة بالطرف الموجب فقط مقاومة واحدة مهما كثر عدد الوحدات. هذه المقاومة تسمى Pull Up أو انحياز لأعلى.
هذا المقارن أيضا يمكن أن يكون حمله ريلاى مباشرة كما بالرسم السابق (المشاركة السابقة) 

تلك كانت إضافة جيدة للمقارنات تجعلها خاصة بهذا التطبيق لكن مشكلتها لا يوجد بها حماية ضد زيادة تيار الحمل والذى قد يسبب ارتفاع حرارة المقارن و من ثم تلفه ولكن مقابل ذلك فالخرج فى حدود التيار المناسب تصل لقرابة الصفر.
المقارن التالى عالج هذه الخاصية بإضافة مقاومة 3-4 أوم على التوالى مع باعث Emitter ترانزيستور الخرج و زيادة التيار فيها تجعل ترانزيستور الحماية يسحب التيار من قاعدة ترانزيستور الخرج وأيضا سبق شرح كل هذا فى مكبر العمليات
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8603/NSC/LM119.html
لو لاحظنا تركيبة وأطرافه نجد هناك إضافة أخرى للسابق وهى عزل تغذية مرحلة المكبر عن مرحلة الخرج وهذا يمكنك من استخدام المقارن فى دائرة تعمل على +/- 15 فولت تحتوى مكبرات وحساسات الخ و فى النهاية تستخدم هذا المقارن حيث تتم المقارنة فى وسط +/- 15 فولت بينما يكون الخرج +5فولت بالنسبة للأرض حيث يتم ذلك بتوصيل ترانزيستور الخرج بين الأرضى والحمل وهذا الوضع ملائم للنقل من الوسط التماثلى للرقمى خاصة TTL والتى تعمل على +5فولت.
المقارن التالى من هذا الرابط LM311 أضاف خاصية الاستجواب وتسمى Strobe
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8611/NSC/LM311.html
حيث يمكنك إرسال إشارة للترانزيستور المرافق فيظهر الخرج وقتها فقط و بالتالى يمكنك أن تقوم بتفعيل مجموعة كل بدوره وأيضا تفيد فى تعطيل عمله إن لم تكن الظروف ملائمة فهو يمكن أن يعمل كمولد إشارات أو محول من موجة جيبيه أو مثلثة لنبضات مربعة ولا يجب أن تظهر إلا فى شروط معينة.

تعتبر المقارنات من الأجزاء المهمة فى عالم الدوائر الالكترونية حيث تكون أول مرحلة للتحويل من الإشارة التماثلية Linear للنظام الرقمى Digital سواء مباشرة أو بصورة غير مباشرة، فكل دوائر تحويل التماثلى لرقمى Analog To digital تبنى حولها كما سيأتى شرحها فى حينها إن شاء الله، كما تستخدم لتحديد ما إذا وصل الجهد المتغير لقيمة ما أم لا.
لذلك تجدها أساس مثبتات الجهد، مثبتات التيار، مثبتات درجة الحرارة الخ
فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله نتكلم عن مثبتات الجهد​


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحمدان (24 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحمدان (24 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng_asalem (26 يناير 2009)

الف شكر و جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع و ارجو منك مواصله هذه السلسله الممتازه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يناير 2009)

أشكركم على تقديركم وإن شاء الله سأكمل فقط كثيرا من الأحوال تكون هناك مشكلة فى الوصول للموقع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يناير 2009)

مثبت الجهد
سبق أن تحدثنا فى أول المقالات عن مثبت الجهد و قلنا أنه إما خطى Linear أو نبضى Switching و قلنا أن الثانى أكثر كفاءة من الأول ولكنه يضع بعض الضوضاء على خط التغذية.
ما قدمناه كان الدائرة الأساسية التى تثبت جهد الخرج ولكن لم نتناول قضايا أخرى هامة جدا مثل الحماية و الفشل الآمن.
لنضع أمامنا مرة أخرى الدائرة لنتذكر





المسألة متوقفة على مكبر الخطأ، إن كان مكبر من أى نوع سيكون المثبت خطيا أما إن كان مقارن Comparator سيكون المثبت من النوع النبضى Switching.
أخطار هذه الدائرة عندما يتعدى الحمل حدوده ، فإن زاد عن احتمال الدائرة سترتفع درجة حرارته و قد تصل بعد فترة لدرجة خطيرة وإن لم تصل فيجب أن نتذكر كيف يصنع الترانزيستور و مدى تأثره بالحرارة لنعلم أنه عاجلا أم آجلا - ارتفاع الحرارة عن الحد سيؤدى إلى "طبخ" الترانزيستور أى اندماج تدريجى لطبقات السالب والموجب N&P مسببا تلفه فيصبح قطعة موصلة، ويحدث هذا فورا لو تحول الحمل إلى قصر Short Circuit
هذا التلف يجعل الجهد الغير مثبت (خرج وحدة التقويم) هو جهد الحمل وقد يسبب تلف الحمل – هذا هو تعريف الفشل الغير آمن.
لذا يجب وضع فيوز أو مصهر سريع الاستجابة لحماية الحمل. قيمة هذا المصهر يكون مرة ونصف قيمة الحمل.
لو صممنا المثبت كما يجب ولكن ارتفعت حرارة الجو المحيط لفشل التهوية أو وضع الجهاز فى درجة حرارة غير مسموح بها سيحدث نفس الشيء.
من مشاكل هذا النوع من المثبتات اعتماده على ثنائى زينر والذى أيضا يتأثر بالحرارة المحيطة مما يجعل جهد الخرج أيضا غير ثابت.
من الطبيعى أن نضيف دوائر إضافية لحماية المثبت و الحمل ضد كل هذه الأخطار مما يرفع كلفته و يزيد من تعقيد الدائرة و يعقد عملية الصيانة والإصلاح ، لذا نشأت الحاجة لعمل مثبتات الجهد بصورة دوائر متكاملة تشمل كل هذه الحماية و تقلل الكلفة و البوردة المستخدمة و تجعل الصيانة مجرد تغيير قطعة واحدة فقط تشبه الترانزيستور مما يقلل أيضا زمن التوقف نتيجة عطل ما.
كلنا نعلم أن دوائر TTL تحتاج لجهد تغذية 5 فولت +/- 0.25 فولت و إلا ربما لا تؤدى وظيفتها و هذه الدرجة من الثبات صعبة التحقيق بالدوائر التقليدية.
بعد أن علمنا ما نريد نستطيع أن نتحدث عن المثبتات الخطية 78XX وهو موضوعنا المرة القادمة بإذن الله​


----------



## eng_asalem (27 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور علي جهدك الرائع وادعو الله ان يجزيك كل خير
ارجو منك ان تضع هذه المعلومات المفيده في شكل ملفات word او PDF لنتمكن من الاحتفاظ بها و الرجوع لها عند الحاجه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يناير 2009)

أشكرك يا أخى وان شاء الله سأفعل


----------



## مثنىكاظم (30 يناير 2009)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## jamaljamil (1 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد اما بعد فقد اعجبت جدا بمقالاتك النافعة وحقا وليس فحرا
ان تفتحر بامثالكم امة الاسلام انا مهندس الكتروني اعمل مند مدة على ابتكار جهاز تصفية ماء البحر كهربائيا بالطرقة الابتدائية (ينتج ملح+معادن ااخرى)تتجمع في اللوح السالب ومشكلتي في نوع المعدن الدي استعملته يسبب اسوداد الماء العدب الناتج مم يجعله غير صالح للشرب هل عندكم فكرة او حل.


----------



## نجيب الجمل (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 فبراير 2009)

jamaljamil قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد اما بعد فقد اعجبت جدا بمقالاتك النافعة وحقا وليس فحرا
> ان تفتحر بامثالكم امة الاسلام انا مهندس الكتروني اعمل مند مدة على ابتكار جهاز تصفية ماء البحر كهربائيا بالطرقة الابتدائية (ينتج ملح+معادن ااخرى)تتجمع في اللوح السالب ومشكلتي في نوع المعدن الدي استعملته يسبب اسوداد الماء العدب الناتج مم يجعله غير صالح للشرب هل عندكم فكرة او حل.


معذرة يا أخى العزيز فأنت تحتاج مختص بالفلزات أو هندسة الفلزات فلديهم دراية أوسع بخواص المواد و ربما الصلب الذى لا يصدأ Stainless Steel أو الكربون يمنع التآكل والتفاعل من مكونات المياه فهى تستخدم فى أحواض الترسيب الكهربى أحيانا لهذا الغرض


----------



## احمد رونى (5 فبراير 2009)

الله يوفقك ويكرم والديك ويجعل مسواكم الجنه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2009)

مثبتات الجهد الموجب 7800
تسمى عائلة 78XX حيث تستبدل XX بقيمة الجهد المراد الحصول عليه فمثلا 7805 لمثبت جهد 5 فولت موجب.
لماذا موجب؟ لو بدلت الطرفين للحمل سيصبح سالب!!
أجل ولكن الطرف المشترك بين المثبت و الحمل و دائرة التوحيد و المحول إن وجد كلها على خط صفر فولت و التحكم سيكون على الخط الموجب و سيكون هناك فرق جهد أيضا بين موجب دائرة التقويم و موجب الحمل، لذلك تم تصنيع عائلة مماثلة تسمى عائلة 79XX لتثبيت الجهد السالب فلو أردت عمل وحدة تغذية +/- 15 فولت لمكبر عمليات لن يتيسر ذلك بوحدتين من عائلة واحدة و باستخدام 7815 مع 7915ستحصل على المطلوب مع خط أرضى متصل و مستمر وهذا أساسى لعمل الحجب Shield و التوصيل بالأرضى الخ.
يجب أن نلاحظ الفرق فى أطراف التوصيل بين 7800 و 7900 حيث الأرضى هو الطرف الأوسط فى المثبت الموجب بينما هو الأول فى المثبت السالب. و طبعا الآن يمكننا الحصول على صفحة البيانات Data Sheet ببساطة من أحد الموقعين التاليين:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://www.datasheet4u.com/
و يجب ألا ننسى أن ما لا تجده هنا قد تجده هناك أو إن لم تجده يمكنك البحث فى جوجل Google لتعرف معلومات عنه.
سنتكلم للسهولة عن الموجب و إن كان هناك خلاف سنذكر ما يخص السالب أيضا.
تأخذ هذه المثبتات شكل أى ترانزيستور عادى حيث لكل شكل منها قيمة مختلفة لأقصى تيار حمل ممكن بدء من 100 مللى أمبير وحتى 1.5 أمبير وهناك أرقام أخرى تعطى 3 أمبير و أرقام تعطى 5 أمبير.
لو نظرنا صفحة البيانات الخاصة بها سنجد الكم الهائل من الترانزستورات المستخدم لتصنيع هذه القطعة و عجب لو نظرنا للخواص التى تعطيها مقابل ذلك، الثمن؟ ربما أقل من ثمن ترانزيستور واحد يتحمل 1.5 أمبير، وقد نلاحظ مفارقة هنا إذ ربما سعر الوحدة ذات التيار الأقل أعلى من تلك ذات التيار الأعلى والسبب تجارى بحت.

سنجد من الميزات المتعددة أنها
1-	محمية ضد زيادة الحمل حيث لا يزيد التيار عن حده الأقصى كثيرا
2-	محمية ضد الحرارة فلو ارتفعت حرارة جسمها تقلل من تيار الحمل آليا لتقليل الحرارة المتولدة. 
3-	محمية ضد القصر فلو حدث قصر على الحمل لا تتلف الوحدة ولا يزيد التيار عن حده كثيرا.
4-	خاصية التلف الآمن حيث تلف القطعة لا يعطى أى خرج عوضا عن وضع كل جهد الدخول على الحمل.
كما لها العديد من الخواص الأخرى مذكورة بالصفحة الأولى مثل الخرج ثابت فى حدود 5% بتغيير جهد الدخول فى الحدود المسموح بها وغيرها.
كل هذه الخواص الهامة لا تأتى مجانا ولكن لو نظرنا للدائرة المرسومة وكم المكونات بها، سنجد من الصعب تنفيذها بمكونات عادية.
يوجد من هذه العائلة وعائلة 340 المماثلة عدد من القيم فمثلا LM7805 = LM320-05 وكلها مثبت خمسة فولت لدوائر TTL لرقمية والقيم 5،8،9،10،12،15،18،24 فولت موجودة ولكن ربما ليست كلها لشركة منتجة واحدة لذا ستختلف الأحرف السابقة LM واللاحقة ولكن هذا لا يهم
أيضا العائلة LM79XX والعائلة LM340-XX لتثبيت الجهد السالب و فى شكل 6 نجد دائرة للحصول على +/-5فولت. لاحظ أن الأطراف غير متشابهة بين المثبت الموجب والمثبت السالب.
كيف نستخدمها؟ ليس أسهل من ذلك – توضع بعد الموحد وهى ذات ثلاثة أطراف دخول – أرضى – خروج و كل عبوة لها ترتيبها و نرجع للمواصفات فى ذلك.

لو رجعنا للدائرة فى صفحة الخواص ستجد أنها مكبر ذو كسب عالى لتتمكن من تحقيق هذه الدقة و الثبات. هذا المكبر من شأنه أن يكون غير مستقر و يسبب اهتزاز أى يتحول لمذبذب، و نظرا لكونه يستطيع الإمداد بتيار قوى، إذن سيغرق الدائرة كلها بالذبذبة من خلال خط التغذية – ما طلبناه أتينا بعكسه!!
لا تقلق الحل سهل وبسيط هو وضع مكثف من 0.1ميكرو فاراد إلى واحد ميكرو بين الخرج و الأرضى.
هيه الدائرة مليئة بالمكثفات – لماذا أضع هذا؟
لقد ذكرت الإجابة ضمن السؤال فقلت "مليئة" أى أن واحد بقيمة مكافئة لا يغنى عن العدد من المكثفات الأصغر ولكن موزعة توزيعا جيدا.
كيف هذا؟ - المسألة ببساطة أن كل قطعة من السلك هى فى الواقع جزء من ملف وبينها و بين كل من ما حولها سعة وهذا يجعلها خط نقل قدرة و عند تردد ما يشكل معاوقة كبيرة – لهذا فأسلوب المكثفات 0.1ميكرو الموزعة "وسبق الحديث عنه" تجده دوما فى الكروت الإلكترونية و لا يغنى عنه مكثف واحد مهما بلغت قيمته وجودته.
لذا فالمكثف 0.1 ميكرو هذا يجب أن يكون أقرب ما يمكن لطرف الخرج مع الأرضى.
حسنا فهمنا هذا، لماذا هذا الثنائى الموضوع عكس اتجاه التيار؟ هو فعلا لا وظيفة له!!
هذا حماية ضد القصر Short Circuit 
أليست هذه العائلة محمية ضده؟ - هى محمية ضد قصر الحمل ولكن ليست محمية ضد قصر المنبع!
وما هذا؟
لو حدث قصر فى دائرة الموحد أو انقطع التيار و حدث تفريغ لمكثف الموحد – فالمشكلة فى المكثفات الموزعة على البوردة والتى قد يكون مجموعها كبير فتقود بتفريغ شحنتها فى مثبت الجهد فيتلف فورا، لهذا يوضع هذا الثنائى كى يكون التفريغ خلاله لو حدث.
هل يمكن أن أحصل على قيم غير تلك المعطاة أو أعمل منها مثبت متغير الجهد؟
ممكن وهو موضوع المرة القادمة عن شاء الله


----------



## ahcene_ch (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور اف مرةاف مرةاف مرةاف مرةاف مرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مارس 2009)

*المثبت المتغير lm317*

المثبت المتغير LM317
كيف نغير جهد الخرج؟ 
لو عرفنا كيف تعمل الوحدة، نستطيع التلاعب بها. الوحدة ببساطة تثبت الخرج على القيمة المطلوبة!!
كلا هذه الإجابة الخاطئة!
و ما الصواب إذن؟ - الصواب أن الوحدة تثبت الجهد بين طرفى الخرج و العام OUT and Common 
نفس الإجابة فقط تلاعب بالألفاظ
كلا فالوحدة لا ترى ما هو الخرج وتتعامل مع أطرافها الداخلية ونحن نعتبر أن الخرج هو طرف الخرج بالنسبة للأرضى – و اللعبة أن لا توصل الطرف العام بالأرضى ، فإن تم ذلك برفع الطرف العام عن الأرضى "س" فولت سيكون الخرج هو 5+س بافتراض استخدام 7805 أو ما تريد من القيم المذكورة أى نستخدم 7824 مع زينر 3 فولت مثلا تحصل على 27فولت لشحن البطاريات 24 فولت الحمضية.
لو أخذنا فى الاعتبار أن هذا الطرف يمر فيه تيار فيكفى وضع مقاومة متغيرة لتغيير الخرج كما بالرسم الثالث ولكن للأسف هذا التيار غير ثابت و يعتمد على تيار الحمل مما يسبب تدهور عامل تثبيت الجهد ولذلك يمكن استخدام مثلا الدائرة الرابعة لإضافة 0.6 فولت للخرج أو استخدام بدلا من الثنائى العادى LED لإضافة 1.5 فولت.

لتجنب هذه المشاكل تم تصميم دائرة أخرى سميت 317 وتمت عليها تعديلات هامة أهمها
1-	تقليل تيار الرجوع المطلوب إلى أقل قيمة ممكنه
2-	جعل تيار الرجوع يمر فى الحمل بدلا من الطرف العام حتى لا يسبب تغيير الجهد
3-	بهذا تم إلغاء وظيفة الطرف العام واستخدم بدلا منه طرف سمى الضبط Adjust
4-	جعل وظيفة الوحدة تثبيت الجهد بين الخرج و الضبط على 1.2فولت حتى يمكن الحصول على قيم أكثر
نظرا لأن تيار الرجوع أصبح يمر فى الحمل، إذن لابد من وجود حمل أدنى يتم سحبه لضمان عمل القطعة، هذا لا يشكل عبئا فيكفى مجزئ الجهد المطلوب لضبط قيمة الخرج لسحب هذا التيار الضئيل.
شكل 5 يوضح الدائرة وهى بسيطة – فقط مجرد مجزئ جهد ولكن بدلا من الشكل التقليدى "نفكه" إلى مقاومتان واحدة ثابتة والثانية متغيرة
الأولى ثابتة بقيمة 240 أوم وهذه القيمة فقط لتسحب الحد الأدنى من التيار وهى أيضا مضاعفات العدد 1.2 وهو الفولت المثبت بين الخرج والضبط OUT & ADJ لتسهيل الحساب لكن يمكنك استخدام ما تشاء
بفرض القيمة 240 أوم سيكون عليها 1.2 فولت وهو دور القطعة 317 إذن سيمر عبرها تيار = 1.2÷240=5 مللى أمبير
هذا التيار سيمر فى المقاومة المتغيرة P2 مسببا ظهور جهد = 5 مللى × قيمة المقاومة
هذه القيمة تضاف للخرج
لحساب المقاومة نستخدم الطريقة التى علمناها فى أوائل الحساب فمثلا لو أريد 12 فولت سنقول
240 أوم ==== 1.2 فولت
؟ أوم ===== 12 فولت
12 × 240 ÷ 1.2 =2400 أوم هذه القيمة هى مجموع المقاومتين 
بما أن لدى 240 أوم إذن نحتاج 2400-240 = 2160 أوم
هل مازالت صعبة؟- إذن بدون P1 ستعطى القطعة 1.2 فولت
240÷1.2=200 أوم لكل فولت
ببساطة لكل فولت تريد إضافته للخرج أضف مقاومة P1 بقيمة 200 أوم

فى المرة القادمة عن شاء الله سنتكلم عن المؤقت مثل 555​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي في الله العلم التطبيقي لا يقل أهميه عن علوم الدين ولو نظر عالم الى رد فعل الناس في وقته لامتنع عن البحث في العلم ولكن اجعل عملك لله خالصا وكن مع الله و لا تبالي فربما يستفيد من علمك شخص او طالب في حاجه اليه ولكن المهم ان تحتسب أجرك عند الله ممكن نرد عليك الآن وممكن بعدين ليس هذا هدفي ولا هدفك هدفنا جميعا هو وجه الله كم عالم ماتوا منذ مئات السنين وقبل أن يموتوا أضائوا الدنيا بعلمهم وما زلنا نستفيد منهم الى هذه اللحظه
أديسون قام بتجربة المصباح 1000 مره ولم يكن يدري أنه سوف يأتي يوم تضاء الأرض بكاملها بمصباحه الصغير
أخوك في الله طارق بلال
سر على بركة الله سدد الله خطاك بالتوفيق وجعل عملك عنده في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في دينك و دنياك وبيتك وزوجتك وعيالك آمين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مارس 2009)

أخى طارق
تعجز الكلمات أن تجد ردا مناسبا
شكرا جزيلا وهذا فعلا ما انويه من هذه السلسلة واكرر شكرى لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الأكبر وحبيبي وصديقي في الله الأستاذ (أنا أعتبر أستاذ لقب أكبر بكثير من مجرد مهندس) وعلى فكره هي أعلى درجة في الجامعة بعد الدكتوراه وأيضا المعلمين هم ورثة الأنياء 
أخي أريد أن أعبر لك عن إعجابي بشخصك الكريم ولكن لا أجيد التعبير بالكلام فلعل مشاعري يوصلها لك ملك الملوك جل جلاله جمعني الله بك في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
أخي أتمم عملك بوضعه كملف كامل أو كتاب يمكن تحميله ليكون مرجع لكل من يريد الاستعانه به
حبيبي أنا متخصص في مجال الإلكترونيات و الصيانه ومحترف وكل هذه المعلومات أعرفها لكن كم عانيت وانا أدرسها باللغة الإنجليزية ولم أجد مراجع عربيه تشرح هذه المواد بنفس المعاني في المراجع الأجنبيه وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في جهل الكثير من شبابنا في هذا المجال بهذه الماده فأدعوا الله أن يتقبل منك و يعينك على عملك وأن يأجرك خير الجزاء على ما تقدم 
أطلب منك أن تستكمل السلسله حلقة بحلقة حتى اذا وضعتها كامله على شكل كتاب أو ملف يمكن تحميله فهناك من يتابعك و يتعلم منك علمك الله من علمه اللدني الذي علم منه عبده الصالح الذي علم نبي الله موسى آمين
أخوك الصغير الفقير إلى فضل ربه 
طارق بلال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2009)

أخى الحبيب 

مرة أخرى أجد نفسى عاجزا عن الرد سوى آمين ولكم أجمعين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2009)

*مولد النبضات 555 – 7555 – 556 555 Timers*

مولد النبضات 555 – 7555 – 556 555 Timers

عندما نبحث عن هذه العائلة من الدوائر نجد أنها تقع فى قسم Linear رغم أنها تنتج نبضات ولها مثيل فى كل العائلات الرقمية ! لماذا لم تصنف رقمية؟؟
كل عائلة رقمية لها خواص ثابتة فمثلا TTL تعمل على 5فولت وهذه تعمل من 4.5 إلى 16 فولت و رغم أن هناك 7555 وهى الشقيق المصنوع بتقنية CMOS إلا أنها لا توافق باقى الخواص لهذه العائلة مثل حدود جهد الدخول لذا فتصنيفها مازال أيضا Linear
رأينا من دوائر المقارنات Comparators كيف باستخدام مقاومة ومكثف أن نحصل منه على نبضة مستطيلة ولكن هناك مشكلتان
الأولى أن زمن النبضة حساس جدا للجهد وكلما زاد الجهد قل زمن النبضة لسرعة شحن المكثف.
الثانية أن النبضة يمكن أن تقارن بجهد ثابت وهنا نحتاج لثنائى زينر وهو ذو نسبة خطأ عالية.
ما الحل إذن؟؟
لو نذكر تلك المرة حين تكلمنا عن دائرة المقاومة والمكثف و زمن التفريغ والشحن، أثبتنا أننا لو شحنا دوما أو فرغنا لنسبة من جهد البطارية، فإن زمن الشحن/التفريغ لا يعتمد على الجهد، فقط على قيم المقاومة والمكثف والنسبة وكلها ثوابت لا تتأثر بالظروف.
هذا يحل مشكلة ويضيف أخرى! حل مشكلة الثنائى زينر و أضاف الاعتماد الكلى على المقاومات لأن النسبة عبارة عن مقاومتين. ولو تذكرنا ما قلناه عن تصنيع المقاومات فى الدوائر المتكاملة وهو أننا لا نستطيع الحصول على قيمة دقيقة ولكن نستطيع الحصول على مقاومتان متماثلتان أو بنسب دقيقة لوجدنا الحل.
الرسم التالى يوضح الفكرة أولا و بعد ذلك نحللها لدائرة ولا أريد التعقيد بالشرح التفصيلى ولكن الكثير منا يريد استخدام هذه القطعة ثم لا تعطى النتائج المرجوة منها.




نجد أنها مبنية حول 3 مقاومات متماثلة قيمة كل منها 5 كيلو أوم بين مصدر التغذية والأرضى لذا فهى تعطى نقطتين ثلث وثلثى المصدر. طرفى المصدر الكهربى هما الطرف رقم 1 للأرضى والطرف 8 للموجب.
ما أردناه أن نشحن إلى نسبة ثابتة من المصدر ولهذا نضع هاتين النقطتين على زوج من المقارنات Comparators و نجعل أحدهما لبدء عملية الشحن والآخر لإنهائها و طبعا الحل الوحيد هو:
لو انخفض جهد طرف ما حتى الثلثين يكون هذا إيذانا بالبدء ونسميه القدح Trigger، وهو هنا الطرف رقم 2 و من الطبيعى أن تكون وظيفته تفعيل مذبذب متعدد (سبق شرحه) Set a Multi Vibrator و الذى يعطى خرجه على الطرف 3
كل مذبذب متعدد أو دائرة توقيت يفضل أن يكون لها طرف إلغاء RESET ويلزم فى حالتين
1- إنهاء النبضة مبكرا – للحصول على نبضات متغيرة العرض.
2- عدم الاستجابة الآن لنبضات القدح للتحكم فى أداء الدائرة حسب الحاجة
وهذا هو الطرف رقم 4 و يجب هنا أن نذكر أنه يعمل على صفر فولت وهذا سبب الدائرة الصغيرة المرسومة ولا أريد أن أربطها بالمسميات المستخدمة فى دوائر المنطق و نقول عنها Active Low مثلا لاختلاف مستوى الجهود كما سيلى ذلك لاحقا.
تنتهى النبضة كما ذكرنا عند ثلثى المصدر، إذن يكون لدينا طرف لو زاد جهده عن ثلثى المصدر ينهى النبضة ولهذا يسمى "الحد" أو Threshold وهو الطرف 6 وهو أيضا متصل بمقارن Comparator و ستكون مهمته إنهاء الزمن أو النبضة و لكن هناك أولويات فطرف 4 له أولوية عن طرف 6 و سيلى شرح ذلك لاحقا مع تفصيل الدائرة.
حسنا، ماذا لو أردت أن أحصل على تعديل اتساع طبقا لإشارة معينة مثلا ؟ سمعت أنها تقوم بذلك!
أجل ولو لاحظت الطرف 5 تجد أنه متصل مباشرة بين المقاومة العليا (المتصلة بالموجب) والمقاومة الوسطى وهى النقطة الداخلة أيضا للمقارن الذى ينهى النبضة ، فلو غيرت جهد هذه النقطة يتغير عرض النبضة بالتبعية و كلما زاد الجهد زاد عرض النبضة والعكس بالعكس. وهنا يجب أن نلاحظ أن لا حدود لهذا الجهد باستثناء جهد التغذية أى لا تزيد عن طرف 8 ولا تقل عن طرف 4 حتى لا تتلف القطعة ، فقط نعلم أن عند جهد قريب من الطرف 8 تحتاج لزمن ∞ للوصول لنهاية النبضة.
قبل أن نترك هذه النقطة يجب أن نعيد النظر للدائرة لنؤكد أن هذا الجهد على الطرف 5 يؤثر على النقطة (أ) و هذا ينعكس أيضا على النقطة (ب) حيث يكون جهد (ب) دوما نصف جهد (أ) و لذلك يؤثر أيضا على مقارن القدح جاعلا الجهد اللازم لحدوث القدح أقل .
إذن لو كان جهد الطرف 5 = صفر سيكون الزمن = صفر؟
للأسف لا وسنشرح ذلك فى الدائرة أيضا
أما الطرف 7 فهو لازم لتفريغ المكثف عند وصوله لحد إنهاء الزمن وهو ببساطة ترانزيستور كما بالرسم يكون فاصلا طوال زمن النبضة.
قبل أن نناقش الاستخدامات نفحص قليلا دوائرها أو تركيبها من الداخل حتى نفهم تناقضاتها وما تفعله ومالا تفعله.




لو تذكرنا المقارنات Comparators سنجد أنها مجرد مكبر تفاضلى ولتحسين أداؤه يكون من النوع دارلنجتون و يزود بمصادر تيار كحمل ذو معاوقة عالية و مقاومة صغيرة، إذن يجب أن يكون لدينا زوج من هذه.
مهلا ، أحدهما يتجاوب عندما يزيد الجهد عن نقطة محددة و الثانى عندما يقل عند نقطة محددة!
إذن ليكن أحدهما س م س NPN والثانى عكسه أى م س م PNP 
المكبر التفاضلى من النوع م س م PNP يتجاوب مع انخفاض الجهد لذا يوضع للقدح Trigger وهو باللون الأزرق Q10,Q11,Q12,Q13 و مصدر التيار الثابت له Q9 مع Q19 و يؤخذ الخرج من Q11
هيه هذا ليس ترانزيستور !! هذا شئ جديد ذو أربع أطراف – ما هذا و كيف يعمل؟!!
ببساطة تعودنا أن نصنع مصدر تيار ثابت من ثنائى وترانزيستور ، وعند الحاجة لأكثر من مصدر يمكننا ببساطة إضافة ترانزيستور آخر فقط ولو كان المطلوب تيارين متساويين، إذن يمكن ربط القاعدتين Base و أيضا الباعثين Emitter و نأخذ من كل مجمع Collector خرج كما بالرسم الأيسر العلوى




الآن لنقم بالتصنيع بتقنية الدوائر المتكاملة والشكل الأيمن سبق شرحه كترانزيستور واحد سابقا 
لماذا نصنع 2 ترانزيستور و نسعى لتوصيل طرفى E الباعث؟ واحد يكفى بمساحة مكافئة
نفس القصة للقاعدة B فقط علينا أن نفصل المجمعين Collector كما بالرسم! أليس كذلك؟ ماذا نتج لدينا الآن؟
ترانزيستور واحد له باعث E واحد وقاعدة واحدة B و مجمعين C كما بالرسم
نكمل الحديث؟
المكبر التفاضلى من النوع س م س NPN يتجاوب مع زيادة الجهد لذا يوضع للحد Threshold وهو باللون الأحمر Q1,Q2,Q3,Q4 و مصدر التيار الثابت له Q5,Q6,Q7,Q8 و يؤخذ الخرج من Q6
يذهب كل خرج لنقطة مناسبة للمذبذب المتعدد Q16,Q17 وهو ثنائى الاستقرار Bi-stable MV فيما عدا أن المقاومة التى تربط مجمع Q16 بقاعدة Q17 حذفت، وهذا لا يؤثر على نظرية العمل. رجاء مراجعته إن احتاج الأمر.

هنا إحدى النقاط التى عبرنا كل هذا الطريق لنفهمها وهى ماذا يحدث لو ظل طرف القدح Trigger أقل من ثلث المنبع ولم يعد مرة أخري- أى ماذا يحدث لو كان القدح Trigger بجهد مستمر بدلا من نبضة؟!! نعود للرسم و نحاول أن نفكر فى ذلك للمرة القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك وبارك فيك وزادك علما و نفعك بما علمك


----------



## eng.s.m (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشلكة (10 مارس 2009)

والله تستاهل كل خير يامهندس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أشكركم جميعا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قتيبة نوري (15 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بيك يا اخ وليد


----------



## saam (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخ واستاذ ماجد على هذه الدروس التعليمية ...............جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما 
شكرا للاخ طارق 
شكرا لكل الاعضاء 
==============================================saam ==========


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مارس 2009)

مولد النبضات 555 – 7555 – 556 555 Timers جزء 2
فى هذا الرسم عزلنا المذبذب المتعدد Q16,Q17 لنرى كيف تؤثر عليه الجهود المختلفة للقدح Trig ونهاية النبضة Threshold. حينما يكون خرج Q17 = صفر سيكون خرج القطعة +V والعكس بالعكس و سنشرح هذا تفصيلا لاحقا بإذن الله.





حينما يحدث القدح Trig سيجعلQ15 فى حال التشبع و بالتالى سيكون جهد قاعدة Q15-base يساوى صفر فيكون Q16 مفتوح Off مما يجعل Q17 فى حال التشبع من خلال الثنائى و مصدر التيار الثابت، وبالتالى يكون جهد مجمع Q17-Collector = صفر (أو 0.2فولت) وهو لا يسمح بإمداد Q16 بجهد للقاعدة و تيار تشغيل فيظل Off 
فى هذا الوضع لو حدث تغير جهد طرف إنهاء النبضة Threshold بحيث يسبب تشغيل لدائرة إنهاء النبضة Threshold ، سيضع مكبر إنهاء النبضة (لاحظ الالتزام بالألوان لتسهيل التذكر والمقارنة) جهد على مخرجه باللون الأحمر والذى يصل أيضا على Q15 والذى مازال فى حال التشبع مما يسبب تسربه للأرضى. لذا لن يجدى إنهاء النبضة Threshold ما لم يرفع جهد القدح Trig أولا. ولهذا ستجد دوما خط القدح يتصل بمقاومة للتغذية الموجبة و يرتبط من خلال مكثف بمصدر القدح Trigو ذلك لضمان أن هذا الطرف دوما موجب و النبضة المسببة للقدح أصغر ما يمكن من حيث الزمن. 
ترانزيستور القدح Q14 Trigger يأخذ مباشرة من دائرة الخرج و حينما يكون الخرج = +V يكون هو فى حال التشبع بهدف تفريغ مكثف التوقيت إما بهدف متى نبدأ النبضة التالية أو تفريغه تمهيدا للنبضة التالية.
أما طرف الإلغاء Reset فيتصل بالترانزيستور Q25 والذى يلغى تأثير كل المراحل السابقة بسحب تيار مصدر التيار الثابت قبل الثنائى و توصيلة للأرضى فارضا على ترانزيستور التفريغ Q14 أن يكون فى حال التشبع وفارضا أيضا إنهاء النبضة، و أيضا نلاحظ أنه م س م PNP و عند النقطة D نجد مسارين:
1-	الثنائى – قاعدة باعث Q17-be
2-	Q25 – قاعدة باعث Q14-be
هذا يفرض وضعا غريبا أن وظيفة الإلغاء Reset تعمل فى المدى من صفر إلى 0.7 فولت فقط – أما أعلى من ذلك، ستعمل القطعة. أيضا الطرف متصل بقاعدة ترانزيستور مما يجعلها عرضة لتكبير الإشارة مسببا إلغاء خاطئ للنبضة، لذا ستجد دوما فى الدوائر حينما لا تكون مستخدمة، إما توصل بمكثف للأرضى أو توصل مباشرة للجهد الموجب ولا تترك إطلاقا بدون توصيل.

بقى أخر جزء وهو مرحلة الخرج أى ما يلى Q17 وهذا الجزء هام جدا لذا رسمت له رسما خاصا وسبب أهميته أنه موجود فى دوائر المنطق TTL لذا شرحها الآن سيفيد لاحقا. هذه الدائرة تسمى القطب الجامع Totem Pole لأنها تجمع الخرج و ترانزستوراته، ورغم أنها مشابهة جدا لدائرة الدفع والجذب السابق شرحها إلا أن الأولى روعى فيها أن تكون خطية وقليلة التشويه، أما هنا فلا يهم ذلك فقط سرعة الانتقال من صفر إلى +V والعكس هى ما يعنينا.




الشكل 1 هو الدائرة كما هى فقط يوضح لنا أن الدخل لها إما صفر أو +V
الشكل 2 يوضح الدائرة والدخل = صفر فيكون الترانزيستور Q20 غير موصل أى فى حال القطع Off لذا رسم بخطوط منقطة وهذا يجعل Q24 بدون تيار قاعدة وبالتالى فى حال القطع أيضا Off و أيضا سيكون Q21,Q22 بنظام دارلنجتون وفى حال التشبع بسبب R12 مما يجعل الخرج = + V
الشكل 3 فى حال جهد الدخول = +V مما يجعل Q20 فى حال التشبع ON و الجهد بين المجمع والباعث Vce= 0.2 فولت كما يبين السهم الأزرق
الآن قاعدة Q24 عى المتصلة بالمقاومة R12 مما يجعله فى حال التشبع، و يكون الجهد بين القاعدة والمجمع Vbc-sat = 0.5فولت وهذا لا يكفى لآن يجعل واحدا من Q21,Q22 يدخل فى التوصيل، ما بالك بالاثنين معا! لابد أن يكونا فى حال القطع Off و بالتالى يكون الخرج = صفر أو للدقة 0.2 فولت.
من أهم خواص هذه التركيبة هو أنها أثناء الانتقال من حال لآخر يكون كلا الترانزستورين فى حال التوصيل وهذا يشكل قصر على التغذية (وهذا عيب خطير قد يتلفهما معا ما لم يكون الانتقال سريعا جدا) و لكن السرعة العالية هى هدفنا الأساسى.
وما دخل السرعة فى توصيل الترانزستورين؟
ما يبطئ الانتقال أساسا هو السعات الشاردة و كلما تم شحنها وتفريغها أسرع كان الانتقال أسرع، و جودة التوصيل هو بالضبط ما يقوم بذلك، لاحظ أن لديك ترانزستورين وتحتاج شحن سعة أحدهما بينما تفرغ الآخر.
وهل لذلك أثر على الدائرة؟
بالتأكيد فهى تضع قصر لحظى على أطراف التغذية وتسمى هذه الظاهرة Crowbar وهى تؤثر على كل القطع المحيطة سواء مثلها أو وظائف أخرى ولذلك يجب وضع مكثف ترشيح Filter بين طرفى التغذية قدره 0.1ميكرو من النوع المناسب للترددات العالية حتى لا تنتقل عبر خطوط التغذية وتخل بأداء باقى الدائرة. هذه الخاصية للرقم 555 فقط أما 7555 لا يعانى من هذا العيب لأنه بتقنية CMOS
Crowbar مسمى يطلق على قضيب معدنى غليظ غالبا صلب أو نحاس متصل بالأرضى و له يد عازلة يوجد بجوار خطوط الكهرباء أو التغذية عموما، فإذا حدث طارئ يستدعى فصل فورى للقدرة، يلقى هذا القضيب على الكابلات فيسبب القصر الحادث فى تشغيل دوائر الحماية لفصل التغذية كما أن القصر يعمل على إيقاف (عودة) التيار من مسار أقرب موفرا حماية أسرع. طبعا إلقاء القضيب أسر من الجري حتى مكان سكين الفصل.
أرجو أن نتذكر هذا فى مواضيع TTL لاحقا بإذن الله
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن الدوائر التى نستخدم فيها هذه القطعة​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2009)

دوائر استخدام 555 و 7555 555/7555Applications

حتى نتفق على الدوائر أثناء الشرح أرجو تحميل صفحة البيانات Data Sheet من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8979/NSC/LM555.html
للقطعة 555 ومن هذا الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/72708/MAXIM/ICM7555.html

للقطعة 7555
الفارق بينهما أن الأولى هى التى أنتجت أولا بتقنية الترانزيستور ثم طورت و أنتجت الثانية بتقنية CMOS لتحقيق بعض الخواص الإضافية
الدائرة وحيد الاستقرار Mono Stable وهى ما تسمى بالمؤقت Timer لكونها تعطى نبضه ذات عرض زمنى محدد وهى فى الصفحة رقم7 
أول ما نلاحظه المكثف على الطرف 5 حتى لا يتأثر هذا الطرف بأى جهود تأثيرية و يؤثر على دقة الزمن.
كما شرحنا سابقا سينتهى الزمن عندما يصل جهد الحد Threshold لقيمة ثلثى التغذية وهو جهد الطرف 5 أيضا كما ذكرنا. لذا نحتاج لجهد يزداد تدريجيا و ليس أفضل من مكثف يشحن بواسطة مقاومة، ونقطة التقائهما ستزداد حسب الثابت الزمنى (هل نذكر المقالات الخاصة بالمقاومة والمكثف؟). هذه النقطة تحدد متى يصل الجهد لثلثى التغذية وهو من العلاقة الرياضية ستكون = 1.1 × م × س لذلك نوصلها بطرف الحد Threshold ، وهذا كل شيء ، إذن نقدح Trigger فتخرج نبضة وبعد هذا الزمن تنتهى النبضة
حسنا نقدح مرة أخرى! لاشيء !! لماذا؟
المكثف مازال مشحونا ولم يتم تفريغه بعد لذلك نوصل طرف التفريغ على نفس النقطة لتفريغ المكثف فور انتهاء النبضة كما بالشكل FIGURE 1 فى الصفحة 7. وهذا كل ما هنالك – منتهى البساطة أليس كذلك؟
هذا سهل جدا إذن، لو وصلت معهما طرف القدح Trigger ستتكرر النبضة – أليس كذلك؟
بالتأكيد لكن زمن التفريغ هنا سيكون سريعا جدا و يكاد يعيد القدح Trigger فورا لذلك نضع مقاومة أخرى فى طريق التفريغ Discharge ليكون هناك زمن للتفريغ يمكن ضبطه أيضا فتكون الدائرة كما بالشكل FIGURE 4 فى نفس الصفحة و نفس العلاقة فى الزمن فقط نلاحظ أن لدينا زمنان الأول للشحن والثانى للتفريغ ونفس المعادلة 
الزمن = 1.1 م س عند البدء من صفر فولت لكن هنا مجرد هبوط جهد المكثف للثلث سيتم القدح Trigger ، إذن سيكون التغير بعد نبضة بدء التشغيل (أول نبضة بعد توصيل التيار حيث لم تعمل الدائرة بعد ولم يشحن المكثف سابقا) بين الثلث والثلثين لذا سيصبح
الزمن = 0.693 م س
زمن الشحن يستغل المقاومتين معا RA+RB وزمن التفريغ يستخدم المقاومة الثانية RB فقط
و باختصار المعادلتين معا و معرفة أن التردد = 1÷الزمن يصبح لدينا
التردد= 1.44 ÷ (RA+2RB)xC
أى 1.44 مقسوما على (مقاومة مكافئة × المكثف) و المقاومة المكافئة هى مجموع الأولى + ضعف الثانية
هنا نلاحظ أمرين:
1-	المقاومة الثانية تأثيرها ضعف تأثير المقاومة الأولى فلو أردت تغيير أوسع استخدم المقاومة RB أى تقسمها جزء ثابت وآخر متغير أما إن شئت ضبط أدق فالأفضل استخدام الأولى أيضا جزء ثابت و جزء متغير
احذر من خطأ شائع وهو جعل RA بكاملها متغيرة فلو ضبطت على قيمة صفر بالخطأ أثناء التجربة، ستوصل ترانزيستور التفريغ Discharge مباشرة بين مصدر التغذية والأرضى و عندها أرجو أن يكون لديك قطعة أخرى.
2-	لن تستطيع الحصول على نسبة 50:50 أى زمن نبضة مساوى لزمن ما بين نبضتين و دوما سيكون زمن النبضة أكبر
للحصول على تعديل عرض النبضة، كل ما عليك أن تبدأ بالدائرة الأولى فهى تعطى نبضة لكل قدح Trigger ثم ضع الجهد الذى تريد أن تغير به عرض النبضة على الطرف 5 كما بالرسم Figure 8 فى الصفحة 8 و الموجات على راسم الذبذبات فى شكل Figure9 ولاحظ أن التغذية 5 فولت و الجهد المستخدم +/- 1 فولت لا يتعدى قيمة ثلث التغذية ( 5 فولت) وهو 1.66فولت
لو بدأت بالدائرة الثانية حيث تحصل على تردد ثم تضع جهد على الطرف 5 لتغييره ففى الواقع كما سبق الشرح كل من التردد وعرض النبضة سيتغير ولهذا يسميها البعض تغيير موضع النبضة والبعض تغيير التردد وكلا المسميين غير دقيق لأن تغيير موضع النبضة يشترط ثبات عرضها عندما يتغير مكانها و تغيير التردد يشترط ثبات النسبة المسماة Duty Ratio أو نسبة الدوام و كلا الأمرين يتغير. الشكل 10 صفحة 9
جهد المكثف كما نذكر لا يرتفع خطيا لذلك يكون الجهد على المكثف مقوس فى الشحن والتفريغ لكن أحيانا نريد ما تسمى موجة سن المنشار وهى مثلثة أى الزيادة يجب أن تكون خطية، من خواص المكثف كما ذكرنا سابقا، لو شحن بتيار ثابت يزداد الجهد بصورة خطية لذلك لو استبدلنا المقاومة RA بمصدر تيار ثابت (طبعا نذكره) سنحصل على ما نريد وهو الدائرة شكل 12 الصفحة 9
القطعة 7555 هى بتقنية CMOS و نظرا لأنها لا تحتاج تيار لتغذية قاعدة الترانزيستور لكل مقارن، سيكون من الممكن استخدام مقاومات تزيد عن 1 ميجا للحصول على زمن أطول أو تردد أقل
أيضا المقاومة 5 كيلو فى المجزئ الأساسى استبدلت بمقاومات 100ك مما يجعل مقاومة الطرف5 أعلى و بالتالى أسهل فى التعامل معه
أيضا 555 يمكنها أن تتحمل 200 مللى أمبير بينما 7555 تتحمل 100 مللى فقط
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنأخذ أمثلة عددية لتصميم دوائر من هذه الأنواع.


----------



## رائد الموسوي (2 أبريل 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بكم غلبىالاتيث بلتبلنعتاليهعغل


----------



## MYK1971 (3 أبريل 2009)

*الرجاء أمثلة عملية*

لك كل الشكر والاحترام على كل ماذكرت. وإن كان بالامكان أن نطمع بالمزيد ونطلب أمثلة عملية بسيطة ، كذكر دارة صغيرة تحوي هذه العناصر وتشرح دور كل عنصر في هذه الدارة. لأته كما تعرف، فإن الشرح النظري مهما طال ، لا يغني عن المثال العملي 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أبريل 2009)

أخى myk1971
اشكر مرورك الكريم وكما تعلم بعد شرح الترانزيستور وضعت امثلة عددية على بعض دوائره وفى مكبر العمليات أيضا وضعت أمثلة لكيف تحسب كسب لمكبر صوت و أخر جملة فى 555 هى
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنأخذ أمثلة عددية لتصميم دوائر من هذه الأنواع.

طبعا لا يمكن أن اسهب فى الأمثلة العددية لأنها تكرار و المطلوب إنارة الطريق و على القارئ السير لكن لو لديك دائرة ما تريد تطبيق الشرح عليها أو تفسيرها، فأهلا وسهلا يمكنك وضعها أو وضع رابطها ونناقشها سويا لعموم الفائدة
و اكرر شكرى لتعليقك و إن كان هناك آراء أخرى أرجو الا تبخل بها و لك الأجر والثواب من الله بإذن الله


----------



## twins7879 (3 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك من كل قلبي يا أخي


----------



## سومة\مهندسة عراقية (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2009)

أمثلة عددية على 555

لنأخذ مثال عددى لحساب مكونات دائرة وحيدة الاستقرار Mono-stable كما بالشكل 1 صفحة7
الزمن المطلوب 2مللى ثانية
المعادلة تقول الزمن = 1.1 م س
0.002 = م × س لدى مجهولين ولابد من فرض قيمة لحساب الأخرى
فى أسواقنا غالبا قيم المكثفات المتوفرة محدودة لذا نبدأ بقيمة موجودة ولتكن 0.1ميكرو
0.002= 1.1 × م × 0.00000001
م= 18181.8181818181818181818
بالطبع لا توجد هذه القيمة وأقرب قيمة عملية موجودة هى 18ك أوم 
ولو رجعنا لمناقشة المقاومات فى أول السلسلة سنجد أن المقاومات المتوافرة عادة تكون +/-5%
18000*5/100=900 أوم أكبر من الجزء المهمل وهو 181.8
لو شئت دقة أكبر استخدم مقاومة 15ك مع مقاومة متغيرة 5ك
مثال آخر الزمن = 30 ميكرو ثانية
0.000030 = 1.1 × م × 0.00000001
م = 272.727272727272727272
طبعا يمكننى أن أستخدم 270 أوم وهى مقاومة موجودة و متوفرة لكن لنفترض أننى أضعها فى دائرة تستخدم 9 فولت للتغذية (بطارية). فى حال الانتظار سيكون ترانزيستور التفريغ فى حال التوصيل ON ولهذا يمر فى هذه المقاومة فقط 9 ÷ 270 = 33.33 مللى أمبير وهو لا شك تيار يستنفذ البطارية سريعا، لذا من الأفضل أن نستخدم مقاومة أكبر
يمكن استخدام الطريقة السهلة ضرب أحدهما × س وقسمة الآخر على نفس الرقم يعطى نفس الزمن وهو شأن كل العلاقات الخطية
إذن بدلا من 270 أوم يمكننى استخدام 270ك أوم والمكثف يقسم على 1000 أى 0.1 نانو فاراد.

هكذا نؤكد أنه لا يوجد تصميم خاطئ ولكن هناك تصميم أفضل – مادامت الدائرة تؤدى وظيفتها.

نأخذ الآن مثالا لعديم الاستقرار Astable أو الاهتزاز الحر Free Running كما بالشكل Figure4 نفس الصفحة
التردد = 1.44/ حاصل ضرب المكثف فى المقاومة المكافئة
نستخدم هنا تعبير المقاومة المكافئة حتى نتخلص من وجود قيمتين RA,RB ونسميها م ك و أيضا لتسهيل كتابة المعادلة بصورة صحيحة، على اى حال المعادلات مكتوبة فى صفحة البيانات Data Sheet
لو أردنا تردد 2ك ذ/ث مثلا سنقول
2000=1.44 ÷ (م ك × 0.00000001 )
م ك = 1.44 ÷ 0.0002 = 7200 أوم 
خذ منها قسمين أحدهما RA والآخر RB و لك الحرية الكاملة سأختار 1200 أوم RA و يبقى 6000 أوم RB
لاحظ أن RB مضروبة ×2 لذلك نستخدم نصف القيمة 6000 أى 3000 وهى بالصدفة موجودة
إن كانت القيم غير موجودة أو صغيرة يمكن استخدام قاعدة الضرب والقسمة السابقة فقط تذكر أن تضرب أو تقسم المقاومتين وليس إحداهما فقط
طبعا هذا الحل الأسهل أما الحل الأدق يكون بمعرفة الزمن بين النبضتين فيكون
الزمن = 0.693 × RB × C
وطبعا بفرض قيمة المكثف نعرف RB وبالتالى من المعادلة الأولى نحدد RA
مثلا فى المثال السابق RA+2* RB= 7200 والتردد = 2ك أى زمن الذبذبة 500 نانو ثانية
لو أردت أن يكون زمن النبضة 400 نانو و بين النبضتين 100 نانو سيكون
0.0001= 0.693× 0.00000001 × RB
RB= 1443 أوم وهو رقم غير متيسر
إما نستخدم 1500 أو 1300 والأول أقرب، إذن سيكون 1500 أوم
RA+2RB = 7200
إذن نطرح منها 2 × RB = 3000
RA = 7200-3000=4200

هناك طريقة ثالثة لو قيل لك مطلوب Duty Cycle = 0.3 مثلا
فالمعادلة هى Duty Cycle = RB ÷ م ك سيكون لدينا معادلتين
RA+2* RB= 7200 كما بالمثال الأول ---- معادلة رقم 1
(RA+2* RB)= RB ÷ 0.3
0.6 × RB + 0.3 × RA = RB
0.3 × RA = 0.4 RB
=RB 0.75 RA ---- معادلة رقم 2 لو وضعنا هذه القيمة فى المعادلة رقم 1 نحصل على
1.5 RA + RA = 7200
2.5 RA = 7200
RA = 7200 ÷ 2.5 = 2880
من معادلة رقم 2
RB= 0.75 × 2880 = 2160 و طبعا لا نقسم هنا لأن القيمة هى RB وليست 2×RB

أخيرا وليس آخرا نظرة أخيرة على الدائرة! 
عند استخدام الدائرة كمؤقت Mono-stable غالبا ما يكون طرف5 Control Voltage متصل بمكثف و عند البدء يكون فارغا مما يسبب عدم إمداد الترانزيستور Q16 بالجهد المناسب فيسبب حدوث قدح زائف و تخرج نبضة غير مطلوبة، و أحيانا يكون السبب أن عند البدء، كلا الترانزستورين Q24,Q22موصل للحظة.
هذا الوضع لا يمكن التغلب عليه إلا بفرض إلغاء RESET عند البدء. نظرا لكون جهد الإلغاء RESET فقط 0.6 فولت فمن غير المناسب استخدام مكثف لهذا الغرض كما هو الحال فى كثير من دوائر المتحكمات Micro controllers
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله مزيد من التطبيقات المهمة لهذه القطعة​


----------



## mrastronomy (12 أبريل 2009)

*أرجواالمساعدة فى تصميم مكبر للأشارة بواسطة lm741*

السلام عليكم
أريد تصميم مكبر للأشارة الموجية بستخدام مكبر العمليات lm741 
حيث تكون عدد مرات التكبير من 50-500ضعف أرجو رسم الدائرة إن أمكن وشكرا.
السلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أبريل 2009)

أخى
فى هذه الصفحة شرح التصميم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-16.html
وفى هذه الرسوم تجد الدوائر
الشكل رقم 5 له كسب = 50
إن شئت 500 زود نسبة R14 إلى R13 لتكون بدلا من 50 تصبح 500
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/32302d1228904682-opamp-cctss.png


----------



## mrastronomy (13 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور يا أخى*

السلام عليكم
جعلك الله من الصديقين وألحقك بهم على طاعة وكافة المسليمين شكرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## احمد كاظم حسين (20 أبريل 2009)

*سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الالكترونية*

كل الشكر الى كل العاملين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وفقكم الله على هذا العمل الجبار في نشر العلم والمعرفة بين المسلمين


----------



## م.جوري (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الفائدة القيمة


----------



## العلوي11 (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأصلح بك البلاد والعباد


----------



## رونق التوب (2 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## بلال رباع (3 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اطرحو موضوع المايكرو كنترولر للمبتدئين في المنتدى


----------



## بلال رباع (3 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## الجعاري (3 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً واحسنت*​


----------



## mark1 (4 مايو 2009)

مرحبا اخوي
تسلم على كل المعلومات الي ذكرتهم لنا لكن 
اذا ممكن اريد احصل على معلومات لقطع ثانية في الدوائر الالكترونية
NPN9014, 14-pin socket, CD4069 and 1N4148
علما بأن عندي مشروع لتحويل الصوت الى ضوء
واود ان انتهي منه بسرعة لان المشروع يجب تسليمه في اقرب فرصة
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2009)

mark1 قال:


> مرحبا اخوي
> تسلم على كل المعلومات الي ذكرتهم لنا لكن
> اذا ممكن اريد احصل على معلومات لقطع ثانية في الدوائر الالكترونية
> NPN9014,



ترانزيستور NPN يتحمل 50 فولت 0.1 أمبير


> 14-pin socket,


قاعدة لتوضع فيها المتكاملة التالية


> CD4069 and


متكاملة بها 6 انفيرتر أى عاكس 
الدخول = 1 يكون الخروج = صفر والعكس


> 1N4148


ثنائى (دايود) تردد عالى 50 فولت 


> علما بأن عندي مشروع لتحويل الصوت الى ضوء
> واود ان انتهي منه بسرعة لان المشروع يجب تسليمه في اقرب فرصة
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


من اى من الموقعين
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://www.datasheet4u.com

يمكنك البحث عن أى مكون و تحميل بياناته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 مايو 2009)

بلال رباع قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء اطرحو موضوع المايكرو كنترولر للمبتدئين في المنتدى



أخى بلال
بدأت هنا هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36927.html
وهنا أيضا
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40037
وتوقفت لعدم الإهتمام
كتابة مثل هذه المواضيع يأخذ جهد ووقت مقابل الثواب من نشر العلم، فإن لم يشعر الكاتب أن هناك من يستفيد منها فلماذا إذن التعب و إضاعة الوقت
المسألة تختلف لو لدى كتاب أضعه فى مرة واحدة و تنتهى المسألة.


----------



## مروة 1022 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله حسن ثواب الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابو السيد 99 (8 مايو 2009)

بدي لو سمحتم مواقع عمل مشاريع الكترونية بسيطة لو سمحتم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2009)

أخى
هذه مواقع لدوائر عديدة
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/schematics.htm
http://www.eskimo.com/~billb/amateur/elehob.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2009)

*مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -1*

مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -1
كاشف النبضة المفقودة Missing Pulse Detector
لو عدنا للدائرة المكونة لهذه القطعة، سنذكر أنه طالما كان طرف القدح Trigger فاعلا أى أقل من الثلثين سيتسبب فى أن يكون الخرج موجود أى مساويا للتغذية ولو فحصنا الدائرة ستجد أن نفس الجهد الذى يسبب ذلك لدائرة الخرج، يذهب أيضا لترانزيستور التفريغ Discharge مانعا إياه أن يفرغ المكثف إلا بعد انتهاء نبضة القدح Triggerحتى لا يؤثر ذلك على دقة الزمن . هكذا نرى أن تتالى أو تكرار نبضة القدح لا يؤثر عمليا على أداء القطعة وهى تسمى "عدم تكرارية القدح" Non Re-Triggerable وهى يقصد بها عدم التأثر بتكرار القدح أثناء زمن النبضة.
هناك العديد من المؤقتات – خاصة الرقمية منها - بها خاصية إعادة القدح Re-Trigger أى أن أى نبضة تأتى قبل انتهاء الزمن تتسبب فى بدء الزمن من جديد وهذه الصفة تتيح عمل دائرة تسمى كاشف النبضة المفقودة Missing Pulse Detector ولكن أي منها لا تنافس 555 فى شعبيتها و انخفاض سعرها 
هذه الدائرة تفيد كمراقب لسيل من النبضات Clock و تعطى إنذار عند غيابها وهى طبعا هامة جدا فى بعض دوائر الاتصال الرقمية ففى بعض الأساليب غياب نبضة يعنى خطأ فى القيمة المستقبلة وهى أسرع طريقة لاكتشاف غياب التيار الكهربى للانتقال لخدمة الطوارئ UPS مثلا.
لو شاهدت Data Sheet للقطعة NE555 وهى إنتاج شركة Texas Instruments وهى نفس القطعة 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/208030/TI/NE555.html
ستجد الدائرة التى أرفقتها بعد بعض الإيضاحات هنا





زمن التوقيت يحدد بالمقاومة والمكثف RA,C و يكون أطول من زمن بين نبضتين متتاليتين و يفضل أن ينتهى قبل النبضة التالية فمثلا لو تحدث نبضة كل مللي ثانية يكون زمن التوقيت أكبر من مللى و أقل من 2 مللى ولكن لو شئت يمكنك أن تزيد الزمن لتكشف غياب نبضتين متتاليتين أو أكثر.
الترانزيستور المستخدم متصل بطرف القدح لذا كل نبضه تسبب له أن يكون قصر على أطراف المكثف. هذا بدوره يفرغ المكثف كل نبضة قدح Trigger جاعلا الخرج لا ينتهى إلا بغياب نبضه فلا يتم تفريغ المكثف وبالتالى يشحن و ينهى زمن النبضة بطريقة طبيعية
لكن هذا يتطلب أن تكون النبضة سالبة، ماذا لو كانت موجبة؟
الحل بسيط وهو أن نستخدم ترانزيستور س م س NPN كما بالرسم التالى




وهذا يتيح أن تكون نبضة البدء مختلفة عن النبضة تحت المراقبة.
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن مزيد من دوائر 555


----------



## مروة 1022 (9 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المتميز فى قسم هندسه الالكترونيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة
أشكر اهتمامك ومتابعتك ، خالص تمنياتى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2009)

أعتذر عن خطأ غير مقصود فقد رفعت دائرة تخص المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله و الصورة الصحيحة هى


----------



## سمير البدري (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا على الدروس القيمة 
عندي اشكال في دواءر الترانزستور ,اذا كانت مقاومة الدخول الى القاعدة عشرة اضعاف المقاومة 2 وهما متصلان على التوازي فان الاشارة الداخلة ستنقسم الى قسمين قسم يمر في القاعدة وقسم في القاومة 2 وهي اقل من مقاومة القاعدة بكثير ارجو الايصاح.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2009)

سمير البدري قال:


> شكرا مهندسنا على الدروس القيمة
> عندي اشكال في دواءر الترانزستور ,اذا كانت مقاومة الدخول الى القاعدة عشرة اضعاف المقاومة 2 وهما متصلان على التوازي فان الاشارة الداخلة ستنقسم الى قسمين قسم يمر في القاعدة وقسم في القاومة 2 وهي اقل من مقاومة القاعدة بكثير ارجو الايصاح.


أخى
أشكر اهتمامك ولكن معذرة لم استطع أن أحدد أى الدوائر تقصد
رجاء وضع الرابط أو رقم الصفحة أو رقم المشاركة تجده أعلى يسار المشاركة


----------



## سمير البدري (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا على سرعة الرد اخي المهندس, اما بخصوص سؤالي فهو متعلق بدوائر الانحياز ففي شرحك لداائرة الباعث المشترك قلت ان جهد انحياز القاعدة ناخذه من مجزئ الجهد المتكون من r1 r2 وان التيار الماار من r1 اكبر عشر مرات من التيار المار الى القاعدة اي ان المقاومة r2 اقل من مقاومة القاعدة باعث الداخلية بعشر مرات ,اذا الاشارة الداخلة الى الدائرة ستجد طريقين الاول القاعدة والثاني المقاومة r لانها على التوازي مع القاعدة باعث الى الارضي وبما انها اقل مقاومة من القاعدة فان تيار الاشارة سيسلك اقرب الطرق الى الارض وهي الالاقل مقانومة ,
وارجو ان اكون وفقت في ايضاح السؤال لان المبتدئ دائما يرى ان سؤاله ساذجا لذا تراه دائما يحجم عن السؤال والاستفسار لكن اذا وجد من يعيره اهتماما فانه يتحمس لذلك ويكون التفاعل مع الموضوع وهذا ما لمسته في مواضيعك وبخاصة مع هذه المقالات واسال الله لي ولك السداد .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مايو 2009)

أخى
لا يوجد سؤال ساذج وقد رجوتك أن تضع الرابط أو رقم المشاركة فقد حاولت للمرة الثانية الوصول للمشاركة التى تتكلم عنها فلم أتمكن

ولكن من سؤالك تذكر ان التيار الذى تتكلم عنه مستمر و يمر من البطارية خلال المقاومات للأرضى من خلال فرعين المقاومة كفرع والقاعدة كفرع ثان أما الإشارة المراد تكبيرها تدخل القاعدة مباشرة ولا علاقة لها بقيم r1,r2 إلا إذا كان مصدر الإشارة ذو مقاومة صغيرة


----------



## احمد رونى (10 مايو 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى بلال
> بدأت هنا هذا الموضوع
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36927.html
> وهنا أيضا
> ...


اخى الكريم ارجو منك الاستمرار فى كتابه هذه المقالات حتى وان كان واحد فقط يستفيد من هذه المقالات
وكل هذا من اجل رفعه هذا الدين


----------



## سمير البدري (10 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود ولو ممكن شرح لدوائر القاعدة المشتركة وخواصها واستعمالاتها وارجو انلا اكون قد اثقلت عليك .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مايو 2009)

دائرة القاعدة المشتركة فى صفحة رقم 6 المشاركة 76
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-6.html
بعد قراءتها اسال فيما تريد


----------



## سمير البدري (10 مايو 2009)

عفوا اخي ولكني قرات المشاركة عدة مرات وهناك في الصورة التي ارفقتها دائرتين احداهما للباعث المشترك والاخرى للقاعدة المشتركة وهما تقريبا متشابهتان اما الشرح فكان عن الباعث المشترك فهل لهما نفس الخواص ام هما مختلفان .
مثلا كيفية حساب مقاومة الدخل والخرج وكذلك حساب الكسب في دائرة القاعدة المشتركة او ان ما ينطبق على الباعث المشترك ينطبق على القاعدة المشتركة ,وشكرا على هذا العطاء اللذي لا يقدره الا اصحاب القدر.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مايو 2009)

عذرة أخى سمير فلم أعطى هذه الدائرة حقها فعلا
من جهة التيار المستمر فالموقف متشابه فقط من جهة معاوقة الدخول تكون أقل حيث تساوى مقاومة الباعث - قاعدة
من جهة الكسب فتقريبا متساوى
أما الإستخدام فربما مشروح لاحقا فى السعة الشاردة بين الأقطاب حيث توصيل القاعدة بالأرضى يجعل السعة بين المجمع (الخرج) و القاعدة ( الدخل) فعليا بين الخرج والأرض و عليه تقل التغذية الخلفية بين الخرج والدخل عند الترددات العالية مما يجعلها أنسب للتكبير عند الترددات العالية


----------



## hedi2010 (11 مايو 2009)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا على المقال


----------



## aya.montadar (11 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فيفيان عبد (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على دا كله 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير البدري (12 مايو 2009)

ممكن اخي شرح عمل هذه التركيبة وهي توجد بكثرة في مداخل رواسم الاشارة وهل هي مهمة او يمكن الاستغهاء عنها.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2009)

سمير البدري قال:


> ممكن اخي شرح عمل هذه التركيبة وهي توجد بكثرة في مداخل رواسم الاشارة وهل هي مهمة او يمكن الاستغهاء عنها.


أخى سمير
لو نظرت لتركيب الدائرة وحتى مسميات المكونات تجد أنه أطلق على الوحدتين D1,D2 بينما الترانزيستور Q1 وذلك على الرغم من كونهما 2 ترانزيستور







لو حملت الداتا شيت للترانزيستور المستخدم 2N3393 ستخد أنه يتحمل حتى 25 فولت بين المجمع C والباعث E و بدون توصيل للقاعدة سوف لا يعمل كترانزيستور ولكن كثنائى زينر ربما أسرع استجابة من الزينر العادى وتلاحظ أن طرف فى مسار إشارة الدخول والآخر للأرضى و عليه فالأيسر D1 يعمل على أنصاف الموجات السالبة والأيمن D2 يعمل على أنصاف الموجات الموجبة
طبعا الهدف منه حماية دائرة الدخول من الجهود العالية وهذه الدائرة لا عمل لها طالما الأمور سليمة وجد الدخول (الاشارة تحت القياس) فى حدود المعقول ، ولكن عند الخطأ تتدخل لحماية الدوائر التالية من ارتفاع الجهد عن 25 فولت


----------



## سمير البدري (12 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي ولا اريد ان اثقل عليك ولكن هناك سؤال صغير ,هل اي ترانزستور يمكن استعماله بهذه الطريقة بغض النضر عن الجهد العكسي والاستطاعة او انه يجب ان تتوفر فيه صفات معينة لذلك ,واعذرني اخي على كثرة السئلة فوالله انها اول مرة احس يها انني بدات افهم فيها الالكترونيات فهما صحيحا .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2009)

أخى
لاحظ أن أقصى جهد بين المجمع والباعث لهذا الرقم هو 25 فولت فأى ترانزيستور آخر له هذه الخاصية يصلح


----------



## المصطاف (13 مايو 2009)

ماهي وظائف المكثفات وجزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مايو 2009)

وظائف المكثفات تجدها فى أول هذه السلسلة و بعدها أرجو أن تسأل عما لا تجده فيها وشكرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## بسمه العراقيه (13 مايو 2009)

تسلم اخ ماجد موضوع بغاية الروعة مجهود واضح جدا 
بارك الله بيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مايو 2009)

*مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -2*

مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -2

مولد نبضة مربعة 50% duty ratio 
كثير من التطبيقات تتطلب أن يكون الزمن بين النبضتين مساويا لزمن النبضة وهو ما تعرف بالموجة المربعة (مع التجاوز) لكن الاسم الأدق هو 50% duty ratio 
هيه – هذا مستحيل لأن زمن الشحن يعتمد على مقاومتين بينما زمن التفريغ يعتمد على مقاومة واحدة!
معك حق، لذلك أمامنا حلين لهذه المعضلة – تذكر أن الهدف أن نعرف كيف نفكر للوصول للحل وليس الهدف مجرد معرفة أى حل.
الحل الأول أن نعدل الدائرة بحيث يكون هناك مقاومة واحدة فى كل من المسارين – هذا الحل وضعته شركة ناشونال National كما يلى




زمن الشحن كما هو موضح بالصورة = 0.69 RA × C
أما زمن التفريغ معقد قليلا لتداخل المقاومتين معا. كما هو مذكور بالمواصفات (الصورة) يجب أن تكون RB أقل من نصف RA و إلا لن تعمل الدائرة. صعوبة هذه الدائرة لو أردت أن تغير التردد حسب الضرورة ستحتاج لضبط النسبة أيضا
هناك دائرة أسهل ويقال أنها دقيقة وهى نظريا تعطى بالتأكيد 50% لكن عمليا قد تختلف بنسبة طفيفة




الفكرة هنا أننا نستخدم طرف الخرج OUT فى كل من الشحن والتفريغ من خلال مقاومة واحدة و مكثف واحد ولهذا يفترض أن يكون زمن الشحن مساوى لزمن التفريغ ولكن لسبب ما قد لا تكون الدقة كاملة.
يمكن باستخدام مقاومة متغيرة أن تغير التردد كما تريد دون تأثير على نسبة الزمن.
الطريقة المثلى للحصول على 50% هى استخدام مذبذب عند ضعف التردد المرغوب و استخدام دائرة مذبذب متعدد ثنائى الاستقرار Bi-Stable MV كدائرة لقسمة التردد ÷2 
التردد هنا تقريبا = 0.72 مقسوما على R*C

إلغاء نبضة البدء
دوما عند توصيل التيار لدائرة توليد نبضة (وحيد الاستقرار) ما ينتج نبضة دون حدوث قدح Trigger ، هذه الظاهرة أحيانا تكون ذات آثار مدمرة حيث تحدث فى الزمن الخطأ، لذا يجب التخلص منها. فمثلا لو وصلتها بموتور ليعمل فترة محددة عند حدوث أمر ما يولد نبضة القدح، فعند توصيل التيار سيعمل الموتور بدون هذا الأمر وهذا خطر أحيانا. 
كما سبق أن تكلمنا، فوضع مكثف على طرف 3 "طرف الإلغاء" RESET يجب أن يكون كبيرا بالقدر الكافى حتى يظل جهده أقل من 0.7 فولت حتى يسبب هذا الإلغاء.
حسنا هذا حل بسيط وتقليدى!! لماذا تقول أنه لا يصلح؟
السبب عند انقطاع التيار لن يأخذ هذا المكثف فرصة للتفريغ السريع ولذا لو عادت الكهرباء فى خلال ثوانى ربما يفشل فى القيام بواجبة – تذكر أنه يحتاج للتفريغ من قيمة التغذية والتى قد تصل إلى 15 فولت حتى أقل من 0.7 فولت ليتمكن من إعادة الدورة – فضلا عن أن المكثفات الكبيرة ستكون عادة كيماوية والتى يعرف عنها إبقاء جهد ربما أعلى من 0.7 فولت نتيجة تحلل العازل الذى تكون أثناء شحنه (راجع الشروح الأولى الخاصة بأنواع المكثفات) لذلك يجب أن نستخدم دائرة بترانزيستور حتى نستخدم مكثف أقل فى السعة و أفضل فى الجودة و تكون الدائرة أسرع استجابة و أأمن فى التشغيل




فى هذه الدائرة، يكون الشحن من خلال المكثف C1 من خلال المقاومة R1 و قاعدة الترانزيستور، سيظل الترانزيستور فى حال التشبع فارضا RESET على القطعة زمن أكثر قليلا من 1 إلى 2 قيمة المقاومة × المكثف أى هنا حوالى 0.02 ثانية و يمكن زيادة الزمن بزيادة المكثف حتى 10 ميكرو والذى يعطى ثانيتين تقريبا و عند انقطاع التيار يفرغ المكثف بسرعة من خلال الثنائى المرسوم فى الدائرة، و من الجيد أن أى تفريغ نسبى فى المكثف سيمكن الدائرة من العمل.
أى ترانزيستور س م س NPN يصلح للاستخدام هنا ولكن كلما زاد معامل تكبيره β أعطى ذلك زمنا أطول و أداء أفضل للدائرة.
هناك قاعدة أفضل دوما استخدامها وهى إن أردت أن تمنع ظاهرة فى جزء ما، تأكد من حدوثها فى مكان آخر و استخدمها لمنع حدوثها حيث تريد!! – كلام غريب أليس كذلك
ببساطة نعلم أنها تعطى نبضه فى البدء وربما فى 99.9% من الحالات ستحدث، إذن نستخدم قطعة مخصصة لوظيفة إلغاء نبضات البدء أو كما تسمى Start Up RESET و لنؤكد حدوثها بوضع مكثف بين طرف القدح والأرضى ، ثم نوجه هذه النبضة لكل الدوائر التى تحتاج لمثل هذا الإجراء فى آن.
طبعا السؤال ولماذا؟ ألم نصمم تلك الدائرة؟ - الإجابة نعم ولكن ماذا لو فى ظرف ما لم تؤدى غرضها، سنحتاج لتحديد أين الخطأ، وفى الدائرة الأخيرة ستبحث لماذا لم تظهر نبضة حتى تتأكد من ظهورها و لكن فى الدوائر الأخرى – عم ستبحث؟
فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن مزيد من دوائر 555


----------



## عبقر 2009 (19 مايو 2009)

أشكرك اخى م:ماجد على المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
و أرجو منك أن تضع لنا و لى دارة الكترونية بور لريسيفر Astra


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مايو 2009)

معذرة لأن هذه الدوائر ليست متاحة ربما تجدها فى منتديات الساتلايت


----------



## سام م (19 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك كل خير 

:31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## lekcil (24 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2009)

*مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -3*


*مزيد من تطبيقات 555 جزء -3*

*دائرة الأزمنة المتتالية **Sequential Timers*
*هناك بعض التطبيقات تتطلب عدة أزمنة متتالية وغير متساوية، لا شيء لا تؤديه المتحكمات **Micro Controllers** ولكن الكلفة و البرمجة الخ تجعل استخدام 555 لكل فترة زمنية أسهل وأسرع تنفيذا فقلا عن كونها تتواءم مباشرة مع الريلاى هتى 12 فولت يجعلها خيارا سهلا بجعل الولى تقدح **Triggers** التالية وهلم جرا، والدائرة من ملف **Texas Instruments** كالآتى*
*



*
*تبدأ الدورة بالضغط على المفتاح **S** أقصى يسار الصورة مما بشكل قدح **Trigger** الدائرة الأولى ، يصبح جهد الخروج مساويا للتغذية **Vcc ** ويظل كذلك لزمن يحدد بواسطة **R**A***C**A** و بأخذ القيم المدونة أسفل الدائرة يكون الزمن*
*ز = 1.1 × 100 ك × 10 ميكرو = 1.1 ثانية*
*فى نهاية هذا الزمن تسبب نهاية النبضة و هبوط الخرج من **Vcc** إلى صفر فى حدوث قدح للمرحلة التالية والتى لها زمن يتحدد من **R**B** , C**B*
*ز = 1.1 × 100 ك × 4.7 ميكرو = 0.517ثانية*
*و تتكرر العملية للمرة الثالثة حيث يكون الزمن من **Rc,Cc*
*ز = 1.1 × 100 ك × 14.7 ميكرو = 1.617 ثانية*
*جدير بالذكر أننا هنا نستخدم القيم التى بالرسم ولكن عمليا لن يكون الحصول على مكثف 14.7 ميكرو سهلا حيث المتوفر عمليا 10 ميكرو ،20 ميكرو و هذا لسبب أن المكثفات ذات القيم العالية أكبر من ا ميكرو إما تكون كيماوية وهى ذات سماح عالى ولذا لا تصلح للتوقيت أو صناعية تصمم لتحمل الجهد العمومى المتردد 110 فولت أو 220 فولت ونسبة دقتها جيدة إلا أنها مكلفة و كبيرة الحجم أيضا لارتباطها بالموتورات أساسا أو تحسين معامل القدرة فى أشياء مثل مصباح الفلوريسنت التقليدى.*
*فى هذه الدائرة، إن شئت مانع نبضة البدء، يمكنك استخدام نفس الدائرة السابق شرحها ولكن دائرة واحدة تحكم كل مراحل المؤقتات 555 ولا حاجة لواحدة لكل منها.*
*وهذا ليس آخر المطاف ولكن هناك العديد من الدوائر حول 555 فى أجهزة المساج الطبى و التحكم فى سرعة موتورات التيار المستمر الصغيرة. *

*توصيل الأحمال على خرج القطعة*
*هناك طريقتان لتوصيل الأحمال، الأولى لحمل يعمل عند حدوث النبضة و الأخرى لحمل يتوقف عند حدوث النبضة.*
*مثلا على باب ذو تحكم الكترونى، وعادة تكون اللمبة الحمراء دوما مضيئة والخضراء مطفأة و عند وضع الكود المناسب تنتج نبضة لثلاث ثوانى تفتح القفل لتمكن الشخص من العبور و خلال نفس النبضة تضيء لمبة خضراء.*
*للعمل أثناء ألنبضة ، يوصل الحمل بين الخرج (طرف3) والأرضى.*
*للتوقف أثناء ألنبضة ، يوصل الحمل بين الخرج (طرف3) والتغذية **Vcc**.*

*هناك نوعان من الأحمال، حمل المقاومة مثل المصابيح بأنواعها بما فيها **LED** والدوائر الإلكترونية، والأحمال الحثية مثل الريلاى بكافة أنواعه المحتوية على ملف من السلك، وباقى الملفات.*
*جدير بالذكر أن المحولات لا تشكل أحمالا ولكنها ببساطة نتقل الحمل عبرها ولا تعتبر حملا بذاتها إلا فى حال الملف الثانوى المفتوح ولذا يجب الاحتياط و اخذ هذه الحالة فى الحسبان بدلا من أن تتسبب فى تلف الدائرة لحظيا.*
*لتوصيل الملفات مثل الريلاى يجب استخدام ثنائيات لتوفير مسار للتيار أثناء لحظة القطع كما ذكرنا مع الترانزستورات، فالدائرة مصنوعة من ترانزستورات ، أليس كذلك؟*
*



*
*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن مزيد من دوائر مكبر العمليات – التفاضل – التكامل الخ

*


----------



## سمير البدري (30 مايو 2009)

الف شكر اخي واصل حفظك الله فنحن في المتابعة


----------



## abdou3700 (1 يونيو 2009)

[جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك]


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2009)

*مزيد من دوائر مكبر العمليات - دائرة التفاضل*

*مزيد من دوائر مكبر العمليات*

*دائرة التفاضل*
*ما هو التفاضل؟ - التفاضل هو إيجاد ميل المماس لمنحنى الدالة!*
*كلام كبير ولكن – معذرة – لا أفهم*
*لو نظرنا للرسم التالى و قمنا بتكبير نقطة ما عليه يمكن أن نأخذ المسألة خطوة بخطوه.*

*



*
*عند التكبير نجد أن جزء المنحنى الصغير يكاد يكون خطا مستقيما ويزداد التطابق كلما زاد التكبير مما يجعل المنحنى هو نفس المماس، ومن هنا نجد أن ميل هذا المماس عبارة عن:*
*"كم فولت تغيرت الدالة لكل وحدة زمن" – حسنا هذا أبسط و أقرب للفهم ولكن لماذا وضعت خط تحت كلمة "لكل"؟ - سيستقيم المعنى أيضا لو قلنا فى وحدة زمن.*
*مهلا – هل تريدها فى وحدة زمنية محددة أم أن الحساب مستديم ومتابع للتغيرات طوال الوقت؟*
*الآن لو عدنا للرسم سنجد عـند هذه النقطة العشوائية، ما أخذناه هو التغير وما تركناه هو القيمة السابقة و بعبارة أخرى تركنا القديم و أخذنا الجديد، تركنا المستمر و أخذنا المتغير وهذا يوحى باستخدام مكثف.*
*بالنسبة لهواة المعادلات الرياضية أرجو الرجوع لأوائل السلسلة فى شرح المقاومة والمكثف.*
*طالما أن المكثف لم يتم شحنه فهو قادر على تمرير نسبة من التغيير.*
*هل تقول نسبة؟ إذن هناك خطأ. نعم دوما هناك خطأ ولا توجد دائرة إلكترونية خالية منه ولا شيء أخر خال. و سبق أن قلنا أن الهدف هو جعل الخطأ أصغر من أن يؤثر على النتيجة، وسنرى ذلك.*
*طبعا لإيجاد تفاضل جهد ما، بالطبع سيكون على مقاومة حمل معينة، فلا جهد بدون مقاومة (قانون أوم) ولننظر لهذه الدائرة: *
*



*
*سنجد أنها فى الواقع تعمل كمجزئ جهد و بالطبع ستعترض عليها قائلا "أين مقاومة المصدر الداخلية؟"*
*و لك كل الحق فى ذلك و لهذا و تجنبا لتعقيد المعادلة الرياضية أولا و ثانيا و الأهم، تجنبا لخسارة جزء من الإشارة بين المقاومتين، نعتمد أول قاعدة وهى أن تكون المقاومة **R1** أكبر كثيرا من المقاومة الداخلية للمصدر وبذلك نستطيع إهمال مقاومة المصدر الداخلية. أو نعيد صياغة الجملة بقولنا نستخدم مصدر ذو مقاومة داخلية أصغر بكثير من **R1** أليس كذلك؟*
*و ما الفرق؟ - ألمصدر أساسا ليس فى إمكانى التغيير فى خواصه!! - الفرق ربما صياغة الجملة توحى بالحل إذ من السهل دوما استخدام مرحلة عزل **Buffer** بمكبر عمليات خاصة علمنا مما سبق أنه يمكن أن يكون ذو مقاومة خرج صغيرة جدا نتيجة التغذية الخلفية السالبة.*
*حسنا، أول فكرة تطرأ هى الربط المباشر كما بالشكل 2 وهذه فى الواقع لا تحل مشكله المصدر ولكن تحل مشكلة ما يلى هذه الدائرة من دوائر أخرى ستؤثر بالتأكيد على القيمة العملية للمقاومة **R1** وهى تعطى خرجا موجبا أى أن مع صعود الدخل ينتج جهد موجب و العكس بالعكس*
*الشكل رقم 3 هو تطوير أفضل للدائرة حيث يكون مكبر العمليات هو المصدر الذى يقلد إشارة الدخول و يضع هذا الجهد المنسوخ على المقاومة لشحن المكثف، أى أن المصدر **V** لم يعد يرى **R1** بتاتا و أصبح يرى مقاومة دخول المكبر والتى هى عالية جدا و بالتالى يكاد ينتفى خطر التحميل على المصدر نهائيا. و طبعا لو لم تكفى مقاومة دخول مكبر ما يمكننا استخدام آخر من النوع ذو مدخل ترانزستورات **FET** أو حتى **MOSFET*
*هذا الدائرة تبدو قد حلت كل المشاكل ولكن مهلا فالإشارة تدخل على الطرف السالب أى أن الخرج سيكون سالبا! هل هناك حل؟*
*بل اثنين فيمكن إضافة مرحلة عاكسة بعده أو وضع المصدر على الطرف الموجب كما بالدائرة شكل 4 حيث نجد أن دائرة التفاضل بالكامل معزولة عن المصدر ، والخرج موجب. *
*الدائرة فى الشكل 4 حقيقة بها نقطة خادعة لا ينتبه لها كثير ممن يحاولوا تصميم الدوائر و تأخذ منهم وقتا طويلا لاكتشاف الخطأ بها وعلاجه، هل لاحظتها؟؟*
*مدخل المكبر كما سبق الشرح هو مكبر تفاضلى، دوما تذكروا هذه الحقيقة** ، أى قاعدة ترانزيستور ولابد من مرور تيار القاعدة للخارج – م س م **PNP** - أو للداخل - س م س **NPN ** - (رجاء الرجوع للشرح إن لزم الأمر) و الطرف الموجب هنا متصل بمصدر الإشارة مباشرة ، فإن لم يسمح هذا المصدر بمرور التيار المستمر، ببساطة لن تعمل الدائرة و من أمثلة هذه المصادر ثنائى الأشعة تحت الحمراء و مستقبل الموجات فوق السمعية فالأول يوصل معكوس أى وضع **Reverse Bias** أو عدم توصيل والثانى عبارة عن كريستال – بلورة – من مادة غير موصلة تعمل بنظرية تغير فى خواصها حسب نوعها.*
*المشكلة هنا أنك تضع الآفو أو طرف الأوسيلوسكوب على النقطة + للقياس و تحديد مكان العطل، تجد الدائرة تعمل بكفاءة، ومجرد رفعها تتوقف، لعلاج هذه الظاهرة يجب وضع مقاومة عالية 1 ميجا أو أكبر حسب نوع المكبر بين الطرف + والأرضى لتوفير مسار لهذا التيار*
*مهلا! لم نقل كم تكون قيمة كل من **R1,C1** .*
*معك حق و ما كنا لنترك هذا الموضوع قبل أن نعرف حسابها. *
*ذكرنا سابقا كلمة عابرة " طالما أن المكثف لم يتم شحنه فهو قادر على تمرير نسبة من التغيير" وهى مفتاح الحساب. نعلم أن تفاضل مقدار ثابت = صفر وهو منطقى لأن لا تغيير فى قيمة ثابتة وبالتالى معدل التغير بالنسبة للزمن = صفر ومن هذا فالانتقال من قيمة لأخرى فجائيا و المسمى **Step Function** = قيمتها وهو يمثل بنبضة حادة فى زمن = زمن الانتقال الفجائى وعليه فالموجة المربعة يكون تفاضلها نبضة حادة قصيرة الزمن جدا متزامنة مع صعود الموجة و زمنها مساوى لزمن صعود النبضة ثم لا شيء ثم نبضة حادة سالبة قصيرة الزمن جدا متزامنة مع نزول الموجة و زمنها مساوى لزمن نزول النبضة ثم لا شيء و تكرار ما سبق.*
*الرسم التالى يوضح موجة مربعة فى الشكل رقم 1 و أشكال الخرج لدائرة تفاضل لنسب مختلفة من **R1C1** إلى زمن النبضة **t*

*



*
*الشكل 2 يوضح الخرج الصحيح لدائرة التفاضل حيث يكون **R1C1** أقل بكثير من الزمن **t*
*الشكل 3 يوضح الخرج لدائرة التفاضل حيث يبدأ حاصل الضرب **R1C1** فى الزيادة بالنسبة للزمن **t** فنجد أن المكثف قد تم شحنه خلال صعود النبضة ولكنه يحتاج زمن طويل نسبيا لكى يفرغ خلال المقاومة **R1** مما يسبب الشكل المنحنى فى النزول.*
*الشكل 4 يوضح الخرج لدائرة التفاضل حيث يبدأ حاصل الضرب **R1C1** فى الزيادة عن قيمة الزمن **t** فنجد أن المكثف قد تم شحنه خلال صعود النبضة ولكنه يحتاج زمن طويل لكى يفرغ خلال المقاومة **R1** أطول من **t ** ولذا فلن يتم تفريغه خلال النبضة ، وعند نهاية النبضة يحدث نزول مساوى لقيمتها معطيا جهدا سالبا تعتمد قيمته على ما تم تفريغه من المكثف وهكذا*
*الشكل 5 هو عندما يزيد **R1C1** كثيرا عن قيمة **t** و بالتالى فجهد المكثف لا يكاد يتغير أثناء الشحن ثم تنتهى النبضة فينزل الجهد وهكذا وتتحول الدائرة إلى دائرة ربط بدلا من دائرة تفاضل وهى الدائرة الشهيرة التى تحذف المستمر وتمرر المتردد.*

*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن دائرة التكامل*


----------



## محمد علام86 (9 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك
اريد مخطط لدائرة ريموت كنترول
فقط ممكن تكون توصيل وفصل
(on,off)


----------



## محمد علام86 (9 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك 
وبجد مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
وياريت لو في مخطط دائرة ريموت كنترول(on,off)


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وياريت الاسس التي نعتمد عليها في بناء الدائره الالكترونيه مع التحيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2009)

مهندس ستار عيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وياريت الاسس التي نعتمد عليها في بناء الدائره الالكترونيه مع التحيه


 فى اول هذه السلسلة وضعت رابط لمقلة أخرى تتناول هذا الموضوع وهو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29385.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2009)

محمد علام86 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك
> وبجد مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
> وياريت لو في مخطط دائرة ريموت كنترول(on,off)


 استخدم دائرة 555 ترسل على تردد 38 كيلو وهو التردد المستخدم فى كل أجهزة الريموت 
أما المستقبل فيباع كوحدة ذات 3 أطراف +5فولت و أرضى و خرج يعطى خرج طالما يستقبل هذه الموجة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء


----------



## سمير البدري (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح الممتع وسدد الله خطاك.


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (12 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر وأنا أحييكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دمحا لموش (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم ماجد عباس محمد أرجوك ألا توقف هذه السلسلة من المقالات 
وإن شاء الله الفائدة ستعـم الجميع وحتى لو لمستفيد واحد 
إذا قامت الساعة وفي يد أحدكم فسيلة فليغرسها...... صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
شكرا لك أخي ماجدعبلس محمد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى و إن شاء الله لن أوقفها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

*دائرة التكامل*


*دائرة التكامل*
*ما هو التكامل؟ - ببساطة عكس التفاضل. بعبارة أخرى هو تجميع القيم المختلفة عبر فترة زمنية ما و إيجاد المتوسط الحسابى لها*
*أبسط مثال لها هو المكثف الشهير فى دائرة التغذية بعد ثنائيات التقويم. وما قيل فى دائرة التفاضل يمكن قوله هنا أيضا. والشكل التالى يوضح مفهوم متوسط قيمة دالة ما*
*




*
*الدائرة هى نفسها دائرة التفاضل مع استبدال المكثف والمقاومة لأماكنها و أيضا سنلاحظ فورا أن مقاومة الحمل هنا ستعمل كمجزئ جهد مع مقاومة دائرة التكامل كما فى الشكل 1 *
*



*
*ولحل هذه المشكلة طبعا كما تعودنا أن نجعل مقاومة التكامل أصغر كثيرا من مقاومة الحمل أو كما قلنا فى دائرة لتفاضل نستخدم دائرة عزل **Buffer** كما فى الشكل 2 وهذا يوفر مقاومة عالية جدا لدائرة التكامل ومقاومة صغيرة جدا لتغذية للحمل.*
*الشكل 3 أيضا عزل المكثف تماما عن المصدر و جعل عملية شحنه تتم من "صورة أو نسخة مقلدة" من جهد المصدر موجودة فى خرج المكبر وأيضا معكوسة لأن الدخول على الطرف السالب. الشكل 4 يعطى خرجا غير معكوس حيث دخول الإشارة هنا على الطرف الموجب*​*هنا نقطة هامة جدا جديرة أن تذكر، كم يبلغ كسب المكبر هنا – قمنا بحساب الكسب عديد من المرات أليس كذلك؟*
*ستقول معاوقة المكثف عند تردد النبضات مقسوما على **R1** . حسنا هذا صحيح بالنسبة للإشارة، لكن ماذا عن القيمة المستمرة؟ لن تجد مقاومتان لنقسم قيمتاهما ونحصل على الكسب، وبالتالى فهو يبلغ القيمة العظمى للمكبر وهذا له مخاطره.*
*طالما أن الإشارة متغيرة باستمرار و متراوحة حول الصفر، قد لا تجد مشاكل من هذه الدائرة، فخرج مكبر العمليات يشحن و يفرغ المكثف،** ولكن إن كانت النبضات بين الصفر و قيمة ما فإن الصفر هذا يعنى مثلا 1 مللى فولت تخرج من المصدر و عند تكبيرها 100 ألف مرة قيمة أقل كسب لمكبر عمليات ستجد الخرج إما +جهد المنبع أو – جهد المنبع ولا خرج على الإطلاق*
*فقط تذكر أن تضع مقاومة كبيرة بين الخرج وطرف الدخول السالب وتكون قيمتها أكبر من **R1** عشرة مرات على الأقل لعلاج هذه الظاهرة كما بالرسم باللون الأخضر*
*ولحساب قيمة كل من **R1,C1** أيضا نرى فى الرسم التالى قيم مختلفة لحاصل ضرب **R1*C1** بالنسبة لقيمة الزمن **t** حيث الشكل 1 هو نبضة الدخول*
*



*
*الشكل رقم 2 هو الجهد المستمر والذى يعبر عن متوسط جهد الدخول و ينتج حينما يكون **R1*C1** أكبر بكثير من الزمن **t** حيث يكاد جهد المكثف لا يتغير بوصول نبضة جديدة أو انتهائها*
*الشكل رقم 3 حينما يبدأ **R1*C1** يقل عن خمسة أمثال الزمن** t ** ويلاحظ أن هناك تغير مع وجود النبضة أو غيابها وهذا التغير خطى أى موجة مثلثة و طبعا نظرا لأننا نستخدم جزء صغير من بداية منحنى الشحن والتفريغ ، يكون التغيير تقريبا خطيا وهذه الحالة التى تستخدم لتوليد موجة سن المنشار والموجات المثلثة الخ.*
*الشكل رقم 4 حينما يقترب **R1*C1** من قيمة الزمن ** t**، حيث يبدو منحنى الشحن والتفريغ ذو شكل الدالة اللوغاريتميه فى الظهور .*
*الشكل رقم 5 هو يكون **R1*C1** أقل من قيمة الزمن** t**حيث يكاد يكتمل شحن المكثف فى جزء من النبضة وأيضا يتم تفريغه فى جزء من النبضة – ولا ننسى أننا سبق و حددنا تمام الشحن بوصول الفولت إلى 90% من القيمة العظمى لأن 100% تحتاج زمن مالا نهاية*
*لو راجعنا شكل خرج كل من دائرة التفاضل والتكامل سنجد أننا نستطيع القول أن شكل الخرج يعتمد على التردد، و قيمة **R1*C1** تحدد أى الترددات تعبر دون تأثير، و أيها تتغير و أيها لا يعبر إطلاقا ونرى أن دائرة التفاضل تمرر الترددات العالية و تمنع الترددات المنخفضة على عكس دائرة التكامل التى تمرر الترددات المنخفضة بينما تمنع العالية، وهكذا يمكننا أن نستخدم كل منها أيضا كمرشح لتمرير الترددات المطلوبة*

*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن مولد نبضات*


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــ كتبها قلبي ــــــــــــــــــراً
شكـــــ لم ينطقها لساني ـــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## شكمان7 (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## جنى عتمان (24 يونيو 2009)

تشكرك على الجهد المبذول ولكن نريد دوائر عمليه لتتصميم الملفات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يونيو 2009)

أخى
شكرا جزيلا و معذرة ماذا تقصد بدوائر عملية لتصميم الملفات؟


----------



## musait (25 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم
انا محتاج لي كتاب Basic of Electronics 
شكرا للتعاون يا شباب


----------



## nayefacc (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود والشرح المفهوم

بصراحة تعتبر مرجع


----------



## nayefacc (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مرة اخرة والف شكرا للمرات القادمة

بس ياليت ؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140473.html


----------



## nayefacc (27 يونيو 2009)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

موضوع ليست من اختصاصي لكن لتعم الفائدة
---------
ماكنة جلي وتلميع البلاط
هذه الماكنة تعمل عادة بال بنزين
ولايمكن لها ان تعمل بال كهرباء حيث انها ثقيلا جداً وتواجه تماسك خشن من البلاط
ولايوجد محرك كربائي مناسب للقوى والحجم يستطيع تحريكها
--

ماحدث ان صاحب الماكنا اخذها عند احد الفنيين الكهربائين 
وركب لها محرك صغير الحجم مع طريقة لوصل مكثفات لايريد ان يفصح عنها
جعلت الماكنة قوية جداً لاشيء يوقفها ولا تمل

----
ياليت احد يشرح لنا طريقة توصيل المكثفات مع ذكر اسباب القوى

وشكراً لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

اخى
يوجد قسم خاص بالموتورات والكهرباء رجاء وضع مشاركتك هناك كموضوع جديد حتى يقرأها الجميع و من له خبرة يمكنه الرد أما إضافتها هكذا كرد على مشاركة سابقة قلة فقط ستعلم بها
ملاحظة
إذا كان هناك موتورات تحرك قطار بكامل حمولته، هل يستصعب تشغيل ماكينة جلى بلاط؟ الا توجد موتورات بها احجار جلى بأقطار 40 سم و 60 سم و تعمل بالكهرباء؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يوليو 2009)

*مولد النبضات*

*مولد النبضات*
*فى شرح دوائر الترانزيستور - موضوع التغذية العكسية ، قلنا أن التغذية الموجبة عندما تحقق الشرط **Aβ=1** يتحول المكبر إلى مذبذب، و قلنا أيضا أن صفة هذه التغذية تحدد شكل الخرج، فإن كانت تحدث عند تردد واحد فقط نتج مولد موجة جيبيه و إن شملت نطاقا واسعا أنتجت مذبذب متعدد التوافقيات.*
*مولد النبضات هذا يعتمد على التغذية الخلفية الموجبة والسالبة فى آن .*
*



*

*الدائرة تستخدم مكبر عمليات رقم 101 للحصول على ترددات أعلى مما يمكن الحصول علية باستخدام 741 حيث **Slew Rate** له = 10 مقابل 0.5 للمكبر 741*
*نلاحظ هنا أن المكبر يعمل بتغذية مزدوجة أى +/- 12 فولت ولذلك **R2,C1** تتصل بالأرضى، أما فى حال استخدام تغذية واحدة يجب توصيلهما لنقطة متوسطة.*
*فى البدء سيكون المكثف فارغا و جهد الطرف 2 مساوى لجهد الأرضى ، وعند توصيل التيار، لن يكون الخرج بالتأكيد مساوى للصفر ولكن هناك فروق نتيجة اختلاف التغذية ،سرعة الشحن، وجود ضوضاء الخ. هذه الاختلافات فى الخرج ستغذى عبر **R3** للدخول الموجب والذى بدوره سيكبرها لتظهر أكبر فى الخرج وتعود مكبرة للدخول لتكبر مرة أخرى مسببة أن يصل إما للجهد الموجب للتغذية أو الجهد السالب أى ** +VCC, -VEE**و لنفترض أنه **+VCC** .*
*الآن سيكون على الطرف 3 من قانون أوم جهد = +**VCC** * **R2** / (**R3+R2** ) أى = 12 × 910 / 1070= 10.2 فولت، وفى نفس الوقت، سيبدأ المكثف فى الشحن من خلال **R1** حتى يصل لنفس القيمة وعندما يزيد جهد الطرف2 عن 10.2 بقيمة قليلة جدا يظهر هذا الفرق مكبرا فى الخرج – لا تقل أنه موضوع على الطرف السالب – فالمكبر يكبر الفرق بين الطرفين وهو فى نفس اتجاه الموجب وعكس اتجاه السالب.*
*لهذا سيظهر هذا الفرق مكبرا فى الخرج فى اتجاه الهبوط أى الجهد السالب وهذا الخرج السالب يوضع على الطرف الموجب ليزداد فى قيمته نحو السالب وهكذا حتى يصل إلى –**VEE** و طبعا المكثف يمنع الطرف 2 من التغير الفجائى الذى يحدث على الطرف3 فيظل المكبر على هذا الوضع واضعا هذه المرة -10.2فولت على الطرف 3 بينما يفرغ المكثف ليشحن فى الاتجاه المضاد هذه المرة أيضا حتى يصل إلى -10.2 فولت. و بمجرد أن تزداد قيمته السالبة عن -10.2 فولت سيكون أقل من الطرف الموجب أى أن الطرف الموجب أعلى منه فيظهر جهد موجب ليكبر ويظهر فى الخرج ويعود وهكذا حتى يقفز الخرج مرة أخرى للقيمة +**VCC** وهكذا يستمر فى توليد هذه الموجات النبضية*
*التردد كما رأينا يعتمد على **R1,C1** ولكنه للأسف يشحن لقيمة تعتمد على الجهد على الطرف 3 وهو يعتمد بدوره على **R2,R3 ** لذلك فالتردد يعتمد عليها كلها و لو لاحظت نجد أن **R3** لو صغرت، سيحتاج المكثف أن يشحن تقريبا لجهد الخرج مما يجعله يحتاج زمنا أطول قد يصل لمالا نهاية أى يتوقف المذبذب*
*أيضا لو وصلت المقاومة **R2** بجهد غير الأرضى سيتغير التردد أيضا شريكة أن يكون جهدا قليلا لا يدفع الطرف 3 كثيرا نحو +**VCC** أى فى حالتنا هذه يكفى مالا يزيد عن فولت واحد أو سنضطر لإنقاص قيمة **R2** لتعطى فسحة.*
*هذا تحوير طفيف للدائرة لتستخدمها لتعديل عرض النبضة*
*



*

*وهنا استخدم مقاومة **R1** من مصدر الإشارة التى تريد استخدامها لتعديل عرض نبضة هذا المذبذب، استخدم هذه المقاومة للمساعدة فى شحن أو تفريغ المكثف المسئول عن التردد مباشرة*

*الدائرة الثانية هى مولد الدوال **Function Generator** و سمى كذلك لأنه يعطى الموجة المربعة و المثلثة أيضا*
*حيث كلها دوال هندسية*

*



*
*تعتمد هذه الدائرة على دائرتين معا – الأولى هى اليمنى و طبعا دائرة تفاضل كما سبق الشرح تعتمد على المكثف **C1** و مجموع المقاومتين **R3+R4**. هذه الدائرة تحول الموجة المربعة المناسبة للثابت الزمنى من **(R3+R4)*C1** لموجة مثلثة كما بالرسم وهى المحاطة باللون الأحمر. هذه الموجة المثلثة تغذى لدائرة مقارن (الجزء الأيسر) و هذا المقارن له خاصية تسمى **Hysteresis** وهى فجوة أرجحيه (رجاء الرجوع لشرح المقارنات) تعتمد على نسبة **(R1+R2) ** إلى **R5** وهذه النسبة تحدد الفولت الموجب الذى عنده تنتقل من **–VEE** إلى **+VCC** و الفولت السالب الذى عنده تنتقل من **+VCC** إلى **–VEE** مرة أخرى و هما متساويان فى القيمة و مختلفان فقط فى الإشارة و هكذا تحول الموجة المثلثة إلى مربعة مرة أخرى لتغذى لدائرة التفاضل لتكرار الدورة.*

*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن مولدات الموجة الجيبيه*


----------



## saber ahmad (5 يوليو 2009)

ألف مليون شكر وبارك الله فيك موضوع قيم جدا :63::63:


----------



## زكي شاكر (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
المهندس / ماجد عباس محمد ..
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنفور مهندس (8 يوليو 2009)

يا الله...

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع...رائع الى ابعد الحدود..الله يجزيك كل خير وينفع بعلمك الامة...

قرأت اول اربع مقالات بس بدي ارجعلهم ان شاء الله...وافصلهم تفصيل واسال عنهم اذا ما في مانع...

جد الله يجزيك الخير..

اختكم بالله.."ملاحظة انا مو عارفة كيف اغير اسمي والمعلومات ومن وانا سنفورة مسجلة وبدون دقة..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة
ألف شكر على هذا الرد 
يسعدنى ذلك
يمكنك السؤال عن أى شيء فى أى وقت أما عن تغيير الاسم يمكنك النقر على كلمة "اتصل بنا" أسفل الصفحة و طلب ذلك من المشرف العام


----------



## alabade (8 يوليو 2009)

الحمدلله مازال هناك اهل للخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2009)

*مولدات موجة جيبيه*

*مولدات موجة جيبيه*
*فى شرح دوائر الترانزيستور - موضوع التغذية العكسية ، قلنا أن التغذية الموجبة عندما تحقق الشرط **Aβ=1** يتحول المكبر إلى مذبذب، و قلنا أيضا أن صفة هذه التغذية تحدد شكل الخرج، فإن كانت تحدث عند تردد واحد فقط نتج مولد موجة جيبيه و إن شملت نطاقا واسعا أنتجت مذبذب متعدد التوافقيات. لهذا فالسر كله فى دائرة التغذية العكسية **Feed Back**. جدير بالذكر أن مكبرات العمليات لا تصلح لترددات عالية و أقصى حدودها حول واحد ميجا هيرتز. أعلى من ذلك فالمذبذبات السابق شرحها بالترانزيستور هى الحل العملى المتاح.*
*أول دائرة هى نفس التصميم المستخدم مع الترانزستورات – فقط هنا نستخدم مكبر عمليات – انقر الصورة*

*




*
*طبعا الشكل رقم1 مطابق لنسخة الترانزيستور مع تحسين الأداء بعدم تأثر المقاومات والمكثفات بصغر معاوقة الترانزيستور و نفس القوانين المستخدمة التردد = 1 ÷ ( 2 × ط × جذر6 × المقاومة **R ** × السعة **C** ) دون تغيير*
*الشكل 2 تحوير كما سبق القول ليمكن استخدام مكثف ثلاثى (ثلاث وحدات على محور واحد) وهو مستخدم أصلا فى دوائر الراديو فى اختيار المحطات*
*الشكل رقم 3 هو النموذج الفريد حيث يعزل كل مرحلة بمكبر عازل وهو أفضل أداء لمنع التأثير المتبادل بين مراحل **RC** وبعضها.*
*الدائرة الثانية المعروفة باسم ** Wein bridge**، وهى تعديل لقنطرة هويتستون التقليدية. الموقع التالى*
*http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_2/chpt_12/5.html*
*يشرح كل أنواعها و تطبيقاتها*
*الموقع التالى*
*http://www.calvin.edu/~pribeiro/courses/engr332/Handouts/oscillators.pdf*
*ملف يشرح تفصيليا كل أنواع المذبذبات المعتمدة على المقاومة والمكثف*
*الفكرة أن القنطرة بها فرعين مقاومتين هما **R3,L1** حيث **L1** هى لمبة وليست ملف و سنرى فائدتها الآن أما الفرعين الآخرين أحدهما مقاومة ومكثف على التوالى **C1,R2** و الأخير مقاومة ومكثف على التوازى **R1,C2*
*هذه القنطرة لها اتزان عند تردد واحد فقط وهو تردد الاهتزاز ، ولهذا من الطبيعى أن تنتج موجة جيبيه، ولكن لو تذكرنا المعادلة الشهيرة **Aβ=1** نجد عنصر غير مريح فيها وهو حاصل الضرب فى جهة و الرقم 1 فى الجهة الأخرى. لماذا؟ - ببساطة الجزء **β** ثابت لا يتغير فهو مجموعة مقاومات ومكثفات ويبقى الكسب **A**. لو قل بحيث يقل حاصل الضرب عن الواحد الصحيح، لن تستمر الاهتزازات طويلا، ولو زاد تتكون التوافقيات والتى تعنى تشويه لشكل الموجة.*
*ما الحل إذن؟ نستخدم مكون ما قابل للتغيير آليا كمقاومة متغيرة مثلا أو ما شابه. هناك حل بسيط وسهل، المصباح الكهربى يتمون من سلك من التنجستن يضئ بارتفاع حرارته. ومن المفيد أن نعرف أن درجة التوهج هذه تسبب ارتفاع مقاومته حتى سبع أمثال القيمة وهى باردة، ولو لاحظت – تجد أن مصابيح المنزل التقليدية دوما تتلف لحظة التشغيل ونادرا جدا أن تتلف أثناء العمل لأنها تكون قد سخنت وقلت مقاومتها للحد المطلوب، أما عند البدء وهى باردة تكون مقاومتها صغيرة والتيار شديد.*
*يمكننا أن نستغل هذه الخاصية لتغيير كسب المكبر بحيث كلما زاد اتساع الموجة المتولدة من المولد، ترتفع حرارتها وتزداد مقاومتها ويقل الكسب ليستقر عند حد معقول ولهذا يعتبر هذا النوع من أفضل المولدات لانخفاض التشوه (محتوى التوافقيات) فى الموجة المتولدة.*

*



*
*وهذه هى الدائرة مع إضافة اللمبة **L1** وهى من اللمبات الصغيرة المستخدمة كمبين.*
*الملف التالى هدية من شركة **National Semiconductor** وهى من أكبر مصنعى الدوائر المتكاملة ويحتوى مجمع لأغلب الدوائر بمكبر العمليات فى 88 دائرة. ولو استوعبتها، يمكنك أن تصمم أى دائرة كبيرة من هذه الدوائر كأجزاء. هذا موقع الملف، ولأهميته قمت برفعه هنا فى المنتدى أيضا وهو بالمرفق.*
*http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-31.pdf*
*لو أردت شرح أى دائرة منها يمكنك أن تضعها كمشاركة جديدة أو فى موضوع "نقاش علمى" لمناقشتها و معذرة لا يتسع المجال لشرحها كلها داخل هذه السلسلة*
*لا يمكن أن نتحدث عن المكبرات دون ذكر مكبر "نورتن"، و ربما نذكر من تحليل الدوائر أن تحليل التيار كان يسمى بهذا الاسم، و من هنا اشتق هذا الاسم. يوجد منه رقم واحد رباعى أى به 4 وحدات وهو **LM3900** وطبعا بثلاث درجات*
*LM1900-LM2900-LM3900*
*وآخر **LM3301** وهما متكافئان تقريبا*
*وهو يختلف عن المكبرات العادية فى كود دائرة الدخول ليست مكبر تفاضلى ولكن دائرة ترانزيستور عادية يطرح فيها تيار الطرف السالب من تيار الطرف الموجب والتيار الباقى يستخدم لتشغيل الترانزيستور و من ثم باقى المكبر. الفرق هو أن الخرج لا يعتمد على الجهد ولكنه يعتمد على فرق التيار هذا أى ما يشابه تحويل التيار إلى جهد مكبر. هذا النوع له استخدامات مع الحساسات التى تولد تيار مثل قارئ الكروت المغناطيسية و مستقبلات الأشعة تحت الحمراء و خلافه. يمكن من الرابط التالى تحميل جدول خواصه.*
*http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8819/NSC/LM3900N.html*

*كل الدوائر السابقة، كسبها ثابت و يعتمد على قيم المقاومات، فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن نوع فريد من مكبر العمليات ذو كسب متغير. هل تريد التحكم عن بعد؟*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يوليو 2009)

*مكبرات الكسب المتغير Variable gm*

*مكبرات الكسب المتغير **Variable gm*
*هل تذكر المكبر التفاضلى؟ هل تذكر المكبر ذو الذيل الطويل **Long Tail Differential Amplifier?*
*المكبر الذى استخدمنا ترانزيستور ثالث فى دائرة الباعث للترانزستورين.*

*



*
* هل تذكر حينما قلنا أن الكسب يعتمد على التيار فى الترانزيستور **Q3** ؟ الآن علمنا أن مكبر العمليات يعتمد أساسا على هذه النوعية من المكبرات. ماذا أو وصلنا قاعدة **Q3 Base** بطرف خارج المكبر ؟*
*طبعا تتوقع أن الكسب يمكن أن نتحكم فيه أيضا بتغيير التيار الداخل لهذا الطرف! وهكذا حصلنا على المكبر رقم **LM13700** و الرابط الخاص ببياناته هو*
*http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8641/NSC/LM13700.html*
*و لفهم عمله هذه صورة التركيب الداخلى لواحدة من المكبرين داخل كل وحدة*

*



*
*من رسم التركيب الداخلى ينجد الترانزستورات **Q4,Q5 ** هما المكبر التفاضلى التقليدى و مقاومة الباعث **Emitter** مكونة من الترانزيستور **Q2,D1,Q1** فى صورة مصدر التيار الثابت السابق شرحه وهكذا تكون "الذيل الطويل" **Long Tail** و الأحمال على المجمع **Collector** هى مصادر تيار ثابت **Constant Current Sources** الأول مكون من **Q6,D4** والخرج من خلال **Q7** والآخر مماثل له من **Q10,D6** والخرج من **Q11 ** والباقى سبق قوله فى **LM741*
*المدخل لقاعدة **Q2** من خلال الطرف رقم 1 للمكبر الأول و رقم 16 للمكبر الثانى يتحكم فى تبار **Q2** وبالتالى فى كسب المكبر التفاضلى و الوحدة ككل*
*الثنائيات **D2,D3** تسمى **Linearizing Diodes** تستخدم لتحسين الأداء بتقليل التشويه و السماح بمدى أوسع لإشارة الدخول.*
*بتغيير تيار الأطراف 1،16 نتحكم فى كسب المكبر المناظر على مدى 1 : مليون مرة أى مثلا تغير الخرج من 1 ميكرو فولت إلى واحد فولت. هذا الطرف يمكن التحكم فيه بمفتاح متحرك أو من خرج **D/A** يتحكم فيه ميكرو أو مخرج دائرة ريموت كنترول.*
*أول تطبيق سنجده فى صفحة 8 شكل 4 وهو تحكم فى شدة الصوت لمكبر ستريو، الرسم يبين مكبرين واحد لكل مسار صوتى والتحكم من خلال مفتاح واحد يدخل جهد التحكم على الطرف ** Vc** على طرفى التحكم 1،16 بينما الحل التقليدى السابق كان مفتاح مزدوج . *
*المثال الثانى هو تعديل الاتساع وهو الشكل التالى فى نفس الصفحة*
*تعديل الاتساع كما نعلك هو تغيير اتساع الموجة الحاملة **Carrier Wave** بما ينتظر الإشارة المراد إرسالها.*
*من هذا، لو وضعنا الموجة الحاملة **Carrier Wave** على دخل المكبر، ووضعنا الإشارة المراد إرسالها على طرف تعديل الكسب **Gain** سنجد أن الخرج يتغير اتساعه بما يناسب الإشارة.*
*فى شكل 6 صفحة 9 نجد دائرة اسمها **Four Quadrant Multiplier** أى ضارب الأربع أرباع. *
*ما هذا الاسم الغريب المضحك؟*
*الكثير من الطلبة يتناولون مشروع "عداد الكهرباء" و يستخدمون ميكرو و برنامج لحساب القدرة.*
*كيف يحسب الميكرو القدرة؟ ما لم يأخذ العينة لكل من الفولت والتيار و يكون الضرب اتجاهيا بمعنى مراعاة الإشارة – ستكون النتيجة خاطئة و سيحسب العداد القدرة الغير فاعلة باعتبارها فاعلة*
*منذ سنوات عديدة و محاولات تصميم دوائر تقوم بهذا الضرب الاتجاهى قائمة فحساب الطاقة الصحيح لا يهم كثيرا فى التيار العمومى فالأجهزة التى تقوم بهذا العمل متوافرة و رخيصة ولا تهم المستهلك العادى فلن تذهب لشراء جهاز للمنزل ولكن الشركة تمد بكل شيء.*
*فكر فى محاولة قياس القدرة الخارجة من مكبر للسماعات بكامل النطاق الترددى من 20 ذ/ث إلى 20 ك ذ /ث – بالتأكيد لن تجد جهاز مناسب كما أن الملفات المناسبة للتردد 20 لا تناسب 20000 بالتأكيد*
*وفى عالم الالكترونيات هذه الاحتياجات متنوعة .*
*إن افترضنا أن فرق الوجه مضمون و نريد فقط الضرب دون اعتبار للإشارة فأنت تضرب نصفى الموجة و تعممها على الباقى و من ثم سميت دائرة ضرب نصف الموجة أو 2 ربع حيث لو كان هناك فرق وجه لن يكون الربعين متجاورين (وهو ما يوحى به ضرب نصف الموجة) ولذا اختيار التعبير "ربعى الموجة" أدق*
*و بتصميم دائرة تعطى الضرب الصحيح لكل أجزاء الموجة سميت بدلا من الموجة الكاملة "الأربع أرباع" لتوحى بأن نتيجة الضرب صحيحة دوما*
*الدائرة ببساطة تتحقق بإدخال عينة الفولت على أحد الأطراف (الدخول أو التحكم فى الكسب) و عينة التيار على الطرف الآخر و بما أن الخرج يساوى الكسب × الدخول و الكسب متناسب مع الجهد على الطرف المتحكم فى الكسب إذن النتيجة محققة.*
*هناك العديد من الدوائر ولكن سنكتفى بشرح دائرة تهم الكثيرين أيضا هى **AGC** أو التحكم الذاتى فى الكسب، وهى دائرة كلما زاد الدخل تقلل من الكسب والعكس لتبقى الخرج عند مستوى يكاد يكون ثابت لا يتغير، مثل الموجودة فى كثير من أجهزة التسجيل.*
*فى نفس الصفحة 9 الشكل يستخدم الحقيقة أن الكسب يمكن التحكم فيه إما بتيار التحكم أو تيار ثنائيات الخطية **linearizing diode** وهذه الدائرة مثال على ذلك*
*ربما تفضل استخدام دائرة تقويم التيار لتحصل على تأخير فى الاستجابة، أنت المصمم أفعل ما شئت.*

*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن **LM567** وتسمى **Tone Decoder** أو محلل النغمات*


----------



## belkadi (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهشكراً وبارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmad abo shahen (28 يوليو 2009)

شكر على المعلومات اتمنى ان تعرضو بعض الرسومات التخطيطيه لدارات الكترونيه بصيطة


----------



## ahmad abo shahen (28 يوليو 2009)

بعد الشكر ارييد ان ارى تخطيط داره الكترونيه لموقت زمني لعدت اجهزة وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يوليو 2009)

أخى
هنا عديد من الدوائر ومنها أجهزة توقيت
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/schematics.htm
وهنا مزيد من الدوائر
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/index.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

*محلل النغمات 567 **LM567 Tone Decoder*
*أولا ما هو محلل النغمات أو **Tone Decoder** ؟ هو عبارة عن دائرة متكاملة تستطيع التمييز بين نغمة أو تردد محدد وسط مجموعة ترددات و إعطاء خرج يحدد ما إذا كان هذا التردد موجودا أم لا*
*هذا الوصف لأبسط أشكال هذه الوظيفة و أوسعها استخداما أيضا لأنها لا تحدنا بتردد محدد، و هناك صورة مركبة من هذه الوظيفة تسمى **DTMF decoder** أو محلل النغمات المزدوجة معددة التردد وهى باختصار الأنغام التى تحدد أرقام الهاتف والمصاحبة لها.*
*من أكثر استخداماتها **FSK** ، التحكم عن بعد *
*و لماذا نصنع دائرة متكاملة خصيصا لهذا الغرض؟ *
*ببساطة عند الرغبة فى عمل هذه الوظيفة عند تردد أعلى من 300ك سنجد من السهل توفير دائرة رنين من ملف ومكثف لأداء الوظيفة على أفضل وجه لكن كلما قل التردد زادت سعة المكثف و حث الملف ممل يجعل الملف كبيرا من جهة الحجم و تزداد مقاومة السلك مما يقلل معامل الجودة (راجع موضوع دوائر الرنين) و تقل انتقائيتها للتردد. *
*فمثلا لو أردت تردد مثل 300 ذ/ث و كانت الجودة 10 إذن 300 ÷ 10 = 30 ذ/ث لكن بانتقائية تصل 2%*
*فالنطاق سيصبح 6 ذ/ث*
*الحل البديل أن تستخدم دائرة مكبر عمليات مع مرشح **T** مزدوج للحصول على انتقائية عالية ثم دائرة تقويم للحصول على إشارة الخرج و مقارن للحصول على المطلوب*
*إذن بكل ألمقاييس هذه القطعة أرخص فثمنها لا يتعدى ثمن مكبر العمليات التقليدى بكثير.*
*من التطبيقات الشيقة التى نفذتها قبل ظهور الميكرو كونتروللر، هو مسجل عادى من النوع ستريو واستغللت أحدى القناتين لتسجيل الشرح و الأخرى لتسجيل نغمات تحكم كل نغمة تضئ مكان محدد متزامنا مع الشرح (نموذج مصغر للصوت والضوء) *
*الآن طبعا استخدام الميكرو والام بى ثرى يقدم نتائج أفضل إلا أن المجالات للاستخدام محصورة بخيالك فيمكن استخدامها مع التليفون لتمييز الرقم المطلوب مشغول أم جرس و متى يرد لإرسال أوامر تشغيل عبر الهاتف كما أن طريقة **DTMF** ترسل أمرا واحدا فى المرة الواحدة لكن هذه الطريقة ترسل عدد من الأوامر معا*
*من يقول أنه يستطيع أن ينفذ هذه الوظيفة بالميكرو أقول قارن الثمن ووقت التنفيذ ، هذه القطعة تعطيك الوظيفة بينما يقرر الميكرو ماذا يفعل بعد ذلك*
*يمكنك تحميل صفحة المواصفات من هذا الرابط*
*http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8984/NSC/LM567.html*
*ستجد تركيب الدائرة عبارة عن*

*



*
*تتكون من مذبذب يتغير تردده بالجهد و المسمى **Voltage Controlled Oscillator ** واختصارا **VCO** وهذا المذبذب ذو درجة ثبات عالية و التحكم فى تردده بواسطة مقاومة بين الطرفين 5،6 و مكثف بين الطرف 6 والأرضى. يمكنك تغيير التردد بنسبة 20:1 بتغيير هذه المقاومة فقط و طبعا باختيارها ذات دقة عالية يمكنك تحديد التردد أو إن لم تجد فيمكنك اختيار مقاومة ثابتة و أخرى متغيرة على التوالى و طبعا للحصول على دقة عالية فى الضبط تكون المقاومة المتغيرة من 1/10 إلى نصف المقاومة الثابتة. كما يمكن اختيار مقاومة متعددة اللفات أيضا.*
*هناك كاشفى وجه **Phase Detectors** بينهما 90 درجة و يسميان **I,Q ** وهو اصطلاح لهذه التقنية و تستخدم لإضافة دقة كشف أعلى*
*الدخول يوصل إلى الطرف 3 وهو يغذى هذين الكاشفين أيضا فكما نعلم كاشف الوجه يقارن إشارتين ويعطى فرق الوجه بينهما و عند التردد الصحيح وتطابق الوجه يكون خرج أحدهما أقصى ما يمكن *

*الخرج عبارة عن ترانزيستور ذو مجمع مفتوح **Open Collector** و عند التردد الصحيح يكون فى حال التشبع و يمكنه تشغيل ريلاى مباشرة، و إذا خرج التردد عن القيمة الصحيحة يعود لحالة القفل **OFF** مرة أخرى، ولذلك تجد فى كل دوائر هذه القطعة دوما يوصل مقاومة للتغذية الموجبة .*

*لكن التردد الدقيق أمر غير مرغوب دوما حيث هناك احتمال أن تتغير الأمور فى نطاق محدود، لهذا كان الطرف 2 المسمى **LOOP Filter** ووضع مكثف بينه و بين الأرضى يزيد عرض النطاق المقبول وفى صفحة 8 تجد المعادلة التى تحدد علاقة هذا النطاق بالنسبة لهذا المكثف.*
*النطاق هنا = 1070 مضروبا فى الجذر التربيعى لقسمة جهد الدخول على تردد المذبذب×**C2** بالميكروفاراد أى لا تحول القيمة للفاراد بالقسمة على 10^6 فالثابت 1070 أخذ هذا التحويل فى الحسبان لكن جهد الدخول بالفولت ولاحظ أنه يجب ألا يزيد عن 200 مللى فولت . الزيادة عن ذلك تزيد من الاستجابة الخاطئة*
*وكيف أثبت جهد الدخول عند 200 مللى؟ *
*هذه الدائرة يعطى 600 مللى و يمكن استخدامها مباشرة أو استخدام ثنائيات جرمانيوم تحصل على 400 مللى او شوتكى تحصل على 300 مللى*
*عادة تستجيب هذه الدائرة فى خلال ثمانى ذبذبات من الدخول، إن شئت التأخير عن ذلك يمكنك إضافة مكثف آخر على الطرف رقم 1*
*فى صفحة 6 كيف تستخدمها لتحليل نغمات التليفون ألمسماه **DTMF** لتتمكن من إرسال أوامر عبر الهاتف*
*هذا النظام يستخدم ترددات فريدة لتكويد الأرقام و يمكن بها إرسال 16 كود مختلف 10 منها للأرقام و الباقية يمكن استخدامها لإرسال أوافر للسنترال (البدال أو المغير) لتنفيذ أوامر خاصة كتحويل المكالمة الخ*
*لذا لو فضلت استخدام القطعة الشهيرة **CN8870** ستجد أنها مجموعة من هذه الوظيفة و تعطى الرقم ثنائى مباشرة و إشارة تفيد "لدى رقم الآن" و السبب فى ذلك أنها لو لم يأتى تردد سيكون الخرج = صفر رقمى وهذا قد يوحى بخطأ فما لم يعطى إشارة أن الرقم صفر حقيقى لا يجب أن نقرأ خرج القطعة*
*وهذا عكس الدائرة المشروحة فى 567* * فعندما لا يكون هناك دخل، لا يكون هناك خرج.*

*فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نكمل الحديث عن بعض الدوائر*


----------



## محمدالديب (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## soso022 (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hemaelec (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ ماجد 
ارجو ان تخبرنا عن افضل طريقة لااختبار كل نوع من انواع المكثفات في الدائرة الالكترونية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
أفضل طريقة أن تفك طرف ثم القياس لكن لا يمكن قياس المكثفات فى الدائرة إلا باستخدام ماكينات اختبار البوردات والتى تستخدم تقنية متقدمة "لعزل" تأثير الدائرة وحساب قيمة المكثف المعنى فقط و ذلك باستخدام أكثر من مجسين فى آن واحد، نفس التقنية تستخدم لقياس المقاومات و الملفات


----------



## ايهاب موسى الموسى (19 أغسطس 2009)

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الكريم بالنسبة لوضع الدروس بصيغة PDF يمكنك استخدام برنامج ADOBE acrobat Writer


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير مشكورين


----------



## حسام 2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أغسطس 2009)

*فى هذا الرابط تحدثنا عن الثنائى وتركيبة و تكلمنا فى المشاركات التالية عن الثنائى العادى و عن توصيلاته واستخدامه. فيما يلى أنواع الثنائيات السابق ذكرها وسنتحدث عن كل منها بمزيد من التفصيل*
*http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38822&page=5http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-2.html*

*1- الموحد العادى ويستخدم لأغراض توحيد اتجاه التيار**
2- ثنائى** الزينر ويستخدم لأغراض الحصول على جهد ثابت و يتحكم فى نسبة الشوائب للتحكم فى جهد الزينر.**
3- الثنائى المعكوس** Backward diode ويستخدم لأغراض التوحيد للترددات العالية** و الجهود أقل من 0.6 فولت وهو ببساطة زيادة نسبة الشوائب حتى يحدث انهيار عند جهد = صفر (زينر = صفر)**
4- الثنائى الباعث للضوء** LED وهو بتغيير الخامة و الشوائب ثلاث أنواع**
 *** بألوانه** المختلفة أحمر ، أصفر ، عنبر ،أخضر ، أزرق ، و أخيرا أبيض - ويستخدم لأغراض البيان وشاشات العرض الكبيرة وبعض شاشات الحاسب المحمول** والشاشات الرقيقة وقريبا الإضاءة فى المنازل حيث وصلت بعضها إلى أكثر من 20 وات**
* باعث الأشعة تحت الحمراء ويستخدم لأغراض الاتصال والتحكم** والمراقبة والعزل الكهربى**
* مولد الليزر ويستخدم لأغراض الاتصال والتحكم** والمراقبة للمدى البعيد وهو مثل سابقيه و مزود بوسيلة رنين لتركيز لون واحد فقط بدرجة عالية – لا يوجد حتى الآن ليزر أبيض**
5- ثنائى كاشف عن الضوء ولكل نوع من الثلاث السابقة مستقبل** خاص به – الوصلة العادية فقط تعرض للضوء.**
6- ثنائى مولد الجهد من الضوء وهو أساس البطاريات الشمسية – كانت وصلة عادية ولكن حسنت و أضيف لها معدن الذهب الخ بهدف تحسين الكفاءة**
7- ثنائى ذو السعة** المتغيرة ويستخدم لأغراض اختيار المحطات والقنوات فى أجهزة الاستقبال – وصله عادية فقط يراعى تحسين الخطية بالنسبة للجهد و زيادة قيمة السعة الكلية**
8- ثنائى** شوتكى وهو يحتوى على الذهب بدلا من النوع الموجب ويستخدم لأغراض الترددات العالية** جدا**
9- ثنائى ذو المقاومة السالبة ويسمى أيضا **GUNN Diode** نسبة لمكتشفه ويستخدم لأغراض توليد الترددات فى نطاق** الميكرو ويف ، عبارة عن قطعة من **P** أو **N لها أطراف من المعدن المناسب *
*تبدو كقطعة عادية ولكن بارتفاع الجهد تتكون الأقطاب المعاكسة فتزيد المقاومة ثم تنهار مما يسبب ظهور مقاومة سالبة تستخدم كمذبذبات *
*http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/RadCom/part5/page1.html*
*
10- ثنائى ذو الطبقة الخام فى المنتصف بين الطبقتين** PIN Diode ويستخدم كمقاومة متغيرة أو سويتش** لترددات الميكرو ويف**
11- ثنائى القدح** Trigger Diode ويستخدم كبادئ تشغيل لبعض** المذبذبات و دوائر التحكم وهو من عائلة الثايريستور وهو أيضا يقدم مقاومة سالبة**
12- ثنائى النفق** Tunnel Diode ويستخدم كسويتش فى نطاق** الميكرو ويف وهو دايود له نسبة شوائب عالية تجعله موصل فى الظروف العادية ، لذلك عند زيادة الجهد عليه يقل توصيله لخروجه من حالة الانهيار تدريجيا**
13- ثنائى الحماية** Transient voltage suppression (TVS) diodes وهى تحمى** الأجهزة من التداخلات فى خطوط التيار الكهربى وهى أشبه بالزينر*
*14- يمكن أن نضيف أيضا الثنائى السيليكونى ذو التحكم **SCR و يعترض البعض لأنه ثلاث طبقات وله طرف ثالث للتحكم ولكنه أولا و أخيرا يستخدم كثنائى للتقويم ضمن استخدامات أخرى*
*15- ثنائى ظاهرة هال وهى تجعل شريحة من أشباه الموصلات تغير من توصيلها طبقا للمجال المغناطيسى الواقع عليها وهى تستخدم فى وحدات قياس التيار المستمر و المتردد ، حساسات الاقتراب ، قياس سرعة الموتورات الخ**
و غيرها*

*ذكرنا سابقا أن الثنائى العادى يجب عدم توصيله على التوازى لأنه يعانى من ظاهرة تؤدى إلى احتراقه وقلنا أنه يمكن توصيلة على التوالى لكن أيضا يجب الحيطة لأن المقاومة العكسية وهو فى حال القطع تختلف حسب المصنع و ظروف العملية لذا كثيرا ما تجد ما لم نستخدم وحدات معدة لهذا التطبيق ، توضع على التوازى مع كل ثنائى مقاومة كبيرة مثلا 10 ميجا أو أقل حتى 1 ميجا لكن يجب تساويها معا أى لا تخلط القيم والهدف أنها توزع الجهد العكسى بالتساوى على الثنائيات واضعة لكل واحد جهدا محتملا.*
*حاليا توجد ثنائيات حتى 1000 أمبير و ربما تصنع مستقبلا قيم أعلى لكن المشكلة الأساسية هى أننا نحتاج لشريحة عريضة لتمرر تيار كبير مما يعرضها لظاهرة الثنائيات المتوازية و يظهر "بقع حارة" على الشريحة و تسبب تلفها.*
*طبعا نعلم أن هناك سعة بين جزئى الثنائى ، هذه السعة تحد من أقصى تردد يمكن تطبيقه فالسعة مكونة من جزأين، السعة العادية لكونهما موصلين بينهما عازل والثانية وهى الأخطر الشحنة المختزنة فى الشريحة أثناء مرور التيار. هذه الأخيرة أبطأ كثيرا و خطيرة جدا لأننا لو عكسنا التيار فجأة ستشكل وسيط إمرار تيار عكسى عالى و ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة مدمرا الثنائى بالتبعية*
*لوحدات ذات التيار الأقل والجهد المنخفض تناسب ترددات أعلى مثل **1N4148** الشهير، وهو 50 فولت 50 مللى أمبير.*
*عند ارتفاع الجهد العكسى عن ما يتحمله الثنائى ، يحدث له انهيار لأن كل إلكترون يصطدم بذرة مطلقا منها الكترونات أكثر فيما يسمى الانهيار الجليدى **Avalanche Break Down** أو ببساطة يحدث تمزق للروابط و تسمح لمرور التيار فيما يسمى زينر **Zener Break Down ** وفى كلتا الحالتين يكون الجهد ثابتا لأ يتغير بتغير التيار*
*لو تمكنا من التحكم فى قيمة هذا الجهد أمكننا استغلاله وهو ثنائى الزينر وهو موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## نجرو555 (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed57 (28 أغسطس 2009)

جعلها الله في مزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه الكثير


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

لك مني الف الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## ahcene_ch (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جعلها الله في مزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه الكثير*

مشكور وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## ahcene_ch (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جعلها الله في مزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه الكثير

مشكور وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​*
مشكور وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو مشكور وووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hasona2009 (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى الكريم


----------



## توفيق محمد الزاجي (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## isamm128 (31 أغسطس 2009)

لك الود والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## ESLAM OMARA (5 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش كان لي سؤال عاوز ارقام ترانزستور تستخدم كمفتاح بس هتمرر جهد سالب مش موجب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
اى ترانزيستور PNP أو P-Channel Mosfet سيقوم بهذا العمل لكن لا استطيع اعطائك ارقام بدون معرفه الجهد والتيار و السرعة المطلوبة


----------



## الاميرa.s.a (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## علي هشام (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك ونتمنة التوفيق لكم


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية عالموضوع الشيق وانا بصراحه بديت دراسه في بس عندي سوال في صفحه تسعة commen collecter amplifier
انا حابب اعرف كيف اختار قيم r1,r2
مع انه مقاومه الدخل كلها 120 كيلو اوم


----------



## algreeeee7 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

كارم ابوعودة قال:


> يعطيكم العافية عالموضوع الشيق وانا بصراحه بديت دراسه في بس عندي سوال في صفحه تسعة commen collecter amplifier
> انا حابب اعرف كيف اختار قيم r1,r2
> مع انه مقاومه الدخل كلها 120 كيلو اوم


اخى
فى المقال تم الحساب ووجدنا أن المقاومة بين القاعدة والأرضى (الدخول) ستكون 120ك وهى مقاومة للتيار المتردد فقط، الآن نريد وضع مقاومتين r1,r2 لإعطاء القاعدة تيارها
الأسلوب الأفضل و الأصح أن نختار R2 تساوى 10 أمثال تلك القيمة حتى لا نفقد مقاومة الدخول العالية و تكون 1.2 ميجا ولكى تحصل على الجهد 6.8 فولت نستخدم مجزئ جهد و من العلاقة
ف1:ف2=م1 :م2 أو من قانون أوم نجد أن 6.8 ÷ 1.2 = 5.67 ميكرو أمبير
و من قانون أوم أيضا 5.67 ميكرو × م1 = 5.8 فولت وهى 12-6.8
إذن المقاومة = 5.80 ميجا أوم و نستخدم القيمة العملية الموجودة 5.9 ميجا
لكن التيار 5.67 ميكرو أمبير قليل جدا بالنسبة للحسابات السابقة لذلك نضحى قليلا بمقاومة الدخول لضمان أداء الدائرة فنستخدم 1/10 من القيمة السابقة وهى القيم المذكورة بالدائرة


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الاميرa.s.a قال:


> مجهود رائع شكررررررررررررررا


 مجهود رائع .....
شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.خالد الزوي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ماجد عباس 
السلام عليكم واتمني ان تكون بصحة جيده
اود ان اسأل عن الثايروستات والدايود واستخداماته في محول التيار المتناوب الي مستمر rectifier


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى
الثنائيات سبق شرحها فى أوائل السلسلة ووضعت موجة كاملة ثلاثة فاز باستخدام 6 موحدات
يمكن استخدام موحدين و 2 ثايريستور لوجه واحد أو 3 مع 3 لموجة كاملة 3فاز و يبقى موضوع التحكم وهذا سيأتى دوره إن شاء الله
ولو لديك أى أسئلة أرجو أن تضعها ويسعدنى الإجابة


----------



## amine68 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## جنان عبدالله (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اود ان اعرف كيفيه ان اعمل دائرة محول فولتيه تلقائي منزلي اي يحول من الكهرباء الوطنيه الى المولد الخارجي وبالعكس ومن مولدة المنزل الى الكهرباء الوطنيه مع اطفاء مولدة المنزل مع الشكر


----------



## A.Sayad (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً , ومجهود محمود عند الله.


----------



## m2010860 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب يكون مكانك فى الجنة مع النبى صلى الله علية و سلم


----------



## A.Sayad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكرك كثيراً يا أخ لكن نحن نريد كيفية وشرح دوائرإلكترونية وكيفية التصميم


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ماشاء الله بديت في عام 2006 شهر 9 هذا الموضوع الضخم .. ولازلت تضخ و لازال الموضوع مهم ويفيد الكثيرين ..

وها نحن على مشارف 2010 ,,

اخي و مشرفنا المهندس ماجد عباس بارك الله فيك و نفع الله بك وجزاك عنا الف خير ..
واصل عطائك واصل تعليمك و انت قدوة للكثيري الذين يعلمون ولا يعلمون ولا يزكون علمهم كما تفعل يا مبدعنا .,,

انت تستحق اكثر ولكن يبقى في القلب ما تستحق ..


مودتي و متابع للموضوع بشغف ,,

وبالتوفيق للمهندسين العرب ,, وعلى درب العلم و الابداع نلتقي ,,

أخيكم /

ملآعب الآسنة ’’

*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ملاعب الأسنة قال:


> *ماشاء الله بديت في عام 2006 شهر 9 هذا الموضوع الضخم .. ولازلت تضخ و لازال الموضوع مهم ويفيد الكثيرين ..*
> 
> *وها نحن على مشارف 2010 ,,*
> 
> ...


 أخى الفاضل
أشكرك لتقديرك وإن شاء الله سأواصل قريبا جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

a.sayad قال:


> نشكرك كثيراً يا أخ لكن نحن نريد كيفية وشرح دوائرإلكترونية وكيفية التصميم


 أخى
أشكر مرورك الكريم و كيفية التصميم فلعلك تجد فى أول مشاركة هنا رابط لا يعمل، كان لموضوع آخر بدأت الكتابة فيه و استمر بصناعة البوردات بالتصوير الضوئى ولكن فجأة تم مسح كل المواضيع قبل تاريخ محدد لذا فقد هذا الجزء و شكرا لتوضيح هذا الأمر و سأفكر كيف يمكن إضافة هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى ربما قبل أول مشاركة
أما شرح الدوائر الإلكترونية فكما تعلم هناك المليارات منها ولا يمكن شرحها لذا فالأفضل لو تضع دائرة ما تهمك للشرح و إن شاء الله أقوم بالشرح ، حتى يكون العمل مفيدا أكثر
فى السلسلة أشرح كثير من الدوائر التى تعتبر كوحدة بناء حتى يمكن بتجميعها تحقيق وظائف أكبر


----------



## sameh72 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## المدرب نت (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## balqaliai (13 أكتوبر 2009)

tank u


----------



## D.MOHD (14 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك من علمه ورفع شانك بعد التحية الطيبة اخي ممكن تعمل سلسلة المقالات هذه في كتاب بالمشاركة مع اعضاء المنتدي بحيث ينتفع به اكثر الاعضاء في اي وقت بدون الاتصال بالانترنت مثلا في وقت العمل وخلافه بحيث يكون منسق ومرتب ويكون مرجع للمبتدئ والمتقدم وجزاك الله الف خير .


----------



## ابو النرجس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## بو ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك كل الشكر على هذا الموضع والشرح الوافي


----------



## samir_08_88 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*حفظك الله ورعاك *


----------



## KwSalem (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ما قصرت وما عليك زود بغيت استفسر :

هذه الدائرة ولي فيها متطلبات اريد معرفتها:
مشاهدة المرفق untitled.bmp

1- اوريد معرفة الفتره التي ستظل البطارية تعمل فيها .
2- اوريد معرفة كيف ازيد من الامبير في الدائرة .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى
1- لا يمكن معرفة زمن البطارية دون معرفة سعتها و هى تكتب بالأمبير ساعة فمثلا تجد بطارية مكتوب عليها 12 فولت 4AH وهى اختصار Ampere Hour وهذه القيمة تعنى أن البطارية تغذى حمل 0.4 أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات أو 0.2 امبير لمدة 20 ساعة وهكذا لكن لو زاد التيار عن 1/10 القيمة المكتوبة تلك يقل الزمن بمعدلات أسرع لزيادة الفقد داخل البطارية
2- من قانون أوم التيار = الفولت مقسوما على المقاومة لذا لزيادة التيار إما تزيد فولت البطارية أو تقلل المقاومة

رجاء عند حفظ الرسم اختار امتداد PNG مع عدد الوان أقل ما يمكن (2 أو 16 مثلا) فهو يعطى حجم ملف 1/100 من هذا الملف وشكرا


----------



## فتى الاجواء (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مع انني لم افهم الكثير حيث ان الشرح مستواه عالي يعني مو لطلاب ثانويه لكن اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات التي ساحتاجها طبعاً في المستقبل خاصه وانني مهمتم بهذا المجال 

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## wara9a1 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا.
أخي ماجد عباس لك مني الشكر الجزيل على هذا العمل التي تعجز الكلمات عن وصفه.
أخي قمت بتجميع كل محضراتك في ملف word وأنا أحاول قدر المستطاع تنظيمه.لهذا لدي طلبين:
-أريد بعض الصور التي يمكن إضافته إلى الموضوع حتى يكون سهل الفهم وخاصة المحضرات الأولى.
-أريد منك أخي ماجد أن تقوم باختيار دارة معينة وتقوم بدراستها وشرح مكوناتها.
واستسمح أخي الكريم إن كنت قد أثقلت عليك بطلباتي هذه.
رعاك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخى
غن شاء الله


----------



## شمس الأغاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you 
i will tall you my opinine later


----------



## شهباء (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة

لو سمحتم ممكن دائرة notch filter (حذف 50 هرتز)

أنا عارفة انها بسيطة لكنني افضل أن أحصل عليها جاهزة حتى تكون مجربة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة
فى الملف المرفق غالبية الدوائر باستخدام مكبر العمليات
الدائرة فى صفحة 15 بالقوانين اللازمة لتعديل الدائرة


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_مجهوووووود يستحق الشكر شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا_


----------



## سلام عباس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سكلنس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## eng.samsoma (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هو ال ic ؟وشكرا . على العلم اني طالبه في بداية الطريق واريد التعرف اكثر على كل المكونات الالكترونيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى
فى هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-18.html#post622211
اشرح الدوائر المتكاملة أو Integrated Circuit واختصارا IC


----------



## منووووووووووووووو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
اساتذتى كم من مرة حاولت ان اسألكم فلم تجيبونى فهل السبب عدم وضوح سؤآلى أم تجاهلا منكم
أسئلتى كالاتى:
1- ماهو الفرق الحقيقى بين الريلية والكونتاكتر؟
2-ماذا اقصد بالمكبر التفاضلى والمكبر التكاملى
3-ماهو الفرق بين الاشارات الراديوية والاشارات المايكرويفية؟
................اريد ان تردوا سوا كان هنا او فى الايميل الخاص بى 
وشكرا...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

منووووووووووووووو قال:


> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
> اساتذتى كم من مرة حاولت ان اسألكم فلم تجيبونى فهل السبب عدم وضوح سؤآلى أم تجاهلا منكم
> أسئلتى كالاتى:


أين سألت هذه الأسئلة ولم يرد عليك أحد - رجاء وضع روابط وشكرا


> 1- ماهو الفرق الحقيقى بين الريلية والكونتاكتر؟


التيار فكل منهما عبارة عن ملف يحرك مجموعة من التلامسات
إذا كانت التلامسات حتى 10 أمبير غالبا يسمى ريلاى حتى لو كان يناسب العمل على 3 فاز أو مافة 220 فولت متردد أما إن كان 16 أمبير فما فوق فيسمى كونتاكتور لإن استخداماته فى الماكينات لتوصيل وقطع التيار أساسا وليس مجرد توصيل إشارة كما فى الريلاى
الريلاى أصلا ابتكر لنقل اشارة التلغراف أول ما ابتكر أى لنقل اشارة


> 2-ماذا اقصد بالمكبر التفاضلى والمكبر التكاملى


المكبر التفاضلى غير دائرة التفاضل ولو احتوت على مكبر لذا لآ يوجد ما يسمى المكبر التكاملى ولكن دائرى تكامل وفى هذه السلسلة شرح لهذه الدوائر


> 3-ماهو الفرق بين الاشارات الراديوية والاشارات المايكرويفية؟


التردد حيث تكون الموجات أو الإشارات او الترددات الميكوويفية أعلى من ترددات الراديو وطول موجتها يقاس بالسنتيمتر


> ................اريد ان تردوا سوا كان هنا او فى الايميل الخاص بى
> وشكرا...


 كما تعلم ممنوع استخدام الإيميل


----------



## روحي سما (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ماجد ارجو منك مساعدتي فلقد تعبت من البحث عن هذا الموضوع ولم افلح في بحثي الا وهو كيفية رسم الدوائر الالكترونية بطريقة معيارية يعني المسافات بين الخطوط وكيف نوضح ان هذه متصلة او غير متصلة وكذلك حجم الدوائر المتكاملة في الرسم خصوصا وان الدكتور لا يريد منا استخدام اي برنامج رسم وسوف يقوم بسؤالنا عن هذا الموضوع فياليت لو تساعدني ولك مني الف بليون تريليون شكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
من الصعب جدا استخدام برنامج رسم عادى ولرسم البوردات برامج متخصصة
كنت بدات فى هذه السلسلة شرح حول هذا الموضوع رجاء الإضطلاع عليها و السؤال عن ما تريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29385.html
فى انتظار اسئلتك او طلبك


----------



## روحي سما (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي لتفاعلك وعلى ما يبدو قد اوصلت لك سؤالي ناقص بعض الشي أعتذر ولكن الدكتور قال لنا بانه يريد منا أستخدام مجموعه دوائر متكامله نقوم بادخال لها معطيات معينه لتعمل ولكن كل هذا عن طريق رسم مخطط على ورق الرسم العادي ولكن بدون استخدام برنامج رسم هندسي ورايته بأنه يركز على المسافات بين الخطوط وقال لي بانه يريد الرسم بطريقه standard ولكن لم أجد اي كتاب يتحدث عن هذا وخصوصا بأني طالبة حاسوب ولست الكترونية ارجوا ان كان لديك اي معلومه ان لا تبخل لي بها وأشكرك فأنا من الذين تابعوا سلسلتك تقبل خالص شكري وامتناني


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اختى
حسب علمى الدوائر لها مرحلتين للرسم
الأولى المسماة Schematic وهى رسم الدوائر نفسها ولا قواعد للخطوط فيها سوى أن الخطوط المتقاطعة غير متصلة أما التقاطعات ذات الدائرة السوداء فوقها تعنى نقطة لحام
اما المكونات فلها اشكالها القياسية كما بالصورة المرفقة
الثانية هى رسم البوردة وهذه لها قواعد لأن التيار يمر بها ويجب تحديد عرض كل trace حسب التيار و أيضا كل مكون له أبعادة الخاصة والدوائر المتكاملة أيضا لها أشكال محددة

رجاء معرفة ما تريدى بالضبط حتى تكون الإجابة صحيحة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## روحي سما (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا اخي اتعبتك معي المطلوب منا بالتحديد هو تطبيق logic design في الدوائر التي نستخدمها فمثلا مره نستخدم دائره متكاملة فيها بوابة NAND فقط ومره OR فقط تم عن طريق كارنف ماب نقوم بأختزالها الى عدد أصغر من الدوائر المتكامله ومن ثم نقوم بالمقارنة بينهما وفي كل مره نقوم بعملية الرسم كل هذا سهل لكن الدكتور قال لي بان رسم المخطط حقي غلط فكيف اربط دائرة متكاملة فيها بوابة not مع دائرة متكاملة فيها بوابة nandيعني مخرجات الدائرة المتكاملة 7404 كيف اربطها مع مدخلات7430 بطريقة standard مثلما يقول وعندما سألته قال لي ابحثي وانا تعبت ابحث ولا لقيت شي والمعطيات التي اعطاني اياها هي 2,5,8,12,13,14,15 ادخلها الى مجموعة دوائرمتكاملةواكتب حقها logic function وهكذا اعذر لي اخي اتمنى ان لا أكون قد أزعجتك واتعبتك في امري وان حصل اعتبرني اختك الصغيرة وسامحني ارجو مساعدتي فلقد شارفت على كره شاشة الكمبيوتر حبيبتي من كثر مأنا جالسة ابحث اتمنى ان أكون قد وضحت المطلوب فملكتي اللغوية ضعيفة شكراا الف مليون تريليون مرة


----------



## woow girl (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## ابوفارس74 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك علماً من عنده 

بصراحة الموضوع شيق ومليان ارجوا من الاخوة الاستفادة منه 

لاكن اريد اسألك يا مهندس ماجد ماهو الفرق بين العناصربالاجهزة الالكترونيه العامة والعناصر بالاجهزة الطبية
ممكن تفيدني اذا سمحت لي لأن خريج دبلوم الكترونيات واحاول ان اكمل دراستي بالهندسة الطبية (بكالوريس)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

روحي سما قال:


> شكرااا اخي اتعبتك معي المطلوب منا بالتحديد هو تطبيق logic design في الدوائر التي نستخدمها فمثلا مره نستخدم دائره متكاملة فيها بوابة NAND فقط ومره OR فقط تم عن طريق كارنف ماب نقوم بأختزالها الى عدد أصغر من الدوائر المتكامله ومن ثم نقوم بالمقارنة بينهما وفي كل مره نقوم بعملية الرسم كل هذا سهل لكن الدكتور قال لي بان رسم المخطط حقي غلط فكيف اربط دائرة متكاملة فيها بوابة not مع دائرة متكاملة فيها بوابة nandيعني مخرجات الدائرة المتكاملة 7404 كيف اربطها مع مدخلات7430 بطريقة standard مثلما يقول وعندما سألته قال لي ابحثي وانا تعبت ابحث ولا لقيت شي


اختى
أولا اعتذر عن التأخير لعطل اصاب حاسبى والحمد لله زال
7430 هى NAND ذات 8 مدخلات و هى قياسية Standard و ترتبط مباشرة مع مثيلاتها دون اى إضافات مثل 7404 و النقاط التى يجب مراعاتها هى عدم ترك طرف دخول بدون توصيل بل يجب إما وصله بمثيل له أو ما يجعله "متاح" أى يلغى وجوده ففى AND-NAND يتصل بالموجب Logic1 و دوائر OR-NOR بالأرضى أى Logic zero لتجنب تأثير Noise عليه فتسبب تغيير عشوائى للمدخلات
كل عائلة تتمتع بخاصية Fan Out = 10 داخل نفس العائلة أى الخرج يستطيع قيادة 10 مدخلات من نفس العائلة أما مع اختلاف العائلات فمن Data Sheet نستطيع معرفة كم طرف على أساس الخرج يقبل كم مللى أمبير و دخل الآخر يعطى كم مللى أمبير
خلاف هذا لا ادرى ماذا يقصد


> والمعطيات التي اعطاني اياها هي 2,5,8,12,13,14,15 ادخلها الى مجموعة دوائرمتكاملةواكتب حقها logic function وهكذا اعذر لي اخي اتمنى ان لا أكون قد أزعجتك واتعبتك في امري وان حصل اعتبرني اختك الصغيرة وسامحني ارجو مساعدتي فلقد شارفت على كره شاشة الكمبيوتر حبيبتي من كثر مأنا جالسة ابحث اتمنى ان أكون قد وضحت المطلوب فملكتي اللغوية ضعيفة شكراا الف مليون تريليون مرة


7402و7408 هى أيضا قياسية مثل 7404و7430
7405و7412و7415 من نوع Open Collector أى الخرج ترانزيستور وحيد و يحتاج لمقاومة Pull-Up عادة 3.3ك أو اكثر حسب العائلة
تستخدم هذه النوعية لربط مجموعة من المخارج معا فتكون ما يسمى Wired OR و مجموعة الخرج المتصلة معا تأخذ مقاومة واحدة Pull-Up و ليست مقاومة لكل خرج 
7413و 7414 هذه تسمى schmitt نسبة للعالم الذى ابتكر دائرتها وهى عكس البوابات العادية تنتقل من 0 إلى 1 عند جهد أعلى من جهد الإنتقال من 1 إلى صفر لتتمكن من قبول الجهود ذات التغير البطئ مثل تحويل 50ذ/ث إلى موجة مربعة و التعامل مع السويتشات الخ
طبعا كل هذه القيم فى الداتا شيت من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
ارجو أن اكون شرحت ما تحتاجى إليه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ابوفارس74 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك علماً من عنده
> بصراحة الموضوع شيق ومليان ارجوا من الاخوة الاستفادة منه
> لاكن اريد اسألك يا مهندس ماجد ماهو الفرق بين العناصربالاجهزة الالكترونيه العامة والعناصر بالاجهزة الطبية
> ممكن تفيدني اذا سمحت لي لأن خريج دبلوم الكترونيات واحاول ان اكمل دراستي بالهندسة الطبية (بكالوريس)


 شكرا يا أخى
كما ذكرت فى بداية شرح مكبر العمليات 741 تجد ثلاث درجات من الجودة للمكونات العادية كما أن هناك نوعية خاصة تطلب مباشرة من الصانع تخص أجهزة دعم الحياة Life support system و الأجهزة التى لا تقبل العطل مثل مركبات الفضاء الخ ذات جودة أعلى و غالبا ما تكون "سابقة الإجهاد أو التحميص إن شئت القول" وهذا مبنى على احصائية أن غالبية التلف يحدث فى بداية تشغيل الأشياء فلذا تختبر تحت أسوأ الظروف فترة محددة للتخلص من المكونات الضعيفة
طبعا كل درجة لها كلفة أعلى


----------



## mahmod m (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك ونتمنا من الله لك الدوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ياخي انت انسان مبدع والله


----------



## مدمرالقلوب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراًجزيلاًعلى هذه المعلومات


----------



## سفيان السيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع و جزاالله عنه الخير الكثير


----------



## سفيان السيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ماجد
هل يوجد دائرة الكترنية تقوم بتكبير الفولتية من 12v dc الى 9kv dc و ما هي ان وجدت
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ ماجد ماشاء الله عليك والله انك مبدع شكرااااا لك شرحت ووفيت بارك الله فيك من خلال تتبعي لسلسلة فهمت كثير ارجوا ان تستمر واسفه على تاخر ردي ايضا لأنشغالي بالدراسة شكراا


----------



## ممحمداكرم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد تعلم الدوائر الاكترونية وكيفية الربط ( خطواط الابتدائية ) بماذا تنصحوني اقرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo7a galal (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 56swan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرجاء المساعدةبسرعة
بحاجة إلى دارة شحن البطاريات عدد 4 في وحدة ups في وضع ال OFF LINEالدخل جهد متناوب قيمته 220-240 v بتردد 45-55 هرتز والخرج شحن البطاريات بتيار يساوي 1\4 التيار الأسمي للتيار (7) مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التقويم والترشيح وشحن البطارية بتيار تقريبي 2A ودراسة منحنيات الشحن والتفريغ 
مع كامل امتناني وشكرا:77:*​


----------



## korp (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تعرف الاشارة الكهربية تعريف شامل علشان انا لو وصلتلها هحل معادة الطاقة والروح (اللا شى)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سفيان السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ماجد
> هل يوجد دائرة الكترنية تقوم بتكبير الفولتية من 12v dc الى 9kv dc و ما هي ان وجدت
> و لك جزيل الشكر


 اخى
عبارة عن مذبذب بتردد مناسب لمحول يرفع من 12 إلى 9 ك ف و تجدها فى دائرة شاشة اى تليفزيون ابيض واسود و ايضا هناك دوائر كثيرة هنا تسمى دوائر الصعقة تعمل بمحولات عادية


----------



## سفيان السيد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> عبارة عن مذبذب بتردد مناسب لمحول يرفع من 12 إلى 9 ك ف و تجدها فى دائرة شاشة اى تليفزيون ابيض واسود و ايضا هناك دوائر كثيرة هنا تسمى دوائر الصعقة تعمل بمحولات عادية


 
اخي ماجد , شكرا على الرد


----------



## reel2009 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*reel2009*

بارك الله فيك اخ ماجد علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة ، ومنكم نتعلم


----------



## اسامه فخرى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و ممتاذ


----------



## الدباح (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا 

شكرا لك اخ ماجد على هذه الدروس بالتعرف على العناصر الالكرتونية
واتمنى ان اجد كتاب اوشرح بخصوص


----------



## A.Sayad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_moh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد كافة المعادلات الخاصة بالترنزستور كمفتاح
يعنى مقاومة القاعدة ومقاومة المجمع وكذلك كيف اختار الترنزستور
مع الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عند العمل كمفتاح يكون الأول تحديد قدرة الحمل من حيث التيار والفولت 
بعد تحديد التيار والفولت نبحث عن السرعة أى كم مرة فى الثانية نود التوصيل والقطع
بعد ذلك نحاول البحث عن ترانزيستور يتحمل هذه العوامل ثم نحدد من المنحنيات الخاصة به قيمة بيتا عند هذا التيار و من هنا نحدد قيمة تيار القاعدة المطلوب
بعدها من المنحنيات أو Data Sheet نحدد كم فولت بين المجمع والباعث عند التشبع و نحسب القدرة المفقودة = الفولت × التيار لوضع مبرد مناسب


----------



## خالد جميلي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
**لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه*


----------



## ابو و سام (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك ؛جزاك الله كل خير ؛ولو تكرمت في المرة القادمة بشرح الترياك و الدياك.ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## t2salim (14 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك لك ولوالديك لقد بذلت مجهود كبير وتستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد اميسال (18 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيبر
وارجو تقديم مواضيع مماثلة عن الترياك والثيرستور


----------



## سلام ابراهيم (24 يناير 2010)

جعل علمك هذا في ميزان حسناتك وحشرك مع العلماء الاتقياء انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## alfageeh (24 يناير 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا اصبت اخي الكريم وشكرا لك


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وماقصرت وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وهذا دليل على موقع الcondecor وهو موقع مفيد جداً


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وخيركم من تعلم وعلم العلم وعلمه وهذا دليل مني على أن موقع ال condencor موجود وهومفيد جدأ بوركت أخي


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وماقصرت وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وهذا دليل على موقع الcondecor وهو موقع مفيد جداً
بوركت أخي


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد


----------



## الجناينى 2 (28 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## العبقري الفريد (28 يناير 2010)

100 100 أستمروا فى هذا العنل الجميل


----------



## oqshani (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## hassan hassan (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لي سؤال هل ممكن اصنع بديل مكثف بلاستك قيمته 1uf وشكرا


----------



## ELOKLA (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع والمميز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 فبراير 2010)

hassan hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لي سؤال هل ممكن اصنع بديل مكثف بلاستك قيمته 1uf وشكرا


 اخى
ماذا تقصد بمكثف بلاستيك؟
تكلفة عمل مكثف ستكون أغلى بكثير من شراؤه


----------



## firassamin (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكم على الجهود


----------



## medio reda (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## medio reda (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## esmatkhalifa (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم 
لا املك الى ان ادعو لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## haroush5 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى وان شاء الله ربي يفتح عليك


----------



## رياض عبد العزيز (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لتلك المساهمة القيمة وننتظر منكم المزيد
وبالرغم من ان مجالى هو القياس والمعايرة الا انى انتظر المزيد منكم 
وشكرا
اخوكم رياض


----------



## haroush5 (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hammoud (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## beshoy abdou (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## noura990 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير لان بجد رح استفاد من هلمعلومات في جلسات العملي لماده الاسس الكهربائية لانو نحنا منركب دارات كهربائية فيها بس بليز ساعدوني في معرفة الفرق بين الواحدات الثغسية والدولية مشان طلب دكتور هي المادة وبعثها لي في رساله لان بجد فتل راسي او الرجاء كتابتها بموضوع عشان يستفاد الكل منها وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2010)

معذرة رجاء توضيح ما المقصود بـ "الواحدات الثغسية والدولية "


----------



## noura990 (26 فبراير 2010)

كنا بناخد محاضرة عن بعض القوانين في الكهربا ومنها قانون شدةالحقل الكهربائي Eثم اعطانا الواحدة خاصتها وهيv/mيعني فولط على متر ثم سألنا هي واحدة قياس دولية اما ثغسية وبعدين طلب مننا انو نجيب الفرق بينهم وهون انا كنت بظن انها تتعلق بالنظام الكوني ولكن طلع غلط فالرجاء اذا في معلومات عن هلشي ساعوني وشكرا


----------



## mozafarh (26 فبراير 2010)

maskooooor my frend


----------



## mozafarh (26 فبراير 2010)

مصباح فلوريسنت 40 وات بدون محول


----------



## noura990 (26 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء مساعدتي في سؤالي في اقرب ووقت ممكن قبل يوم الاحد القادم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wamda (26 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الكريم علي جهودك والي الامام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

noura990 قال:


> كنا بناخد محاضرة عن بعض القوانين في الكهربا ومنها قانون شدةالحقل الكهربائي Eثم اعطانا الواحدة خاصتها وهيv/mيعني فولط على متر ثم سألنا هي واحدة قياس دولية اما ثغسية وبعدين طلب مننا انو نجيب الفرق بينهم وهون انا كنت بظن انها تتعلق بالنظام الكوني ولكن طلع غلط فالرجاء اذا في معلومات عن هلشي ساعوني وشكرا


معذرة فالجزء الخاص بموضوع
"قانون شدةالحقل الكهربائي Eثم اعطانا الواحدة خاصتها وهيv/mيعني فولط على متر"
مفهوم وهذه وحدة قياس شدة المجال وهى وحدة كباقى الوحدات لا أعلم أن لها أنواع لكن مازلت لا أفهم ما معنى
"هي واحدة قياس دولية اما ثغسية"


----------



## noura990 (27 فبراير 2010)

وانا ايضا لا اعلم ولكن الذي قد فهمته ان الواحدا الدولية هي واحدات قياس متفق عليها اي مثلا في كل بلاد العالم تأخذ السرعة بلمتر في الثانية ولكن في القديم"كما فهمت انا"كان يوجد واحدات للقياس غير هذه المتعارف عليها عالميا وتدعى بالواحدات الثغسية "وبظن انو ما بقا حدا بيستخدمها" اي هي واحدات قياس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

هذه الوحدات فولت/متر و مضاعفاتها و نسبها مثل فولت/سم أو أقل أو أكثر هى المستخدمة حاليا ولا أذكر أن استخدمت وحدات غيرها على حد علمى.


----------



## noura990 (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ان حصلت على معلومات اخرى ساحاول مشاركتها اياكم


----------



## قحطان عبد (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للاخ ماجد على كل ما تقدمه ذو فائدة قيمة وارجو منك ان تقدم لنا شرح عن الدايودات مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## amrw_a (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مارس 2010)

قحطان عبد قال:


> شكرا للاخ ماجد على كل ما تقدمه ذو فائدة قيمة وارجو منك ان تقدم لنا شرح عن الدايودات مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


 أخى
شرح الدايودات فى أول السلسلة - رجاء توضيح ما تريد إضافته و شكرا جزيلا لإهتمامكم


----------



## (الساهر$الحزين) (2 مارس 2010)

*اطيب تحية*

مشكور اخوي ماجد على الموضوع الهام.
المقاومات اساسية لجميع اقسام الهندسة تقريبا وفهمها اساسي كي يكون المهندس ناجحا.
جزاك الله كل خير.
دمت بود.
خالص تحياتي.:30:
( الساهر $ الحزين)​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2010)

اسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## م/نبيل حسبو (3 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## manal22 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور كثير على هذة المعلومات التي تفيدنا كثيراً


----------



## medio reda (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور احى الغالى عاى هذا المجهود


----------



## مشرع مهندس (6 مارس 2010)

بجد مشاء الله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا بجد انا استفت منو كويس قوي


----------



## ابو سترنكي (9 مارس 2010)

من فلسطين مشكورييييييييين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2010)

شرفنا مروركم و ايدكم الله بنصره


----------



## wallow (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع.


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اسد داخل (25 مارس 2010)

احسنتم وبارك اللهخ فيكم على الموضوع السيق


----------



## اسد داخل (25 مارس 2010)

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali1463 (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل الخير ويديمك ويسعدك بالدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م.احمد عودة (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## xdevilx77 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي على الجهد الجبار


----------



## elmalwany (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم نود تجميعها فى file


----------



## mohmad354 (6 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الرائع *

و الله يجعلة بميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله تعالى

استفدنا وامتعنا شرحك الرائع .​


----------



## SU1AK (6 أبريل 2010)

الف شكرأأأ
73


----------



## dodo_nata (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الجهد----------------------------------------------


----------



## معاذفوزي (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الصديق العزيز ماجد 
الله يبارك بيك على هذة المعلومات الغزيرة وانشاء الله تعطينا المزيد من المعلومات والملاحظات القيمة على التعرف في اساس الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية


----------



## ابو يزنF (11 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم الكلام اللي كاتبو حكي فاضي ما بفيد (هيك العرب دائما فاشلين)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

ابو يزنf قال:


> اخي الكريم الكلام اللي كاتبو حكي فاضي ما بفيد (هيك العرب دائما فاشلين)


 اكتب انت "الحكي المليان و المفيد" و كن انت الناجح حتى لا تنضم لزمرة "الفاشلين"


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## abo feras99 (22 أبريل 2010)

عمل اكثر من رائع سلمت الأيادي وبارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## solom2010 (27 أبريل 2010)

تممممممممممممممااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ود على الله (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور:20:


----------



## hemaelec (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على عظيم مجهودكم


----------



## mamdouhibrahim64 (3 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم / ماجد عباس 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
إن أمكن إرسال دائرة صاعق الناموس الإلكترونية (المكثفات + الموحدات )
وشكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2010)

أخى ماذا تقصد بارسال الدائرة؟ هل الرسم؟ موجود بالمنتدى و يمكنك استخدام البحث


----------



## ibrahim eldeeb (6 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايداك المهندس ماجد موضوع رائع والاجابه اجمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmoud me (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## nor elamra (23 مايو 2010)

موضوع فعلا ممتاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2010)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر و إن شاء الله سأرفع ثلاث ملفات pdf شامله هذا الموضوع مضاف إليه أجزاء أخرى و موضح بالصور و سيكون فى أول مشاركة ليسهل العثور عليه


----------



## asd94654 (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي واستاذي الفاضل ماجد 
يعني الصراحه مش عارف شو اقول 
يعني شفت معضم مواضيعك 
مش لاقي اشي اقول عنه مش مهم بموضوعي 
كل المواضيع الي انت حاطها 
مهمه جدا بالمشروع تبعي 
زادك الله من نعيمه 
وانار قلبك



ارجوك تقبل مروي استاذي الفاضل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

*بعد مراجعة هذه السلسلة و التنقيح وإضافة صور توضيحية و مواضيع أخرى، وضعتها فى 3 ملفات بامتداد pdf و جارى رفعها تباعا 
هذا اولها من البداية و حتى الثنائيات*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=58845&d=1276061440
وموجود فى أول مشاركة أيضا


----------



## ايمن عنتر (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا المهم تصميم دوائر فعلية وحقيقية


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا معلونات ضرورية


----------



## hassan22 (22 يونيو 2010)

اريد دائرة جهاز ليزر سكوب المستخدم في الكشف عن المعادن


----------



## فيليب اكرم (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sis.good (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا انتهيت من دراسة الملف الاول ارجو منك استاذي الفاضل رفع بقية الملفات 
طامعين بكرمك ؟؟؟ 
وجزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 يونيو 2010)

sis.good قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> انا انتهيت من دراسة الملف الاول ارجو منك استاذي الفاضل رفع بقية الملفات
> طامعين بكرمك ؟؟؟
> وجزالك الله كل الخير


شكرا جزيلا للإهتمام و قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## morero2006 (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة
تم رفع الجزء الثانى - الترانزيستور فى ملف PDF
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=59757&stc=1&d=1277890048


----------



## adelnassar12 (4 يوليو 2010)

نشكركم على تعاونكم معنا و ارجو المزيد من المعرفة


----------



## start8 (13 يوليو 2010)

عمل رائع وجهد واضح الف شكر استاذي المهندس / ماجد عباس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى start8


----------



## ibahabha (14 يوليو 2010)

أخي المهندس ماجد ارجو منك مساعدتي في فهم وتحليل كيفية عمل دائرة اللمبة الموفرة للطاقة كما ارجو منك مساعدتي بالرسم لهذه الدائرة واذا أمكن امدادي بالاعطال الشائعة فيها وكيفية اصلاحها.
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibahabha (14 يوليو 2010)

اعذرني اخي ماجد لقد نسيت ان اشكرك علي المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خير عن كل من قرأ واستفاد من هذه المجموعات الرائعة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2010)

هذا رابط لدائرة 40 وات
http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...a=X&ei=55E-TPzsK4jw0wSH-oyYBw&ved=0CDcQ9QEwAw
وهذا رابط لأخرى 80 وات
http://www.eleccircuit.com/80w-flourescent-electronic-ballast-by-phe13005/
وهذا رابط لثالثة 14 وات

http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?img...a=X&ei=55E-TPzsK4jw0wSH-oyYBw&ved=0CDkQ9QEwBA

كلها عبارة عن مذبذب حوالى 40 ك وات يعمل بالتغذية العكسية من المحول T1 وهو ما يضيء اللمبة و نظرا للتردد العالى فالملف T2 يكون صغير
معظم التلف يكون فى الإلكترونيات أى الترانزيستورات أو قنطرة التوحيد أو الداياك وهو المسؤول الرئيسى عن الإهتزاز و استمراره

أما فى الأحوال العادية فكثيرا و نتيجة للحرارة الخ قد يزيد التسار فتحترق المقاومة الصغيرة فى الدخول أو الفيوز


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
عاشت جهودك


----------



## جبلون2008 (17 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## ابوالملك (20 يوليو 2010)

*كيف الكامبرة الرقمية تصور تحت الارض*

كيف الكامبرة الرقمية تصور تحت الارض على بعد6 متر وهذا الشيئ رايته علما بان صاحب الفكرة لا يريد التكلم
عن هذا الشيئ

هذه الكاميرة تكشف المعادن

السلام عليكم كيف اجعل الكاميرة الرقمية تصور تحت الارض وتكشف المعادن


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

الكاميرا لا تصور وراء حاجز، الرادار يستطيع
لو كان صحيح لماذا لا يستخدمه و يصنع منه ملايين ويجنى ثروات من ورائها
فقط اقرأ كم طلب فى أى منتدى عن الرغبة فى كاشف معادن مداه أكثر من متر!!


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك​


----------



## MRENANY (29 يوليو 2010)

شرح جميل جدا أخى ماجد ومبسط وأتمنى لو كان عاى شكل كتاب اليكترونى لتحميله لتعم اإستفاده أكثر, وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يوليو 2010)

mrenany قال:


> شرح جميل جدا أخى ماجد ومبسط وأتمنى لو كان عاى شكل كتاب اليكترونى لتحميله لتعم اإستفاده أكثر, وجزاك الله كل خير


فى أول السلسلة تجدها فى صورة pdf منقحة و مضاف إليها


----------



## moha_658 (31 يوليو 2010)

الأخ ماجد عباس
الله يبارك فيك
ويعطبك حتى يرضيك
شكرا لك وللملتقى الغالى
محمد محمود


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لك هذه المعلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## ibahabha (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس ماجد علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## shadow man (19 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وبكا الاخوة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## صبحى الخولي (24 أغسطس 2010)

اريد نموزج بسيط لدوائر تكبير صوت و كذللك دوائر انذار و شكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هذه المعلومات قيمة​


----------



## ahmad7002 (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ ماجد على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله كل الخير ووضعه في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## OMAR2020 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك لله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eyes2002 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohamedsaber81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

good efort


----------



## samer ale (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وقد وجدت المطلوب


----------



## ضرغام سعد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شششششكرا


----------



## khaled t m (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. 
الاخ المهندس / ماجد عباس .... المحترم 
لدي مشكلة واتمنى ان تساعدني للوصول إلى حلها ..
قمت بتركيب عدةكاميرات مراقبةeptz من سنوات سابقة . وقبل حوالي اسبوعان تعرض الموقع لصواعق رعدية متعددة والموقع محمي بمانعات صواعق .. وتم ااطفاء اجهزة التحكم ولكن لم يتم فصل التغذية الكهربائية على الكامرات واليوم التالي تم اعادة تشغيل اجهزة التحكم ولكن وجدنا 4 كامرات لاترسل الصورة نهائيا فقمنا يالاتي :
فصل واعادةالتشغيل - اختبار الاسلاك - اعادة تشغيل الكاميرا - 
وعند اعادة تشغيل الكاميرا تقوم بالدوران الطبيعي المعتاد وتستقر في وضعيتها ولكن لا توجد بها ااي صورة علما ان اجهزة التحكم تتحكم في الدوران وكذلك تتحكم في العدسة بشكل طبيعي وتم ذلك بعد انزال الكاميرا وفتحها ولكن دون عرض ااي صورة نهائيا ....
فهل تاثرت الكاميرات بشكل جماعي من الصواعق. (العدسات).؟
هل يوجد خلل اخر نستطيع حلة واصلاح هذة المشكلة..؟
علما اننا قمنا بفتح الكاميرات والاطلاع عليها نظريا ولم نشاهد وجود حدث غير طبيعي على الاجهزة والمكونات الداخلية....
وكان هذا الخلل جماعي وليس منفردآ.........
ارجو منك اخي العزيز ان تساعدنا في حل هذة المشكلة """""
خالص تقديري 
م/ نشوان


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## احمد الغنيمى احمد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد *​


----------



## حسان علي الرمضان (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كثر الله من امثالك وزادك الله من علمه وبارك الله فيل واجاب دعواك


----------



## mahmoud me (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## sahar elmakey (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو معرفة دائرة للميكروامبير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

sahar elmakey قال:


> ارجو معرفة دائرة للميكروامبير


هل دائرة لقياس الميكرو أمبير أم ما هو المقصود بالضبط؟


----------



## Eng_xxxxx (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و أكثر من أمثالك و أثابك على كل حرف كتبته في سبيل توصيل المعلومة ولك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ضرغام سعد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ان يرسمو لي دائرة الكترونية تعمل كنشرة كهرائية مثلا((اهلا وسهلا))او اي كلمة اخرى وارسالها علبى بريدي الكتروني وانا ساكون ممنون له وشكرا ********


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المجبري جالو (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_مشكوووووووور_


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## mohamedgama (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## saadar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد مبارك اخي الكريم مششششكووور


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انه حقا لمجهود عظيم ولكم كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان اخي العزيز


----------



## حيدر عبد الامير ظا (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة


----------



## moh_1985 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كتيير على المقاله الرائعه بصراحه انا استفدت منها كتيير الحمد لله
بس عندي سؤال
في دوائر معينه لازم المهندس يكون حافظها اوعارفها ؟
اذا الجواب بنعم ممكن تحددلي شو الدوائر المهمه اللي لازم يمون المهندس حافظها او عارفها 
وشكرا


----------



## eng_adel102 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح جميل جدا 
وارجو منك ومن الاخوة الى يقدر يساعدني ، احتاج الى دائرة تصميم تلفون ثابت فية اسبكر و السماعة هي لا سلكي
بسبب ان الجهاز الى معي بنفس هذه المواصفات ومن نوع Eurotel وقد تم توصيلة الى التيار الكهربائي وتعطل فية مكثفين و3 مقاومات والكتابة التي عليها قد تغيرت فلا استطيع قرائتها واريد استبدال هذه القطع
وارجو المساعة وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

حاول عرضها على بائع قطع غيار غالبا ما لديهم وسيلة لتحديدها أو ربما يكون قد مر عليهم الجهاز سابقا


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم _
_لدي مشروع تخرج design temperature control kit using micro controller_
_واحتاج لمخطط دائرة بسيطه للسيطره على درجات الحراره ._
_مكونه من sensor,thermocouple,pid _

_ شاكره لجهودكم _
_تحياتي._


----------



## mohamedmosalhy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا لك اخى الكريم موضوع ممتاز


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود قيم . فشكرا لك والله يوفقك للمزيد .


----------



## bechir071 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وفّيت وكفّيت يا اخ ماجد عباس


----------



## eng_adel102 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد هذة الفكرة:
اريد تركيب لمبة ضوء على خط الهاتف وتكون شغالة وعند استقبال اتصال او ان ارفع السماعة تنطفي اللمبة على طول وعند اغلاق السماعة تشتغل اللمبة
ومن فضلكم من يستطيع اعطئي اسماء القطع وطريقة التوصيل وشكرا للجميع .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الإخوة
تم رفع الجزء الثالث والأخير من هذه السلسلة

*فى الصفحة الأولى وهذا رابطه*


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك وتسلم الايادى التى تبدع_


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## saad_srs (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sir_sobhi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يدك على هذا الجهد المبارك اخي العزيز​


----------



## dpdd (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى فى الله :
انا اريد دائره اختبار لأختبار ال ic


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

dpdd قال:


> اخوانى فى الله :
> انا اريد دائره اختبار لأختبار ال ic


هذا موقع يعرض مشروع عنها ولكن تحتاج ذاكرة حسب كم رقم تريد اختباره
http://electrofriends.com/projects/microcontrollers/digital-ic-tester/


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.elshaf3y (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس ماجد لك كل الشكر والتقدير والدعء لك بالخير
وننتظر المزيد
انا محتاج دائرة تحويل من تناظرى الى رقمى باستخدام ic 0808 وظهور الخرج على 8 ليد ثم اخذه على ic 0804 ولست اعلم توصيل الارجل وشكل الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

"* ic 0808 وظهور الخرج على 8 ليد ثم اخذه على ic 0804"
كلاهما تحويل من تماثلى لرقمى!! كيف تأخذ خرج رقمى لمدخل تماثلى؟؟
*


----------



## رعد علي بريعمه (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## eng_marwa85 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فى اعمالكم*


----------



## أبو حازم الأعرج (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أحسنت


----------



## أبو حازم الأعرج (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ممتاززززز*

:77::28:أحسنت جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أبو حازم الأعرج (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ramye (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## سفيان بابكر (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لك الشكر أخي وموضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن حسن (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## searcher_2010 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراًجزيلاً


----------



## علاويا (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيدسكر (3 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك واتمان من الله عز وجل ان يجزيكم خير الجزا*​


----------



## نديم هاشم (3 يناير 2011)

انا أشكرك جداااا علي هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله عنا خير وأدعو للك من كل قلبي ان يزيدك الله علما ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه لتنفع أمتنا العربيه وأعانك الله يأخي


----------



## محمدصالحm (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## mrfox (6 يناير 2011)

*مساعدة في شرح datasheet لترانزستور igbt*

ألف شكر أخي ماجد على هذه الكتب الرائعة 
وبعد إذنك أن تشرح لي كيف أستفيد من هذا العنصر (موجود مع المرفقات) في بناء inverter استطاعي 
(10kw) 
وكيف أقوم بتصميم دارة الملائمة بينه وبين avr microcontroller


----------



## ajeeljabbar (6 يناير 2011)

مشكككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررر لك جدددددددددا


----------



## ضياءعبدالمنعم (8 يناير 2011)

:63:نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع :77:


----------



## Supar1 (12 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم تسلم الأيادي


----------



## خالد صريوي (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومن الله التوفيق بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مووزه (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال اريد مساعدتكم العاجله اريد عمل مواقف متحركه في كل الاتجاهات بضغطة زر هلا افدتموني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مووزه (16 يناير 2011)

انا قليلة الخبره في هالمجال فابغى مساعده عاااااااجله في مشروعي الثاني وهو عمل لوحه مبرمجه تبين الاوزان على الكواكب بالمقارنه مع كوكب الارض بليييييييز عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل


----------



## النور2 (19 يناير 2011)

مواضيع اكثر من رائعة


----------



## abo-_-aljod (20 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
واصل ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (21 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على جهدك


----------



## عبدة قورة (21 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## seakrokram (21 يناير 2011)

الرب يبارك اعمالك اخي الحبيب


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه ، بالفعل كنت متعطشاً لمثل هذه المعلومات أرجو المزيد
زميلكم م / يحيى زكريا مهندس ميكانيكا و أرجوكم أن تساعدونى على الحصول على عمل بأى شركة فى الأسكندرية أو أى دولة بالخليج


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (23 يناير 2011)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة و نرجو المزيد


----------



## عبدو عبادى (23 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## abdel-rahim (23 يناير 2011)

انا شاكر لافضال
ونفسي اشارك باي حاجة


----------



## عبدو عبادى (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات


----------



## محمدابواروى (24 يناير 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ارجو من الإخوة ابداء الرأى وشكرا


_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .على هذا الجهد الكبير_


----------



## abdel-rahim (24 يناير 2011)

شكراٌ لكم ولخدماتكم
جزاكم الله خيراًً


----------



## tarek shata (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا //
لا اجد كلام افضل مما كتبه اصدقائك لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

شكور ياغالي


----------



## Maher788 (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على ابداعاتك


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود العظيم*​


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وائل محمد سيد (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاتة اخى الكريم انا مبتدء فى الاكترونيات واريد دائرة ماتور dc تحكم سرعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boudyboud (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

وائل محمد سيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاتة اخى الكريم انا مبتدء فى الاكترونيات واريد دائرة ماتور dc تحكم سرعة وجزاك الله كل خير



لم تذكر اى معلومات عن الموتور مثل الفولت و التيار


----------



## magnetman (21 فبراير 2011)

tink you


----------



## مصطفى الشاهين (21 فبراير 2011)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور على الجهد المبذول ​


----------



## imaazh (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله جهودك الطيبة


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (1 مارس 2011)

بوركت يامهندس ماجد على الشرح الذى انتظرته من سنين 

لى طلب لو سمحت اريدك تقوم بشرح كيفية تصميم دائرة لتقوية الاشارة الخارجة من الهوائى الى جهاز التليفزيون لترددات ا ل vhf ,uhf


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (1 مارس 2011)

وياريت كمان دايرة للحصول على تيار 3500 فولت مستمر من خلال تيار متردد 220


----------



## عربي أنـا (2 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي شرحك اكثر من رائع لك كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2011)

أشكركم وإن شاء الله سأضع هذا الشرح


----------



## varadero09 (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي فعلا افدتنا اتمنى لك المواصلة


----------



## emad shoshan (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الاه خيرا


----------



## فني هاوي (16 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي العزيز لك مني كل الحترام ونشكرك 
على جهدك المبارك*


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي ماجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطعان (22 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## Al_mohre (25 مارس 2011)

راااااائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا و أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## bibo_gentle (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عدنان العراق (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن تصميم خريطة متكامل لجهاز طارد حشرات وقوارض


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أبريل 2011)

وضعت دوائر عديدة فى المنتدى و البحث سيقودك
هذه دائرة
http://www.flashwebhost.com/circuit/mosquito.php


----------



## عدنان العراق (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا والتقدير لك اخي


----------



## سعيد زنقار (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الفاضل
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## danyy.marvel (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الجنة اخي ماجد

شرح كافي ووافي

تحياتي وتقديري لك ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وذودك من العلم دائما"


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bilal_sayed1 (17 أبريل 2011)

*please i need to know r1 r2 and c values for a 555 timer to obtain a square wave of frequency 0.8Hz and duty cycle=80%*


----------



## ال تميم (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررجدااااااااا يااخى


----------



## بسام حاجولي (19 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر لاجتهادك في افادة الاخرين ....


----------



## sasotato (20 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بشير الهيتي (21 أبريل 2011)

معلومات قيمة لكل المشاركين مع الشكر


----------



## Engineer in Future (2 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ,,,


----------



## ayasoft (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## م/فرج سالم (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## موسى الحويطي (20 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## shatha1183 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباري الجبوري (20 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وزادك علما ونورا وفقهك في دينك -----اللهم امين*


----------



## بحر الهوى (24 مايو 2011)

حقا قمة الأخلاق فى التعامل والمشاركة بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله به خيرا دائما


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2011)

اشكركم جميعا و شرفنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## احمد فوزى صقر (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

مجموعه (عاشقى الدوائر الالكترونيه) الى كل من يحب تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونيه هذه دعوه مفتوحه للجميع للمشاركه بكل جديد من صنعك واى استفسارات واسئله مفتوحه للجميع
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160430220681081&ap=1


----------



## مهندسة إن شاء الله (31 مايو 2011)

يا الله دى دنيا تانية انا مفهمتش كل حاجة بس بحاول 
شكرا على الموضوع الجمييييييل ده


----------



## alaa456 (6 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## majed nawiseh (15 يونيو 2011)

نريد معلومات عن الهندسه الكهربائيه في القوى والتحكم جزاك اللله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
إن شاء الله ولو أن أقسام الكهرباء و الميكاترونكس لديهم الكثير


----------



## ahmidd (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اعزائي المهندسين
ممكن مساعدتي عندي مشروع مايكروكنترولر نيتور تحتوي على ماستر وثلاث سليفات اريد اطبق عليه اخراج كيف اربط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 يونيو 2011)

معذرة السؤال غير واضح


----------



## ahmidd (18 يونيو 2011)

حبيبي الغالي استاذ ماجد 
مشروع مايكروكنترولر 8052 يحتوي على master and slave التحكم يكون عن طريق الحاسبه بالفجوال دوت نت انه الان يعمل اوك .لكن اريد اعمل له تطبيق اي اشغل اي جهاز خارجي مثلا ماطور صغير بدلا من led كيف اعمل ذالك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يونيو 2011)

فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1665475-post12.html
دائرة لربط ميكرو أو أى دائرة Logic بريلاى أو حمل أعلى من 5 فولت و تيار أكبر من عدة أمبير
المقاومة R1 قيمتها 10 ك أوم


----------



## ajeeljabbar (23 يونيو 2011)

استاذ ماجد ولو مروري متاخر الا ان كلمات الشكر قليلة جدا لاتوازي المجهود العظيم الذي قدمته فلقد رجعت بي الى ايام الدراسة في الكلية فبعد معرفة مبادى عمل هذه الدوائر الاساسية نحتاج نتعرف على تطبيقاتها وكيفية تصميمها فمثلا لدي اقتراح اوجه لك ولباقي الاعضاء الكرام من لديه القدرة والخبرة العلمية هو كيف نصمم دائرة حماية الاجهزة الكهربائية من الفولتية العالية(250)فولت والفولتية الواطئة(180)فولت ،طبعا يكون التوضيح مع الرسم والقوانين الخاصة لايجاد قيمة اي عنصر من الدائرة مع ذكر الفوائد والاضرار ان وجدت في الدائرة وهناك المزيد من الدوائر نطرحها مستقبلا انتظر ردودكم وشكرا لك وللجميع


----------



## AllamArabi (23 يونيو 2011)

*ملفات الارسال*

بارك الله فيك أخي ماجد و اسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك بهذا العلم أجر ما كتبت من حروف سؤالي عن الحث في ملفات الارسال لكاشفات المعادن و الهوائيات عموما كيف نتحكم بتوجيهها و شدة الارسال في دوائرها ... و لك الاجر و خالص التقدير


----------



## haedar alrobae (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يونيو 2011)

ajeeljabbar قال:


> استاذ ماجد ولو مروري متاخر الا ان كلمات الشكر قليلة جدا لاتوازي المجهود العظيم الذي قدمته فلقد رجعت بي الى ايام الدراسة في الكلية فبعد معرفة مبادى عمل هذه الدوائر الاساسية نحتاج نتعرف على تطبيقاتها وكيفية تصميمها فمثلا لدي اقتراح اوجه لك ولباقي الاعضاء الكرام من لديه القدرة والخبرة العلمية هو كيف نصمم دائرة حماية الاجهزة الكهربائية من الفولتية العالية(250)فولت والفولتية الواطئة(180)فولت ،طبعا يكون التوضيح مع الرسم والقوانين الخاصة لايجاد قيمة اي عنصر من الدائرة مع ذكر الفوائد والاضرار ان وجدت في الدائرة وهناك المزيد من الدوائر نطرحها مستقبلا انتظر ردودكم وشكرا لك وللجميع


المسألة بسيطة
انت تحتاج أن تحدد إن كان الفولت أعلى من 250 وهذا يحتاج مقارن
انت تحتاج أن تحدد إن كان الفولت أقل من 180 وهذا يحتاج مقارن آخر
إذن استخدم مقارن مزدوج مثل LM393 و يمكنك جمع المخرجين معا فيما يسمى دائرة مقارن النافذة Window Comparator وهى أيضا مشروحة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يونيو 2011)

allamarabi قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي ماجد و اسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك بهذا العلم أجر ما كتبت من حروف سؤالي عن الحث في ملفات الارسال لكاشفات المعادن و الهوائيات عموما كيف نتحكم بتوجيهها و شدة الارسال في دوائرها ... و لك الاجر و خالص التقدير


شدة الارسال تتحكم فيها من المذبذب فهو الذى يمدها بالتيار
أما التوجيه فهى عملية تتم بالتجربة و الاختبار


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mondey122 (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ ماجد.....موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يوليو 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم أخى الفضل


----------



## ودكسلا44 (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## ودكسلا44 (5 يوليو 2011)

الشكر الي جميع العاملين في هذا الموقع المميز زيهم يعني


----------



## wajd_wajd (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم,أنا بشكر الجميع عالمعلومات المفيدة بس عندي طلب بسيط ياريت تكون المشاريع العملية بالدرجة الاولى لأن نحنا فعلا بحاجة للتطبيق العملي...............


----------



## حنانh.o (11 يوليو 2011)

بجد معلومات مفيدة جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## احمدبلعوط (25 يوليو 2011)

هذ هو الكنز الهائل في الالكترون عاشت ايدك وتسلم ايدك بارك الله فيك استاد ماجد المحترم فعلاً معلومات رائعه


----------



## احمدبلعوط (25 يوليو 2011)

*هذ هو الكنز الهائل في الالكترون عاشت ايدك وتسلم ايدك بارك الله فيك استاد ماجد المحترم فعلاً معلومات رائعه *


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يوليو 2011)

شرفنى مروركم الكريم أخى الفاضل أحمد


----------



## يوسف محمد عبدالغنى (27 يوليو 2011)

this power or electronics


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

سلمت اناملك


----------



## eng naser (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohammed Gou (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ارسلان (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelmaksoud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير - وموفق دائما بأذن الله


----------



## rukee (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخوي ماجد افتنا كثير افادك الله بصحة والعافية وبلعلم


----------



## ثائر خلف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## abd_ak2012 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم انا عبدالمطلب من العراق اردت ان اعرف كيفية عمل دائرة الكترونية تتكون من عدة مصبيح ضوئية صغيرة الحجم (نشرة ضوئية) تحتوي على ترانزستور يقوم بالعمل كـــ رماش (رامش الى الايسار و الايمين) ارجو الرد وشكراً*​


----------



## saed4529 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف يتم حساب المقاومة الداخليةبين القاعدةوالمجمع للترانزستورممكن شرح


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع قيم فعلا


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمنى مواضيع اكثر فى هذا المجال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

saed4529 قال:


> كيف يتم حساب المقاومة الداخليةبين القاعدةوالمجمع للترانزستورممكن شرح


هنا شرح المقاومة الداخلية بين القاعدة والباعث
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-8.html
أما القاعدة و المجمع فلا تحسب عادة لعدم تأثيرها على الدوائر لكونها أكبر من بين القاعدة و الباعث
فقط بين القاعدة و المجمع يحسب المعاوقة التى تسببها السعة الشاردة بين المجمع و القاعدة
إن لم تكن بالشرح فهى فى النسخة المنقحة فى أول الموضوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

nadar قال:


> نتمنى مواضيع اكثر فى هذا المجال



شكرا جزيلا أخى و هنا مزيد من المواضيع
الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها - ملتقى المهندسين العرب  
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية 
جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب - كل ما تريد أن تعرفه 
خطوط نقل القدرة والهوائيات


----------



## amras (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هى المقاومات المتغر وكيف استخدمهفى دوئر رفع وخفض الفولت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

المقاومات المتغيرة ستجدها إن شاء الله فى الملف pdf وهو السلسلة بعد التنقيح والإضافة وهو مرفق بأول مشاركة
عى ببساطة مقاومة ذات طرفين ثابتين و منزلق يتحرك عليها وهو الطرف الثالث
عند وضع جهد ما بين الطرفيب سيكون موزع على طول المقاومة بالتساوى أو بما يناظر المقاومة و تحريك الطرف المنزلق يمكنك من أخذ الفولت الذى تريده


----------



## ibrahim alhosani05 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## اسير العشق (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*حبي وتقديري وشكري لك أستاذ ماجد 
شكراً على المجهود الكبير*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## احمد الدعبو (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال عطبرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك على هازا الدرس المفيد


----------



## ابوالفدا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني المهندسين جميعا لي طلب من جميع الزملا : وهو تحري بعض البيانات الفنية لا سيما والعلوم يجب ان تنقل بدقة متناهية لا سيما والأستفادة تعم للجميع ،، نشكر كل من يبذل جهد في وصول العلم لأخوانه ,, شكرا للجميع لا سيما اسرة الموقع الرائع ومأجورين على كل الجهود ..


----------



## ابوالفدا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يجب ان يكون لون التنوع والشرح بالرسم البياني موجودا فيما يظهر وصولا للفائدة ،، مع خالص اعتزازنا بكم


----------



## ابوالفدا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

نسئل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ابوحمدا (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كل اشكرا وتقدير لك========= ابوحمدا========


----------



## acer.7 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## مهند اللورد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام وعليكم ورحمه اللهوبركاته

ممكن احد الاعضاء الاعزاء ان يشرح لنا كيفية عمل داره رنين 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ابوالفدا قال:


> اخواني المهندسين جميعا لي طلب من جميع الزملا : وهو تحري بعض البيانات الفنية لا سيما والعلوم يجب ان تنقل بدقة متناهية لا سيما والأستفادة تعم للجميع ،، نشكر كل من يبذل جهد في وصول العلم لأخوانه ,, شكرا للجميع لا سيما اسرة الموقع الرائع ومأجورين على كل الجهود ..


وما هو وجه عدم الدقة و البيانات الفنية الغير "متحراة" ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ابوالفدا قال:


> يجب ان يكون لون التنوع والشرح بالرسم البياني موجودا فيما يظهر وصولا للفائدة ،، مع خالص اعتزازنا بكم


أخى
يسعدنا أن تضع مجهودك هنا لتعم الفائدة و يكتمل ما ينقص المنتدى من رسم بيانى و تنوع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله ملكية (14 أكتوبر 2011)

رأـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــئع 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية​ووفقك في خدمة الامة ​


----------



## راشد تانى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## اشباه الموصلات الا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل تفيد الكرفات ومنحنيات الخواص في تصميم الدوائر الا لكترونيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتأكيد فهى تحدد خواص المنتج فمثلا كما شرحت فى الترانزيستور تجد 2n3055 يعطى حدود الاستخدام 60 فولت و 15 أمبير وهذا يعنى 900 وات بينما الوات 115 وات و المنحنيات تفيد هنا


----------



## معاذفوزي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wisam84 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## doudi electro (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ممكن المساعدة .... 
solution maunal . Digital control Engineering Analyis and Design . 
by M . Sam FADALI, aCADEMIC PRESS C2009 

مضمون الكتاب : z - Transform


----------



## ابوخطاب1 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير 
بس عندي سؤال دورت كثير على جواب وما لاقيت
كيف بدي اعرف رقم الترانزستور الي بدي ايا حسب المواصفات الي بدي اياها لدارتي في برنامج او مرجع يفيدني في المال هذا


----------



## ouassen (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد 
*​


----------



## el_cas2002 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الجهد 
*


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*محول بدائره الكترونيه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا لقد اطلعت على كثيرا من مشاركات المهندس المبارك ماجد عباس محمد وانا 
جديد وليس عندى من كلمات اعبر بها عن شكرى وتقدرى 
ولكن عندى محول قديم صناعه كورى به دائره الكترونيه و بها اربع ثيروستور لثبات الخرج
وينظم عمل هذه الثيروستور اسى 40طرف وتعمل نبضات بالزياده او النقص على حسب الجهد
هذه الاسى ممسوح من عليها الكتابه وهى عاطله تاماما وجميع مكونات الدائر الالكترونيه سليمه
بحيث اننى لو اعطيت نبضه لاى ثيروستور يعمل 
السؤال هل هناك دائره تعطى اربع نبضات بحيث عند انخفاض الجهد تنقل النبضه من ثيرستور لاخر
وعند ارتفاع الجهد تعود بالتتابع طبعا 
ملحوظه النبضه تظل مستمره 
اسف على الاطاله
والشكر مستمر لحضرتك​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم و لكن بدون الدائرة لا يمكن استنتاج رقم المتكاملة
يجب توافر الدائرة فيها العنصر المجهول كمربع له أرجل بأرقام و كل واحد متصل بباقى الدوائر حسب الواقع


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المتابعه وان شاء الله سوف ارفع صور الدائره


----------



## Eng:Basma (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام كريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ناطق العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركت اخي , رفع الله قدرك وزادك همة وعلماً وغفر لك ورزقك ذرية صالحة وجعل الجنة دارك


----------



## Eng:Basma (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## red_stone (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوالحسن جابالله (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكالله خيراً


----------



## abo_zead333 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت شرح دائرة الشحن في بطارية الابتوب*


----------



## abo_zead333 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
\


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي
بس ممكن تقدم شرح عن الريلي والمحولات والCompartor لأن ما عرف عنها الكثير واحتاجها في دراستي
اسفة اذا كان هذا الطلب يسببلك اي ازعاج ^_^
دمت تألقا ^_^


----------



## وسام كريم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Baraa Esam قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي
> بس ممكن تقدم شرح عن الريلي والمحولات والCompartor لأن ما عرف عنها الكثير واحتاجها في دراستي
> اسفة اذا كان هذا الطلب يسببلك اي ازعاج ^_^
> دمت تألقا ^_^


الريلاى عبارة عن مجموعة تلامسات تعمل كسويتش (مفاتيح توصيل و قطع) تحرك بواسطة مجال مغناطيسى من ملف يمر به تيار. توجد فولتيات من 3 فولت مستمر و حتى 380 متردد كما توجد جميع الأنواع من التوصيلات من مفتاح واحد ذو طرفين إلى أكثر من 9 مفاتيح كل منها ثلاث أطراف

ال Comparator مشروح فى هذه السلسلة بعد مكبر العمليات
المحولات فى هذه السلسلة
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## اسيدي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا وربنا يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*انشاء حركه فى الدوائر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى بعض الاحيان احتاج لرسم دوائر تعليميه مثلا الكترونيه مثلا مثل الثنائى 
وكهربيه مثل لمبه ومفتاح وارى كثيرا مثل هذه الدوائر على النت وبها حركه التيار او حركه غلق وفتح المفتاح وحركه الالكترونات وكثيرا من هذه الدوائر التى بها حركه
رجاء من الساده المهندسين والفنيين بالمنتدى شرح بسيط وتفصيلى لمثل
هذه الدوائر فانا بحاجه ماسه اليها 
وهل يمكن ذالك باستخام الوورد او البور بونت اوهناك برامج لذلك
ارجوا الرد لو سمحتو ابسرعه​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يوجد برنامج اسمه circuit wizard ستجده فى المنتديات يقوم بهذا


----------



## ناين ون ون (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا أملك لك إلا الدعاء بظهر الغيب ، فقد استفدت منك أستاذنا في هذا المنتدى وفي غيره الكثير والكثير ، بارك الله لك في وقتك وفي جهدك ورحم الله والديك وجميع المسلمين.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## زهيير (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خالدمهند (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن يكون فيه شرح بالصور اذا ممكن شكرا لكم


----------



## safeer khaled (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو وضع اى شىء عن تصميم اللوحات الغير قابلة للبرمجة plc


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أخى
PLC قابلة للبرمجة و برمجتها حسب الشركة المنتجة لها
الفرق بين الميكربوسيسور والميكرو كونتروللر والـ plc


----------



## سمو العهد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي علي الشرح


----------



## mim00004ever (9 يناير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## محمد الشوتري (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير يا أخ ماجد


----------



## يلوموني (17 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخوي الله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك الحلوه


----------



## اياد النون (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو فجر المقدسي (30 يناير 2012)

با رك الله فيك اخي الكريم ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## أطلال القرشي (1 فبراير 2012)

:77:صراحة المقالات روعة جزاك الله خير:77:


----------



## أطلال القرشي (1 فبراير 2012)

ممكن أي معلومة عن الفلترات لاني تعبت ادور وماحصلت شي


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## thoalfikar ali (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
رجاءا اريد خارطه توضيحيه عن كيفية تسليك بورد كهرباء 380 فولت علما ان الاجهزة المطلوب ربطها على هذذا البورد هو ثلاثة مضخات ماء قدرة 10 حصان لكل واحد علما ان عمل تلك المضخات 
اليآ ( اوتوماتيك ) اي ان ربطها سيتم على ربط المنظومه بطوافه ماء كهربائيه والمواد الموجوده داخل البود هو منجرات عدد3 وكوندكترات عدد3 واوفرلود عدد3 وريلي + تامر . ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك وعليك


----------



## moustafa saad (28 فبراير 2012)

اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك -جزاك الله خير


----------



## ود مهلة (29 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر الاخ ماجد 

​


----------



## احمد عباس علي (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا يااخي الكريم على هذه العلومات المفيده بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وباعمالك اخي ماجد عباس 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
اريد السؤال عن دائرة مذبذب واحداثياتها 
مدخلها 12 او 24 فولت 
والمحرج 110 او 220فولت بذبذبة 40كيلو هيرتز (سايكل)
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2012)

أخى
معذرة لا يوجد لدي دائرة جاهزة لكن ربما فى قسم الميكاترونكس تجد فهى تستخدم لتسخين المعادن و غيره من دوائر الحث المغناطيسى


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (17 مارس 2012)

اشكرك على التوضيح ...اخي ماجد


----------



## dreem1970 (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا لموضوعك المميز


----------



## jalmodk (24 مارس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## نمرالدين (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي .حياك الله على جهودك الموضوع بسيط ومفصل من يتقنه ممكن ان يبدأ به كشركة صغيرة . رحم الله والديك .


----------



## ziad alhusaini (12 أبريل 2012)

*الف شكر لك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## lawzy (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ممكن اساعدوني في تعديل سيارة العاب على ريموت بحيث اتحكم فيها عن طريق الكمبيوتر . وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أبريل 2012)

ضع محاولاتك فى موضوع جديد و إن شاء الله تجد ما تريد
كما أن دوائر الحاسب و برامجه تجدها فى قسم الحاسبات وهم أدرى بدوائره و برامجه


----------



## en.ashraf (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## en.ashraf (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العزاوي محمد (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الابداع


----------



## ابوصلاح الفاضلي (19 مايو 2012)

الأخ:ماجدعباس اريدحل لصنع جهاز للتشويش على الطائره الزنانه من فرن ميكرويف وصحن ستلايت وعده اضافات وطريقة التحكم في قوة الموجه الصادره والتوجيه والله ان الضحايا بسببها كل يوم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2012)

ليتنى أستطيع ذلك فلا علم لى بتردداتها ولا كيف يمكن ذلك


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (3 يونيو 2012)

جهد عظيم ومشكور على ما تقدمه لنا
بارك الله فيك
الأخ أبو صلاح يظهر أنك من غزة كما أنا
هذه الزنانات لا حل لنا بها إلا مضادات الطيران
الزنانات كل يوم في جديد وتطوير وتحسين حتى القديم منها يتم تعديله بشكل دوري 
يعني لو قمت بعمل جهاز اليوم فغدا لن يصلح
والله أعلم
نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على اليهود
شوش على أعوانهم اللي على الأرض بيبطلوا يضربوا


----------



## m.galgala (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## صقر البوادي (30 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك انت مثال العربي المسلم المتعلم الذي نتمنى من كل ابنائنا العرب ان يكونو مثل اخلاقك وحبك للغير وحبك للمساعدة وخدمة الاخرين


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

تحياتي اخي واشكرك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## Sal_Emma (1 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع قيّم ويستحق التقدير للمجهود الكبير المبذول

وأنا أضم صوتي لأحد الأفراد الذين طلبوا أن يتم تطبيق مشروع عملي كامل على ما تم شرحه 
فلقد اقترح أحد الزملاء أن يتم شرح دارة الحماية من ارتفاع وانخفاض الجهد ( 250 فولت - 180 فولت ) مع الدراسة والحسابات كاملة 

يرجى أخذ الموضوع بجدية ليكون سبب فائدة للجميع

والشكر لكم


----------



## mohamed hagras (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## الحفني المصري (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م لؤي الجندي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*طلب عاجل - دائرة كهربية لجهاز تلفاز*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة المعنيين .. إخوتى المهندسين

أرجو التكرم بإفادتى بالدائرة الكهربية أو الـ Data Sheet لجهاز تليفزيون شارب موديل 21LUX ، حيث أننى بحثت عنها كثيراً ، ولم أجدها

أرجو ممن بيده الأمر إفادتى بها فى أسرع وفت ممكن ، وأنا عاجز عن الشكر ، وجزاكم الله كل خير... *


----------



## ahmedalsaher (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## said abdo 80 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عنيد سليم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر يا اخى فى الله ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود الرائع فى ميزان حسناتك و ارجوك فى الاستمرار


----------



## hussien95 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر أخ ماجد


----------



## m kamel 74 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
والموضوع غاية فى الاهمية


----------



## سامي عالي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي ماجد وجزاك الله خيرا 
جهد مميز وابداع وتالق دائما 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولك الاجر العظيم ان شاء الله


----------



## Aboud ALkhozaie (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير انا كنت محتاج لهذه الدروس 
ومنكم نستفيد 
وشكرا اخوكم نبا الخزاعي


----------



## سامي عالي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله.
اخي ماجد انت موسوعة .
انت كلية او جامعة للهندسة الالكترونية وممكن لتخصصات اخرى لا اعرفها .
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى الكريم
عفوا وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## kardalan (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع مفيد جدا .................


----------



## لؤي عصفور (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية
ومشكور كتير على مجهودك


----------



## haytham_lifeman (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهود رائع ومتميز كما عودتنا دائما ... واتمنى التواصل على حسابي الخاص haytham_lifeman على الياهو ... وشكرا جزيلاً.*


----------



## tony_gary (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لكم كل ا لشكر على هذا ا لمجهود ا لكبير:16:​


----------



## RANGE.ROVER (7 يناير 2013)

بارك الله


----------



## samhan (9 يناير 2013)

*شكر وامتنان*



genral قال:


> بصراحة مجهود رائع يا ريت كل الشروح تكون بطريقة بسيطة مثل طريقتك......فى انتظار المزيد



السلام عليكم
أعرف هذا العبقري فى موقع القريه جعله الله منارا لمتلهفى المعرفه وحرر بلده من الغاصبين المجرمين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يناير 2013)

اللهم آمين


----------



## سعد السعد 11 (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد بابكر1 (20 يناير 2013)

أ . ماجد لك فائق الشكر ...
وان شاء الله يعود ليكم مجهودكم بمزيد من الصحه والتقدم


----------



## Emperor.ye (30 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي


----------



## ام جمال الدين (1 فبراير 2013)

استفدنا كثيرا شكرا


----------



## ام جمال الدين (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد98895 (1 فبراير 2013)

جازاكم الله عنا كل خير استازى الكريم بدات بقراءة سلسلة الكترونات رائعه وكنت انتظرها منذ زمن فى كثير من المواقع شكرا لكم اخى ماجد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 فبراير 2013)

شرفنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## alihamad (2 فبراير 2013)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> شرفنى مروركم الكريم



اخي العزيز 

Do you know how to deal with 
Digital Systems :- either VLSI implementation of a PID controller 
or System design using microcontrollers 

​
in english or in arabic


----------



## محمد98895 (2 فبراير 2013)

جازاك الله بكل خير كلما اقرا معلومه اجد قيمه جديد الهم زيذك من علمه وفضله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 فبراير 2013)

alihamad قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> Do you know how to deal with
> Digital Systems :- either VLSI implementation of a PID controller
> ...


أخى
هذا يخص قسم الحاسبات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 فبراير 2013)

محمد98895 قال:


> جازاك الله بكل خير كلما اقرا معلومه اجد قيمه جديد الهم زيذك من علمه وفضله


شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم اسعدنى مروركم


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. عمل رائع ومجهود عظيم


----------



## hh699898 (15 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير يا استاذ ما شاء الله 
موضوع استمر لسنوات


----------



## قصي حمودي (25 فبراير 2013)

*تسلم الايادي اخونة العزيز *


----------



## اشرف درويش احمد (23 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bashjm (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صفوت سعد (11 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mostafa morsy (25 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا العزيز المهندس /ماجد عباس -اشكرك جدا على هذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة والتى كنا فى اشتياق شديد لمعرفتها ونرجو من اللة ان يديم عليك الصحة والسعادة --والتمس من سيادتكم ان تعرفنا بطريقة سهلة قيمة الوات للمقاومة التى توضع بالوائر الالكترونية وليس الاوم ..لانة يصادفنا دوائر اليكترونية مرسومة واريد تنفيذها ولكنى لااعرف الوات اللازم للمقاومات لانة مكتوب فى الدائرة قيمة الاوم للمقاومة ولايكتب الوات لها --ونرجو من اللة لك التوفيق وان يزيدك عاما ---


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا أخى الكريم
عادة لا تكتب قيمة الوات لأن لو حسبتها ستجد أنها أقل من ربع أو أحيانا أقل من ثمن وات (0.125 وات ) و عادة هذه القيمة العادية لأى مقاومة
لكن حينما تحتاج الدائرة لوات أكبر قليلا فعادة يكتب
0.5 وات أو 1 وات أو حسب ما يحتاج الوضع


----------



## abo elhamd (6 مايو 2013)

ما شاء الله انا قريت لناس كاتبه كتير فى المكونات بس مش كده زادك الله علما وكرما


----------



## احمد مندور2 (3 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mounther1 (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## islamsun (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Zaqut (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aya-hannoura (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## 2aljalal (19 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني عندكم كزائر وضيف جديد 
انا اختصاصي فني الكترونيات وانضممت اليكم لان منتداكم اعجبني كثيرا مما فيه من معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة لمهنة الالكترونيات في جميع مجالاتها 
واسال الله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى التوفيق ولزائره وضيوفه وانا ايضا منهم بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات الجيدة والثمينة 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## علي طه جاسم (26 يوليو 2013)

جهد مميز


----------



## ymalghamdi (31 يوليو 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## sro star (31 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم,, محتاجه كم مصدر ممكن تساعدوني برابط موقع يحتوي على مصادر كتب
ومحتاجه هذا الكتاب
Digital Design, 3rd edition By M. Morris Mano.
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فن المرمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود جميل شكرا لك


----------



## م / مصطفى المصرى (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى الحبيب ... ولكن رجاء : لم افهم كيف توصل المكثفات توازى وما علاقة هذا بالقطبية .. تقبل تحياتى Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## م / مصطفى المصرى (5 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ... ما معنى (الفك والربط) الذى ذكرته حضرتك فوق ؟؟؟


----------



## engcommunication (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع مميز ووفقكم الله..
ايضآ وددت الاستفاده من :هل توجد قاعدة بيانات تشمل الـ datasheet of ICs لكل الدوائر المطبوعة .. 
هنالك مواقع معينة بها الـ datasheet ولكن احببت ان يتم تحميلها والاستفادة منها في حالة عدم وجود النت ..​


----------



## engcommunication (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز 
استخدم هذا الموقع فهو رائع ويشمل على مختلف الكتب بما فيها الكتاب المذكور
علما ان الموقع مجاني ولايطلب التسجيل ..
تحياتي


----------



## طلال البريهي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر للمعلومات الرائعه وجعل الله كل ذلك في صالح اعمالك


----------



## النبراس الهندسى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اسئل الله ان يبارك فيك واريد منك فيديوهات تشرح هزه الدوائر الالكترونيه وانا لم اعرف القواعد الاساسية لهزه الدوائر فأنا اريد التعلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samhan (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*استفسار*

لم استطع مشاهدة أي موضوع فى هذا المنتدى فهل هذا المنتدى يختلف عن غيره من المنتديات أم أن الخلل عندى


----------



## Mahmoud Shabaik (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا ... جزاك الله خيرا :7:


----------



## شكيب الشميري (5 يناير 2014)

شكراً علي الموضوع الرائع بس لو تجيبوا لنا كتاب فيه مكونات الدائره الالكترونيه بشكل عام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يناير 2014)

معذرة كل دائرة تحتوى اغلب ما سبق شرحة و لكنها تختلف فى التوصيل


----------



## أمير الغابة (15 يناير 2014)

شكرا أيها المهندس العظيم وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا لما قدمته من فائدة لمن يريد أن يتعلم
شكرا لجهودك وأفكارك النيرة


----------



## أمير الغابة (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا صديقي ماجد على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن الروابط التي تنشرها للأسف ما عم تفتح معي وعم تطلع الصفحة بيضاء . هل من مواقع أخرى يمكن تحميل المعلومات منه ؟
وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## abn_qatar (31 يناير 2014)

اشكررررررررررررررررك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmed_xp (15 مارس 2014)

اسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجزيك كل الخير ويديمك ويسعدك بالدنيا والاخرة​


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## عالم عالم (24 يونيو 2014)

*تسلم والله على هذا العمل الجليل افدتنا كثيرا والله *


----------



## باينتنج (6 أغسطس 2014)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ahcene_ch (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور علي النصائح ششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## احمدالس (29 أغسطس 2014)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## ِameenqaissi (18 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم والله يأخي انك اكثر من رائع وجزاك الله كل خير :85:


----------



## محمودعمرو (19 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنكم يا جمااعة انا نزلت برنامج NI signal express2014 وعشان يشتغل لقيتوه محتاج السيريال نمبر ...مش عارف اجيبه منين !؟


----------



## عباس الهيازعي (2 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير . نشكر نشركم الرائع وندعو لكم بالموفقيه والنجاح الدائم انشاء الله


----------



## كثير الطيب (29 يناير 2015)

أشكركم علي جهودكم


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

معلومات قيمة تفيد المبتدئ والمحترف وشكراً لحضرتك


----------



## hany elshabrawy (28 يوليو 2015)

شرح رائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

أشكركم جميعا
سأضيف بضع مواضيع الآن لتوصيل الموسفيت على التوازى و التوالى لزيادة القدرة و ستضاف بإذن الله لجزء الترانزيستور فى ملفات pdf


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*توصيل الموسفيت على التوازى MOSFET Parallel Connection*

*توصيل الموسفيت على التوازى **MOSFET Parallel Connection**:*

*أكثر استخدامات الموسفيت فى القدرات العالية كمفتاح إما لتشكيل الخرج كموجة جيبية أو لتوصيل و قطع أحمال كالموتورات و الريلايات و غيرها. لكن قد يكون احضار وحدات ذات قدرة أعلي غير متاح محليا، فهل يمكن التوصيل على التوالى و التوازى لزيادة القدرة؟*

*سبق أن ذكرنا أن التوصيل على التوازى ممكن بالنسبة للموسفيت لكن عند توصيل عدد منها تتدخل عدة عوامل لتجعل الإحتياط واجبا.*
*قبل أن نناقش الحلول لنتذكر سريعا ما هى المشكلة.*
*فى الترانزيستورات العادية يستولى أحدهم على التيار كله فيسخن و ينخفض أكثر الجهد عليه فيزيد التيار فيتلف.*
*أما فى الموسفيت فعند التوصيل يكون مقاومة وهى أقل من أوم فى الوحدات ذات الجهد العالى مثل **IRF450;IRF640** حيث تتحمل 400 فولت و تقل إلى 0.02 أوم فى **IRF540** مقابل 100 فولت و تنخفض إلى 4 مللى أوم مقابل 40 فولت للترانزيستور **IRF1404*
*التوصيل إثنين على التوازى يتيح أن يزيد التيار مرة ونصف وليس مرتين كما نتوقع و السبب عدم تساوى قيم هذه المقاومات بين أفراد الرقم الواحد. و كل ترانزيستور آخر يعتبر بنصف قيمته فقط.*
*لذا لنخرج بالقاعدة الأولى : عند إصلاح جهاز ووجدت به ترانزيستور تالف من مجموعة موسفيت على التوازى، لا تختار بديل ولا تستبدل التالف. استبدل المجموعة كاملة و تكون من مصدر واحد و كل كتابتها متطابقة. لا تستخدم ترانزيستورين من ما لديك (جديد) و تستكمل من السوق فلن تتساوى المقاومات و سيكون الناتج عمره قصير.*
*القاعدة الثانية : تعودنا أن نعتبر الترانزيستور الذى يتحمل فولت أعلى سيكون أفضل، ليس دوما تأكد من قيمة المقاومة **Ron** و ستجدها لحسن الحظ فى أعلى أول صفحة من الداتا شيت حيث يعطى الفولت و التيار و المقاومة. لو لم تكن مساوية أو أقل سترتفع حرارته أكثر من سابقة فلا تشكو أنك استخدمت البديل ولكنه يسخن.*
*لو نظرنا لتوصيل هذه الترانزستورات معا*





*سنجد أن وصلة المصب **Drain** تجمع الثلاثة معا و كذا وصلة المنبع **Source** ، حسنا الآن من اين سنأخذ أطراف التوصيل للتغذية و الحمل؟*
*لو أخذنا من المصدر **Source** الأيمن سيكون المسار للأوسط أطول و للأيسر الأطول أيضا. ولو أخذنا من المنتصف سيكون مسار الأول و الأخير أطول. لذا حاول كما بالرسم التوصيل لنقطة ما على البوردة توفر مسارات متساوية طولا و عرض التراك أيضا. برنامج الرسم يقدم لك عادة بيانات كل تراك فتعلم كم طوله.*
*هنا الراسم الآلى **Auto-Router** لا يجدى. *
*لو الدائرة تستخدم فولت عالى فالمقاومة أصلا كبيرة و ستجد مقاومات صغيرة لتحسين تقسيم التيار بينهم ، إن لم تجد ، حسنا المصمم اعتبر أن سعره أقل من استخدام مقاومات وات عالى.*
*المشكلة تظهر أكثر فى الفولت الأقل و التيار الأعلى و لكن نظرا لصغر المقاومة الداخلية، يمكن استخدام أسلاك توصيل بطول واحد خارج البوردة لنقل التيار من طرف المصدر **Source** او المصب **Drain** لروزيتة التوصيل وهذا ما عبر عنه فى الدائرة التالية حيث تجد خط يوصل من كل مصدر **Source** إلى نقطة باسم "سالب البطارية **Battery Negative ** لتأكيد هذا المسار" *






*فى محولات الإنفيرتر و حيث يكون تيار الإبتدائى كبير ( بطارية 12 فولت) ستنشأ الحاجة لإستخدام أكثر من سلك لتوفير القطر اللائم للتيار، حسنا يمكن جمعهم عند نقطة المنتصف فقط أما الأطراف فيوصل كل طرف لموسفيت وهذا يضمن تساوى التوزيع. مشروحة بالرسم تفصيلا فى سلسلة المحولات.*
*أيضا هناك نقطة هامة يجب أن تراعى خاصة لو التردد عالى، كلنا نعتبر أن البوابة **Gate** فى حكم المفصولة لمقاومتها العالية، هذا إلى حد بعيد صحيح لترانزيستور واحد لكن لمجموعة يجب أن نراعى أن السعة بين البوابة **Gate** و المصدر **Source** تجمع معا كمكثفات على التوازى و من ثم يجب على دائرة التشغيل توفير التيار اللازم لشحن و تفريغ هذه السعة.*
*ماذا لو أحتاج الأمر لفولت أعلى وليس متيسرا شراء وحدات ذات فولت عالى؟؟*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2015)

*توصيل الموسفيت على التوالى MOSFET series connection*

*توصيل الموسفيت على التوالى **MOSFET series connection **:*

*هل يمكن توصيل الترانزيستورات الموسفيت على التوالى لزيادة الفولت؟!! قد يبدو الأمر أسهل من الترانزيستورات ثنائية القطبية – أو أصعب حسب ما ترى!!*
*لو نظرنا لهذه الدائرة سنجد أمرا سهلا جدا ، فالتحكم من بوابة **Gate** ترانزيستور واحد فقط عكس ما كان متوقعا، نعم و لهذا فهى أسهل ...*




*عندما تكون الترانزيستورات فى وضع القطع أى أن جهد بوابة الترانزيستور 1 = صفر **Vgs1=0** فإن حسب المفترض سيكون كلاهما فى حال القطع. *
*من المفترض (ولى تحفظ على هذا) أن مقاومة الترانزيستورين متساوية فى حال القطع ومن ثم سينتصف جهد التغذية بينهما أى بجهد تغذية 120 فولت سيكون على كل منهما 60 فولت.*
*الجهد على بوابة الموسفيت العلوى يجب أن لا يزيد عن 60 فولت + جهد التوصيل وهو غالبا حوالى 4 فولت (إرجع للداتا شيت للترانزيستور الذى ستستخدمه و ستجده بمسمى **VGS(th)Gate Threshold Voltage** وهو الحد الذى سيبدأ عنده الترانزيستور الفتح) . هذا دور المقاومتان 1،2 فمن قانون كيرشوف و نظرية الإستبدال فى الجزء الأول (الأساسيات) نجد الجهد 120 فولت سيضع*
*120 × م1 ÷ مجموع م1+م2 وهو = 54 فولت و يضاف إليه ما يسببه المصدر 15 فولت وهو*
*15 × م2 ÷ مجموع م1+م2 وهو = 8.24 فولت و المجموع*
*54 فولت + 8.24 فولت = 62.24 فولت أى أعلى من جهد المصدر **Source** بقيمة 2.24 فولت فيكون أيضا الترانزيستور 2 مغلق.*
*نلاحظ هنا أن قيمة الحمل **Rl** صغيرة جدا بالنسبة للمقاومات 1 ميجا الخ لذا تهمل.*
*الآن عندما تأتى النبضة (الجزء الأخضر) لفتح الموسفيت 1 سيوصل و يهبط جهد المصب **Drain** من 60 فولت إلى صفر أو 1 فولت حسب مقاومته الداخلية و التيار المار و طبعا الهبوط ليس فجائيا ولكنه فى زمن قصير جدا.*
*هذا الهبوط سيجعل مصدر **Source** الموسفيت 2 أيضا مساويا له لحظيا فيفتح الموسفيت العلوى بنفس المعدل جاعلا جهد مصب **Drain** الموسفيت 2 العلوى أيضا صفر أو 2 فولت أيضا حسب مقاومته الداخلية و التيار المار به فينخفض جهد البوابة **Gate** له و يصبح المصدر 15 فولت فقط هو ما يبقيه مفتوحا لأنه يسبب فولتا *
*15 × م2 ÷ مجموع م1+م2 وهو = 8.24 فولت وهو كافى*
*عند الإغلاق تعود الدائرة لسابق عهدها.*
*المكثفات **C1,C2** هى للتسريع و كل شرطها أن **R1C1=R2C2** و يجب أن لا تزيد قيمتها فتبطء الإستجابة.*
*قبل أن نناقش التحفظات، هل يمكن أن نزيد عدد الموسفيت؟*
*حسنا المرة القادمة نناقش الدائرة بثلاث ترانزيستورات إن شاء الله*


----------



## taha81 (22 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا والشرح كويس جدا لكن لوكان الشرح مصحوب معه صور سيكون افضل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 سبتمبر 2015)

الشرح مصحوب بالدوائر
ماذا تقصد بالصور؟


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

جميل

ممتاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2015)

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى*

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى:*

*بنفس الشرح الذى قلناه المرة الماضية يمكن أن نستخدم ثلاث ترانزيستورات على التوالى ولا ننسى أن الفولت ارتفع من 120 إلى 180 فولت هكذا*




*الموسفيت الأول كالسابق تماما*
*الموسفيت الثانى أيضا مطابق إلا أن المقاومة م2 (وهى هنا باسم م4) قد نقصت قيمتها لأن م2 كانت تأخذ من 120 فولت أما المقاومة م4 فتأخذ من 180 فولت.*
*الآن الترانزيستور الثالث بنفس الطريقة و نفس اسلوب الحساب.*
*هنا استخدم مصدر 20 فولت وليس هذا حتميا و لكن سنرى المرة القادمة دائرة أخرى لها مصدر بوابة واحد.*

*أيضا يمكن إرجاع مقاومات الترانزيستور الأوسط (م3) لمصبه **Drain** بدلا من مصدر التغذية كما سنرى لاحقا.*

*الآن لنناقش التحفظات التى نوهت عنها، كل المواقع تنص على أن عندما تكون الموسفيتات فى حال القطع ستكون المقاومة الداخلية عالية جدا ولكنها متساوية و من هنا الفولت ينقسم بالتساوى عليها، حسنا من يضمن هذا؟ لذا من الأفضل أن نضع مقاومات كبيرة و متساوية 200ك إلى 1 ميجا بين كل **Drain-Source** مصدر مصب لكل ترانزيستور (المبينة باللون الأحمر) – متساوية لتقوم بالتوزيع المتساوى بين الترانزيستورات.*
*التحفظ الثانى هو عندما نعلو بالفولت كثيرا كأن نستخدم ترانزيستورات 400 فولت للوصول إلى 1200 فولت، فإن استخدام مقاومات كمجزء جهد يجب أن يكون بحيطة كبيرة فالفرق بين البوابة و المصدر لا يعدو 4 فولت وهى بالنسبة للموسفيت العلوى 4 : 1200 أى دقة 0.33% وهذا صعب تحقيقة، و هناك تحايل على هذا الأمر أن مدى تحمل بوابة الموسفيت هو +/-20 فولت لذا يراعى عند القطع أن يكون جهد بوابة الموسفيت بالنسبة لمصدره **Vgs** فى حدود -10 فولت إلى -15فولت مما يجعل 15 فولت :1200 نسبة 1% وهى أفضل .*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2015)

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى – طريقة أخرى*

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى – طريقة أخرى:*

*هذه طريقة أخرى مرفوعة فى هذا الموقع*
*http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/available/etd-12092010-221223/unrestricted/Wang_W_T_2010.pdf*
*و بها بعض الإختلافات التى تشكل فرقا فى سهولة الضبط و التنفيذ إلا انها تستخدم مكونات أكثر قليلا.*




*نلاحظ هنا أن المصمم استخدم الدائرة التقليدية لبوابة الموسفيت إلا أن القيم اختلفت و أضاف هنا ثنائى سريع القطع لكل ترانزيستور (* * الثنائى **D5** للموسفيت **Q3** و الثنائى **D4** للموسفيت **Q2** فقط ) . المصدر * *V3**هو ما يمد بوابات الموسفيت Gates بجهد الفتح المناسب.*
*المصدر ** V1**هو ما يمد الدائرة و الحمل بجهد التشغيل المستمر و لنفترض أنه مثلا 1200 فولت و كما سبق سيكون على كل ترانزيستور 400 فولت.*
*المصدر ** V2**هو ما يمد الدائرة بنبضات الفتح و الغلق + 15 فولت.*
*عندما يكون **V2** = صفر و الدائرة مغلقة، سنجد على النقطة 1 جهد 400 فولت و على النقطة 2 جهد 800 فولت على النقطة 3 جهد 1200 فولت.*
*كما ذكرنا سابقا فحساب جهد القاعدة لأى ترانزيستور يكون بحساب جهد المصدر مع مجزء الجهد من مقاومتين مضافا إليه جهد الفتح **V3** مجزء بنفس المقاومتين فمثلا لأول ترانزيستور **Q1** لا نحسب له و مقاومته **R1** هى المقاومة العادية فى أى دائرة.*
*لننسى للحظة الدايودات فى الدائرة، بالنسبة للموسفيت **Q2** و حيث أن جهد بوابته يأخذ من جهد مصدره **Source** النقطة 1 إلى المصدر **V3** وهو 15 فولت، فالجهد على قاعدته نسبة إلى مصدره **Vgs2** سيكون دوما أقل من جهد المصدر 400 فولت، لذا و بالأخذ فى الإعتبار أن أقصى تحمل للبوابة هو 20 فولت أقل من جهد المصدر **source** (من الداتا شيت) سنحسب قيم المقاومات التى تضع على البوابة نصف مدى التحمل أى أقل بقيمة 10 فولت أى 390 فولت كما بالرسم.*
*جهد البوابة كالمثال السابق = 400 × م2 ÷ مجموع م2،م4 + 15 × م4 ÷ مجموع م2،م4*
*لو افترضنا قيمة م2 = ا ميجا أوم*
*جهد البوابة 390 = 400 × 1 ÷ مجموع 1،م4 + 15 × م4 ÷ مجموع 1،م4*
*(1+م4) × 390 = 400 + 15 × م4*
*390 + 390 ×م4 = 400 + 15 × م4*
*375 × م4 = 10*
*إذن م4 = 10 ÷ 375 = 0.0266 ميجا أى 27 ك أوم*
*و بالمثل نفترض م3 = 1 ميجا *
*790 = 800 ÷ المجموع + 15 × م5 ÷ المجموع*
*790 + 790 × م5 = 800 + 15 × م5*
*775 × م5 = 10*
*م5 = 13ك أوم*





*الآن عندما تكون قيمة **V2** = +10 فولت لفتح الترانزيستور **Q1** فإن جهد المصب نتيجة التوصيل سيصبح صفرا أو قريبا من ذلك ، و هنا مصدر **Q2**سيصبح صفرا أيضا و يصبح المصدر **V3** بقيمة 15 فولت هو المهيمن الآن مسببا له أن يفتح أيضا فيصبح قصر كما باللون الأخضر مسببا للموسفيت **Q3** أن يفتح و يكون قصر أيضا** ، **و تتكرر نفس العملية ** أيضا** مع Q3 و يفتح.*
*لكن هناك نقطة هامة وهى أن المقاومة م4 = 27 ك فقط بجوار م2 = 1 ميجا وهو مجزء جهد لا يبقى ما يكفى لفتح الموسفيت، هذا صحيح وهنا يأتى دور الدايود **D4** الذى يفصل ما بين م4 و م2 عند التوصيل و الدايود **D5** ليفصل بين م3 و م5 ، لذا هذه الدايودات يجب أن تكون تتحمل الجهد العالى و أيضا سرعة القطع و التوصيل، مثلا **UF4005** وهو سريع جدا و يتحمل جهد عالى و التيار هنا قليل جدا لذا 1 أمبير أكثر من كافى.*
*بقى الزينر م8 و الدايود **D7** فمعذرة لا يجوز توصيل زينر على التوازى مع مصدر فلو زاد المصدر عن جهد الزينر سينهار الزينر مسببا قصر على المصدر و لو كان المصدر أقل فلا دور للزينر، أما الدايود **D7** فهو فقط حماية لو انهارت بوابة أى موسفيت لأى سبب فلا يذهب الجهد العالى للمصدر وليس بالضرورة أن يكون سريع.*
*باقى الدايودات 1،2،3 هى الموجودة داخل كل موسفيت ولا تضاف خارجيا.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنضع أبسط الطرق وهى تعديل من كل النسق السابقة*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أكتوبر 2015)

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى – طريقة أخرى*

*ثلاث موسفيت على التوالى – طريقة أخرى:*

*هذه الدائرة هى الأبسط ولا تحتاج كثير من الحسابات ، فكل موسفيت متصل بمقاومة بين البوابة و المصدر **Gate Source** كما بالرسم وهى أى قيمة تكفى لغلق الموسفيت مثلا 100ك أوأقل حتى 20ك .*




*الآن الثلاثة فى حال الغلق و نظرا لكون **D1** يعزل و يمنع **V3** من التفاعل مع الدائرة، لذا سيكون جهد بوابة **Q2** هو 400 فولت و بالمثل مع **D2** سيكون جهد بوابة **Q3** 800 فولت.*





*الآن عندما يكون **V2** فى حال الفتح أى +10 فولت أو أعلى، سيفتح **Q1** و يكون جهد مصبه = صفر و هنا سيكون مصدر **Q2** أيضا مساوى صفرا و كذا بوابته تنخفض لكن الدايود **D1** سيفتح واضعا 15 فولت من **V3** على بوابة **Q2** فيفتح و يصبح قصرا أيضا جاعلا جهد مصبه صفرا أيضا فيتكرر نفس الشيء مع **Q3** فيفتج أيضا.*

*الدايودات **D1,D2** توفران العزل ضد انهيار بوابة أى موسفيت لو استخدمت **UF4005** . *
*عندما يعود **V2** للصفر أى وضع القفل، سيبدأ جهد مصبه **Drain** فى الإرتفاع، و فور ارتفاعه عن 15 فولت قيمة **V3** سيقفل الدايود **D1** فاصلا بوابة **Q2** و أيضا **D2** فاصلا بوابة **Q3** من ثم سيغلق كلا من **, Q3* *Q2** معا و تعود الدائرة لوضعها الأصلى.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 ديسمبر 2015)

*محلل النغمات 567 LM567 Tone Decoder*

*محلل النغمات 567 **LM567 Tone Decoder*
*أولا ما هو محلل النغمات أو **Tone Decoder** ؟ هو عبارة عن دائرة متكاملة تستطيع التمييز بين نغمة أو تردد محدد وسط مجموعة ترددات و إعطاء خرج يحدد ما إذا كان هذا التردد موجودا أم لا*
*هذا الوصف لأبسط أشكال هذه الوظيفة و أوسعها استخداما أيضا لأنها لا تحدنا بتردد محدد، و هناك صورة مركبة من هذه الوظيفة تسمى **DTMF decoder** أو محلل النغمات المزدوجة معددة التردد وهى باختصار الأنغام التى تحدد أرقام الهاتف والمصاحبة لها.*
*من أكثر استخداماتها **FSK** ، التحكم عن بعد *
*و لماذا نصنع دائرة متكاملة خصيصا لهذا الغرض؟ *
*ببساطة عند الرغبة فى عمل هذه الوظيفة عند تردد أعلى من 300ك سنجد من السهل توفير دائرة رنين من ملف ومكثف لأداء الوظيفة على أفضل وجه لكن كلما قل التردد زادت سعة المكثف و حث الملف ممل يجعل الملف كبيرا من جهة الحجم و تزداد مقاومة السلك مما يقلل معامل الجودة (راجع موضوع دوائر الرنين) و تقل انتقائيتها للتردد. *
*فمثلا لو أردت تردد مثل 300 ذ/ث و كانت الجودة 10 إذن 300 ÷ 10 = 30 ذ/ث لكن بانتقائية تصل 2%*
*فالنطاق سيصبح 6 ذ/ث*
*الحل البديل أن تستخدم دائرة مكبر عمليات مع مرشح **T** مزدوج للحصول على انتقائية عالية ثم دائرة تقويم للحصول على إشارة الخرج و مقارن للحصول على المطلوب*
*إذن بكل ألمقاييس هذه القطعة أرخص فثمنها لا يتعدى ثمن مكبر العمليات التقليدى بكثير.*
*من التطبيقات الشيقة التى نفذتها قبل ظهور الميكرو كونتروللر، هو مسجل عادى من النوع ستريو واستغللت أحدى القناتين لتسجيل الشرح و الأخرى لتسجيل نغمات تحكم كل نغمة تضئ مكان محدد متزامنا مع الشرح (نموذج مصغر للصوت والضوء) *
*الآن طبعا استخدام الميكرو و الام بى ثرى يقدم نتائج أفضل من الكاسيت إلا أن مجالات الاستخدام محصورة بخيالك فيمكن استخدامها مع التليفون لتمييز الرقم المطلوب مشغول أم جرس و متى يرد لإرسال أوامر تشغيل عبر الهاتف كما أن طريقة **DTMF** ترسل أمرا واحدا فى المرة الواحدة لكن هذه الطريقة ترسل عدد من الأوامر معا.*
*من يقول أنه يستطيع أن ينفذ هذه الوظيفة بالميكرو أقول قارن الثمن ووقت التنفيذ ، هذه القطعة تعطيك الوظيفة بينما يقرر الميكرو ماذا يفعل بعد ذلك.*
*يمكنك تحميل صفحة المواصفات من هذا الرابط*
*http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8984/NSC/LM567.html*
*ستجد تركيب الدائرة عبارة عن*



*
تتكون من مذبذب يتغير تردده بالجهد و المسمى **Voltage Controlled Oscillator ** واختصارا **VCO** وهذا المذبذب ذو درجة ثبات عالية و التحكم فى تردده بواسطة مقاومة بين الطرفين 5،6 و مكثف بين الطرف 6 والأرضى. يمكنك تغيير التردد بنسبة 20:1 بتغيير هذه المقاومة فقط و طبعا باختيارها ذات دقة عالية يمكنك تحديد التردد أو إن لم تجد فيمكنك اختيار مقاومة ثابتة و أخرى متغيرة على التوالى و طبعا للحصول على دقة عالية فى الضبط تكون المقاومة المتغيرة من 1/10 إلى نصف المقاومة الثابتة. كما يمكن اختيار مقاومة متعددة اللفات أيضا.*
*هناك كاشفى وجه **Phase Detectors** بينهما 90 درجة و يسميان **I,Q ** وهو اصطلاح لهذه التقنية و تستخدم لإضافة دقة كشف أعلى.*
*التردد المطلوب الكشف عن وجودة يحدد بالعلاقة ألمبينه حيث المقاومة ما بين طرفى 5،6 و المكثف بين 6 والأرضى*
*التردد = 1 ÷ حاصل ضرب (1.1 × المقاومة × المكثف)*
*الدخول وهو الإشارة المطلوب فحصها و معرفة ما إن كانت تحتوى هذا التردد أم لا، يوصل إلى الطرف 3 وهو يغذى هذين الكاشفين أيضا فكما نعلم كاشف الوجه يقارن إشارتين ويعطى فرق الوجه بينهما و عند التردد الصحيح وتطابق الوجه يكون خرج أحدهما أقصى ما يمكن. *

*الخرج الطرف رقم 8 عبارة عن ترانزيستور ذو مجمع مفتوح **Open Collector** و عند التردد الصحيح يكون فى حال التشبع و يمكنه تشغيل ريلاى مباشرة، و إذا خرج التردد عن القيمة الصحيحة يعود لحالة القفل **OFF** مرة أخرى، ولذلك تجد فى كل دوائر هذه القطعة دوما يوصل مقاومة للتغذية الموجبة **Pull Up**.*

*لكن التردد الدقيق أمر غير مرغوب دوما حيث هناك احتمال أن تتغير الأمور فى نطاق محدود، لهذا كان الطرف 2 المسمى **LOOP Filter** ووضع مكثف بينه و بين الأرضى يزيد عرض النطاق المقبول وفى صفحة 8 تجد المعادلة التى تحدد علاقة هذا النطاق بالنسبة لهذا المكثف.*
*النطاق هنا = 1070 مضروبا فى الجذر التربيعى لقسمة جهد الدخول على تردد المذبذب×**C2** بالميكروفاراد أى لا تحول القيمة للفاراد بالقسمة على 10^6 فالثابت 1070 أخذ هذا التحويل فى الحسبان لكن جهد الدخول بالفولت ولاحظ أنه يجب ألا يزيد عن 200 مللى فولت . الزيادة عن ذلك تزيد من الاستجابة الخاطئة
*




*وهذا خطأ يقع فيه الكثير حيث يأخذ الخرج من دائرة رقمية مباشرة تعطى 5 فولت أو 12 فولت لدخل هذه الدائرة وهذا لا يمكن من فصل الترددات عن بعضها بنفس الجودة. *
*وكيف أثبت جهد الدخول عند 200 مللى؟ *
*هذه الدائرة يعطى 600 مللى و يمكن استخدامها مباشرة أو استخدام ثنائيات جرمانيوم تحصل على 400 مللى أو شوتكى تحصل على 300 مللى كل هذه القيم رغم أن بعضها أكبر قليلا من 300 مللى فولت إلا أنها تعطى نتائج مرضية.*




*عادة تستجيب هذه الدائرة فى خلال ثمانى ذبذبات من الدخول، إن شئت التأخير عن ذلك يمكنك إضافة مكثف آخر على الطرف رقم 1*
*فى صفحة 6 كيف تستخدمها لتحليل نغمات التليفون ألمسماه **DTMF** لتتمكن من إرسال أوامر عبر الهاتف*
*هذا النظام يستخدم ترددات فريدة لتكويد الأرقام و يمكن بها إرسال 16 كود مختلف 10 منها للأرقام و الباقية يمكن استخدامها لإرسال أوافر للسنترال (البدال أو المغير) لتنفيذ أوامر خاصة كتحويل المكالمة الخ*
*لذا لو فضلت استخدام القطعة الشهيرة **CN8870** ستجد أنها مجموعة من هذه الوظيفة و تعطى الرقم ثنائى مباشرة و إشارة تفيد "لدى رقم الآن" و السبب فى ذلك أنها لو لم يأتى تردد سيكون الخرج = صفر رقمى وهذا قد يوحى بخطأ فما لم يعطى إشارة أن الرقم صفر حقيقى لا يجب أن نقرأ خرج القطعة*
*وهذا عكس الدائرة المشروحة فى 567* * فعندما لا يكون هناك دخل، لا يكون هناك خرج.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 ديسمبر 2015)

*متكاملات مكبرات القدرة*

*مكبرات القدرة **LM380-LM386 ** و غيرها: *

*باستخدم مكبر عمليات مضاف إليه ترانزيستورى قدرة فى الخرج يمكن أن نحصل على مكبر قدرة .
من أشهر هذه الوحدات **LM380** بقدره تصل إلى 2.5 وات و الوحدة **LM386 ** المزودة بمكبر إضافى و بقدرة تصل إلى من نصف إلى وات كامل. السبب الذى اخترت من أجله هذين الرقمين أنهما يعطيان فى مدى التردد الفوق صوتى مما يوسع نطاق استخداماتهما كثيرا فالأول يعطى عند تردد حتى 100 ك هرتز و الثانى حتى 300 ك هرتز بينما غالبية الأرقام الأخرى تقف عند 20 إلى 30 ك فقط.*
*المتكاملة **LM380** مكبر قدرة:*
*هذه الدائرة تبين تركيبها من الداخل حيث تري القوس الأحمر يقسمها جزأين الأيمن مكبر للقدرة و الأيسر هو مكبر تفاضلى مثيل لما شرح فى مكبر العمليات **LM358** حيث يستخدم ترانزيستورات م س م **P N P** بهدف أن يكون فاعلا فى جهود الدخول القريبة من الأرضى لذا لا يحتاج لإستخدام جهدين موجب و سالب ككثير من المتكاملات الأخرى*




*من الملاحظ أيضا أن باعث ترانزيستو القدرة متصل بستة أطراف من المتكاملة بهدف التبريد وهى 3،4،5،10،11،12 و لذا يجب توصيلها خارجيا بالطرف الأرضى الخاص بالمكبر رقم 7 و لهذا يكون شكل المتكاملة كما يلى*




*و ترى الأطراف الوسطى مكتوب عليها **GND** و عليها ملحوظة انها أطراف المبرد.*
*المبرد المقترح من الشركة الصانعة مبين فى الداتاشيت وهو شريحتين معدنيتين يمكنك قصهما من أى علبة معدنية قابلة للحام (الألومنيوم لا يقبل لحام القصدير) وهى 3.8 × 3.8 سم و يفضل ثنيها من الجانبين حتى تبتعد عن باقى الأطراف فلا تتلامس معها و تلحم واحدة على كل جانب فوق الأطراف الثلاث الوسطى.*





*من خواصها انها تقبل مدى واسع من جهد التغذية من 10 حتى 20 فولت و خرجها محمى من القصر و أيضا أن كسبها مثبت عند 50 وهذا يجعل الحساب أسهل.*
*فمثلا لو ستستخدم 10 فولت للتغذية، سيكون الخرج +/- 5 فولت و بالقسمة على 50 يكون تحتاج 100 مللى فولت للدخول للحصول على القدرة الكاملة.*

*دوائرها عديدة و الداتا شيت حافل وهنا دارتين منها*




*الدائرة العليا هى مكبر تقليدى وهى تستخدم للأقط تشغيل الإسطوانات كما تصلح لتكبير الإشارة من أى جهاز مزود بمخرج صوت مثل الحاسب أو المحمول أو أى عازف **mp3** مثلا أو خرج مستقبل اقمار "دش" الخ، حيث نلاحظ فى التوصيل الأساسى لها أن الدخول **عادة ما** يكون للطرف الموجب أى الغير عاكس، وهذه النقطة هامة جدا فى انظمة الستيريو حيث فرق الوجه بين السماعات يسبب فرق كبير فى خروج الصوت مجسم أم مجرد صوت.*
*الطرف العاكس "السالب" هنا غير متصل بشيئ ولو كان مصدر الصوت ذو مقاومة كبيرة فيفضل توصيل مثيلها (مقاومة بقيمة مقاربة) بين الطرف العاكس و الأرضى لحقيق التماثل فى ترانزيستورى الدخل و من ثم يكون الخرج بدون صوت فى منتصف جهد التغذية * * و كثيرا ما يستخدم فى التغذية العكسية بهدف زيادة الخرج عند ترددات ما لتعديل التغمة**.*
*مقاومة متغيرة 25ك للتحكم فى شدة الصوت و المقاومة 10 ك مع المكثف 0.05 ميكرو للتحكم فى النغمة.*
*يفضل استخدام مكثف ترشيح بين الطرف 1 والأرضى لترشيح مسار التغذية داخل المتكاملة و تقليل أثار الطنين و تقليل احتمالات الإهتزاز.*
*مرشح الخرج المقاومة 2.7 أوم و مكثف 0.1 ميكرو للأرض لإخماد الإهتزازات و استقرار المتكاملة.*
*الدائرة الثانية تسمى قنطرة حيث يغذى مدخلى المتكاملتين عكس بعضهما وبهذا عندما يتجه خرج إحداهما للموجب يتجه خرج الأخرى للأرض و بهذا يزداد فرق الجهد على السماعة المتصلة بين الخرجين فتزيد قدرة الخرج.*
*و فى الداتا شيت أيضا دائرة تستخدم تليتوك للإتصال بين نقطتين باستخدام السماعة كميكروفون فى الجهتين و دائرة مهتز يولد موجة جيبية لكن بقدرة 2.5 وات.*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله **LM386** أعلى كسبا من هذه*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2015)

*مكبر القدرة lm386*

*المكبر **LM386:*

*المتكاملة * *LM386** هى مثيلة السابقة إلا أن قدرتها أقل و كسبها أعلى و تستخدم أكثر فى وحدات البطارية حيث تعمل بتغذية من 4 فولت إلى 12 فولت.*
*كسب هذه المتكاملة يمكن تغييره من 20 إلى 200 من خلال طرفي الكسب **Gain** رقمى 1،8 حيث بتوصيل قصر بينهما أو مكثف كبير القيمة يزداد الكسب إلى 200.*
*يمكن استغلال هذه الخاصية فى التحكم فى النغمات فيمكن باستخدام مقاومة متغيرة و مكثف بينهما التحكم فى الترددات المنخفضة و زيادتها.*






*الداتا شيت به العديد من الدوائر كالمذبذبات و مكبرات و مولدات موجة جيبية .*
*هناك لتطبيقات الستيريو أو الصوت المجسم المتكاملة **LM3886 ** وهى تحتوى زوجين من المكبرات.*
*النطاق الترددى العريض لهذه المتكاملات و الذى يصل حتى 1 ميجا (على حساب الكسب) يجعل استخداماتها خاصة فى مجال الفوق صوتيات لا توازيها متكاملات أخرى*
*هنا نقطة يجب أن نتذكرها وهى أن لو اخترنا الكسب العالى لهذه المتكاملة قد لا يكون من السهل استخدام لوحة التجميع **Bread Board** فالكسب العالى مع القدرة على التكبير فى الترددات العالية يجعلا من السهل أن تهتز و تعمل كمذبذب و أشهر ظواهرها هنا أنها لا تعطى خرجا إطلاقا – يظن البعض أنها لا تعمل لكن لو وضعت اوسيلوسكوب على الخرج ستجد تردد عالى بجهد مساوى للتغذية لذا قد تحتاج لتعديل الدائرة لإخماده. ** أيضا يمكنك معرفة ذلك بتوصيل مكثف مثل 0.1 ميكرو او اكبر بين الخرج و الأرضى ستتوقف الإهتزازات لكن ربما يكون الصوت غليظأ بعض الشيء لإختفاء الترددات العالية.*
*من المفضل دوما مع الكسب العالى استخدام البوردة و مراعاة التوزيع و التوصيل المناسبين للترددات العالية حيث تقل التداخلات و المسارات المشتركة بقدر الإمكان.*
*باقى المتكاملات من عائلة **TDA** و غيرها مشابهة من حيث التركيب الداخلى إلا أنها محدودة النطاق الترددى بالحدود الصوتية أى 20 ك و توصيلاتها سهلة وموجودة بالداتا شيت – فقط راعى بعضها يحتاج تغذية واحدة و غالبا 12 فولت وهى تناسب البطاريات أى للسيارات أساسا و بعضها للقدرات الكبيرة تعمل بجهدين مثل +/- 30 فولت او +/- 40 فولت وهكذا*

*أكبر هذه المتكاملات تعطى 240 وات **RMS** عند 4 اوم أى تستطيع تشغيل ثلاجة صغيرة و تكافئ 50 كيلو وات أو اكثر بالوحدات **PMPO** الهلامية و المشروحة سابقة. هذه المتكاملات تحتوى المبرد و لها ستة أطراف*
*أربعة للتغذية +/- 60 فولت مع الأرضى المشترك بين التغذية و الخروج *
*طرف للدخول وطرف أرضى و يحتاج 0.5 فولت لتعطى كامل الخرج و بنطاق ترددى حتى 70 ك هرتز .*
*هذه المتكاملة محمية من القصر و ارتفاع الحرارة وهى من انتاج شركة **ILP** الإنجليزية*
*http://www.ilpelectronics.com/amplifiers/audio_hy2006.asp*
*و توفر أيضا مجموعة من 20 وات فأكثر و توفر وحدات التغذية و مكبرات الأولية **Pre- Amplifiers** أى كل ما يلزم لعمل مكبر فى خمسة دقائق*

*هكذا أكون قد غطيت أكثر المجالات استخداما فى المتكاملات الخطية ولكن هناك دوما غيرها العديد فهناك شركة متخصصة فى انتاج المتكاملات التماثلية و اسمها **Analog Devices*
*http://www.analog.com/en/index.html*
*متخصصة فى المتكاملات التماثلية لمعالجة البيانات فى كافة اشكالها.*
*أرجو أن يكون هذا الشرح قد أفاد من بذل الوقت مشكورا لقراءته.*


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## التواتي (23 يناير 2017)

معلومات هامة وقيِّمة شكرا لك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2017)

اسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2017)

*إلى من يهمه الأمر تم تحديث ملف pdf جزء الأساسيات بإضافة دوائر التفاضل و التكامل و بعض دوائر المقاومة و المكثف و دوائر الثنائيات مثل دوائر القص و التعليق و مضاعف الفولتيةالخ​​**




*


----------



## faisal irjan (7 أبريل 2018)

رائع شكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2018)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------

